# (25)-BFP April '12 Testers-(107)....(6)-Angels...Join Us Here! Find a TTC/Bump Buddy!



## MrsMM24

:test: *LIST:* :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-5-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14134560 January Thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...20-bfps-1-angel-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html Febraury Thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...nd-your-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14714632 March Thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...nd-your-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post16098625 May Thread 


_*(2)Testers TBD*_
BROOKEGARRETT
SKEET9924:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!


4/1 Testers (7)​:bfp::happydance:AMYP22:bfp:3.28
E. ROSE ??
BBEAR690 ~ AF showered in, but see you again at month's end!
JESS19 :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
LEMONDROPS ??
MINERSWIFE77 ??
SHONABABE ~ AF showered in, but see you again at month's end!


4/2 Testers (7)
:wedding: Happy Anniversary MINNI2906 & xx EMILY xx:wedding:​ALMOSTHERE ~ AF showered in, but see you again at month's end!
:bfp::happydance:BLU_BUTTERFLY:bfp:3.26
GIRLINYORK :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
KARRY1412 ??
LOROJOVANOS ??
:bfp::happydance:MAMAWANANOTHA:bfp:4.3
TINYFOOTSTEPS :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!


4/3 Testers (9) 
:wedding: Happy Anniversary HARLEY9671:wedding:​FAITHBABIES ??
:bfp::happydance:HARLEY9671:bfp:4.3
:bfp::happydance:KRIPPY:bfp:4.2
LADYNIKON ??
:sadangel:MEADOWLARK:bfp:4.10
RAPRAP ~ AF showered in, but see you again at month's end!
TINKERBELLSIE :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
:bfp::happydance:WANT A 4th:bfp:4.3
ZANNE ??



4/4 Testers (4)
:cake: Happy Birthday AVERITABLE:cake:​:sadangel:28329:bfp:4.2
DBZ34 :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
:bfp::happydance:KITTY2385:bfp:4.4
SOOKIESNIQUE :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!


4/5 Testers (5)​BABYSEEKER ??
CHARISSE28 :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
ORCHID667 :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
THEETERNAL :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
TRYINGTRYING ??


4/6 Testers (4)​JAI ME :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
MINNI2906 :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
:bfp::happydance:NICOLE844:bfp:4.1
:sadangel:NIXILIX:bfp:4.4


4/7 Testers (4)​CASPER72 :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
DANNI2KIDS :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
ECHO :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
MOOREBETTER ??


4/8 Testers (4)​xx EMILY xx :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
GLADMOUNTAIN ??
:bfp::happydance:MUMMY_EM:bfp:4.6
PEPSICHIC :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!


4/9 Testers (3)
:cake: Happy Birthday ASHKNOWSBEST!:cake:​:bfp::happydance:BAY:bfp:4.4
:bfp::happydance:LALAR:bfp:4.10
TRAINSPOTTING ??


4/10 Testers (1)​AMP26:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!


4/11 Testers (3)​:sadangel:MRSC1003:bfp:4.8
REBECCALO:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
SHYTWIN25 ??


4/12 Testers (3)​ACOUSY31 ??
ARCHANGELLOU:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
CORALYM30:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!


4/13 Testers (4)​BECYBOO_x:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
BUTTERFLY22:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
:bfp::happydance:CRYSTAL5483:bfp:4.10
TAURUSMOM05:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!


4/14 Testers (4)​BABYSAUCE84:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
LILYV:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
RAFWIFE:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
TONKATRUCK ??
VEGANLILY ??


4/15 Testers (2)​:bfp::happydance:SAMJ732:bfp:4.7
VANIILLA :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!


4/16 Testers (4)​BEAUTFULEI2:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
LILYLEE ??
NIKKELEWIS14:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
SG0720 ??


4/17 Testers (3)​MISSBABES:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
MRSKG:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
SHARNW:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!


4/18 Testers (5)​ASHKNOWSBEST ??
FLUFFADUCK ??
JULIET11 ??
LEINZLOVE:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
MRSGRUFFALO:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!


4/19 Testers (3)​BLESSED2012:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
GIGLIBOB:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
:sadangel:IMMY11:bfp:4.14



4/20 Testers (8)​BABYHOPES.:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
:bfp::happydance:BBYGURL719:bfp:4.23
CDNCOUPLE09 ??
:bfp::happydance:CHESKA:bfp:4.20
:bfp::happydance:HOPE4BUMP:bfp:4.18
KEL21:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!! 
LTTHYBTHPIDER ??
TORRES ??


4/21 Testers (2)​AVERITABLE:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
SNOWFLAKES120:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!


4/22 Testers (4)​BRUNO2012 ??
MRS. RESA ??
RAVENTTC:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
SIANII ??


4/23 Testers (5)​ANNIE77 :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
BBEAR690 ??
MRSREIVER:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
:bfp::happydance:SPECIALK:bfp:4.21
TINKERBELLSIE :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!


4/24 Testers (3)​:cake: Happy Birthday TAURUSMOMO5:cake:
2011BUTTERFLY:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
ANGEL BABY:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
LUNA_19 :hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!


4/25 Testers (2)​:cake: Happy Birthday LEINZLOVE's DD:cake:
~CHIPPER~:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
STORKWATCHER??


4/26 Testers (4)​HILZ_85??
ICKLE PAND:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!
SIEGAL ??
WAMOMMY ??


4/27 Testers (3)​GRLHABABY ??
LIZLOVELUST ??
SHOLI:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!


4/28 Testers (1)​MINNI2906 ??


4/29 Testers (2)​:bfp::sadangel:MARKSWIFE10:bfp:4.26
:bfp::happydancel:RAPRAP:bfp:4.29


*TODAY!!*​*4/30* :test:ers (7)
ALMOSTHERE ??
:bfp::happydancel:BABYDUST04:bfp:4.28
DBZ34 ??
FINGERSxxD ??
:bfp::happydancel:NIPSNNIBBLES:bfp:4.30
SHONABABE ??
TIGERLILLIE:hugs:~ So sorry AF showered in, looking forward to your May Flower BFP!!



Hi Ladies,

As promised to awesome members _CRYSTAL5483 and TONKATRUCK_... I am starting this thread now! Some have sat out the March cycle and some have received AF early in Febraury with long cycles and won't be in for March. We are going to start this cycle with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!! I am LTTC cycle a loss. Our daughter is 9yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO in 2012!! February it is (coincidentally when last LO was due as well as the month we married.) I have gotten great feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my HOPEFUL BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*

*Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!

Also, at _8DPO,_ end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...

Good Luck to us *all, *FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Crystal5483

I am SO EXCITED! I think officially I will be testing in May but TTC in April. After three months of waiting after a MC I can't wait to get back to it! If my cycles stay the same I will be due for AF around 4/7 and ovulating around 4/23 and crazily testing as of 4/30 lol (I'm nuts!) 

MrsMM you are nothing short of AMAZING!


----------



## Crystal5483

I have an appointment with the FS next Thursday - I'm almost hoping that he can say that we are OK to start with the very next cycle. The drug company says two months - but this office says three to be safe. It will be my second round of Clomid. It worked the first time - just not a sticky one. 

I have so many questions to ask him. 

I want to know about HSG. Since it was a presumed ectopic, I'm curious if it's even an option? Since it wasn't 100% sure because it was so early they couldn't see anything. I'm thinking about ordering a thermometer too so I can start charting. Things to do! It's still a month away or so and I'm already planning! Haha!


----------



## MrsMM24

CRYSTAL, that is good news. Pile those questions on to him! Sure hope that you get soem really favorable information, FXD!!!:dust:


----------



## Crystal5483

MrsMM - I definitely will be piling on the questions :o)


----------



## RebeccaLO

I haven't started af as yet but know its due. 
I'll be missing march completely as I have a 36 day cycle so won't give a date just yet but will be def early April (when I'm moving house!).
Good luck Crystal :) 
:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

*REBECCALO* Well you already know that you are welcomed here Hun! I am hoping that we will be ready to TTC this month too, so I am adding my name!:dust:


*CRYSTAL* FS appt coming up in a few days, how are you doing?:dust:


*AFM...* I wanted to thank you ladies for your well wishes. Sadly, late last evening, I began to bleed heavier than ever, cramps, clotting, and dehydration. We went in and I was having a confirmed MC. We are scheduled to follow-up on thursday morning, from there, we will begin the steps to see what has gone on the last 2 successful BFPs and all the testing. We are WTTC until we get some more answers as to what we may be able to do. You all have been a tremendous support outside of DW, and I hope that I can continue to post effectively on my testing threads and journal. I am having moments of saddness and don't want to impose so, please bear with me when it takes me a little longer.... Let's go end of APRIL BFPs... final 2012 Babies!:dust::dust:


----------



## Crystal5483

RebeccaLO - Welcome! I am HOPING to be able to test in April itself. I'm going to confirm on Thursday whether or not I can try in March, and what the risk would be. Tehcnically three months is 3/31 which is about 1 week after I would conceive, so I'm hoping that he gives me the OK! Do not stress too much about the move, just remain calm! :o) And avoid the heavy lifting!

MrsMM - I posted in your journal, too, but I am so very sorry for your loss. I know how awful it must feel. Please do not be afraid to feel sad or even post about it. We are all here to help you!


----------



## RebeccaLO

MrsMM24 I'm really sorry for your loss. Please know that my (and I'm sure everyone else's) thoughts are with you. Next time it will be a sticky bean I know it :) x


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm going to the FS today to talk about when we can try again!! xwoot wootx !


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, DH and I went to the RE for the first time Tuesday night and he was actually really nice to us. he addressed all my questions and concerns. He did a sono last night and he did some bloodwork. the bloodwork was an hcg (which came back negative.), pregesterone, and he did genetics testing. which pretty much was to see if i was a carrier for anything....cystic fibrosis...something like that. He sent DH in for some bloodwork yesterday. I have to go to a lab for some bloodwork. He says he feels with DH's morphology and what not surgery really wouldnt help and he thinks we will have to do IVF. but he said he doesnt want to make any guesses like other ppl have been doing. he wants to know exactly what is wrong. he seemed like he genuinely wanted to help and like he was tailoring a plan specifically for us which was great. he wasnt like this is the first step i take with everyone then the second.I just got my period today so i have to go in for CD3 bloodwork on saturdayand then again once between days 21-24 of my cycle. He told us he cant see why we wouldnt be pregnant within 6 months. But he wants to see exactly what all the bloodwork says first. He suggested we skip IUI this month, so pretty much we'll be taking the next month off from ttc...so here i am in april. I dont even know if I'll be testing in April or just ttc, or just waiting still. we have to go back to the doctor is a few weeks to make a game plan. So I just wanted to pop in over here and say hi!! :thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi Haj :wave: Welcome! Here's hoping that you get your spring wishes! I'm glad that the RE was a good fit for you and that you liked him. I thoroughly love mine. He's been in the field longer than I have been alive and he created the RE department in my hospital group. 

AFM - I got the clear to try "naturally" in March! So I will be testing in April! And if it doesn't happen then I am off to Clomid for April! I'm so excited that he gave me the clear to try in general! He also said that I will be monitored my second round of Clomid (I was not the first) and that if it doesn't work after a couple cycles we may do HSG. But he said that he honestly does not believe it is my tubes. He also rechecked my thyroid levels so I'm happy about that. I'm rather excited. He seemed so optimistic... here's hoping! 

Now I just have to count my pee sticks and see what I need to buy :rofl:


----------



## haj624

Crystal5483 said:


> Hi Haj :wave: Welcome! Here's hoping that you get your spring wishes! I'm glad that the RE was a good fit for you and that you liked him. I thoroughly love mine. He's been in the field longer than I have been alive and he created the RE department in my hospital group.
> 
> AFM - I got the clear to try "naturally" in March! So I will be testing in April! And if it doesn't happen then I am off to Clomid for April! I'm so excited that he gave me the clear to try in general! He also said that I will be monitored my second round of Clomid (I was not the first) and that if it doesn't work after a couple cycles we may do HSG. But he said that he honestly does not believe it is my tubes. He also rechecked my thyroid levels so I'm happy about that. I'm rather excited. He seemed so optimistic... here's hoping!
> 
> Now I just have to count my pee sticks and see what I need to buy :rofl:

You and me both. I just never imagined ttc would be such a long journey. we spend growing up praying to god we dont get pregnant and you think it can happen anytime you have sex. Little did we know it wasn't so easy. Yeah our RE has been working pretty much as long as ive been alive lol.

Why weren't you able to ttc? How long have you been ttc for?


----------



## Crystal5483

It's so true - we do grow up thinking that it can happen at any time, never thinking that it won't. I have a daughter, who is 5, she is my world. We've been trying so long to give her a sibling.

We did Clomid in November - and we got our BFP - only to find out that there was something wrong with the pregnancy, numbers were rising, but not doubling the way they should. They said I would MC. Which I did. But the levels never dropped, and actually kept on rising. They did an u/s and couldn't see anything (far too early) so I was given Methotrexate to destroy any remaining tissue. I went back for more bloods, every three days! Still not dropping. So I have to go for another round on NYEve. 

Unfortunately the Methotrexate stops cells from multiplying (which needs to happen with pregnancy) so any chance of me conceiving a healthy baby went out the window. The drug manufacturers say two months, my FS said three... which would put us at 3/31/12. The reason he is letting me go early is because I wouldn't ovulate until around 3/26 and it takes about a week for it to implant. So by the time the baby would attach and start sharing blood with me, it would be 3/31. I'm just excited!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

MrsMM - I am thinking of you. :hugs:

When you do return - please add me to the 9th! :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Hello girls can join this thread?? 

AF it's due tomorrow and I'm certain she is going to show. 
When she does I'll be testing around the 1st of april. 

:dust:
Good luck everyone!


----------



## minni2906

Just posting to bookmark. I am somewhat hopeful that I'll test at the end of March, but if not an anniversary BFP would be great! :thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome Jess and minni :wave:


----------



## haj624

Welcome Ladies!!

Crystal- I'm sorry for your loss. It must be a lot to me going through. DH and I are ttc our first little one. I actually went for bloodwork at the RE this morning and I have to go to the lab tomorrow and get some more.

Happy Friday!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies, Looking good in the April Showers of BFPs Thread!


*CRYSTAL5483* We are starting to have company in here! YAY! YAY for getting the OK for March, I am super excited and really hopeful for your cycle, this IS going to be the ONE Hun! I hope I get some good information and I can get started soon, conceiving in the month of my birthday would be a nice comfort @ the losses. FXD!:dust:


*JESS19* Welcome to our lovely April Showers Thread!


*HAJ624* sounds like you have an great doc on your hands and we should be receiving some great dark pink BFP news from you in April Hun!:dust:


_________________________________________
*AFM...* Start testing today, this afternoon, it is giving me a renewed sense of hope. Reading all of your messages and the support from DW has been very helpful. Eventhough I teared up reading some, it still felt good to know that you all were thinking of me. I have written in my journal so stop by for more as I want to do all I can to keep the testing threads positive! I hope everyone has some lovely plans for the weekend, i.e. resting to TTC, :sex::test::bfp:!!!!


**First Page Updated**


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies, Looking good in the April Showers of BFPs Thread!
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL5483* We are starting to have company in here! YAY! YAY for getting the OK for March, I am super excited and really hopeful for your cycle, this IS going to be the ONE Hun! I hope I get some good information and I can get started soon, conceiving in the month of my birthday would be a nice comfort @ the losses. FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *JESS19* Welcome to our lovely April Showers Thread!
> 
> 
> *HAJ624* sounds like you have an great doc on your hands and we should be receiving some great dark pink BFP news from you in April Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> _________________________________________
> *AFM...* Start testing today, this afternoon, it is giving me a renewed sense of hope. Reading all of your messages and the support from DW has been very helpful. Eventhough I teared up reading some, it still felt good to know that you all were thinking of me. I have written in my journal so stop by for more as I want to do all I can to keep the testing threads positive! I hope everyone has some lovely plans for the weekend, i.e. resting to TTC, :sex::test::bfp:!!!!
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Thanks hun!! I havent stopped thinking of you!! You have so much support here and dont't forget it!! I have to work over the weekend so idk how much relaxing I'll get in!!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Oh so lovely there's more of us now! Does anyone feel like April is a million miles away? 
MrsMM24 - I'm so pleased you're getting lots of support. Thinking of you. 
AFM: still no af. Did another test yesterday but no joy. I know I keep banging on about it, but this is confusing the hell out of me. I can only imagine I didn't o. Ill get out the champagne when af finally does arrive! 
:dust:


----------



## Crystal5483

MrsMM - So glad to hear that you are doing the best that you can given the situation. I hope that you can get back into your normal routine and just keep at it. We are all here for you!

AFM- I just bought a BB Thermometer today... can't wait to start temping and see what I can learn!

Where do you ladies buy your tests from?


----------



## Crystal5483

Rebecca - I know what you mean. Can you call for Provera? Or are you not that late yet? When were you due again?


----------



## RebeccaLO

Crystal - I was due in the 25th. My cycles aren't short anyway usually 36 days. But this cycle for a good proportion of it I was on holiday on the other side of the world and I think perhaps all the flying and being on an opposite time zone may have something to do with it. 
Talking about getting started, I just started temping about 10 days ago (it looks like a mountain range so far and I have no idea what that means) and I have a clear blue fertility monitor waiting to go too :) Just need a cooperating body! 
What's provera?


----------



## Crystal5483

Maybe we can learn this temping thing and how to interpret it together. Well you have a long cycle so that could be it for sure. Provera is a drug that brings on your period. I had to take it once after a 60+ day cycle! Just to get me started all over again.

I ordered 50 OPk and 50 PG ICs to fullfill my addiction. Along with 3 FRERs. I also temped for the first time this AM. 97.56. Is that super low?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hello!

Please can you add me to test 3rd April. I believe AF would be due 3 or 4 days before that, but don't want to be testing early anymore.. and the 3rd is the anniversary of our first date.. so would be nice if got a BFP then!! We are on our first month of using CBFM, so am really hoping I O!!

:dust: to everyone else


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi Tinkerbellsie :wave: Welcome!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Crystal5483 said:


> Hi Tinkerbellsie :wave: Welcome!

Thanks!! Wishing it was April already :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

I completely hear you there tinkerbellsie. I have to get my AF in March first! Gahh! This waiting game stinks. I used to HATE AF... now I just wish she'd get here already! Haha!


----------



## orchid667

Hi Mrs. M 

Put me down for April 5th.

I think I will start consulting the Dr for help this month. I know under normal circumstances they suggest trying for a year but since we already know we have fertility issues I think I have read that after 6 months you should seek help. We're past at least 8 months of very well timed timing. Anyone have insights on that in the UK? Are they likely to see us or ask us to wait the full year?

luck to all.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!:wave:

Just stopping in to update the first page.

I will be happy to help with any temping questions you all begin to have. I have been temping for over a year. I am not temping this cycle, as I am having to take a break, but will be right back into it for April! It's such a great OV tool, even if it proves to be a pain every morning. Fertilityfriend is one of the best assistive temping tools. If you haven't already signed up, click my chart and sign up for free. Look at the tips, coruses, etc. GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

Can you put me down for around the 2nd?!


----------



## Crystal5483

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies!:wave:
> 
> Just stopping in to update the first page.
> 
> I will be happy to help with any temping questions you all begin to have. I have been temping for over a year. I am not temping this cycle, as I am having to take a break, but will be right back into it for April! It's such a great OV tool, even if it proves to be a pain every morning. Fertilityfriend is one of the best assistive temping tools. If you haven't already signed up, click my chart and sign up for free. Look at the tips, coruses, etc. GL FXD!:dust:

So very glad to see you MrsMM! Hope that all is as well as it can be. 

Welcome Orchid and Loro :wave: bring on the :bfp:


----------



## haj624

My RE actually told me the other day to stop temping because I was going to drive myself crazy. He said its such an old fashioned method that isn't always accurate. I personally cant do OPK's because of my PCOS but he said if you can thats a much better more accurate method.

Just throwing that out there :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Well I am enjoying all this knowledge I am learning about my body. I'm now temping and using OPKs :haha: I actually ENJOY it! I look forward to the morning and night haha!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Hi guys!
Your question about temperature Crystal, I hover around 96-97, probably due to the fact I'm up so early in the morning! That sort of temperature is fine. I've also just bought a more sensitive thermometer I think could have been the reason for my mountain ranges! 
Still no af for me. I think I'm 45 days now. This has only happened one other time in my life and honestly - it has to be when I'm now trying to conceive before July - got the wedding next year now :) 
Orchid, I'm on the uk. General rule of thumb is no help before a year is up if under 35, over 35 and it's 6 months. But. This depends on postcode lottery and if you have any other know fertility issues. Going now will not harm though. I'm thinking about going myself by July 
:dust:


----------



## haj624

I wasn't saying don't temp it was more so dont let it drive you nuts :wacko: bc its not always accurate


----------



## orchid667

Thanks... I suppose that is what I was thinking. It has only been eight months but I have been temping, used opks etc and our timing has been very good. My cycle is fairly predictable. However I was told a number of times that I might never conceive without help for several reasons so wonder if there is any point in waiting. Since there are known issues I thought I might not have to wait the full year. I guess I will call and see what they say.


----------



## Crystal5483

Oh I know haj! That is why I'm OPKing too!

I'm already crazy so I do not think it will :haha::rofl:


----------



## fingersxxd

Hello ladies! I'm onto April with you all testing april 5th. I seem to have a 30 day cycle now (used to be 24) and I can seriously almost time it down to the minute! I think I'm going to start temping again on FF only cuz it gave me something to do! And I found the SS you can add is fun too!

For those that don't know me I'm TTC #2 after a MC at 12 weeks in June 2010 that lasted 3 months and my beautiful 7 month old daughter who was a surprise as I got pregnant immediately after with no AF!

Fingers xxd for us in April!


----------



## Crystal5483

fingersxxd ... Welcome :wave: It's nice to meet you! Hope that this is your month for your BFP!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, onto my 7th cycle of ttc, getting cd3 tests tomorrow will update with results on friday! AF is clearly still going on, so can't wait for it to go away so I can start baby dancing again!


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey almosthere ... Let's hope that this is your last cycle lady!


----------



## almosthere

Same to you! I am very excited to have gotten my tests done today and to get answers Friday. Hoping I am in the clear, but if not, will be glad to get some medical help with ttc so I can start my family, woohoo!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Guys I finally have my period. I've spent most of today smiling because of it! Please put me down for the 11th. Oh so exciting and I finally get to use the monitor woop! Cycle 3 here I come :) 
:dust:


----------



## almosthere

eek, rebecca, long cycles, glad to see you get to start a new one today, although a BFP would have been better, right!?

Hope this next cycle is a lucky one for you! I am most likely due to OV on ST. P's day so hoping I get the luck of the Irish!!


----------



## Charisse28

Okay, if all goes as planned my testing date for this cycle will be April 5th!


----------



## almosthere

wow, that is not too far away, hope you get your BFP! I should be testing April 1st!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

RebeccaLO said:


> Guys I finally have my period. I've spent most of today smiling because of it! Please put me down for the 11th. Oh so exciting and I finally get to use the monitor woop! Cycle 3 here I come :)
> :dust:

I am sooooooo excited!! I get to start poas tomorrow! My cbfm is currently on day 5!! Really hope it works for me.. Even though I'm having one of those days where even though I am desperate for a BFP I am also scared in case I get one. What an idiot!!

When my AF happened I was so happy that the girls at work thought I was pregnant!!! Lol xxx


----------



## 28329

I'm in for april. I'll be testing on the 4th.


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey ladies! Let's spread the :dust: around and get a bunch of us our :bfp:!!!

Just got my wondfos in the mail today as well as three FRER. The FRER came with a "fertility test" never saw that before but hey why not? Haha!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Hi ladies, may I join? I am currently 13 dpo... But feelin out.. We have been ttc for a year with 2 losses in that time. This cycle was my first clomid 50 cycle.. Prayin for a bfp.. :) needing a buddy..


----------



## RebeccaLO

almosthere said:


> eek, rebecca, long cycles, glad to see you get to start a new one today, although a BFP would have been better, right!?
> 
> Hope this next cycle is a lucky one for you! I am most likely due to OV on ST. P's day so hoping I get the luck of the Irish!!

To be honest my cycles are usually 36 days but I'm convinced my holiday sent my cycle a bit weird last month. Only had another late one like that years ago. So I'm thinking back to normal this month :)


----------



## RebeccaLO

Hi Brooke - sure! We have a whole month to chat before testing! Sorry to read about your losses, fingers crossed for a sticky one for you x


----------



## Brookegarrett

Thank u! I am thinkin about not using OPKs this month n just tryin to do it that way just to change it up a bit..


----------



## Crystal5483

Well good morning ladies! How is everyone on this beautiful morning? Welcome Brooked :wave: I hope that you get your BFP this cycle. I took 50mg last Nov and was able to get pregnant, it ended abruptly two weeks later, but it worked! So I hope that best for you and that your outcome is much greater! Are you being monitored?


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls I need some help please with my chart. I only just took my last Clomid pill last night, but with such a drastic temp dip, I'm wondering if I'm ready to ovulate? Can you have a look at my chart, I'm a bit new to the BBT still...
@Brooke, I'm on 50mg of Clomid too!
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.png
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Brookegarrett

My obgyn is monitoring but since I'm a nurse she's kinda just lettin me go with it.. I'm hopin I get good news bc I'm feelin so low about ttc.. I just got for with my yoga session this AM and it's helpin me with all the stressors of ttc. Fx for u a bfp!'


----------



## almosthere

RebeccaLO said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> eek, rebecca, long cycles, glad to see you get to start a new one today, although a BFP would have been better, right!?
> 
> Hope this next cycle is a lucky one for you! I am most likely due to OV on ST. P's day so hoping I get the luck of the Irish!!
> 
> To be honest my cycles are usually 36 days but I'm convinced my holiday sent my cycle a bit weird last month. Only had another late one like that years ago. So I'm thinking back to normal this month :)Click to expand...

Glad it's back to normal. Hope this means a sticky bean for you very soon!

AFM getting my cd3 test results back tomorrow already, can't wait to get this ball rolling!


----------



## Crystal5483

Lori I'm sorry but I just started BBT so I'm not sure!

Brooke- that's good! I was not first cycle and this cycle is natural due to MC but next one will be If I need it

almosthere- hope it's nothing but good news!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Here's my OPK from just now....
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.png
File size: 112.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Crystal5483

lorojovanos said:


> Here's my OPK from just now....

Looks pos to me!! Get to :sex:


----------



## almosthere

yes pos! woohoo!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!:wave:

Just stopping in to update the first page.

*LOROJOVANOS* That is VERY positive, I was going to let you know that you can OV very early taking that, it works like soy and alot of ladies have reported CD9 as OV. However, you have to start BDg now so that in case it is not actual OV you will still catch that eggy! GL

Charting (includes temping, CM monitoring, CP monitoring, OPKS, Fert Monitor) is the greatest. I will be happy to help with any temping questions you all begin to have. I have been temping for over a year. I am not temping this cycle, as I am having to take a break, but will be right back into it for April! It's such a great OV tool, even if it proves to be a pain every morning. Fertilityfriend is one of the best assistive temping tools (can use just to chart as well.) If you haven't already signed up, click my chart and sign up for free. Look at the tips, coruses, etc. GL FXD!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

Have you had a chance to look at my chart as well as the opk test? With such a huge temp dip, since im new to BBT, I'm just trying to confirm that means im about to "o"?


----------



## lorojovanos

I've also seen and read online, that you shoudl wait at least 2 days after your last pill to do OPK's cause they can give you false +. So I know this opk is +, what I'm stuck on is, the temp dip COMBINED w the opk...


----------



## Brookegarrett

Looks positive.. Fx for u!


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm new to temping myself loro... hoping that you caught the eggy this month! 

AFM - I'm just PRAYING that AF shows her face and soon! That way I can just get going with this all! We are OK for a natural cycle, but can't even try until she shows! Here's hoping it's sooner rather than later!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

So CD7 on CBFM and actual CD8 and got high! Hope it is actually high lol, bet it's not and its cos it is getting to know my body. Oh well. Got straight on :sex:!! Hope I do O early as struggle less to :sex: on weekend :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

GL tinkerbellsie! Here's hoping you catch the egg!

AFM - My temp rose this morning but I think it's because I may have woke up to my alarm and then hit snooze... and when I finally woke up to take it I swear I had a "dream" that it was like 96 something lol maybe it wasn't a dream and I did take it at the time I snoozed... who knows!! lol 

But when I woke up to actually take it it was 98.33 up from 97.8 yesterday. 

I want to see a drop so AF will show! So we can get back to trying... it's been 4 months since we were actually able to TTC.


----------



## Jai Me

Hello MrsMM!!! :flower:

Can you add me to April 6th!

Thank you! :af:


----------



## Crystal5483

I started spotting today... bring on the :witch: !! The sooner she comes, the sooner I can get back to TTC after like four months of waiting (last time TTC was mid-Nov with MC mid-Dec)


----------



## babyseeker

can you add me to test on April 5th


----------



## RebeccaLO

Yay Crystal! I know how happy I was to get mine. This will be our month :)
:dust:


----------



## 28329

Cd 5 today. Witch left 2 days ago so smep starts tomorrow. 7/8 days until I ovulate!!


----------



## Crystal5483

RebeccaLO said:


> Yay Crystal! I know how happy I was to get mine. This will be our month :)
> :dust:

It is weird to HOPE for her! But I'm kind of upset! Spotted two times when wiped (TMI!) but nothing hit liner... and it was mixed with CM.... figured I would wake up today and she'd be here in full show. But NOPE! Ugh! Just want her here already! Hahaha!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ok, I'm back. Sadly I had a MMC, March 6, at 9 weeks. DH and I decided when life gets you down, you have to get back up. So, we're getting back at TTC straight away and seeing what happens. 

I'm thinking I may not O. Or I may have a long cycle. So please put me down for TBD. And I'll update when I know.

Also sorry MRSMM for your loss. I hope you get your sticky bean fast! :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww sorry to here that Leinzlove... hoping for a sticky bean for you! x :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Aww leinzlove so sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Leinzlove said:


> Ok, I'm back. Sadly I had a MMC, March 6, at 9 weeks. DH and I decided when life gets you down, you have to get back up. So, we're getting back at TTC straight away and seeing what happens.
> 
> I'm thinking I may not O. Or I may have a long cycle. So please put me down for TBD. And I'll update when I know.
> 
> Also sorry MRSMM for your loss. I hope you get your sticky bean fast! :hugs:

I'm so sorry. I so wish these things didn't happen. Fingers and toes crossed for you. Thinking of you
:dust:


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm sorry to hear about ur loss:( I'm on cd 37 no AF:( bfn test.. Very sore boobs


----------



## almosthere

sorry for your loss <3


----------



## RebeccaLO

Brookegarrett said:


> I'm sorry to hear about ur loss:( I'm on cd 37 no AF:( bfn test.. Very sore boobs

How many dpo are you? Are you testing too early do you think?


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> sorry for your loss <3

Just saw in your siggy that everything was free and clear! So that is good!!!


----------



## babyseeker

can you add me for the 5th


----------



## Brookegarrett

Im not sure how many dpo I am but I'm think 16 dpo


----------



## Crystal5483

Another temp dip today - that is three in a row... and guess who finally decided to show up? The :witch: ! In full force! About time she made her appearance! So I should be ovulating around the 30th of March. And the three month mark from the methotrexate is 3/31, so that is perfect! Still going to test 4/9 though!

(who am I kidding, I will be testing from 6dpo lol - aka 4/5!) haha


----------



## Brookegarrett

Yay! On to the next cycle fx for u!!


----------



## harley9671

pleasse add me for the 10th please.x


----------



## Crystal5483

I've never been so happy to have AF lol


----------



## MrsMM24

*CRYSTAL* look quick Hun, because I won't be saying this ever.... YAY for AF for you! Let's get this going and get in the eggy chase!:dust:


*LEINZLOVE* totally know how you are are feeling, our MC in July we jumped right back in and it was a way to help cope. :hugs: This time, we are seeing more FS so we can't (since we don't do it naturally) but it was a good move before with us, GL!:dust:


*JAI ME, BABYSEEKER, and HARLEY9671* welcome to the Showers of BFPs! So sorry to see some of you here from February/March Testing.... I believe you will a apart of the BFPers this month!:dust:


*AFM...* Not much happening. Attended a family wedding, where our DD was just gorgeous! Nooooww&#8230; Counting down to my b-day vacay! _T-4 days to take off._ And of course, routing on my BnB ladies working for that BFP:dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

I have had 5 +opk's in a row!!!!! Problem is, I took my last clomid pill last wednesday and I started to take my opk the next day even though I know I should wait 2 days cause of false positives. But it has been 5 VERY positives in a row. I took a pregnancy test and BFN obviously. Anyone know what is going on?
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.png
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## samj732

lorojovanos said:


> I have had 5 +opk's in a row!!!!! Problem is, I took my last clomid pill last wednesday and I started to take my opk the next day even though I know I should wait 2 days cause of false positives. But it has been 5 VERY positives in a row. I took a pregnancy test and BFN obviously. Anyone know what is going on?

Hmm, I'm no expert but I would guess you O'd the 8th or 9th? That's just what the chart says to me, but IDK how clomid affects Oing either. :shrug:


----------



## lorojovanos

samj732 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I have had 5 +opk's in a row!!!!! Problem is, I took my last clomid pill last wednesday and I started to take my opk the next day even though I know I should wait 2 days cause of false positives. But it has been 5 VERY positives in a row. I took a pregnancy test and BFN obviously. Anyone know what is going on?
> 
> Hmm, I'm no expert but I would guess you O'd the 8th or 9th? That's just what the chart says to me, but IDK how clomid affects Oing either. :shrug:Click to expand...

REALLY? why do you say that? IF that's the case, IF, why isn't there those crosshairs on my chart? It's my first month charting my bbt so I don't completely understand.


----------



## samj732

Tbh, I don't even chart but I've stalked other peoples and that's just what it looks like to me. I really have no idea. It just seems like thereis a temp dip and then a spike around O time.


----------



## RebeccaLO

Presuming the temperature dip is real and you get no further temperature dips I'd say you ovulated on the 9th/10th. Cross hairs tale a while to appear on charts especially if you're continuing to get positive opk's. Keep taking the opk's see what happens 
:dust:


----------



## bbear690

I will be testing 1st April :) not long to go now xx


----------



## Brookegarrett

Bfn again.. Cd 39:((


----------



## lorojovanos

Another +opk today, still very "wet" but not EWCM, and another temp dip?
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.png
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello cycle #7! :) Hope everyone is doing well! I am SO READY to take the witch on and catch this eggy!

Testing on the day af is due... FRIDAY the 13th!! lol


----------



## samj732

lorojovanos said:


> Another +opk today, still very "wet" but not EWCM, and another temp dip?

Did you say this was your first month charting? I didn't think FF gave you crosshairs the first month?


----------



## RebeccaLO

samj732 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Another +opk today, still very "wet" but not EWCM, and another temp dip?
> 
> Did you say this was your first month charting? I didn't think FF gave you crosshairs the first month?Click to expand...

Yes it can, it certainly did me. 

Sorry Brooke. Is af here? You're not out until that happens :) fx'd.
:dust:


----------



## samj732

Hmmm. Like I said, I don't really have a clue. Are the OPKs really dark? Maybe it would be worth it to try another brand for a few days and see what happens? I used IC from early-pregnancy-tests.com and they worked well for me.


----------



## Leinzlove

This is either cycle 1 or cycle 6, for me! Hope this is everyone's month! :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Hello MrsMM hopping from March thread.. My Temp went down , i think new cycle starts in a couple of days.

:hi: familiar faces :hugs: hope april brings us :bfp: :dust:


----------



## Crystal5483

Good Morning ladies! Welcome to those who have joined us since I last posted. Here's hoping all of our stays are SHORT ones!

Brooke - You're not out until the witch comes hun! Here's hoping and FXed for you!

Rebecca- which CD are you now?

AFM - I am CD3 today. And just waiting it out now. Suppose to O around 3/30 ... cannot wait!


----------



## PepsiChic

add me in again for the 8th please!


----------



## bbear690

I have started dtd every other day now, don't want to miss this egg


----------



## RebeccaLO

bbear690 said:


> I have started dtd every other day now, don't want to miss this egg

This made me laugh! 

I'm cd8 now. Due to ovulate about 27th I think :) Horrid long cycles!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Still no af...:(


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls how has everyone been? 
I just poppd in to see how things have been while the site was up and running lol

Well I'm on cd 12 so I'm just about to enter my fertile time...then comes the 2ww


----------



## sharnw

Testing 17th april, MrsMm xo


----------



## taurusmom05

hey sharn! here we are again!!!! FX this is finally it for us... you test 4 days after me! so close!! :)


----------



## sharnw

taurusmom05 said:


> hey sharn! here we are again!!!! FX this is finally it for us... you test 4 days after me! so close!! :)

:D


----------



## lorojovanos

RebeccaLO said:


> samj732 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Another +opk today, still very "wet" but not EWCM, and another temp dip?
> 
> Did you say this was your first month charting? I didn't think FF gave you crosshairs the first month?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it can, it certainly did me.
> 
> Sorry Brooke. Is af here? You're not out until that happens :) fx'd.
> :dust:Click to expand...

They are pretty dark but having them be all dried, and adding a couple days, I'm starting to feel a bit differently about the tests. I'll take a pic and upload asap..I sure hope FF shows me crosshairs if I've ovulated or not..I'm waiting every day...


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm even more confused than EVER:( So, I started testing the day after I stopped my last Clomid pill, last Wednesday. And I know it can give false positives for a few days...But they were still very dark. So I started to do some of the clearblue tests as well as the IC. Now looking back at the paper, and seeing as the last few days, they have obviously been getting lighter. I'm starting to question everything. Looking on my computer screen, it looks like on the "6"'s it's a positive. Anyone see that as well? I attached my chart as well just in case but I removed my +opk on my chart until I get feedback from you guys...Thanks so much in advance!!!!!!!!!!xx
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.png
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2989.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Crystal5483

I'd say the "7" looks positive to me


----------



## lorojovanos

the first 7? That was my SMU but the other two 7's, taken at 2 and 830 are no question negative...So I can assume ovulation tonight, tomorrow?


----------



## lorojovanos

Crystal5483 said:


> I'd say the "7" looks positive to me

That's what I meant to write, the two "white" 6's and the first 7. Time being yesterday at 230 and 6 pm and the seven today at 2pm...


----------



## Jess19

I think you double ovulated!!! 
Its totally possible, that what happened to my sis in law....she's pro with twins, due in april
She Oed on a monday and again on a wednesday


----------



## samj732

Goodness, your chart looks crazy! But I agree, that one 7 looks the most + to me too. I wonder if the clomid has sometime to do with this? I have no idea how it works or anything, but it just looks nuts.


----------



## lorojovanos

How come my chart looks crazy?!?!?! Should I be concerned?
That would be crazy if I ovulated twice, when I normally don't ovulate once...I'm just hoping for a +hpt:) But I want some darn crosshairs!


----------



## MrsMM24

*LOROJOVANOS* honestly, I have been charting for over a year.... with the white circles, you will not get proper CHs or inforamtion. Also, if you go to sharing on your chart tab, you can link your chart so we can stalk it regularly. You should go back and see why the white circles are there (temp at diff time, checked sleep deprived, etc) and adjust the temp, there is a temp adjuster I am attaching (https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php ) you HAVE to take the temp each day at the same time within 30 mins.... Also a tab to click meds you have taken. The tricky thing with OPKs is that you HAVE to indicate a negative if it is not dark as the control or darker. Looking at the pics (outside of clomid ones) 6 and 7 were positive (but these are pics I see) after 2pm, they are NOT positive by what I see. This would mean that you would OV 12-36 hours after the FIRST +OPK. I hope this helps GL!:dust:


*BROOKEGARRETT* I have been kinda ghost lurking on the threads since my MC, so forgive me if I don't have correct details, but judging by your knowledge of your cycle, I would say that you should schedule a doc visit. I am not certain if you have been on BC recently off, or anything of that sort, SOY, but if you are correct through some type of monitoring, that your cycle is this late, you should check with a doc Hun! FXD!:dust:


I have updated the first page Huns!


*AFM...* Hi Ladies, I am so sorry to have been gone the last couple of days. I was doing testing the doc scheduled and was completly wiped out. I have bruises on my arms from being drained off any blood I had to spare. They wanted to get as much testing in before my b-day and trip. I should be getting results start filetering today and for the next week. The FS has decided that I need to have an HSG done and I had an U/S done. I should be back to TTC in April they suggest... I have written a proper post in my journal.... Nooooww&#8230; Counting down to my b-day vacay! _T-1 days to take off._ Of course, routing on my BnB ladies working for that BFP:dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

So I went and checked, and the empty circles was because I had entered pm:( I always set my alarm for 530am, every day so the time thing isn't an issue. I tried to attach my chart to my signature, hopefully it works...I'm not totally computer literate!
I'm going to BD tonight, in hoping for one last chance to catch the egg, provided the egg actually happens...Have to wait a few more days I guess on FF...


----------



## lorojovanos

OOPS, I fixed the link now:)


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

Hello ladieees;0))

I am not TTC and not even WTT....just wanted to wish you all good luck ;))
...sending loooots of baby dust your way!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babysauce87

Hey everyone!! Count me in for April testing!!

AF showed ugly butt head yesterday :wacko: so I'll be testing on 14th April...Easter baby, let's hope high! 

Did blood work today :coffee: 4 hours til result's out. FSH, E2, LH, and Prolactine test as I had unexplained infertility and Clomid didn't work for me (2 follicles? Seriously? I'm only 24...)
Fingers crossed!!

If all good I'll do TCM this month instead of Femara (Dr suggested this)..just herbs and supplements like EPO. Body needs some rest!

Anyone's testing on 14 April??!


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm guessing with my OPK's and from the posts from you girls, that I'm about 2 dpo... Still waiting for my crosshairs on FF to confirm. I normally take my temp at 530, every day. At 4am, I was still awake! So when my alarm went off, I took my temp which was the same as yesterdays 36.28 I went back to sleep and woke at 850, almost exactly 3 hours so I took my temp again which was 36.41 I put that one on my chart, but I made notes. From everything I've read, a 3 hour sleep is needed. Is that ok?


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm hogging the crap out of this thread, I'm sorry:( I went back and looked at my chart, and FF changed my temp? I put in the notes section about my sleeping and then it changed and made my temp the same as yesterday... Does this sound right?


----------



## RebeccaLO

Ff sometimes (without me realising) changes the date so I add the info to the wrong date. Sounds like it may have happened here. Just go back in and change the temp to what you want. 

Afm cd10. Just getting to ovulation feels like the longest wait! How is everyone else?


----------



## 28329

Cd 11 today. Started getting ewcm yeserday. Loads again today. Opk's are negative but fade in pattern has started. Due to ovulate in 3 days.


----------



## taurusmom05

28239- thats exciting!! the TWW is near for you! good luck catching the eggy! :)

afm, still waiting on the witch to leave!! really trying to get that BFP this time around so I can announce it to my family on my birthday-- the 24th of April! WOO HOO!!


----------



## cdncouple09

Hi Ladies! Looks like I will be joining you in April! AF just reared it's ugly head so I should be testing around the 20th of April! Hoping the 5th cycle is. Lucky one!


----------



## fingersxxd

Happy birthday mrsmm!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

I am feeling sooooo sad today. Here I am thinking I'm about 2 dpo, I thought for sure I "O;"d this time. Surely I'd get crosshairs on FF to confirm, surely I'd have a massive temp jump.... Been the same for 3 days...:( I don't know for sure, but it's probably not a good sign, is it?


----------



## 28329

taurusmom05 said:


> 28239- thats exciting!! the TWW is near for you! good luck catching the eggy! :)
> 
> afm, still waiting on the witch to leave!! really trying to get that BFP this time around so I can announce it to my family on my birthday-- the 24th of April! WOO HOO!!

Thank you!! Gosh, I hope this is your cycle. What a great birthday prezzie. I wanna see you again at the end of your tww but in first tri. Good luck.


----------



## 28329

Cd 12 and just got my positive opk. A day earlier then usual but I'm known to ovulate between cd 12 and cd 16. Last 2 cycles have been cd 14. I'm not temping because I feel ovulation now. So not long!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how is everyone doing? 
Happy st patricks day!!! 

Well I'm on cd 15 today ( I ovulated cd16 last cycle)
I decided to give opking and temping a break this cycle so I'm just going off of cm, which its ewcm, so I figure af to be here about april 6 
But I'm not going to test until the 8th on easter sunday if no af by then
Maybe I'll get a nice present from the easter bunny!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

CD 16 today! Still no peak on monitor... sigh... and still no positive OPK... sigh!! Hope I have O'd or that I will soon!!! Becoming impatient now at this rate I won't know when to test!! :haha:, though I have decided on 3rd April anyway!! It's just sooooooooooo tempting to start testing like... NOW!! x


----------



## PepsiChic

feeling all emotional and sad just need a hug wanting a BFP, have done since October and nothing. 

i dont normally rant peopel have been wanting and hoping a lot longer then i have. I guess i just needed to vent sorry *hugs*


----------



## samj732

Well guess I'll be around for April so thought I'd come get settled in. Not quite sure when I'll test, maybe around the 15th. Gunna try a few new things this cycle so hopefully #6 is lucky!


----------



## taurusmom05

af is finally packing her bags to leave!! cant wait to get cycle #7 under way! :)

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## samj732

PepsiChic said:


> feeling all emotional and sad just need a hug wanting a BFP, have done since October and nothing.
> 
> i dont normally rant peopel have been wanting and hoping a lot longer then i have. I guess i just needed to vent sorry *hugs*

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I've been trying since October too. It's hard to wait for the only thing you want.


----------



## missbabes

Can you place me down for the 17th please? Even if this isn't the month it's still early enough not to interfere with my wedding on the 27th.

The more time goes on the more I'm starting to worry that there's something wrong with me or my fella as this will be our 12th cycle, really starting to feel like that I'll never get pregnant. It'll be a year in May so I'll be making a docs appointment then.


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey ladies! I'm just waiting around to O now and it's killing me im hoping that by some miracle I O early on my own lol

I have so much positivity for this month, im not sure why, but I just feel so hopeful. 

CD7 for me... Approx 10-12 days before O. I guess if I have waited this long to TTC again (had to wait three months after methothrexate injections for the MC) then less than two weeks shouldn't be that hard to wait for, right?


----------



## bbear690

Good luck every one xx I am waiting to o :)


----------



## 28329

I'm ovulating right now!! Tww here I come.


----------



## Jess19

I'm ovulating too 28329!! 
Our at least I think I am getting ready to. I have fertile cm but no I pains, not yet at least. I usually o around cd19 (today is cd16). Actually last cycle I ovulated on cd16!! My earliest ever!! 
I have been ttc for 1 year, in feb. This is my first cycle after the one year mark and I decided not to temp or opk....I need a break. The past year has been stressfull as all hell :-( 
O know my body well enough now to know when I'm ovulating
I figure af here about the 6th of april.
Maybe I'll get a nice surprise for easter!!


----------



## 28329

My af is due 6th april too, or there abouts! Yay, tww buddy :) sorry ttc I'd taking so long for you. Its been 8 months for me. Hope you get your bfp this cycle.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Big hugs to you ladies needing them :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know how you feel waiting-Im hhaving a bad day in that dept. Another cousin has announced they are pregnant and grandparents are expecting us to "get a move on". It's not for lack of trying :'( 

I am on CD17 and still no peak on cbfm!!! Argh!!!


----------



## Jess19

Well it looks like its def o time, I've had terrible o pains for the last couple hours. 
Oh how I hope I don't get a cyst this cycle. Sometimes I get them, like every 2 cycles....lately


----------



## Crystal5483

Yay for O Time! I cannot wait to see the smiley on my O kit!


----------



## Jess19

Love seeing a smiley face!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for O time! I'm now watching for O. PG test showed BFN for the first time today. So, hormones should be gone... Less than 20 anyways, which is great as HCG was 4100 two weeks ago.

Lets catch those eggies! :happydance: Come on April :bfp:!


----------



## 28329

I'm 1dpo. Taking it easy this cycle. Used opk's but I'm so in tune with me body I knew I was ovulating yesterday. Got 1 more bd to get in later then I wait. Good luck to every single one of you lovely ladies.


----------



## Crystal5483

Aww thanks 28329! I've got a little more than a week to go before ovulation! But as soon as that happens, I will be POAS... I just can't help myself. It's so much fun! :haha:


----------



## 28329

I only peed on 2 opk's this cycle. I think it may be time to stop doing them. I no longer do hpt's so I don't know what'll replace my addiction to peeing on things!


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls how is everyone today?

Yesterday was o day! :hapydance:
Let the 2ww games begin! Lol


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies just popping in to say hello. not using temps or opks so going crazy not knowing if I OD or not, but most likely will have OD no later than this week at some point, woohoo tww!


----------



## Jess19

yey!!! Another 2ww buddy!!

:dust:


----------



## 28329

The tww is happening for a few now. The first bfp isn't far off!


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## RebeccaLO

28329 said:


> The tww is happening for a few now. The first bfp isn't far off!

That's a really lovely thought :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi ladies :flower: MrsMM would you mind adding me for Apr 2nd?


----------



## Jess19

Could your please add me for april 3rd


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies.. Looks like I'm coming to join.. Im here more or less for support and to stalk all of your hopefully bfp as I don't think I'll have a chance this month unless I ov on a Monday as I only see oh sat and sun !!! Sending lots of :dust: to you all!!


----------



## Krippy

MrsMM...Can you please add me to test on April 3rd!?

FXd for all of you ladies!


----------



## samj732

I hope MrsMM comes back soon and lets us all know how her b-day vacation was :)

Just saw this on my countdowntopregnancy.com while entering data...
'If you conceive this cycle your estimated due date would be: Saturday Dec. 22, 2012'
Whoo for Christmas babies!


----------



## Leinzlove

Krippy said:


> MrsMM...Can you please add me to test on April 3rd!?
> 
> FXd for all of you ladies!

YAY! You O'd! :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh there is a fair few of us for April 3rd now!! Wonder if my curiousity will gett better of me before then?? :haha:


----------



## 28329

Yay to christmas babies. Does everyone else know their hopeful EDD?


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hi everyone, 

Please could you put me down for April 2nd! Why does this seem so far away? 

Babydust to you all. 

x


----------



## Crystal5483

28329... I have yet to O but based on cycles mine would be 12/21/12... Which is the rumored "end of the world" based on the Mayans lol I don't pay attention to that though!

But I like the date :haha:


----------



## 28329

Oooo, very close to christmas. Woo hoo. Mine would be december 9th. 5 days before my dads birthday.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

So, is anybody trying anything new or slightly different this cycle? Charting etc. 

x


----------



## 28329

Tinyfootsteps, quite the opposite for me. I've knocked the temping on the head, only used 2 opk's and forgetting the pregnancy tests. Symptom spotting won't be done. Decided to just take it easy now.


----------



## Jess19

Me too, just taking it easy this cycle. I spent the last year obsessing so this cycle I vowed not to
I haven't opked and I attempted to temp ( I did one morning lol) 
I'm really going to try and hold off on the poas until the day before af is due but I doubt it will happen. Ill break down and test at 10dpo like I usually do lol


----------



## shytwin25

hi ladies! can i join in? ill be testing april 11th!


----------



## Krippy

28329 said:


> Yay to christmas babies. Does everyone else know their hopeful EDD?

My hopeful EDD will be December 15th....My birthday! :) But since my loss I will not go past 38 weeks so the actual birth date would be sometime in November but I am still taking it as a great sign! 

We aren't doing anything special for TTC...I am a lucky girl with intense O pains (which I am going through right now) so we just BD like crazy around this time and we are hoping for the best!

GL Ladies! Looks like April 3rd will be an exciting day!


----------



## skeet9924

With the slim chance that I might get preg this month .. My edd is dec 24th .. The only thing in doing different ( which I started last month ) is temping.. Im not using it as a ttc tool though.. Just using it to keep myself sane if I have another wacky long cycle .. This way I can tell when I ovd and won't start being a crazy poas addict too early


----------



## Want a 4th

Thanks MrsMM! I'll be due to test on April 3rd :) hopefully, this is the month! Baby dust to you and all others :)


----------



## lorojovanos

So these are my opk's top is Sun, then mon then the bottom one is today. OBvious positive...I thought I already "o'd?" I have had all light opk's like the previous two since last Wed when I had a +... I just had some left so I continued to take them... Only thing is, no EWCM. Only major major lotiony cm. sorry for TMI, but it literally looks like I put lotion between my legs...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3122.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Krippy

lorojovanos said:


> So these are my opk's top is Sun, then mon then the bottom one is today. OBvious positive...I thought I already "o'd?" I have had all light opk's like the previous two since last Wed when I had a +... I just had some left so I continued to take them... Only thing is, no EWCM. Only major major lotiony cm. sorry for TMI, but it literally looks like I put lotion between my legs...

Very bright positive...I would continue to BD just in case. What CD are you and what day did you think you O'd? Maybe you are releasing 2 eggs 24 hours apart? Either way...keep getting busy :sex:

:dust:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Wow that is one positive OPK!! I have never ever had one... and haven't yet managed a "peak" on my cbfm- though it is CD19- however, it is the first month, so guess we'll see!! If I do get a bfp on the 3rd, or even AF (as they have not been regular) I will not be using OPKs at all anymore!! Bah....I would love to know if I O'd or not, but have too much disturbed sleep to temp, and was relying on cbfm, which will hopefully be more useful next time!! x


----------



## lorojovanos

Krippy said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> So these are my opk's top is Sun, then mon then the bottom one is today. OBvious positive...I thought I already "o'd?" I have had all light opk's like the previous two since last Wed when I had a +... I just had some left so I continued to take them... Only thing is, no EWCM. Only major major lotiony cm. sorry for TMI, but it literally looks like I put lotion between my legs...
> 
> Very bright positive...I would continue to BD just in case. What CD are you and what day did you think you O'd? Maybe you are releasing 2 eggs 24 hours apart? Either way...keep getting busy :sex:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Cd 22. My +opk was cd 15, negative 4 days before, negative since...up until today. Perhaps I geared up to "o" and never did, now it's trying again? I did 50 mg of Clomid days 5-9, so the + on cd15 was right on par... I'm just worried because my cm is clearly not sperm friendly:(


----------



## 28329

I agree, continue to baby dance. Your body may have failed to ovulate when it geared up to and is trying again. Looking at your chart I'm not sure on a possible ovulation day but you know your body better than anyone does.


----------



## samj732

tinyfootsteps said:


> So, is anybody trying anything new or slightly different this cycle? Charting etc.
> 
> x

Guess I'm the opposite one here... I'm trying pretty much everything I can this cycle. I got preseed, softcups, new OPKs, and I'm going to start temping as soon as my thermometer shows up. I have only used OPKs twice in the past and I usually just go off my CM to see when I O'd, but I'm starting to think that maybe I don't O at all? I'm also trying the sperm meets egg plan this month so hopefully it all comes together and creates a BFP!


----------



## Crystal5483

That's blaring! For 7dpo I would be using pregnancy tests lol


----------



## samj732

lorojovanos, I read in another thread that a woman had been put on clomid and never ovulated after it, and then she ovulated on her own later in her cycle. This may be what is happening to you? That OPK is super positive, you better be jumpin in bed!


----------



## lorojovanos

28329 said:


> I agree, continue to baby dance. Your body may have failed to ovulate when it geared up to and is trying again. Looking at your chart I'm not sure on a possible ovulation day but you know your body better than anyone does.

That's so weird...here am I thinking I'm like 5 or 6dpo just cause of how I was feeling and cramps and stuff, but I was getting weird when FF hasn't detected ovulation. I guess I'll get on it then next couple days and see how my chart looks from there... I wonder if this is a normal thing on Clomid?


----------



## Crystal5483

I ovulated about 2 days earlier on clomid. It was a straight O with a smiley on a Digi and a line on a test. I didn't O again but I did get a :bfp: which ended in MC. So I had a fairly normal cycle.


----------



## lorojovanos

I just did another one, and the test line came up even before the control line:) It is even darker than the one from a few hours ago. Don't get me wrong, I am super pumped and already informed the OH, but I'm still so confused as to why the cm is creamy not very suitable for the sperm to make a long travel...


----------



## RebeccaLO

tinkerbellsie said:


> Wow that is one positive OPK!! I have never ever had one... and haven't yet managed a "peak" on my cbfm- though it is CD19- however, it is the first month, so guess we'll see!! If I do get a bfp on the 3rd, or even AF (as they have not been regular) I will not be using OPKs at all anymore!! Bah....I would love to know if I O'd or not, but have too much disturbed sleep to temp, and was relying on cbfm, which will hopefully be more useful next time!! x

My first time using cbfm too. I'm on constant highs! Apparently 2nd cycle tells you what to do better. As it is I'm trying preseed, omega 3 too this month. I'm quite excited really as I feel like I'm a bit more prepared this month. 
Christmas babies: all kinds of cute :)


----------



## lorojovanos

samj732 said:


> lorojovanos, I read in another thread that a woman had been put on clomid and never ovulated after it, and then she ovulated on her own later in her cycle. This may be what is happening to you? That OPK is super positive, you better be jumpin in bed!

I will be jumping in bed, for sure! I used pregnancy tests, and they are -. So being cycle day 22, I'm just thinking i didn't actually ovulate last week, and now I'm trying again!


----------



## 28329

I know nothing about clomid if I'm honest. Have you any preseed? That'll help the spermies. Hope you get answers soon.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I love this thread!!!So many questions & need some buddies!!! First round of clomid this cycle and have 1 pill left.. then all the fun of BD comes & the long TWW!!! FXed this is our month =D !! anyone else have frequent urination with clomid ..(sorry if tmi)lol!!! I have also been extremely in the mood to BD even at random times of the day (which is hard because of my 5 year old & 11 yr old step daughter)


----------



## AMP26

Coming over from the March Thread! I'm starting Tamoxifen and Metaformin this cycle and having our first IUI so I am a bit more hopeful then I have been lately! I'm on CD4 and we're hoping to have the IUI by next Thursday/Friday... so test day should be April 13th!!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautifullei2 said:


> I love this thread!!!So many questions & need some buddies!!! First round of clomid this cycle and have 1 pill left.. then all the fun of BD comes & the long TWW!!! FXed this is our month =D !! anyone else have frequent urination with clomid ..(sorry if tmi)lol!!! I have also been extremely in the mood to BD even at random times of the day (which is hard because of my 5 year old & 11 yr old step daughter)

I've read people get bloated on it who g would cause you to pee lol

Good luck! I'm on CD9 what are you?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal5483 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> I love this thread!!!So many questions & need some buddies!!! First round of clomid this cycle and have 1 pill left.. then all the fun of BD comes & the long TWW!!! FXed this is our month =D !! anyone else have frequent urination with clomid ..(sorry if tmi)lol!!! I have also been extremely in the mood to BD even at random times of the day (which is hard because of my 5 year old & 11 yr old step daughter)
> 
> I've read people get bloated on it who g would cause you to pee lol
> 
> Good luck! I'm on CD9 what are you?Click to expand...

I do feel a bit puffy not that you say that, that would explain it!! Im on CD 7 & Good luck to you hun!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

28329 said:


> I know nothing about clomid if I'm honest. Have you any preseed? That'll help the spermies. Hope you get answers soon.

I do have preseed. It came just the other day so I haven't had a chance to try it. I will deftinetly be using it tonight, great idea! Thanks


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> I know nothing about clomid if I'm honest. Have you any preseed? That'll help the spermies. Hope you get answers soon.
> 
> I do have preseed. It came just the other day so I haven't had a chance to try it. I will deftinetly be using it tonight, great idea! ThanksClick to expand...

I will add that although the cm is still white and not at all stretchy, it is VERY slippery)


----------



## DBZ34

Hi MrsMM! I hope things are going well! 

Can you please put me down for April 4th. With this late ov I've got going on (if I even ov this cycle), I think AF should be due around the 2nd, so I should know one way or the other by the 4th....

And good luck to you April ladies!! :)


----------



## 28329

Great timing with the preseed then! Glad I could help.


----------



## almosthere

no opks or temps but my mid cycle spotting after dtd tn confirms I'm in my tww boo to spotting still but yay to the tww haha


----------



## Crystal5483

Haha congrats almosthere!


----------



## fingersxxd

I was just reading about the EDDs and was curious so I checked mine. It's Dec 10th which was my due date (so kinda creepy!) but I was born on the 24th.


----------



## samj732

DF thinks we should skip this cycle because he doesn't want a Christmas baby... :rofl::rofl::rofl: He's hilarious.


----------



## Crystal5483

Hahaha! I was skeptical too about an Xmas baby but I will take anything at this point!


----------



## Jess19

Lol I mentioned a christmas baby to dh after reading that the edd was around christmas and dh doesn't want our little one to have a christmas b day lol honestly neither do i'm....but ill take what I can get :rofl: when ever that is.......iv been at this ttc thing for over a year now


----------



## 28329

I've told df that of all the months to get preggo I'm kinda hoping its not this one. Not only would I have the christmas stress but I would be suffering with being heavily pregnant and my df would allow me to do nothing only. After that I'd stress of baby's birthday ad well as christmas. But,hell, bring it on!


----------



## haj624

hey ladies, just wanted to check in and say hi. I dont think April will be an option for my testing since we're going in on 3/27 to get our blood results with the RE and AF is due the 28th. so we'll probably have to push back another month. Let me know when a may thread pops up!!!


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
Please can I join you all hoping for an April BFP? I'm 36 and have been TTC for 8 months now. We have had 2 early MCs in that time so are hoping for a sticky bean very soon.
I am now CD8 and should ov Sunday or thereabouts. Please add me for testing on April 9th when AF will be late.
Thanks and lots of baby dust to us all.


----------



## Beautifullei2

LalaR said:


> Hi ladies,
> Please can I join you all hoping for an April BFP? I'm 36 and have been TTC for 8 months now. We have had 2 early MCs in that time so are hoping for a sticky bean very soon.
> I am now CD8 and should ov Sunday or thereabouts. Please add me for testing on April 9th when AF will be late.
> Thanks and lots of baby dust to us all.

Gl hun!! I feel like there will be alot of April BFP's :D


----------



## LalaR

Beautifullei2 said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Please can I join you all hoping for an April BFP? I'm 36 and have been TTC for 8 months now. We have had 2 early MCs in that time so are hoping for a sticky bean very soon.
> I am now CD8 and should ov Sunday or thereabouts. Please add me for testing on April 9th when AF will be late.
> Thanks and lots of baby dust to us all.
> 
> Gl hun!! I feel like there will be alot of April BFP's :DClick to expand...

I really hope so. Do you think I can reserve mine now??? Lol!


----------



## Beautifullei2

LalaR said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Please can I join you all hoping for an April BFP? I'm 36 and have been TTC for 8 months now. We have had 2 early MCs in that time so are hoping for a sticky bean very soon.
> I am now CD8 and should ov Sunday or thereabouts. Please add me for testing on April 9th when AF will be late.
> Thanks and lots of baby dust to us all.
> 
> Gl hun!! I feel like there will be alot of April BFP's :DClick to expand...
> 
> I really hope so. Do you think I can reserve mine now??? Lol!Click to expand...

Ill reserve mine right now too!! :happydance: Ill be "o" at the same time you are and Im hoping I get one that sticks.. DH birthday will be 31 on tuesday (around) ovulation so plenty of BDing will be going on!! Then we can say the baby was conieved on his birthday lol! 

:dust:


----------



## 28329

LalaR said:


> Hi ladies,
> Please can I join you all hoping for an April BFP? I'm 36 and have been TTC for 8 months now. We have had 2 early MCs in that time so are hoping for a sticky bean very soon.
> I am now CD8 and should ov Sunday or thereabouts. Please add me for testing on April 9th when AF will be late.
> Thanks and lots of baby dust to us all.

I have also been trying for 8 months and have suffered 2 early losses too. I ovulted sunday just gone and will test when I'm late. Best of luck to you. Fingers crossed for your bfp. X


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies! been MIA so much been going on...anyhoo I got a smiley on CBE digital the day before yesterday but been testing neg with CBE blue lines, First Response pink lines and one cheapie...but have been getting smiley faces...started getting them the day before yesterday and got 3 yesterday and one this morning so i guess i got my surge...i really think i may have just missed my surge on the CBE blue line tests as they got almost positive when i got my first smiley. Anyway i did inseminations mon am, tues am and this am so fingers crossed! :) now it's the 2ww i guess i'd say today is 1dpo so i'll be testing around April 3rd...i'll double check that because i'm sure i cant hold out that long!! :)

:dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## LalaR

Beautifullei2 said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Please can I join you all hoping for an April BFP? I'm 36 and have been TTC for 8 months now. We have had 2 early MCs in that time so are hoping for a sticky bean very soon.
> I am now CD8 and should ov Sunday or thereabouts. Please add me for testing on April 9th when AF will be late.
> Thanks and lots of baby dust to us all.
> 
> Gl hun!! I feel like there will be alot of April BFP's :DClick to expand...
> 
> I really hope so. Do you think I can reserve mine now??? Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Ill reserve mine right now too!! :happydance: Ill be "o" at the same time you are and Im hoping I get one that sticks.. DH birthday will be 31 on tuesday (around) ovulation so plenty of BDing will be going on!! Then we can say the baby was conieved on his birthday lol!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Happy birthday to your DH. It sounds as though he might be getting quite a birthday present!!! :happydance: Good luck.



28329 said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Please can I join you all hoping for an April BFP? I'm 36 and have been TTC for 8 months now. We have had 2 early MCs in that time so are hoping for a sticky bean very soon.
> I am now CD8 and should ov Sunday or thereabouts. Please add me for testing on April 9th when AF will be late.
> Thanks and lots of baby dust to us all.
> 
> I have also been trying for 8 months and have suffered 2 early losses too. I ovulted sunday just gone and will test when I'm late. Best of luck to you. Fingers crossed for your bfp. XClick to expand...

Thanks. I need all the luck I can get! Sorry you have also had losses. It's horrible to experience. :hugs: Good luck when your test date comes. I hope your bean sticks this time.


----------



## 28329

You too hun. Only 4 more days until you ovulate! Happy humping.


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey ladies popping in to say hello!

Glad to see you back haj. Were you told not to try in general or just don't think it's going to happen?

I'm headed to NYC tomorrow for a mini vaca and cannot wait. A little anxious though and bringing my five year old makes me a little more nervous about it all. Hopefully it's not as crazy as I imagine.

Still waiting to O but have been BDing to make sure there are some :spermy: ready and waiting!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think im staying on for next cycle even though my EDD would be
christmas day :dohh: .. was taking a break for a few months until
the hectic months clear but now im thinking what the hell :lol:

Not sure when to count as CD1 though as AF was due today as far as 
i know but my O was later this cycle so my AF was later.. but basically
started spotting yesterday and its the same today.. im guessing i will 
have spotting for 5 days so do i count CD1 as when i started spotting 
as im certain it will be for the same amount i have AF .. :shrug:

Should be testing 13th april


----------



## DBZ34

Checked the EDD for this cycle....12/12/12. HA! Probably won't happen on that day, even if I do fall pg this cycle I'm currently on, but I am totally amused at the moment. :) 

I might have ov'd yesterday. I had a temp rise and a few pains today....so here's hoping the temps stay up tomorrow.


----------



## Butterfly22

Hi MrsMM24!

I'll be testing April 13th, I think.

This is my 2nd month on Clomid. I'm taking 100mg cd5-9. Today is cd5.
Hoping for a Christmas baby! EDD would be 12/22.

Good luck Ladies!


----------



## sharnw

Hi MrsMM my FS prescribed me clomid today! :) pitty I missed out by a few days, otherwise i would be on clomid right now! LOL

Oh well, next cycle is a fresh start for me..

I have a bad tooth ache and its getting very infected, Will be getting a root canal tomorrow, Dont think I will be ttc this month now.... Wont be up for BD :(

GL LADIES!!! :dust: XOX


----------



## Charisse28

Got my+++++opk this afternoon, right on time!!! So I am still in line for testing on April 5th! BABY DUST TO ALL!!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Yay congrats! Still waiting for mine :doh: lol


----------



## lorojovanos

What the heck is this? BFP? Evap? I'm freaking out right now...For those who havent followed me so far, last tues, had a +opk, but nothing really showed on my crosshairs on FF. Then yesterday afternoon, got another +opk but creamy cm, not EWCM. Still BD anyways, so I took this test as well as another OPK just because and I got this...and a - opk:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3136.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 25









IMG_3143.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 20









IMG_3137.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jess19

Yey welcome to the tww charisse28!!


----------



## Jess19

I can't really see much of anything but I'm on my stupid smart phone lol


----------



## Leinzlove

I see a line!! Looks like a BFP to me! Congrats!! I'd test again, see if you get another with a line. I think you will!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh that looks positive to me! Do another one with fmu and see! :dust:


----------



## 28329

I'm on my phone so am struggling to spot a line. Good luck though, hope it gets nice and dark!


----------



## lorojovanos

Took a test this am, an IC and FRER and stark white:( So, last night must have just been a bad evap. I was really confused anyways as to how it could be a BFP and looking at my chart now, it appears AF is right around the corner, even though the 2 +opk's, it doesn't appear I've even ovulated:( Can you ladies have a look me?!? Thanks:)


----------



## girlinyork

I sort of see a line. Hope this is the start of your BFP :)

Can you put me in for the 2nd April? I was supposed to test in March but I've ov'd really late this cycle x


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> Took a test this am, an IC and FRER and stark white:( So, last night must have just been a bad evap. I was really confused anyways as to how it could be a BFP and looking at my chart now, it appears AF is right around the corner, even though the 2 +opk's, it doesn't appear I've even ovulated:( Can you ladies have a look me?!? Thanks:)

The FRER was stark white, but this one after 3 minutes, looked like this again. Is it the indent line? Do indent lines invert like that? Weird to have two days like this now...I am BEYOND confused now:(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3179.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 16









IMG_3181.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## girlinyork

No squinting to see that line Loro! If it appeared within 3 minutes I'd think it was a BFP! Your chart's a bit whacky but FF can be like that. Hold your wee for a few hours and try again?


----------



## lorojovanos

girlinyork said:


> No squinting to see that line Loro! If it appeared within 3 minutes I'd think it was a BFP! Your chart's a bit whacky but FF can be like that. Hold your wee for a few hours and try again?

It did def appear in 3 minutes, but I really cannot tell if it is a real line or not, it appears to be darker than yesterday but not getting my hopes up. Thats why I'm putting my feelers out there to see what you guys think. I'm just so confused with FF...


----------



## girlinyork

Hopefully it'll be blazingly obvious tomorrow :)


----------



## Krippy

I would wait a few days hun and try again! If you are preggo it might need a few days to store up that HcG...I see something but I can't tell if there is any colour to it or not. I have been told that it is an evap if there isn't any colour and if it is pink then it is a BFP. But I have also heard of some nasty pink BFPs...GL!


----------



## DBZ34

Yeah, it's kind of hard to see on the first pictures, but the next one you posted, I can see the line! I would give it another couple of days before you test again, to give the HCG time to build up. Hopefully you'll see some nice dark lines on a FRER soon! :)


But I can see why you're confused by your chart. It does look like you haven't ov'd yet, but if you count the second dip as your ov-day, then it's still early in your LP and so if you give it more time, things may become clearer.


----------



## haj624

Crystal5483 said:


> Hey ladies popping in to say hello!
> 
> Glad to see you back haj. Were you told not to try in general or just don't think it's going to happen?
> 
> I'm headed to NYC tomorrow for a mini vaca and cannot wait. A little anxious though and bringing my five year old makes me a little more nervous about it all. Hopefully it's not as crazy as I imagine.
> 
> Still waiting to O but have been BDing to make sure there are some :spermy: ready and waiting!

He said it was up to us but he would give ourselves a rest to destress and what not.


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## vaniilla

can I be put down for the 15th please :flower:

good luck to everyone testing next month :hugs: :dust:


----------



## samj732

I'm ready for this cycle to start goin in full swing. Got my preseed and thermometer in the mail today. I get to temp in the morning for the first time! Got my softcups in the bedside drawer. I have started using my OPKs. I have 28 IC HPT to use too!! :haha: Godo thing I'm a POAS addict! Feeling good about this one :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Id like to join this month, no idea when to test though, any ideas?


----------



## vaniilla

lizlovelust said:


> Id like to join this month, no idea when to test though, any ideas?

why are you not sure? is it because of irregular cycles (mine are pretty irregular!) if so then it depends on how often you want to test, either start testing on the earliest day your periods would arrive or wait until the longest cycle period would be due.

good luck! :flower:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Are you testing to see if you're ovulating? Maybe 14 days after that? X


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo April Showers!!!!


It appears we have some lovely new joiners in my absence, WOW!

I have catching up to do, so here goes..... (If I miss anyone [on front page] please let me know)


*FINGERSXXD* Thanks soooo muchf or the b-day wishes!
_________________________________________________________________


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *BABYSAUCE87, TAURUSMOM05, CDCNCOUPLE, JESS19, TINKERBELLSIE, SAMJ732M MISSBABES, BLU_BUTTERFLY, SKEET9924, KRIPPY, TINYFOOTSTEPS, SHYTWIN25, WANT A 4th, AMP26, DBZ34, LALAR, FAITHBABIES, BECYBOO_x, BUTTERFLY22, CHARISSE28, GIRLINYORK, THEETERNAL, VANIILLA, and LIZLOVELUST* hoping this is Our month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from February/March threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


Sorry if I missed any of you, I was gone for a while, as it was my B-day on St. Patty's day Saturday and DW took me on a lovely trip! cake: Happy Belated St. Patty's Day b-day ORCHID667, HAJ624, and LILYV :cake:) We went to Las Vegas!!! And guess what, I won some money! Not a lot, but enough!!! I didn't lose! I am back now though and have caught up and will be with you for the long haul (until my next vacay in Aug.) I was so amazed at how much I missed logging on to BnB! 


*LOROJOVANOS* That could be a BFP, retest in the morning Hun!:dust:


*HAJ624* Think you missed it Hun, May went up last week, check the front page!:dust:


*SHARNW* GL with the CLomid, I know sooo many it helped! May is up, come on over!:dust:


*SKEET9924* :hugs: I know how you are feeling, especially to have to take a break. I am currently on a break and had one in Dec. as well, after 34+ months of TTC. I have enjoyed you on the BnB threads and KNOW you will be chiming in before we know it with a most fabulous dark pink BFP! I have tremendous hope that during those lovely times that you and OH get to see each other, there will be lovely SPARKS flying and it will be perfect timing. What better story to tell a LO than they were concieved at a most wonderful time... Don't worry about the age, you will be just as capable and happy when you you do get that LO, I just know it! I am pruod of your strength and look forward to a suprise message here soon, I will certainly be here STILL. :hugs::dust::dust:
_______________________________________

>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.



*AFM...* Sorry if I missed any of you, I was gone for a while, as it was my B-day on St. Patty's day Saturday and DW took me on a lovely trip! We went to Las Vegas!!! And guess what, I won some money! Not a lot, but enough!!! I didn't lose! I am back now though and have caught up and will be with you for the long haul (until my next vacay in Aug.) I was so amazed at how much I missed logging on to BnB! I also got all my results back from the tests the week we left. All is good but we will be taking steps to TTC. I have written a proper post in my journal.... :dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## lizlovelust

Put me down for april 21st please?


----------



## immy11

I'll be testing the 19th of April thanks mrsmm..
I'm not giving up yet, I know I can get another bfp this time it's just a matter of getting a sticky bean!
I'm going to try very hard to not test until af is due so I won't be disappointed again. I know a bfp defiantly does not mean a baby for me but it's another step closer :)


----------



## taurusmom05

hey ladies just checking in :) gonna start using OPKs again in a few more days! feeling very relaxed and zen this cycle! feeling good!

hope everyone is doing well. I look forward to seeing TONS of bfps in April!


----------



## PepsiChic

I dont use any tests or temp I just go by my body and a calender to go with when I think Im O'ing. 

Now according to my calender that will be in 2 days, but just to make sure im covered im starting tonight and will be getting in as much nookie as i can! 

Please cross fingers for me this month, time to try and catch the egg!


----------



## Leinzlove

LOROJOVANOS- I definitley see a line on the IC, as well. Do you know what HCG ML they are testing for? FRER are really sensitive, the company says 25ml. However, I've read that in some studies they showed positive at 12.5ml.

I would FRER in two days or so and it should be positive by then, I'd think.


----------



## raprap

Count me in!!! testing april 3rd...excited and anxious!!


----------



## lizlovelust

My chart this cycle is weird again!


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> My chart this cycle is weird again!

didn't you have a doct appt. today??


----------



## samj732

I took my first temperature this morning :thumbup:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Can you put me down to test on April 16th.. Af is due to arrive 4/14 & im praying she doesn't show.. I did my first cycle of clomid.. yay!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I want to test already!!! Af not due until 30/3 and meant to be testing 3/4 but got urge to do it now!! I'm not sure when I o'd as cbfm stayed on high.. But reckon it was early around cd 12/13? Don't get pos opks tho :(. I have really sore bbs but not sure where in my cycle that happens as not had full natural 28 cycle yet :( aaaahh I can't cope with the disappointment though!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning ladies. So my lines just look like evaps or something. Nothing at all today. However if you peak at my chart and the rise today, maybe o day was yesterday? About 1.5 days after my opk. Hopefully thats the case...


----------



## lizlovelust

Platinumvague said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My chart this cycle is weird again!
> 
> didn't you have a doct appt. today??Click to expand...

She cancled my app, somehow my insurance isnt covered there now, so i had to reschedule elseware...arg!


----------



## minni2906

If any of you rolled over from the March thread, you may have seen my post yesterday saying I believe I have FINALLY O'ed! :happydance: Had some EWCM yesterday and BDed just in case. I won't be devastated at a BFN in April, but I will be if I still don't get AF! So, I suppose I'll be testing April 6th. DH and my anniversary is April 2nd - FXed for a (slightly late) anniversary BFP, or AF at the VERYYY least! :haha:


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My chart this cycle is weird again!
> 
> didn't you have a doct appt. today??Click to expand...
> 
> She cancled my app, somehow my insurance isnt covered there now, so i had to reschedule elseware...arg!Click to expand...

Ahh! BOO! Both my sister in laws have been TTC for over 2+ yrs.They finally got on Synthroid this year.Maybe yours is a thyroid problem too.Sounds kind of like the same deal


----------



## LillyLee

x


----------



## echo

Hello MrsMM and a few other familiar people. Sorry you are here, but happy to see you. MrsMM, when are you planning on iui? I hope this will be your month. Did you find out anything about what may have caused the mc?
I am officially hopping over to April, but seeing as I'm still not sure when/if I actually o'd, I'm staying on the March thread, too! I had o pains on Wed, ewcm yesterday, and more o pains today. BUT I had o pains more than two weeks ago, too, which evidently was not ovulation. (and so far bfn, so..) CD 40, we'll see what happens! I'm gonna dtd tonight for good measure. ;) My boobs are almost always a sign of ovulation, and so far, they don't hurt, so besides the length and missed o, this cycle has been whacky. I've had cramping and exhaustion and weird dreams as if I have o'd. Dreamed I got a bfp. Last night dreamed I stole a baby. :blush: (I'm not going to) I had no idea I was that desperate:haha:.


----------



## echo

Its pretty cool if anyone conceived yesterday>edd would be 12/12/12!


----------



## LillyLee

echo said:


> Hello MrsMM and a few other familiar people. Sorry you are here, but happy to see you. MrsMM, when are you planning on iui? I hope this will be your month. Did you find out anything about what may have caused the mc?
> I am officially hopping over to April, but seeing as I'm still not sure when/if I actually o'd, I'm staying on the March thread, too! I had o pains on Wed, ewcm yesterday, and more o pains today. BUT I had o pains more than two weeks ago, too, which evidently was not ovulation. (and so far bfn, so..) CD 40, we'll see what happens! I'm gonna dtd tonight for good measure. ;) My boobs are almost always a sign of ovulation, and so far, they don't hurt, so besides the length and missed o, this cycle has been whacky. I've had cramping and exhaustion and weird dreams as if I have o'd. Dreamed I got a bfp. Last night dreamed I stole a baby. :blush: (I'm not going to) I had no idea I was that desperate:haha:.


I couldn't help laughing as I read your last few sentences. Have you ever seen the 30 Rock episode where Liz ends up at her apartment with a baby and has no idea how she got there! When she realizes that she's walked the entire way home with someone else's child she looks at the baby and says, "Why didn't you say anything?!" LOL!! That's what I thought when I read about your dream.


----------



## echo

I don't have tv, actually. Just internet. Sounds funny, though. In my dream, I did not accidentally take a baby. I went through a window. 

Oh, so, I'm going to pick April 7 for an April test date. 
Just looked over my charts, too, and 2010 was crazy irregular. 2011 was mostly regular 31-34 days, twice it went longer. So far, 2012 is looking crazy irregular again. Can't wait for my dr's appt so I can start to figure this out. Is it thyroid? Cysts? Endo? What?
My thermometer came in the mail the other day, I now just have to start using it...


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My chart this cycle is weird again!
> 
> didn't you have a doct appt. today??Click to expand...
> 
> She cancled my app, somehow my insurance isnt covered there now, so i had to reschedule elseware...arg!Click to expand...

That blows. Stupid insurance.


----------



## echo

minni2906 said:


> If any of you rolled over from the March thread, you may have seen my post yesterday saying I believe I have FINALLY O'ed! :happydance: Had some EWCM yesterday and BDed just in case. I won't be devastated at a BFN in April, but I will be if I still don't get AF! So, I suppose I'll be testing April 6th. DH and my anniversary is April 2nd - FXed for a (slightly late) anniversary BFP, or AF at the VERYYY least! :haha:

Hope you have a very happy anniversary!


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo April Showers!!!!
> 
> 
> It appears we have some lovely new joiners in my absence, WOW!
> 
> I have catching up to do, so here goes..... (If I miss anyone [on front page] please let me know)
> 
> 
> *FINGERSXXD* Thanks soooo muchf or the b-day wishes!
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *BABYSAUCE87, TAURUSMOM05, CDCNCOUPLE, JESS19, TINKERBELLSIE, SAMJ732M MISSBABES, BLU_BUTTERFLY, SKEET9924, KRIPPY, TINYFOOTSTEPS, SHYTWIN25, WANT A 4th, AMP26, DBZ34, LALAR, FAITHBABIES, BECYBOO_x, BUTTERFLY22, CHARISSE28, GIRLINYORK, THEETERNAL, VANIILLA, and LIZLOVELUST* hoping this is Our month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from February/March threads!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed any of you, I was gone for a while, as it was my B-day on St. Patty's day Saturday and DW took me on a lovely trip! cake: Happy Belated St. Patty's Day b-day ORCHID667, HAJ624, and LILYV :cake:) We went to Las Vegas!!! And guess what, I won some money! Not a lot, but enough!!! I didn't lose! I am back now though and have caught up and will be with you for the long haul (until my next vacay in Aug.) I was so amazed at how much I missed logging on to BnB!
> 
> 
> *LOROJOVANOS* That could be a BFP, retest in the morning Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *HAJ624* Think you missed it Hun, May went up last week, check the front page!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SHARNW* GL with the CLomid, I know sooo many it helped! May is up, come on over!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SKEET9924* :hugs: I know how you are feeling, especially to have to take a break. I am currently on a break and had one in Dec. as well, after 34+ months of TTC. I have enjoyed you on the BnB threads and KNOW you will be chiming in before we know it with a most fabulous dark pink BFP! I have tremendous hope that during those lovely times that you and OH get to see each other, there will be lovely SPARKS flying and it will be perfect timing. What better story to tell a LO than they were concieved at a most wonderful time... Don't worry about the age, you will be just as capable and happy when you you do get that LO, I just know it! I am pruod of your strength and look forward to a suprise message here soon, I will certainly be here STILL. :hugs::dust::dust:
> _______________________________________
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Sorry if I missed any of you, I was gone for a while, as it was my B-day on St. Patty's day Saturday and DW took me on a lovely trip! We went to Las Vegas!!! And guess what, I won some money! Not a lot, but enough!!! I didn't lose! I am back now though and have caught up and will be with you for the long haul (until my next vacay in Aug.) I was so amazed at how much I missed logging on to BnB! I also got all my results back from the tests the week we left. All is good but we will be taking steps to TTC. I have written a proper post in my journal.... :dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Sorry, I've been sick and out of the loop lately


----------



## RebeccaLO

Trying preseed for the first time tonight ;) Starting to get lines on opk (even though monitor just keeps saying high!) thinking o is in next couple if days. Time to get busy :)
:dust:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

RebeccaLO said:


> Trying preseed for the first time tonight ;) Starting to get lines on opk (even though monitor just keeps saying high!) thinking o is in next couple if days. Time to get busy :)
> :dust:

Good luck! How many highs have you had now? I've had 15 out of 16 sticks read high lol. Just really hope I ovulated as never got a positive opk!


----------



## tonkatruck

Mrs MM - thank you so much for your getting this April thread up and running. I kinda clocked out of babyandbump after last AF (those thirty one days ago!) but I'm back again and now on the TWW all ready for testing in April. I'm due on 6 April but I'm thinking about trying to wait until 14 to test. 

(Mrs MM - I have just read your introductory post in this thread and I know that it must have been sometime ago, but I just want you to know how sorry I am to hear about your loss. Your cheerfulness and support in these threads has made me feel so much better in the last few months. I had my all fingers and toes crossed for you, and can only hope that those of us on this thread can give you lots of kind words, comfort and support, especially during those times that you may need it most over the next few weeks. Big virtual hugs and kisses.)


----------



## lizlovelust

Platinumvague said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My chart this cycle is weird again!
> 
> didn't you have a doct appt. today??Click to expand...
> 
> She cancled my app, somehow my insurance isnt covered there now, so i had to reschedule elseware...arg!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh! BOO! Both my sister in laws have been TTC for over 2+ yrs.They finally got on Synthroid this year.Maybe yours is a thyroid problem too.Sounds kind of like the same dealClick to expand...

I have had my thyroid checked before and the doctor said it was perfectly normal besides the fact im always hot and sweaty. This was years ago though


----------



## lizlovelust

Is it normal to have sore breasts and weird preasure cramps after your periods already over?


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> Is it normal to have sore breasts and weird preasure cramps after your periods already over?

That's happened to me a couple of times...TWW symptoms out of the TWW just isn't fair, but I figure it's probably your hormones balancing out.


----------



## DBZ34

Finally got my crosshairs this month and I'm still on for testing on the 4th. :) Ov'd on CD19, the latest I've ever ov'd, and now I've been having these weird pelvic pains. Little ones that shoot up my uterus. They aren't terrible, but it is annoying. I thought it was gas, but gas goes away eventually. If I was further along in my cycle, I might be encouraged, but at 3DPO, I'm left wondering what's wrong with me and if I need to go to the doctor about it. Anyone else experience anything like this at some point?


----------



## lizlovelust

DBZ34 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to have sore breasts and weird preasure cramps after your periods already over?
> 
> That's happened to me a couple of times...TWW symptoms out of the TWW just isn't fair, but I figure it's probably your hormones balancing out.Click to expand...

Its so weird!


----------



## skeet9924

Mrsmm- thank you so much for your kind words :hugs: I enjoy being here with you and all the lovely ladies.. So I continue to stalk. Happy belated birthday!! So happy to hear that you won some money and had a good time :)


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## ickle pand

Just marking my place since the witch got me this morning. Due to ov on the 12th according to FF so unless that changes I'll be testing on the 26th. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## girlinyork

echo said:


> Its pretty cool if anyone conceived yesterday>edd would be 12/12/12!

Fertility friend listed that as my potential due date :)


----------



## echo

girlinyork said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Its pretty cool if anyone conceived yesterday>edd would be 12/12/12!
> 
> Fertility friend listed that as my potential due date :)Click to expand...

Very cool! I hope it is so. FX.

I am pretty sure I am o-ing now, or did yesterday, which puts me at 12/14ish. Not stressing about it, too much else going on. I forgot to start temping! Again!


----------



## samj732

My temp dropped almost a whole degree today? Strange? I have no idea?


----------



## PepsiChic

not suppsoe to O till tomorrow but i think i did yesterday, didnt dtd though as i was feeling really depressed.

didnt sleep last night but for 3 hours, and have been throwing up all morning. not a clue whats going on with my body. just wish it'd sort itself out.


----------



## skeet9924

ickle pand said:


> Just marking my place since the witch got me this morning. Due to ov on the 12th according to FF so unless that changes I'll be testing on the 26th.
> 
> Good luck everyone.

Sorry to hear of af :hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies, could I join? I'm testing 8th April.... First cycle since lap for endometriosis
Thanks
Em xxx


----------



## Mrs.Resa

AF is on her way as i am spotting, cramping and temps are real low. I'll be testing on 4/22


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm here from the March thread! I had my first IUI on 50mg clomid and now I'm moving onto 100mg clomid and IUI. Tonight will be my third night taking the pill and I'm just praying I have more than 1 follicle so that my chances of catching an egg are higher! Well, good luck to everyone! 

Oh an btw, this month is my birthday so I'm hoping that maybe I will get a wonderful birthday present! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and I forgot to mention, if everything goes as planned with the IUI as far as timing, I'll be testing 4/16, 7 days after my birthday! EEEECK, I'm nervous.


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Ash!

I'm due to ov a year and a day from the cycle where I got pregnant so I hope April is a lucky month for me :)


----------



## 28329

Good luck ash and ickle. I hope this cycle is lucky for me, I ovulated on mothers day. Ment to be or what? :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good luck to you too ladies! I really hope this is our month. I feel like so many people have left these threads and I'm still here, but I see you are too ickle! :hugs: I'm happy I'm not the only one who doesn't have any luck with this TTC thing! It's good to know I'm not alone!


----------



## AC1987

Stopping by to say good luck testers! Don't give up hope :) :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaLO

tinkerbellsie said:


> RebeccaLO said:
> 
> 
> Trying preseed for the first time tonight ;) Starting to get lines on opk (even though monitor just keeps saying high!) thinking o is in next couple if days. Time to get busy :)
> :dust:
> 
> Good luck! How many highs have you had now? I've had 15 out of 16 sticks read high lol. Just really hope I ovulated as never got a positive opk!Click to expand...

I've had 11/11 highs! I've heard this can happen though so I'm not too fussed. Just checking cm and opk's and temping. I've just realised I'm doing quite a lot really! Really wanting it now :)
How are you getting on?


----------



## 28329

You're definitely not alone Ash. It seems to me that I move to the next testing thread and no familiar 'faces' seem to follow. They're all enjoying first tri now! Although, don't get me wrong, I'm sooo happy for them. I may not have been trying as long as you and some others but it feels a long time to me. I've had no luck with ttc myself.


----------



## Krippy

I love the fact that I recognize names and avatars. Really makes me feel like I am part of a small community, even though I know it is really large! GL to all of you lovelies...hoping we can move to first tri together this April! :)


----------



## minerswife77

I test on the 1st!! I'm so excited, my DH and I have been trying for our first since October 2010.


----------



## 28329

Nicely said krippy. We all need to get ourselves 9 month lp's.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Looks like af has arrived today.... On cd23 so won't be testing on 3/4.. Though if I have another 23 day cycle will be testing at the end of the month! X


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear the witch got you Tinker! Hope your next cycle is a lucky one for you!


----------



## taurusmom05

I agree about familiar names, etc on here! :( I'm still here Ash, 28239!! lol

Hope all is well with everyone. Absolutely NOTHING going on here. Starting my OPKs tomorrow and seeing how consistent this cycle is with last cycle. Started having creamier cm so I know I am going to be entering my fertile phase within a week. Thats how it *typically* is for me.


----------



## 28329

April is a matter of days away. 8 to be exact. He he. Come on bfp's! Who's is first?


----------



## Krippy

I test on the 3rd but I think I saw some ladies testing on the 1st. It really isn't too far away...we just have to not go insane in the following days! lol


----------



## sharnw

I had a major tooth ache the other day and said I wasnt going ttc this cycle but im back in the wait, tooth is all better great help from my dentist, 

Watery cm last couple of days, started opks already, thinking i might be O earlier this time??? HOPE SO :)


----------



## samj732

sharnw said:


> I had a major tooth ache the other day and said I wasnt going ttc this cycle but im back in the wait, tooth is all better great help from my dentist,
> 
> Watery cm last couple of days, started opks already, thinking i might be O earlier this time??? HOPE SO :)

I have a toothache too, but mostly because I have a wisdom tooth coming in :haha: :thumbup: for early O!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

RebeccaLO said:


> tinkerbellsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RebeccaLO said:
> 
> 
> Trying preseed for the first time tonight ;) Starting to get lines on opk (even though monitor just keeps saying high!) thinking o is in next couple if days. Time to get busy :)
> :dust:
> 
> Good luck! How many highs have you had now? I've had 15 out of 16 sticks read high lol. Just really hope I ovulated as never got a positive opk!Click to expand...
> 
> I've had 11/11 highs! I've heard this can happen though so I'm not too fussed. Just checking cm and opk's and temping. I've just realised I'm doing quite a lot really! Really wanting it now :)
> How are you getting on?Click to expand...

Ooh good luck for this cycle- you are doing heaps :) af arrived cd23 so onto the next month! Xx


----------



## Nixilix

Hi put me down for the 6th please! When trying to conceive dd1 we had chemical over easter. Can't believe 2 years have gone by!


----------



## ickle pand

It is good to see some familiar faces here, I just wish we could all move forward to the first tri forum together :)


----------



## immy11

ickle pand said:


> It is good to see some familiar faces here, I just wish we could all move forward to the first tri forum together :)

I'll see you all in first tri next month after ALL of us get bfp's this month yay! I feel good about this thread, try to relax girls we'll get there soon :) baby dust to all!


----------



## girlinyork

I've got no faith this month... I feel out lol


----------



## immy11

girlinyork said:


> I've got no faith this month... I feel out lol

How was your bd timing this month?


----------



## girlinyork

Three days in a row. Two days before ov, one day before and on the day I ov'd so pretty damn great lol. Still feel out though


----------



## Butterfly22

Good morning Ladies!

I take my last clomid pill today! WooHoo!
Going to try BDing every other day this cycle - starting today!!


----------



## 28329

I too feel out. We dtd cd's 9,11,12,13 and 14 with ovulation on cd 13. Timed well but have no good feelings about this cycle.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck to all of you lovely ladies! Anyone who thinks they are out already may be in for a pleasant surprise when af is due! :dust: :dust: :dust: I am still in for April, and now aiming to test 23rd April if all goes to plan x


----------



## echo

Started temping today! 
And I know how you feel. I don't think this cycle will be it. For one thing I can't figure out if I've already ovulating, am ovulating or will ovulate. Nips are sensitive today, lots of cm and some cramping...hoping this means I'm o-ing. Lord knows my body has been trying to since cd 22.


----------



## girlinyork

echo said:


> Started temping today!
> And I know how you feel. I don't think this cycle will be it. For one thing I can't figure out if I've already ovulating, am ovulating or will ovulate. Nips are sensitive today, lots of cm and some cramping...hoping this means I'm o-ing. Lord knows my body has been trying to since cd 22.

tender nips are the sure sign I am ovulating :)


----------



## 28329

If in doubt, have sex anyway. Lol.


----------



## kitty2385

can u add me to april 4th please :) day after i come home from my honeymoon! that would be nice!! x


----------



## tonkatruck

ickle pand said:


> It is good to see some familiar faces here, I just wish we could all move forward to the first tri forum together :)

Here, here Icklepand. I second that! fx this is our month. x


----------



## samj732

Aww ladies, none of us are out yet! It's not even April! I feel good about this month mostly because it's such beautiful weather and I love spring, so hopefully the "mating season" will work for us too!


----------



## echo

samj732 said:


> Aww ladies, none of us are out yet! It's not even April! I feel good about this month mostly because it's such beautiful weather and I love spring, so hopefully the "mating season" will work for us too!

Mating season, isn't that just the truth? The squirrel's are chasing each other around, the birds are calling each other, the herring are running. 
I am certainly hoping that I had enough sex at the right time this month! If I ovulated today, it puts my period due on Easter. Hopefully instead, I'll get a bfp.


----------



## almosthere

bump!

approx 7 or 8dpo on a guess and boobs are feeling so full and fabulous, cramping the past few days, including a pulling tugging feel on my lower left abdomen-even thought getting bfns feel sooooooo convinced i am preg! oh yea i also experienced spotting (not during sex) which never happens-this happened a lot yesterday and a little today, def would be implantation especially with the tugs today hope this is it for me and hope to find out april 1st!!! gl to you laides in the tww or who are about to O!!


----------



## 28329

I'm 7dpo today myself. Well, 8dpo cos its after midnight but who's being technical? He he. Nothing much to report because I don't ss. At 6dpo I had abundant creamy cm but it was kinda yellow, I know I don't have an infection. Today my cm is completely dry. I am so moody too. Today I had a stupid argument with my DF and it got so bad that he almost walked out on me! I'm just getting over glandular fever and my fever is completely gone so feeling hot tonight is defo not from being ill and tonight I've had a metallic taste in the back of my mouth. Hunger is non existent and I'm very thirsty. Feel out though. 
Almosthere I hope to see your bfp on april 1st. Good luck.


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey ladies I've been MIA as we took a mini-vaca to NYC these last few days. CD14 and no O yet but I didn't expect it to happen this early in my cycle. 

Wishing you all LOTS of baby dust!


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> bump!
> 
> approx 7 or 8dpo on a guess and boobs are feeling so full and fabulous, cramping the past few days, including a pulling tugging feel on my lower left abdomen-even thought getting bfns feel sooooooo convinced i am preg! oh yea i also experienced spotting (not during sex) which never happens-this happened a lot yesterday and a little today, def would be implantation especially with the tugs today hope this is it for me and hope to find out april 1st!!! gl to you laides in the tww or who are about to O!!

Sounds SOOO promising! Good luck hope this is it for you!


----------



## Tryingtrying

Hi everyone

I'm hoping i can join your thread, i ttc for about 8 months last year with no luck but then left it for a while and improved my health a bit and am now on my first month of trying again. Ovulated on Friday as far as i am aware and i have a 30 day cycle so next af is due about 5th April i think. I know how horrid the 2ww is so heres hoping i can both get and give some support from others in the same position.

:flower:


----------



## 28329

Crystal!! Did you have a good time?


----------



## Crystal5483

We had an AWESOME time. We went non stop for like 12 hours a day walking all over NYC. We are tired and sore. But I wouldn't trade it for the world. We saw a lot of great sites.


----------



## 28329

Gosh, I'm so jealous. The furthest I've been is scotland and that wasn't great. Lol. Glad you had fun and made some memories.


----------



## Crystal5483

I would love to go to Scotland... Super jealous!


----------



## 28329

Its ok, just not easy understanding everyone. Ha ha.


----------



## almosthere

28329 said:


> I'm 7dpo today myself. Well, 8dpo cos its after midnight but who's being technical? He he. Nothing much to report because I don't ss. At 6dpo I had abundant creamy cm but it was kinda yellow, I know I don't have an infection. Today my cm is completely dry. I am so moody too. Today I had a stupid argument with my DF and it got so bad that he almost walked out on me! I'm just getting over glandular fever and my fever is completely gone so feeling hot tonight is defo not from being ill and tonight I've had a metallic taste in the back of my mouth. Hunger is non existent and I'm very thirsty. Feel out though.
> Almosthere I hope to see your bfp on april 1st. Good luck.


thanks! and yours sound promising too. And I have had the metallic taste in my mouth one night around 6 dpo!!


----------



## sharnw

*almosthere* GL i hope this is finally it for you xo


----------



## fingersxxd

Curious ... Has anyone heard of or tried the paleo diet? I've heard it can increase your fertility so I'm giving it a shot. Started it last Monday. Haven't had any bread or rice since then!! I thought for sure I'd die but it's great and I feel great. I had a hard time giving up sugar and sweeteners for the first few days but now I feel great. I'm also sleeping like a log!! I taste everything now like I'm tasting it for the first time, but I'm also 6 ish maybe 7 dpo so could be a symptom? I've also had mild cramps/pulling on the right and sore nips!

Baby dust to you all!

Welcome back MRSMM we missed you! I'm so glad you had a good time in Vegas AND won some money!


----------



## ickle pand

28329 - We're not all hard to understand lol! Depends where you are. I struggle with some Glaswegian accents and I was born and bred in Scotland :).


----------



## Nixilix

Only 3dpo.... Yawn!!!!


----------



## zanne

Hi Ladies! I'm new here and I'm hoping you can help me or just give me an advice on the "symptoms " I'm feeling right now.

(+)OPK on the 19th.
BD on the 17th, 18th & 19th :blush:

3dpo - felt dull pain on the left side of the abdomen, breasts slightly tender.
4dpo - same as 3dpo.
5dpo - heavy feeling down there, breasts are still tender, thick yellow cm
(sorry tmi), dull pain at left side of abdomen.
6dpo (now) - breasts hurts, no abdominal pain, thick yellow cm (sorry tmi).

My AF is on April 3rd. Don't know if these are AF symptoms or maybe (hoping) early pregnancy symptoms. Will test on the 2nd or 3rd.

I didn't have these symptoms during my first pregnancy, I just felt cramps a week before my AF was to arrive.

So, am I just imagining things or what??? Please help and explain to me the symptoms I'm having (real or just imagining it).

Thanks so much!!!!

:dust: :hug:

April 2 or 3 :test:


----------



## immy11

girlinyork said:


> Three days in a row. Two days before ov, one day before and on the day I ov'd so pretty damn great lol. Still feel out though

Great! FX for you, be positive! :)


----------



## 28329

ickle pand said:


> 28329 - We're not all hard to understand lol! Depends where you are. I struggle with some Glaswegian accents and I was born and bred in Scotland :).

Ha ha. True. I went to glasgow and struggled with the thick accent but in helensburgh it wasn't too bad. I'm not great with accents at the best of times. Lol.


----------



## mamawananotha

I'm jumping in with you ladies on this thread. Looks like I'm 3DPO today and I'll be testing starting on 4/2 at 10DPO because I can't resist. This is our third cycle trying for baby #2 and so far we have done everything we can do.

Hoping for an Easter surprise for the hubs. :bunny:

Hoping this thread brings some good luck to all of us. Looking forward to following everyone's updates in April!!


----------



## AmyP22

Hi everyone!
I'm completely new to this so still trying to get my head around all the lingo! lol
Thought i'd post in here first as everyone in here seems so lovely!
Im due on today but had no signs of it yet!
Ive been experiencing 'symptoms' for the past week and a half but i dont want to get my hopes up as they could be down to anything!

Anyways hope everyone is ok, sending lots of luck! x


----------



## samj732

My temp shot way up today, by an entire degree. This charting thing is so confusing.


----------



## PepsiChic

AmyP22 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm completely new to this so still trying to get my head around all the lingo! lol
> Thought i'd post in here first as everyone in here seems so lovely!
> Im due on today but had no signs of it yet!
> Ive been experiencing 'symptoms' for the past week and a half but i dont want to get my hopes up as they could be down to anything!
> 
> Anyways hope everyone is ok, sending lots of luck! x

Welcome! you'll find everyone here is lovely! If you get confused with the lingo just ask we'r pretty helpful :)


so we didnt dtd up until what was suppose to be O day, and then dtd twice on that day, but i still suspect I o'd earlier then normal. so I think im out. will see what happens i guess.

luckily sickness bug has passed, unfortunatly my toddler had it yesterday, luckily it seems to be a 24-48 hour thing.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

AmyP22 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm completely new to this so still trying to get my head around all the lingo! lol
> Thought i'd post in here first as everyone in here seems so lovely!
> Im due on today but had no signs of it yet!
> Ive been experiencing 'symptoms' for the past week and a half but i dont want to get my hopes up as they could be down to anything!
> 
> Anyways hope everyone is ok, sending lots of luck! x

Ooh if you're due today, when are you going to test?? Sending lots of :dust: I don't know how you can wait! X


----------



## echo

My temp went up .4 degrees, but I only just started temping so, I don't have a pattern. I know I am super emotional. I can't wait to see the pattern in my temps. I should have started this ages ago.


----------



## echo

AmyP22 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm completely new to this so still trying to get my head around all the lingo! lol
> Thought i'd post in here first as everyone in here seems so lovely!
> Im due on today but had no signs of it yet!
> Ive been experiencing 'symptoms' for the past week and a half but i dont want to get my hopes up as they could be down to anything!
> 
> Anyways hope everyone is ok, sending lots of luck! x

I would have been testing at least 3 days ago, if I were you! you have will power! Hope its positive. Good luck!


----------



## DBZ34

zanne said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm new here and I'm hoping you can help me or just give me an advice on the "symptoms " I'm feeling right now.
> 
> (+)OPK on the 19th.
> BD on the 17th, 18th & 19th :blush:
> 
> 3dpo - felt dull pain on the left side of the abdomen, breasts slightly tender.
> 4dpo - same as 3dpo.
> 5dpo - heavy feeling down there, breasts are still tender, thick yellow cm
> (sorry tmi), dull pain at left side of abdomen.
> 6dpo (now) - breasts hurts, no abdominal pain, thick yellow cm (sorry tmi).
> 
> My AF is on April 3rd. Don't know if these are AF symptoms or maybe (hoping) early pregnancy symptoms. Will test on the 2nd or 3rd.
> 
> I didn't have these symptoms during my first pregnancy, I just felt cramps a week before my AF was to arrive.
> 
> So, am I just imagining things or what??? Please help and explain to me the symptoms I'm having (real or just imagining it).
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!
> 
> :dust: :hug:
> 
> April 2 or 3 :test:

Well, I wouldn't say you're imagining them. And they aren't exactly AF symptoms, especially if you're at 6DPO. They're most likely due to the increase in the amount of progesterone in your body, which happens after ovulation. I would say keep an eye out and see what other symptoms develop. They do sound promising and I hope that you get your BFP on April 2nd or 3rd! :) Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!




AmyP22 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm completely new to this so still trying to get my head around all the lingo! lol
> Thought i'd post in here first as everyone in here seems so lovely!
> Im due on today but had no signs of it yet!
> Ive been experiencing 'symptoms' for the past week and a half but i dont want to get my hopes up as they could be down to anything!
> 
> Anyways hope everyone is ok, sending lots of luck! x


Welcome, Amy!! :hi: I hope you get your BFP whenever you test and AF stays away! Good Luck!! :)


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## DBZ34

samj732 said:


> My temp shot way up today, by an entire degree. This charting thing is so confusing.

When do you usually think you ovulate? Temps at the beginning of your cycle can fluctuate a lot because of lots of things. It's really the overall trend that you're looking at.

The negative opk makes me think that it's just a temp fluke and it should come back down tomorrow. But if your temp stays high for the next two days, FF might give you crosshairs and confirm ovulation. If you don't think you've ovulated when FF says you did, keep putting in temps and it will adjust itself once it gets more temp points. 

(I hope it won't be necessary and you'll get your BFP this cycle) But after a couple of cycles temping, you'll know what your normal range is and so it will become easier to figure out what's going on and when you ov. Good luck!! :)


----------



## DBZ34

I know we generally save the SS for 8DPO but...Omg...my teeth are killing me. It just started up about 20 minutes ago and it's totally unprompted. I mean, I didn't have anything to eat or drink and haven't for a while. I was just watching Glee. Maybe the v-day episode was just too sweet. 

But this is one symptom that I got last time I was pg...which makes me feel really encouraged about this cycle. Though it kind of sucks as a symptom. I've also had loads of creamy CM for the past three or four days, cramps at 3 and 4DPO, and my bbs have started to feel a little tender. 

I'm trying not to read too much into things and keep myself grounded, in case it doesn't work out this cycle...but I am encouraged. :)


----------



## AmyP22

Thank you DBZ34.... Im trying to hold out until the 1st April to test but i know i'll probably cave in and test earlier! Im just hoping AF stays well away! Good luck to you too!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Well ladies.... I'm 10dpo today and got my :bfp: Once on a $hpt early this morning and then again on FRER about two hours ago.

So happy and still in shock!


----------



## echo

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Well ladies.... I'm 10dpo today and got my :bfp: Once on a $hpt early this morning and then again on FRER about two hours ago.
> 
> So happy and still in shock!

Congratulations! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yay congrats hun :D


----------



## AmyP22

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

Congratulations Blu_Butterfly! H&H 9 months!! :)


----------



## nicole844

Hoping for a :bfp: April 6!!! TWW is officially on :dust::dust: Who needs a buddy?! :af:


----------



## samj732

DBZ34 said:


> samj732 said:
> 
> 
> My temp shot way up today, by an entire degree. This charting thing is so confusing.
> 
> When do you usually think you ovulate? Temps at the beginning of your cycle can fluctuate a lot because of lots of things. It's really the overall trend that you're looking at.
> 
> The negative opk makes me think that it's just a temp fluke and it should come back down tomorrow. But if your temp stays high for the next two days, FF might give you crosshairs and confirm ovulation. If you don't think you've ovulated when FF says you did, keep putting in temps and it will adjust itself once it gets more temp points.
> 
> (I hope it won't be necessary and you'll get your BFP this cycle) But after a couple of cycles temping, you'll know what your normal range is and so it will become easier to figure out what's going on and when you ov. Good luck!! :)Click to expand...

I think I usually ovulate between CD13-15, there was one month it was CD10 which is why I start doing my OPKs so early now. Usually I know because my sex drive is insane and I always want to get all "prettied up" for my OH, and because of my CM. I know it takes a while to see the pattern, I'm just so impatient :haha: Thanks for the help!


----------



## lizlovelust

My chart is way diff sofar than last cycle, not sure if thats good or bad.. lol.

We have turned to NTNP now and im just temping from now on.

Havent been to the doc yet but i have an app. Set.

What do you all think of my chart? Itsa little weird so far


----------



## RebeccaLO

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Well ladies.... I'm 10dpo today and got my :bfp: Once on a $hpt early this morning and then again on FRER about two hours ago.
> 
> So happy and still in shock!

Our first BFP on this thread! Congratulations so happy for you!


----------



## nicole844

I think I'm 1 dpo- want to symptom obsess? 
Cramping today :)
And congrats Blu_Butterfly!!! I hope there are many more


----------



## Krippy

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Well ladies.... I'm 10dpo today and got my :bfp: Once on a $hpt early this morning and then again on FRER about two hours ago.
> 
> So happy and still in shock!

Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months for you and your LO!


----------



## Krippy

nicole844 said:


> Hoping for a :bfp: April 6!!! TWW is officially on :dust::dust: Who needs a buddy?! :af:

I will be testing on April 3rd...so not far away from you! I don't mind symptom obsession...lol :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats Blu butterfly!! H&H 9 months!

I have been advised that the &#8220;af" I am experiencing may be IB, but I don't know, its very light but been 3 days and there was some red flow (sorry tmi) had quite a lot of cramping. Its not like my normal af though and I've not been scoffing choc like normal either!! So will stick with testing 3/4 if nothing else happens... Wish could find out sooner!!


----------



## nicole844

Krippy said:


> nicole844 said:
> 
> 
> Hoping for a :bfp: April 6!!! TWW is officially on :dust::dust: Who needs a buddy?! :af:
> 
> I will be testing on April 3rd...so not far away from you! I don't mind symptom obsession...lol :)Click to expand...

Nice! anything so far? What's your DPO? :yellow::D


----------



## Krippy

I am 5 dpo and I have been crampy and my ovaries are achey and sore! I also have a funny taste in my mouth as well...sigh who knows. lol What about you...


----------



## 28329

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Well ladies.... I'm 10dpo today and got my :bfp: Once on a $hpt early this morning and then again on FRER about two hours ago.
> 
> So happy and still in shock!

Yay to our first bfp. Woo hoo. Congratulations. H & H 9 months to you!


----------



## almosthere

congrats to our first bfp, think i will be following right behind you as I am soo convinced....i will find out no later than next Monday!


----------



## nicole844

Krippy said:


> I am 5 dpo and I have been crampy and my ovaries are achey and sore! I also have a funny taste in my mouth as well...sigh who knows. lol What about you...

I am 1/2 dpo and just cramping!! Boobs very sore, especially on the sides, which isn't the norm for me around OVing. Keep me posted so I can be on the lookout!!


----------



## echo

almosthere said:


> congrats to our first bfp, think i will be following right behind you as I am soo convinced....i will find out no later than next Monday!

FX'd for you! Instinct is usually a sure sign!


----------



## almosthere

i hope so echo! i also had the weirdest thing happen this morning-my mouth was so dry upon waking up that it was almost sealed shut-whatever i drink does not help the dry feeling!


----------



## 28329

almosthere said:


> congrats to our first bfp, think i will be following right behind you as I am soo convinced....i will find out no later than next Monday!

I sure hope you're right. Come on bfp!


----------



## e.rose

Hello ladies :)

I'd love to join, I'm 7dpo and fighting to urge to test early I just can't help myself!
Goodluck to everyone and congratulations to Blu_Butterfly, wishing for many more bfp's to come xxx


----------



## tonkatruck

Big big congrats to BB and the first BPF! FX there are many more to come. And welcome to all the new faces. I have a good feeling about April...x


----------



## AmyP22

tinkerbellsie said:


> AmyP22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I'm completely new to this so still trying to get my head around all the lingo! lol
> Thought i'd post in here first as everyone in here seems so lovely!
> Im due on today but had no signs of it yet!
> Ive been experiencing 'symptoms' for the past week and a half but i dont want to get my hopes up as they could be down to anything!
> 
> Anyways hope everyone is ok, sending lots of luck! x
> 
> Ooh if you're due today, when are you going to test?? Sending lots of :dust: I don't know how you can wait! XClick to expand...

I was going to try and wait untill April 1st but i couldnt resist and ended up testing tonight! i used an ASDA's own brand test and i had one very dark line and one pretty faint line so not sure what to think! i might test again in the morning see what happens! 
Sending lots of baby dust to youu!x


----------



## girlinyork

AmyP22 said:


> tinkerbellsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyP22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I'm completely new to this so still trying to get my head around all the lingo! lol
> Thought i'd post in here first as everyone in here seems so lovely!
> Im due on today but had no signs of it yet!
> Ive been experiencing 'symptoms' for the past week and a half but i dont want to get my hopes up as they could be down to anything!
> 
> Anyways hope everyone is ok, sending lots of luck! x
> 
> Ooh if you're due today, when are you going to test?? Sending lots of :dust: I don't know how you can wait! XClick to expand...
> 
> A line is a line :) hope this is it for you
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to try and wait untill April 1st but i couldnt resist and ended up testing tonight! i used an ASDA's own brand test and i had one very dark line and one pretty faint line so not sure what to think! i might test again in the morning see what happens!
> Sending lots of baby dust to youu!xClick to expand...

a line is line. probs your bfp. Test tomorrow with your fmu :)


----------



## Crystal5483

OoOo sounds like this is going to be a very promising thread!


----------



## sharnw

Nope no BD for me this cycle... Onto May testing... GL Ladies! xoxox


----------



## lizlovelust

I don't think you've Oed yet, so try to get some BDing in tonight and the next few days!!


----------



## sharnw

Dh is away for a week. All I can hope for is if O can hold out until he comes home, we Bd on sunday but I dont think the little spermys swam up stream


----------



## lizlovelust

Awww, well maybe your body will try to O and fail and you'll get a second chance? GL!


----------



## gladmountain

Hi. I'm 4 dpo today, and will not be testing until I am officially late on April 8th at 17 dpo.


----------



## minerswife77

nicole844 said:


> Hoping for a :bfp: April 6!!! TWW is officially on :dust::dust: Who needs a buddy?! :af:

I do, but I test on the 1st!


----------



## nicole844

minerswife77 said:


> nicole844 said:
> 
> 
> Hoping for a :bfp: April 6!!! TWW is officially on :dust::dust: Who needs a buddy?! :af:
> 
> I do, but I test on the 1st!Click to expand...

Well then I'll just have to live vicariously through you and be a few days behind :winkwink: Any symptoms yet?!


----------



## Leinzlove

gladmountain said:


> Hi. I'm 4 dpo today, and will not be testing until I am officially late on April 8th at 17 dpo.

Yay! Hope you caught the eggy! And get that Easter :bfp:!


----------



## Leinzlove

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Well ladies.... I'm 10dpo today and got my :bfp: Once on a $hpt early this morning and then again on FRER about two hours ago.
> 
> So happy and still in shock!

Congrats! Have a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## AMP26

IUI is scheduled for Wednesday night!! I'll probably be testing earlier then I originally thought. Can you please put me down for the 10th?


----------



## Annie77

I think I will join this thread even though my hcg is not yet down to <5. However it fell from 60 on saturday to 24 on Monday so hoping and praying it will be down by next blood test next monday and we can look forward to conceiving again.

I don't think we will bother waiting for one whole cycle as I may ovulate around the middle of april when we are away on holiday.

Good luck and tons of (sticky) babydust to us all!


----------



## girlinyork

so sorry for your loss Annie. Hope you get your bfp and forever baby soon


----------



## Mrskg

hi everyone x 

MrsMM could you put me down for 17th please x

realised last night this is my last cycle to get my rainbow in 2012 then i checked dates an id be due new yrs eve this was my due date last yr with my first angel really hope its fate xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry Annie

Good luck MrsKG - hopefully this is your angel helping you push forward to your forever baby

How is everyone doing? 

AFM - I had a SMALL temp dip this morning. I'm still waiting to O. Hopefully I get a positive OPK later today or tomorrow. It was CD18 last month though, so I'm assuming it won't be for a few more days. DH and I BD last night and will continue nightly until 2 days after the surge as recommended by our fertility doctor. 

This is a natural cycle, but if this does not work, then we will be onto our 2nd round of Clomid. Our first round was Nov with a bfp, but ended shortly after. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Butterfly22

Congrats Blu_Butterfly!! Have a Happy and healthy 9 months!!! :happydance:

So exciting to see the 1st one! Who's next??


----------



## 28329

Well, here I am sitting at 9dpo and nothing to report. My lack of symptom spotting works great for me. I'm not tempted to test and nor will I be. Witch is due in 8 day and if in 10 days she's a no show I'll pee on something. Still so sure the witch will turn up next week. I'm in the frame of mind that it'll not happen for us. Looking forward to our next bfp.


----------



## Mrskg

gl for wed amp26 xx

thanks crystal i sure hope so been a long bumpy year hoping it will all be worth it soon x hope you catch that eggy xxx

big hugs annie xxx

gl 28329 xxx

:dust: all round

congrats blu butterfly hoping this is gonna be all of our lucky months xxx


----------



## shonababu

hi everyone.... m new here... can i join u in 2ww.. testing on 1st april... this is my first month of ttc... may this be my month.


----------



## Mrskg

welcome shona good luck hope you caught that eggy xx


----------



## 28329

Thank you mrskg. Best of luck to you too. I really hope you get your sticky bean this cycle.


----------



## lizlovelust

I have the worst gas, so bad that i feel nauseous!


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies, Filling up in the April Showers of BFPs Thread!*


*DBZ34* FXD!!! YAY for those lovely CHs!!:dust:


*SHARNW* It only takes one swimmer, hang in there, you may still get the chance!!:dust:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *IMMY11, RAPRAP, BEAUTIFULEI2, MINNI2906, LILYLEE, ECHO, TONKATRUCK, THEETERNAL, ICKLE PAND, xx EMILY xx, MRS. RESA, ASHKNOWSBEST, MINERWIFE77, TINKERBELLSIE, NIXILIX, KITTY2385, FINGERSxxD, ZANNE, MAMAWANANOTHA, AMYP22, NICOLE844, VANIILLA, E. ROSE, GLADMOUNTAIN, AMP26, ANNIE77, MRSKG, and SHONABNABE* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from February/March threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *BLU_BUTTERFLY* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



_________________________________________
*AFM...* Not much to report on ladies, just waiting for that ugly AF so that I can jump back in to the TTC areana!! Rooting heavily for the end of March testers and all the April testers :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks everyone and thank you MrsMM for this thread and the other one. I'll hop on over.


----------



## lorojovanos

For those Ff experts...the last 2 days ivebeen visiting my parents so in a different atmosphere, maybe dif temps. Yesterday and today, my temps dipped way below coverline, i just didnt change yesterdays wyet or put in todays. Im talking 36.08 & 36.09. Even though im only 5dpo it probably indicates af right?


----------



## 28329

lorojovanos said:


> For those Ff experts...the last 2 days ivebeen visiting my parents so in a different atmosphere, maybe dif temps. Yesterday and today, my temps dipped way below coverline, i just didnt change yesterdays wyet or put in todays. Im talking 36.08 & 36.09. Even though im only 5dpo it probably indicates af right?

Don't count yourself out. I bet they go right back up tomorrow.


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck to all you lovely April testers


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## girlinyork

TheEternal said:


> Mhh, today was the first time I measured my temperature. It was only 36.1 for 3dpo, isn't that rather low? I've never temp'd before, so I have no idea what my usual temperature is like, but I do recall getting my temps checked at the docs last month also at 3dpo and then it was 37.1. :shrug:

your resting temp is usually lower than your active one. Some ladies have pre ov bbts are 35 degrees so if you're one of these then you're all good :)


----------



## lilyV

MRS MM, please put me down for April 14th. ty!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Definitely not IB now very heavy and painful. No idea when to test being as this cycle was short!!! I don't think I'm going to test anymore.... This early af has really upset me, I wasn't ready for it and was so convinced this month was going to be our month :'(


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear Tinker! Thinking of you!


----------



## girlinyork

So sorry Tinkerbellsie xx


----------



## PepsiChic

argh my body is confusing, so today my temp has dropped and i dont need a thermometer to tell me that, confused. went ahead and created a chart on ff and according to it i would of O'd on 24th/25th. will start doing temps i think and see what happens.


----------



## DBZ34

lorojovanos said:


> For those Ff experts...the last 2 days ivebeen visiting my parents so in a different atmosphere, maybe dif temps. Yesterday and today, my temps dipped way below coverline, i just didnt change yesterdays wyet or put in todays. Im talking 36.08 & 36.09. Even though im only 5dpo it probably indicates af right?

No need to fear AF is on her way. Your LP won't change that drastically. It should be anywhere from 9-16DPO. It's also common to have an estrogen surge anywhere from 2-4DPO that will cause a dip in your temperatures. No need to worry, you're just fine. (Hopefully you won't need to) But once you figure out how long your LP usually is through charting, you'll know around when to expect AF.

Dips along your cycle are normal. Your temps will most likely shoot back up after a day or two. And if you change environments, your temps can definitely get lower or higher until you're back at home. 

Implantation can also cause dips in your chart...but you'd most likely see that around 7-11 DPO. (But it's also possible to implant and not have a dip in your chart, so don't get discouraged if it doesn't happen). 

If your temps go down and stay down around 12DPO (or later), then you can most likely expect AF. Until then, you're in with a chance! Good luck! 




TheEternal said:


> Mhh, today was the first time I measured my temperature. It was only 36.1 for 3dpo, isn't that rather low? I've never temp'd before, so I have no idea what my usual temperature is like, but I do recall getting my temps checked at the docs last month also at 3dpo and then it was 37.1. :shrug:

Temps later in the day tend to be higher than they are when you first wake up. That's why you temp first thing, so you get a temp that's mostly unaffected by outside elements. You could just run colder some months than others, depending on how much progesterone is in your body...

It's also possible you're just in the middle of an estrogen surge (which makes your temp lower) and your temps will go up in the next couple of days. 

Good luck!!


----------



## samj732

My temp went back down today, thank goodness. It's still pretty erratic but that can be normal in some women. Hopefully I O this week like I'm supposed to! My OPK got a teensy tiny little bit darker today so I hope that's a sign of things to come!


----------



## lizlovelust

Not sure if im Oing right no or not but im super horny, really watery CM, with nauasea, this happened to me before too


----------



## echo

Yeah, I get nauseous at ovulation, too.


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! Would you mind putting me down for the 20th? Thanks! Still waiting to o. Can't wait, I think the first tww is just as hard as the second tww. Just less symptom spotting! :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Just finished talking to my FS nurse about no sex this cycle, and I only bd 3 days ago and i should O in a couple of days, she said to just keep my mind off it , dont stress about not having sex and *do not symptom spot* in the tww, its a big no-no. And she said exactly what you said MrsMM, 'it only takes one sperm' :)
lol its kind of hard not to stress :dohh: 

But on the bright side, having a break wont be bad! :haha:


----------



## e.rose

i tested this morning... i was weak! bfn, but keep telling myself its still so early.
im feeling very heavy in my tummy, hoping its not af getting ready...

i wish we could all just get our bfp's, have nice sticky beans and happy and healthy pregnancys! it shouldnt be hard or stressful, i wish things would jsut work :D


----------



## nicole844

MrsMM24 said:


> *REBECCALO* Well you already know that you are welcomed here Hun! I am hoping that we will be ready to TTC this month too, so I am adding my name!:dust:
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL* FS appt coming up in a few days, how are you doing?:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* I wanted to thank you ladies for your well wishes. Sadly, late last evening, I began to bleed heavier than ever, cramps, clotting, and dehydration. We went in and I was having a confirmed MC. We are scheduled to follow-up on thursday morning, from there, we will begin the steps to see what has gone on the last 2 successful BFPs and all the testing. We are WTTC until we get some more answers as to what we may be able to do. You all have been a tremendous support outside of DW, and I hope that I can continue to post effectively on my testing threads and journal. I am having moments of saddness and don't want to impose so, please bear with me when it takes me a little longer.... Let's go end of APRIL BFPs... final 2012 Babies!:dust::dust:

So sorry to hear this! :cry: it is an awful feeling, I was there last summer. May your next be H&H, keep your head up! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nicole844

sharnw said:


> Just finished talking to my FS nurse about no sex this cycle, and I only bd 3 days ago and i should O in a couple of days, she said to just keep my mind off it , dont stress about not having sex and *do not symptom spot* in the tww, its a big no-no. And she said exactly what you said MrsMM, 'it only takes one sperm' :)
> lol its kind of hard not to stress :dohh:
> 
> But on the bright side, having a break wont be bad! :haha:

Why no SSing? I'm in trouble then :dohh: I'm sure stressing about it isn't good, but what are the reasons you were given? I had a MC and never followed up about fertility, just keeping fingers crossed :shrug:


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how is everyone?

:hugs: so sorry mrs.mm

I tested this am and gota bfn....still early so I'm keeping the faith
:dust:
Good luck to everyone testing!


----------



## taurusmom05

hello ladies... still waiting to O, 2nd day of OPK testing, negative. Will test again in the morning... expecting my surge at the end of this week, I believe. In the mean time, BDing at least every other day.

Can't wait to see plenty of BFPs in hopes of a Christmas baby! :)


----------



## raprap

8 dpo and resisting the urge to test....losing my mind and trying not to think about it all at the same time:)


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry to hear Jess!!! Hopefully you get that bfp soon!!


----------



## minni2906

If I really did O when I had EWCM (yes, I am skeptical given my long cycle and no AF for 5 months) I would be 5 DPO. Wayy to early for SS so that'll end this post.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks skeet. How have you been lately?


----------



## sharnw

Sorry to hear mrsmm :hugs: I hope you have your bfp for easter xox


Update! Dh will be home for 24 hours.. He comes home tonight :)

For the SS: she said pms symptoms and early pregnancy are exactly the same. Tricking your mind to think you are pregnant when your not, can cause major stress an lose the fertilized egg and delay a period. Thats one big issue for me. I get tired and i think im pregnant, i get nudging an tugging an pulling sensations and i think im pregnant, i smell things, get the metallic taste in my mouth, sore full breasts and i think im pregnant. Im just going to have to try hard not to think about it in my last tww. Im glad i havent O'd yet as dh will be home tonight an we will bd.

I am going to work more so i wont have time to even think about poas or af date :)


----------



## nicole844

Thanks for the info!! And best of luck to you!!


----------



## sharnw

nicole844 said:


> Thanks for the info!! And best of luck to you!!

Sorry for your mc :( its so hard isnt it. I hope for easter bfp for you too :hug:


----------



## Crystal5483

taurusmom05 said:


> hello ladies... still waiting to O, 2nd day of OPK testing, negative. Will test again in the morning... expecting my surge at the end of this week, I believe. In the mean time, BDing at least every other day.
> 
> Can't wait to see plenty of BFPs in hopes of a Christmas baby! :)

We will be Oing around the same time! We can keep each other company in the 2WW!


----------



## lizlovelust

My breasts have been super sore all cycle so far and haven't stopped being sore. Sometimes I get a stabbing pain in the right one.

Not sure what to make of this...


----------



## nicole844

lizlovelust said:


> My breasts have been super sore all cycle so far and haven't stopped being sore. Sometimes I get a stabbing pain in the right one.
> 
> Not sure what to make of this...

Same here! My mind tells me there's no way before implantation, but this is so not normal for me. Very confusing :wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

Not normal for me either! They usually don't hurt until after I O and hurt until AF shows, then the day after AF the sorenes goes away...I haven't even Oed yet...


----------



## nicole844

That is strange!! I Oed 3-4 days ago. Are you using OPKs or is it possible you Oed early?


----------



## lizlovelust

I am not using OPKs this cycle cause every time I do it stresses me out and then my cycle drags on and they didn't evne work proper for me last cycle..., I normally O around CD17 and I'm CD10 today


----------



## lemondrops

You can put me as an April 1 tester! Also, I have a question about implantation bleeding. Is it really "bleeding" or is it more like tinted CM? Today i've been having some light pink/almost tannish color on my toilet paper whenever I wipe (only BEFORE i go to the bathroom, not after). It looks a lot like CM but maybe a little more watery and then tinted that color than just "blood"


----------



## Leinzlove

I'll be testing April 12th. I'm in my fertile window. And according to OPK almost POS, and EWCM looks like I'll O in about 2 days. (Based on prior cycles.) Which is very good news, because I didn't know if I'd O this not technical cycle or not.

ALSO can you mark April 25th as DD's First Birthday.


----------



## samj732

lemondrops said:


> You can put me as an April 1 tester! Also, I have a question about implantation bleeding. Is it really "bleeding" or is it more like tinted CM? Today i've been having some light pink/almost tannish color on my toilet paper whenever I wipe (only BEFORE i go to the bathroom, not after). It looks a lot like CM but maybe a little more watery and then tinted that color than just "blood"

Idk if this will make you feel better or not, but I had a little bit of real bleeding before my BFP, but it ended in a MC. I thought it was my period until (TMI!) I took my tampon out and only saw a little bit of blood on it. I told my doctor about it and he told me not to worry as long as it wasn't as heavy as my normal period, which it wasn't (and it only lasted a few hours) until about 5 days later. I think IB differs in everyone.


----------



## e.rose

i have a question! hoping that someone can give me there two cents or their opinion,

im second thinking about when i may have ovulated,
according to maybe baby it was wendsday, i had ferns for that day and that day only, but just two, not a whole screen of ferning..
on saturday i had cramping ALL day, sort of like o pains. what do you think?!?


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies bfn last night at 10 dpo, feeling out but as always trying to hold out hope


----------



## Crystal5483

10dpo is still early almosthere ! And it was at night, not with FMU. Some people only get positives with FMU. Good luck hun! 

TheEternal - perhaps IB? Or you were just dreaming! Haha

CD17 and no O yet... but I think it's coming - had a HUGE temp drop this morning!


----------



## 28329

So sorry almosthere. But its still early. Implantation can happen as late as 12dpo and there's many a story of it happening later than that! Good luck.


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp went a little today, hmmm...


----------



## lorojovanos

My temp did go up this am, still can't find ANY charts with a 2 day dip...:(


----------



## lemondrops

Woke up to a BFN but i'm still having some spotting. Mostly light pink/a little watery, only when I wipe (and just that first time that I wipe, not anymore after). My period isn't due until Sunday so I know it's still early but I'm starting to feel discouraged. Really want my 12/12/12 baby... actually, i really want my ANY baby right now


----------



## MrsMM24

*April Showers!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Jess19

:hi: everyone ! Hope everyone is wonderful today 
:dust:


----------



## 28329

I'm wonderful today. How's your lovely self?


----------



## lizlovelust

Someone tell me what they think of my chart?


----------



## 28329

lizlovelust said:


> Someone tell me what they think of my chart?

I think you need to get busy!


----------



## echo

28329 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Someone tell me what they think of my chart?
> 
> I think you need to get busy!Click to expand...

I don't know a lot about charts, but I tend to agree....


----------



## lorojovanos

Here's my test from this morning. 6 dpo...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3223.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Crystal5483

Still neg OPK... New to charting this month... Any takers on analyzing?


----------



## Crystal5483

lorojovanos said:


> Here's my test from this morning. 6 dpo...

I *think* I see something. Not sure if it's the indent line.


----------



## lorojovanos

I "thought" I saw something too... Time will tell!


----------



## taurusmom05

loro- i think i see something too. hope its the start of a bfp for you!!!!! :)

afm, i woke up to a positive OPK! had a very negative one yesterday around 4pm... and at 7am this morning a very positive one! so TMI but had to wake DH up for some BDing! lol we had not DTD for 2 days... so hopefully we saved up some good ones. Going to DTD again tonight and as much as I can for the next few days. LOL 

hows everyone else today?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Its my anniversary on 2nd too!! 
Em xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Anyone testing must post pics :) keeps us busy :)

5dpo for me - yawn


----------



## samj732

I have the feeling I better start my OPKs twice a day now... this is this morning's. Getting close! I'm nearing the dreaded TWW! I just wonder... that one part of the test line is as dark as the control line, kinda hard to see in the picture because of the flash but is that a +? Well, I'm sure as I keep testing I'll figure these new OPKs out.
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-28_09-46-06_388.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## taurusmom05

sam! very close! how exciting! u better get to BDing :) we are going to be super close together as far as cycles go! i had a positive OPK much earlier than expected... when are you going to test?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im back in the TWW .... tests from yesterday and last night before bed!!! Yay!!! FXed this clomid helps me!!
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Crystal5483

I agree post pics  

Anyone have a chance to peak at my chart? I'm new to temping :blush:


----------



## Nixilix

i'd say you should see crosshairs and ovulation confirmed in 3 days. looks like ov dip. Ov today!


----------



## DBZ34

Crystal5483 said:


> Still neg OPK... New to charting this month... Any takers on analyzing?

I'm surprised your OPK is negative still. That dip definitely looks like it could be an ovulation dip. Are you doing opks in the morning and evening or just once a day? I would most definitely make sure to BD today and tomorrow....or every other day until ov is confirmed. The temps you get tomorrow and the next day will be interesting to see. Like Nix said, FF will probably confirm ov in three days, unless your temps drop again. 

Good luck!!


----------



## samj732

taurusmom05 said:


> sam! very close! how exciting! u better get to BDing :) we are going to be super close together as far as cycles go! i had a positive OPK much earlier than expected... when are you going to test?

Yes, and I'm glad this girl down here posted her pics... mine are a lot closer then I thought. I think! I have my test date down in this thread as the 15th, and the 14th on others... No way I'll be able to wait that long, I'll start on the 7th I'm sure :rofl: That is if my OPK gets for sure + and I get cross hairs on my chart which is starting to level out finally! When are you testing?



Beautifullei2 said:


> Im back in the TWW .... tests from yesterday and last night before bed!!! Yay!!! FXed this clomid helps me!!

Thank you for posting these pics! We are using the same OPKs and I was wondering if mine was + or not, it's very close!


----------



## Crystal5483

DBZ34 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Still neg OPK... New to charting this month... Any takers on analyzing?
> 
> I'm surprised your OPK is negative still. That dip definitely looks like it could be an ovulation dip. Are you doing opks in the morning and evening or just once a day? I would most definitely make sure to BD today and tomorrow....or every other day until ov is confirmed. The temps you get tomorrow and the next day will be interesting to see. Like Nix said, FF will probably confirm ov in three days, unless your temps drop again.
> 
> Good luck!!Click to expand...

I checked at 4am today and last night around 930 with IC and digital both neg. will check again around 6 tonight.


----------



## taurusmom05

sam, same for me! my positive came much earlier than it did last month... so instead of the 13th, i should be due for af the 10th... which means ill probably start the 7th and test until BFP or af shows! :) good luck!!!!!


----------



## Casper72

Hello, I thought I had been added to an April testing thread already, but don't see my name here. Anyway, AF is due for me April 11th so I can test on April 7th. Had 2nd IUI March 27th. Hoping it took this time.


----------



## karry1412

Hi! I'm back now after being away for a while. I'm 7DPO today & apparently I'll be testing on the 2nd according to FF :happydance:


----------



## lorojovanos

OMG, so much pain:( The last few days, I've had cramping on the left side, but nothing too serious. Today, holy crap it is brutal. Hurts sooooooooo bad. CM is still very very creamy and white, and lots of it... Hoping this is a good sign:)


----------



## taurusmom05

hi karry!! :) good to see you! i cant wait for you to test... my fingers are SOOO crossed for you!!!


----------



## karry1412

Thanks!! What have I missed? How have you been??


----------



## samj732

taurusmom05 said:


> sam, same for me! my positive came much earlier than it did last month... so instead of the 13th, i should be due for af the 10th... which means ill probably start the 7th and test until BFP or af shows! :) good luck!!!!!

Well I still won't be due for AF until the 13th, but I can't help myself. My POAS addiction just takes over way too early :haha: But we will be really close together! I hope this is the one for us!


----------



## minni2906

I think it's still too early for symptoms but I have to ask;

I've been nauseous on and off for the last two days. I also have been getting bouts of light headedness and feeling like I'm going to pass out. I am pretty sure (if I actually O'd; no OPKs or temping, long story. If you've been following you know it already) I am only 6DPO though. Isn't that wayy to early? :shrug:


----------



## taurusmom05

karry- not really much. lol things have been pretty boring this way. on CD 16... finally got my positive opk today so i suppose af will be due around the 10th! we have missed ya! we are all ready for some christmas babies!

sam, yes, we are gonna be really close :) if I conceive this cycle, my EDD is 12/18! What about you?!

minni-if you are only 6dpo, I would say too early still, but you could be off by O... maybe you are actually 9! I would wait a few days and test! :) I had zero symptoms until I was 6 weeks along with DS. i would think if you have enough hcg to show symptoms, you would have enough to show on a test?? i *think* anyway. i hope this is it for you!!!

afm, since i got my positive opk today, gonna BD again tonight... again tomorrow night... must cover all bases! :) Come on tww!


----------



## lizlovelust

28329 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Someone tell me what they think of my chart?
> 
> I think you need to get busy!Click to expand...

Haha oh i plan on it tonight, its just weird i would be Oing so soon...


----------



## AmyP22

Hiiii, im down for testing on April 1st but tested early and got 6 BFP's!!! 
Booked in with the midwife in 2 weeks!

Good luck everyone..hope this is your month!

Sending you lots of babydust!! x


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo amy, huge congratulations!


----------



## lemondrops

MrsMM24 said:


> *April Showers!!!*
> 
> 
> https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388
> 
> This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!
> 
> This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.
> 
> *AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!
> 
> 
> (Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)
> 
> *Thanks DEBZIE*


This was very encouraging. I thought that by 9/10DPO i'd be able to see at least a little faint positive on my Wondfo tests and was worried this morning when I didn't. But I'm still having some spotting (although it doesn't look like blood AT ALL, more like tinted CM) today and yesterday. Hopefully I wake up to a BFP tomorrow!


----------



## kel21

Congrats Amy!


----------



## RebeccaLO

AmyP22 said:


> Hiiii, im down for testing on April 1st but tested early and got 6 BFP's!!!
> Booked in with the midwife in 2 weeks!
> 
> Good luck everyone..hope this is your month!
> 
> Sending you lots of babydust!! x

2nd BFP of the thread! Huge congratulations to you! 

Afm, I'm ovulating right now. Bloody df has told me I'm wearing him out. We will be DTD later, I may have to jump him ;)


----------



## mummy_em

I am due to test in the 8th if the witch does nOt get me first


----------



## samj732

Taurusmom, my EDD would be 12/22! Gosh I hope we can be bump buddies :thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

samj732 said:


> Taurusmom, my EDD would be 12/22! Gosh I hope we can be bump buddies :thumbup:

samj - I would be due around 12/21 - 12/22 !! Right around you! But I'm still waiting to O... boo!


----------



## echo

My friend had her 3rd today, he's healthy and adorable. I can't wait to get pregnant. Hopefully I am pregnant. Testing Sat....??dpo, so we'll seeeeee...
Congrats on the BFP Amy!


----------



## Crystal5483

echo good luck! (I'm also in MA!) 

my friend is about to have her fourth!


----------



## danni2kids

MrsMM24 could you put me down for the 7th please. This is the first month trying after my polyp was removed, i also had a trigger shot day 16. 


:dust::dust: to all of you lovely ladies!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone think I really might be Oing now? Or do you think my body is playing tricks on me again?


----------



## 28329

So, 10dpo finishes for me. I'm off to bed. When I wake I'm 1 day closer to testing day.


----------



## danni2kids

lizlovelust said:


> Anyone think I really might be Oing now? Or do you think my body is playing tricks on me again?


Only time will tell Liz:winkwink:


----------



## kel21

"When" I get my bfp this month my edd would be 12/25!!! X-mas day! LOL


----------



## Charisse28

Does anyone know where I can find the diagram from ovulation to implantation that MRSMM24 used to post every Wednesday?


----------



## Crystal5483

Let's go Kel... we got this one! :o)


----------



## Crystal5483

Charisse28 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the diagram from ovulation to implantation that MRSMM24 used to post every Wednesday?

On Page 45


----------



## luna_19

hi i'll be testing on the 22nd :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi I hope I'm Oing early!


----------



## LadyNikon

I think I may test on the 1st if there is no solid sign of AF showing up.


----------



## samj732

This is my OPK from 10:30 PM! I definitely think it's +! I'm so excited, and I'm so anxious to see what happens with my temps as this is my first month temping! It always looks so much better in person... but the directions say that if PART of the test line is darker then the control line it's +, and it totally is! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-28_22-31-23_217.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fingersxxd

samj732 said:


> This is my OPK from 10:30 PM! I definitely think it's +! I'm so excited, and I'm so anxious to see what happens with my temps as this is my first month temping! It always looks so much better in person... but the directions say that if PART of the test line is darker then the control line it's +, and it totally is! :happydance::happydance:


That looks pretty darn positive to me! I bet if you tested again in a few hours it would be super dark! GL and don't break the bed!

AFM 8 dpo (well 9 in 15 mins!) feeling a little nauseated, and tons of lotiony CM, ew! Had headaches the last two days in the evening but that just could be the wacky weather pressure.


----------



## samj732

fingersxxd said:


> That looks pretty darn positive to me! I bet if you tested again in a few hours it would be super dark! GL and don't break the bed!

:rofl: This is the second one I took today, the first one was PRETTY dark but I wasn't sure it was quite there. This one is so obvious my OH can read it! :thumbup: Gosh I feel so good about this cycle, I hope we ALL get our BFPs this month!!


----------



## lauren26

samj732 said:


> This is my OPK from 10:30 PM! I definitely think it's +! I'm so excited, and I'm so anxious to see what happens with my temps as this is my first month temping! It always looks so much better in person... but the directions say that if PART of the test line is darker then the control line it's +, and it totally is! :happydance::happydance:

That is DEF a +OPK! BD it up!


----------



## lauren26

kel21 said:


> "When" I get my bfp this month my edd would be 12/25!!! X-mas day! LOL

I love it!! I have been using 'when', too :) Christmas babies!!


----------



## e.rose

"when" i get my bfp, i wish be due december 14th!! hehe :D


----------



## nicole844

e.rose said:


> "when" i get my bfp, i wish be due december 14th!! hehe :D

We will be together! Dec 14!! :happydance:


----------



## e.rose

yay nicole844!
when will you be testing?

im not sure if i o'ed on the 21st or 24th - maybe baby said one thing but my body said the other. i was sure it was the 21st but after the pains on 24th im now re-thinking!

how many dpo are you, have you got any smptoms?
last night my back was hurting!! and im having trouble doing number 2 today (sorry tmi lol) but only happens when im preg so fingers crossed!!!

xxx


----------



## sharnw

Yay go Sam!!! :haha: :thumbup:

What about me??? Close???
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## girlinyork

Temp drop today any and all symptoms disappeared :/


----------



## sharnw

Dont worry could be Implantation dip :D


----------



## girlinyork

:) Thanks. I reaaaaallly hope so. I feel out though :/


----------



## nicole844

If you just had a dip your symptoms would start appearing at least a day from now when hcg is produced. I always drive myself Symptom spotting before implantation day, even though everything i read says don't! Don't give up :dust:


----------



## danni2kids

sharnw said:


> Yay go Sam!!! :haha: :thumbup:
> 
> What about me??? Close???

Definitely looks positive to me!!


----------



## Mrskg

Bye bye af :wave: time to chase that eggy x WHEN I get my bfp this month ill be due new years eve same due date as last yr with my first angel surely that has to be fate x can't help thinking wishing hoping praying I could be pregnant in 3 weeks x 

Good luck everyone let's break the bfp % this month xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Found this review for preseed and it made me laugh. I had to share it.

*This review is from: Pre-Seed Fertility-Friendly Vaginal Lubricant Multi-Use Tube - 40 g with 9 Applicators (Personal Care)
Smeared this all over the old chap, stuck some jazz on to get her in the mood (women like jazz), let her have the pick of the chocolates and finally got stuck in. Was a bit like waving a flag in space. Managed to lose my mess, despite the moistness. Still no sign of the old girl swelling up, so no joy yet. Still, worth a punt if you're into kinky stuff and she doesn't mind the extra liquid sloshing about down there.*


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## Nixilix

6dpo - nothing to report!


----------



## RebeccaLO

girlinyork said:


> Found this review for preseed and it made me laugh. I had to share it.
> 
> *This review is from: Pre-Seed Fertility-Friendly Vaginal Lubricant Multi-Use Tube - 40 g with 9 Applicators (Personal Care)
> Smeared this all over the old chap, stuck some jazz on to get her in the mood (women like jazz), let her have the pick of the chocolates and finally got stuck in. Was a bit like waving a flag in space. Managed to lose my mess, despite the moistness. Still no sign of the old girl swelling up, so no joy yet. Still, worth a punt if you're into kinky stuff and she doesn't mind the extra liquid sloshing about down there.*

That's hilarious. I haven't even told my oh we're using it. He just thinks Im permanently turned on. Fine by me!


----------



## nicole844

RebeccaLO said:


> girlinyork said:
> 
> 
> Found this review for preseed and it made me laugh. I had to share it.
> 
> *This review is from: Pre-Seed Fertility-Friendly Vaginal Lubricant Multi-Use Tube - 40 g with 9 Applicators (Personal Care)
> Smeared this all over the old chap, stuck some jazz on to get her in the mood (women like jazz), let her have the pick of the chocolates and finally got stuck in. Was a bit like waving a flag in space. Managed to lose my mess, despite the moistness. Still no sign of the old girl swelling up, so no joy yet. Still, worth a punt if you're into kinky stuff and she doesn't mind the extra liquid sloshing about down there.*
> 
> That's hilarious. I haven't even told my oh we're using it. He just thinks Im permanently turned on. Fine by me!Click to expand...

hahahaahah :rofl:


----------



## girlinyork

Rebeccalo if I lose out this cycle I am going on covert preseed mission too :-D


----------



## shonababu

thanks for adding dear..


----------



## ickle pand

I've been ninja inserting pre-seed whenever I think DTD might be on the cards but DH never seems in the mood and it goes to waste. Going to have to get more blunt with him I think lol! Has anyone used Conceive Plus? Just wondered if it was any better/worse.


----------



## Crystal5483

Temp shot DOWN yesterday and then rose today... but still no OPK and it's CD18... any ideas ladies? Here's my OPK thread https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulation-tests/919583-happen.html

Thanks ladies! and :dust: to us all


----------



## echo

Are you using ic? I've heard sometimes they never get dark.


----------



## 28329

ickle pand said:


> I've been ninja inserting pre-seed whenever I think DTD might be on the cards but DH never seems in the mood and it goes to waste. Going to have to get more blunt with him I think lol! Has anyone used Conceive Plus? Just wondered if it was any better/worse.

I use conceive plus. Have been for 6 months now. The 1 month we used it every time we dtd we got lucky but unfortunately ended in a chemical. I don't think its helping us so we'll use it until it's all gone then I won't be buying anymore. In my eyes a waste of money!


----------



## Crystal5483

echo said:


> Are you using ic? I've heard sometimes they never get dark.

Been using IC and Clear Blue Digital (suggested by my FS) neither are positive yet


----------



## lizlovelust

Si i think i actually Oed!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi Ladies-cd 25 today, should not get af, til tomorrow at the super earliest. TMI ALERT =( Last night I spotted BIG TIME after dtd-like instead of the light pink it usually is, it was more dark dark pink, basically red. This makes me very sure I have af on the way soon-although checked my cm this am and no pink or red-just wet and kind of orangy tint. Guessing no baby in my arms for 2012 =(


----------



## 28329

Liz, I think you'll get cross hairs tomorrow.


----------



## nicole844

almosthere said:


> Hi Ladies-cd 25 today, should not get af, til tomorrow at the super earliest. TMI ALERT =( Last night I spotted BIG TIME after dtd-like instead of the light pink it usually is, it was more dark dark pink, basically red. This makes me very sure I have af on the way soon-although checked my cm this am and no pink or red-just wet and kind of orangy tint. Guessing no baby in my arms for 2012 =(

Oh man! I would've broken down and tested by now for sure! Have you? Don't get down by the spotting- I have read in many places that this has happened and ended in :bfp:!! You are sometimes more sensitive after implantation especially when you DTD, etc. As long as a flow doesn't continue, you are still in the race! Especially if you weren't AFing by this morning :dust:


----------



## almosthere

i already tested A LOT haha but not in 2 days, I am going to wait for AF to come and if it does not, I'll prob test Sunday or Monday.


----------



## lemondrops

Either 10 or 11 DPO and still a BFN. I had pink/brown tinted CM (it didn't look like blood though) on Tuesday through Wednesday around midday. That's gone now though and AF is due Sunday. I'm starting to feel nervous that I'm out.


----------



## lemondrops

Oh I also realized that I'm not added to this thread. I thought I put my name in a week or so ago. I'm already starting to test but AF is due April 1 so I'm counting that as my official test day


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> Hi Ladies-cd 25 today, should not get af, til tomorrow at the super earliest. TMI ALERT =( Last night I spotted BIG TIME after dtd-like instead of the light pink it usually is, it was more dark dark pink, basically red. This makes me very sure I have af on the way soon-although checked my cm this am and no pink or red-just wet and kind of orangy tint. Guessing no baby in my arms for 2012 =(

IB?


----------



## almosthere

That would be great if it was! However, it is normal for me to spot, although not this dark in color-and I spotted on 7 and 8 dpo so I assumed that would have been ib because it was mostly on 7dpo and very light-also it came naturally, not after dtd. I will keep my fingers crossed that it is just sensitivity due to possible pregnancy, although it could ust be af on its way!

Hope to see lot's of April BFPS ladies!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies!*

April is around the corner!!!


*SHARNW* So glad the doc told you the same, as for that OPK, SUPER POSITIVE, get the remaining BD sessions in!!:dust:


*E.ROSE* Wish I could help, but not too good with the ferning Hun! GL :dust:


*BEAUTIFULLEI2* YAY for that +OPK!!! BD!! :dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* I would have to agree, should get some nice CHs in 2-3 days Hun!:dust:


*SAMJ732* looks positive to me!!! BD!:dust:


*MRSKG* so glad that AF has left for you and you can get to TTC!!!:dust:


*ALMOSTHERE* FXD Hun that no :af:!!! :dust:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *LILYV, KEL21, LEMONDROPS, LEINZLOVE, CASPER72, KARRY1412, MUMMY_EM, DANNI2KIDS, LUNA_19, and LADYNIKON* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from February/March threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *AMYP22* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



_________________________________________
*AFM...* Not much to report on ladies, just waiting for that ugly AF so that I can jump back in to the TTC arena!! Rooting heavily for the end of March testers and all the April testers :dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## lemondrops

Thank you for the welcome! I hope I don't have to add myself to testing at the end of the month too!


----------



## 28329

Good luck lemondrops. Fx'd for your bfp.


----------



## lorojovanos

7 dpo, no more cramps, thank goodness, cause yesterday I could have died they hurt so bad, still very creamy, white cm. About half hour ago, I started to feel sick. I haven't thrown up yet, but I feel like I will be ANY time... I'm hoping this is a good sign. A little nervous about my chart though. I kind of feel like my temps should be way higher if I am pregnant. But I don't really know as this is my very first cycle BBT.


----------



## girlinyork

your chart has what's called a fallback rise. I saw a chart like that this morning which ended in a bfp so don't go worrying yourself :)


----------



## samj732

Well, I got another super + OPK this morning, and my temp went up a bit. I wish I would have started temping months ago :haha: so I could know if I get ovulation dips or not. Only time will tell! Will be :sex: for the next 3-4 days just to be sure we catch the eggy! GL to everyone! :dust:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks MrsMM24 :D 

I have my doubts since the past year and a half have ended in negatives but we will see!! Don't want to get my hopes up just yet.. I have been experiencing some slight pain in my lower abdomen and still hurts a bit to BD with DH!!! Maybe its from me O. Anyone else having these symptoms?


----------



## DBZ34

lorojovanos said:


> 7 dpo, no more cramps, thank goodness, cause yesterday I could have died they hurt so bad, still very creamy, white cm. About half hour ago, I started to feel sick. I haven't thrown up yet, but I feel like I will be ANY time... I'm hoping this is a good sign. A little nervous about my chart though. I kind of feel like my temps should be way higher if I am pregnant. But I don't really know as this is my very first cycle BBT.

Well, it could take a couple of days for enough progesterone to build up and make your temps even higher. But, some charts don't go triphasic. So then it becomes a case of your temps staying elevated above your pre-ov temps over time...and past your normal LP length. 

But see what tomorrow and the next day's temps looks like....hopefully they'll shoot up for you! Fx! :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Still neg on OPK guessing maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Got my + opk today :D


----------



## minni2906

7DPO (I think) and I'm getting antsy. I've been having bouts of nausea and lightheadedness for the last 2 days. Also, had some pinkish discharge on Tuesday and since then it's been brownish - much like dry blood - sorry if tmi. But no full on flow. Just enough to show on tp. I'm also beginning to feel like I have a UTI (urge to pee, but don't have to pee. pain.) which I've seen as a symptom for some in the past... I really don't want to get my hopes up about AF or a BFP, but I haven't had symptoms like this since before depo! :haha:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Looks like there's a whole load of us ovulating about now! I ovulated yesterday and didn't oh and I fall sleep last nIght during foreplay lol! Ive let him off as we're moving house tomorrow and were both shattered, still makes me wonder if I've done enough this month. Good luck to the others on a covert preseed mission! 
:dust:


----------



## LadyNikon

I was 7dpo yesterday ... woke up before 9am in a good mood and almost forgot my morning coffee. :shock: Nausea seemed decreased quite a bit, but my appetite was down as well. My CM ran a gamut yesterday from stringy and almost EWCM like, to little blobs almost yellowish in color. I was restless when trying to get to sleep, and then got suddenly hungry. :dohh:

So far this morning I'm back to my normal "I'm not a morning person" ways. :sleep:


----------



## kel21

Crystal5483 said:


> Still neg on OPK guessing maybe tomorrow?

Or tonight!


----------



## TheEternal

Sorry for the odd question, but how exactly are sore boobs supposed to feel like? Is it like a pain? A twitching or something similar to cramps or twinges?

Never had any symptoms whatsoever with my bbs, so I don't really know, but I've been feeling something over the last few days and just not sure what it means. :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

they just feel really sensitive. Well for me that's how it is. Like if sheets rub over my nipples when they're sensitive it's kinda just a really uncomfortable quick pain ... sorry hope that helps!


----------



## lizlovelust

28329 said:


> Liz, I think you'll get cross hairs tomorrow.

I sure hope so!


----------



## taurusmom05

when i had sore boobs, they felt like they were bruised, if that makes sense... the feeling of pushing on a bruise. 

my nipples would get sore and seriously felt like little pieces of glass were pricking them! i dont miss that but at this point id love me some sore boobies! haha


----------



## DBZ34

TheEternal said:


> Sorry for the odd question, but how exactly are sore boobs supposed to feel like? Is it like a pain? A twitching or something similar to cramps or twinges?
> 
> Never had any symptoms whatsoever with my bbs, so I don't really know, but I've been feeling something over the last few days and just not sure what it means. :shrug:

I think it's different for every woman. Some say they feel like they're on fire, some say they're tender to the touch and wearing a bra is uncomfortable. Sometimes they tingle in an uncomfortable way and some say they're just extra sensitive. 

Mine are never consistently sore. I just get pains that linger for a while, go away, and then make a reappearance later. Sometimes it's a stabbing pain, but most of the time it's just an ouch/uncomfortable type of pain.


----------



## kel21

TheEternal said:


> Sorry for the odd question, but how exactly are sore boobs supposed to feel like? Is it like a pain? A twitching or something similar to cramps or twinges?
> 
> Never had any symptoms whatsoever with my bbs, so I don't really know, but I've been feeling something over the last few days and just not sure what it means. :shrug:

For me it would usually mean that when I would take off my bra they would hurt in a general all over way, as opposed to sharp pain in one area.


----------



## ickle pand

28329 said:


> I use conceive plus. Have been for 6 months now. The 1 month we used it every time we dtd we got lucky but unfortunately ended in a chemical. I don't think its helping us so we'll use it until it's all gone then I won't be buying anymore. In my eyes a waste of money!

Ok I'll look into it a bit more. I don't have a lot of CM, despite taking EPO so that's why I've been thinking it might help me. 

We only have a few cycles left to try before we go back to the fertility clinic, so I want to throw everything we can into it.


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> I use conceive plus. Have been for 6 months now. The 1 month we used it every time we dtd we got lucky but unfortunately ended in a chemical. I don't think its helping us so we'll use it until it's all gone then I won't be buying anymore. In my eyes a waste of money!
> 
> Ok I'll look into it a bit more. I don't have a lot of CM, despite taking EPO so that's why I've been thinking it might help me.
> 
> We only have a few cycles left to try before we go back to the fertility clinic, so I want to throw everything we can into it.Click to expand...

I used primrose oil pills every day up to O before and boy did it make me have lots of CM!


----------



## lorojovanos

Weird thing just happened, ever since "o", I've had very creamy cm, even today. But this aft, after a wave of feeling sick, I've been feeling kind of turned on, sorry for TMI. I just checked cm, and it was majorly stretchy, I'm talking it could stretch over an inch but it was white still... OPK and there isn't even a hint of a second line...thoughts?


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - how much did you take? I'm taking 2000mg and it's only helping a little :(


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Liz - how much did you take? I'm taking 2000mg and it's only helping a little :(

I was taking two 2000 a day, one in the morning and one at lunch time.


----------



## RebeccaLO

lorojovanos said:


> Weird thing just happened, ever since "o", I've had very creamy cm, even today. But this aft, after a wave of feeling sick, I've been feeling kind of turned on, sorry for TMI. I just checked cm, and it was majorly stretchy, I'm talking it could stretch over an inch but it was white still... OPK and there isn't even a hint of a second line...thoughts?

Generally when it is that stretchy its classed as egg white, regardless of the colour. I can't speak for everyone but I always get that about 2 days before ovulation and about a day before af. Looking at your chart it's a bit confusing. Part of me thinks you've ovulated twice. Hmmm.


----------



## lorojovanos

RebeccaLO said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Weird thing just happened, ever since "o", I've had very creamy cm, even today. But this aft, after a wave of feeling sick, I've been feeling kind of turned on, sorry for TMI. I just checked cm, and it was majorly stretchy, I'm talking it could stretch over an inch but it was white still... OPK and there isn't even a hint of a second line...thoughts?
> 
> Generally when it is that stretchy its classed as egg white, regardless of the colour. I can't speak for everyone but I always get that about 2 days before ovulation and about a day before af. Looking at your chart it's a bit confusing. Part of me thinks you've ovulated twice. Hmmm.Click to expand...

So if it was you, you'd assume AF is right around the corner?


----------



## ickle pand

lizlovelust said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Liz - how much did you take? I'm taking 2000mg and it's only helping a little :(
> 
> I was taking two 2000 a day, one in the morning and one at lunch time.Click to expand...

Ok I'm going to try upping my dose and see if that helps. Thanks :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Good luck!! :)


----------



## 28329

Ickle pand, try drinking grapefruit juice, that helps with cm. It certainly did me. And pineapple juice can help implantation. Just 1 or 2 glasses a day. Good luck. 

AFM 11dpo today. Nothing much to report. Just some pretty intense af cramps. I have a long lp so despite being 11dpo the witch isn't due for 6 days!!


----------



## girlinyork

Wish my lp was that long! If I could add just one more day to mine I'd be happy :/


----------



## 28329

I know that a 16/17 day lp is good but it makes my tww a t1/2ww. Its murder. I won't test unless witch is 2 days late. That would make me 19dpo. At least then if I had a bfp I wouldn't be analysing a faint line!


----------



## tonkatruck

Good to see others with slightly longer cycles. I am on CD39 which I think is approximately DPO7 (had +ve OPK on CD31). Think AF is due on CD47 which would make 16 day lp. This is all presuming that I've O'd when OPK said. Think it might be a good idea to temp chart if this cycle doesn't work but looks like a lot of work and a bit fiddly. FX that I don't have to but any views if I do?


----------



## danni2kids

Hey ladies could you have a look at my chart for me, i've had 5 days of flat temp's. I have checked my thermometer at different times of the day and have got different readings:shrug::shrug:


----------



## DBZ34

RebeccaLO said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Weird thing just happened, ever since "o", I've had very creamy cm, even today. But this aft, after a wave of feeling sick, I've been feeling kind of turned on, sorry for TMI. I just checked cm, and it was majorly stretchy, I'm talking it could stretch over an inch but it was white still... OPK and there isn't even a hint of a second line...thoughts?
> 
> Generally when it is that stretchy its classed as egg white, regardless of the colour. I can't speak for everyone but I always get that about 2 days before ovulation and about a day before af. Looking at your chart it's a bit confusing. Part of me thinks you've ovulated twice. Hmmm.Click to expand...

It's more likely that her body tried to ovulate before during the first positive opk and failed for some reason. It happens. That's why they say only temping confirms ov, opks just predict that ov should happen, but doesn't confirm that it actually happens. 

Good thing you kept using your opks, loro. :)

I get multiple patches of EWCM during my cycles. My second patch does tend to happen maybe 4-5 days before AF arrives, but in your case, I wouldn't necessarily think that AF is coming. You're only 7DPO. It could be that the extra stretchiness was caused by your arousal. And if it's not normal for you, then it could be a sign of good things to come. 

Plus, you're not out until she actually shows and at 7DPO, there's PLENTY of time for things to happen. I mean, implantation can happen up to 11-12DPO. Try not to worry about it (even though it's really hard not to). Relaxing is important for implantation during the TWW, so try not to stress out too much over symptoms and CM. 

Good luck!


----------



## 28329

I have never had flatline temps but I have seen it. I'm unsure of any advise. One of the lovely ladies here will though.


----------



## DBZ34

danni2kids said:


> Hey ladies could you have a look at my chart for me, i've had 5 days of flat temp's. I have checked my thermometer at different times of the day and have got different readings:shrug::shrug:

It's okay to have flat temps. It just means you're balanced and even-keeled. :) But really, it is fine, especially if you've tested the thermometer and it's not broken. Try not to worry about it. The only time to worry is if it take a downward turn near the end of your cycle. Plus, this way, it's easier to see if your chart will got triphasic or not. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you'll get your BFP at the end of this cycle!


----------



## girlinyork

I get recurrent flat temps from time to time


----------



## ickle pand

I tried grapefruit juice but I just couldn't stomach it. Yuck! 

I'm doing Lighter Life now too and I can't drink fruit juice on it unfortunately.


----------



## 28329

Luckily I love grapefruit juice. Never heard of a diet where you can't drink fruit juice! That's new to me. Good luck on lighter life.


----------



## sharnw

Oh wow i never got a +ive this early before :D
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## almosthere

get baby dancing sharnw! wahoo!!!


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo. What are you doing here, get busy!


----------



## Becyboo__x

sharnw said:


> Oh wow i never got a +ive this early before :D

:yipee:

i got my + today too!!


----------



## nicole844

yayyy!! Shorter testing time too if you Oed early!! :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## danni2kids

DBZ34 said:


> danni2kids said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies could you have a look at my chart for me, i've had 5 days of flat temp's. I have checked my thermometer at different times of the day and have got different readings:shrug::shrug:
> 
> It's okay to have flat temps. It just means you're balanced and even-keeled. :) But really, it is fine, especially if you've tested the thermometer and it's not broken. Try not to worry about it. The only time to worry is if it take a downward turn near the end of your cycle. Plus, this way, it's easier to see if your chart will got triphasic or not.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you'll get your BFP at the end of this cycle!Click to expand...

Thank's for that, i thought it might have something to do with stable hormones (for once). Fx it doesn't take a downward turn.

Thank's again :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Do you ladies think I Oed? or not yet?


----------



## sharnw

Yay Becyboo__x we can wait out the tww together :D


AAGGHHHHH MrsMM I'l be testing FRIDAY 13TH hahahaha :muaha:


----------



## immy11

Congrats on the two :bfp:

I posted this in TTC and thought i'd post it here too, I need help thanks girls X


If you have time PLEASE read and help! :(
Ok this may be long and boring but it's confusing so i'm going to give all the details...

I got a bfp on a frer at 9dpo. It got darker at 10dpo and 11dpo both on frer's. I also did a cbd and it said 'pregnant 1-2'.
At 13 or 14dpo I did a first response dip strip and another cbd. They were both BFN.
I my temps dropped and I started to bleed.
Classic chemical pregnancy right? I didn't want to get down on another mc so I was happy to start a fresh cycle.
My bleeding has lasted about 6 days but has been lighter than what my period normally is, which is also normal for a very early mc.
The past two days my temps have been high again and I still have veiny boobs so I thought i'd use one or the first response dip strips I have left. It is a very faint bfp!! WTF?!
I know hcg can take a while to leave the body after a mc but the same test was VERY negative a week ago.
This means my hcg levels have dropped and then started rising again...
Obviously this is not a viable pregnancy because the bfp is still faint, I don't think i'm having a miracle baby or anything. I just want to know if anything like this has happened to any of you girls before? Did your cycle return to normal? Did you have another bleed afterwards?
It was so early i thought my O would be on track I just want to start trying again..


----------



## lizlovelust

Maybe you were pregnant with twins and miscarried one of them?


----------



## immy11

lizlovelust said:


> Maybe you were pregnant with twins and miscarried one of them?

As horrible as it sounds that would be ok, I would be happy just to be pregnant, but I don't think it's that otherwise my bfp would be stronger as i'd be over 5 weeks now..
I'm now thinking ectopic, very scary :(
Or maybe I just haven't miscarried yet..


----------



## lizlovelust

maybe it was close to miscarrieing but didnt and survived?


----------



## samj732

Oh boy, I have no idea. Maybe it's something your doctor could figure out? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## taurusmom05

sharn- I got my positive yesterday... also very early for me! super close in cycles!! yay!! when are u testing?!


----------



## sharnw

Taurusmom- i know right!? Finally a bunch of us ladies' cycles are clashing together.. Somethings gotta go right! :D

Testing when af due date 13th april

:af::af:


----------



## fingersxxd

Almostthere- I had the same thing with my first baby. I bled for two weeks light to medium pink to almost red and then brown. At the time I didn't know I was pregnant cuz it was 5 weeks after a MC and I wasn't certain I had even O'd yet and we only BD'd once. Talk about timing eh? I found out I was pregnant shortly after when I started barfing every 5 minutes!


----------



## samj732

I'm just starting to realize that when I think I'm having ovary pains they are ALWAYS on the right side. Is this normal? Because it's not like my ovaries are taking turns ovulating, are they? Hmm, time for Google...


----------



## ickle pand

Immy - it sounds like you might not have passed all the tissue and it's still in there giving off HCG. I'd definitely go to your doctor and get checked out, because you might need to have a D&C. So sorry for your loss xx


----------



## nicole844

ickle pand said:


> Immy - it sounds like you might not have passed all the tissue and it's still in there giving off HCG. I'd definitely go to your doctor and get checked out, because you might need to have a D&C. So sorry for your loss xx

This could be true. With my mmc my hcg rates stayed up and I continued having pregnancy symptoms after my d&c even. However, it could just be extreme IB like some have had! Either way you should get checked out and make sure everything is okay!! Fingers crossed and so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## immy11

nicole844 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Immy - it sounds like you might not have passed all the tissue and it's still in there giving off HCG. I'd definitely go to your doctor and get checked out, because you might need to have a D&C. So sorry for your loss xx
> 
> This could be true. With my mmc my hcg rates stayed up and I continued having pregnancy symptoms after my d&c even. However, it could just be extreme IB like some have had! Either way you should get checked out and make sure everything is okay!! Fingers crossed and so sorry you are going through this.Click to expand...

Thanks girls, it could be so many things.. I thought a mc this early would be as simple as a period but obviously not!
Retained tissue, ectopic, vanishing twin syndrome, long ass chemical.. Too many options I'll just have to see the doc :(


----------



## Annie77

Immy you need to see doctor. My 6 day bleeding at week 5/6 turned out to he ectopic. You need to get blood tests 48 hours apart to work out what is happening.


----------



## LalaR

immy11 said:


> Congrats on the two :bfp:
> 
> I posted this in TTC and thought i'd post it here too, I need help thanks girls X
> 
> 
> If you have time PLEASE read and help! :(
> Ok this may be long and boring but it's confusing so i'm going to give all the details...
> 
> I got a bfp on a frer at 9dpo. It got darker at 10dpo and 11dpo both on frer's. I also did a cbd and it said 'pregnant 1-2'.
> At 13 or 14dpo I did a first response dip strip and another cbd. They were both BFN.
> I my temps dropped and I started to bleed.
> Classic chemical pregnancy right? I didn't want to get down on another mc so I was happy to start a fresh cycle.
> My bleeding has lasted about 6 days but has been lighter than what my period normally is, which is also normal for a very early mc.
> The past two days my temps have been high again and I still have veiny boobs so I thought i'd use one or the first response dip strips I have left. It is a very faint bfp!! WTF?!
> I know hcg can take a while to leave the body after a mc but the same test was VERY negative a week ago.
> This means my hcg levels have dropped and then started rising again...
> Obviously this is not a viable pregnancy because the bfp is still faint, I don't think i'm having a miracle baby or anything. I just want to know if anything like this has happened to any of you girls before? Did your cycle return to normal? Did you have another bleed afterwards?
> It was so early i thought my O would be on track I just want to start trying again..

I had the same in January. Sadly it did end in a MC. I had a positive test then negative then a short bleed then positive tests again and they stayed positive for a few weeks. My hcg levels climbed really slowly then fell again. I hope this is a miracle baby for you but it sounds more like a loss. So sorry.:hugs:


----------



## LalaR

I got my positive OPK yesterday. We haven't been able to BD since Mon as we have house guests. They leave today. Is it unreasonable for me to go home from work in my lunch hour and ask for some BDing??


----------



## immy11

LalaR - Thanks so much for sharing, I know i'm having a mc I just need to know what i'm in for.. I know no one knows, all I can do is go to the doctor and hope it all doesn't take too long. It's just nice to have you girls to talk to and find out other people's similar experiences. Thanks.


----------



## sharnw

O pains all day, far out Im so glad its bed time for me... Night all, see you all tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Crystal5483

So I am still getting negative OPKs (ICs and ClearBlue Digital) but they are definitely getting darker. Another slight temp dip today... do you think this could be it?


----------



## almosthere

i would say your O day was with the opk with same line colors (first block of opks, second to last test)-GL!


----------



## lizlovelust

So temp is still elevated today but i guess not enough for FF to say i Oed, countdowntopregnancy says i Oed CD10....


----------



## almosthere

orrr based on the blue, you are about to O soon!


----------



## nicole844

almosthere said:


> i would say your O day was with the opk with same line colors (first block of opks, second to last test)-GL!

I think so too! Usually only part of the line has to be as dark OR the same color!! I never got darker. Don't these drive you up the wall?! :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

fingersxxd said:


> Almostthere- I had the same thing with my first baby. I bled for two weeks light to medium pink to almost red and then brown. At the time I didn't know I was pregnant cuz it was 5 weeks after a MC and I wasn't certain I had even O'd yet and we only BD'd once. Talk about timing eh? I found out I was pregnant shortly after when I started barfing every 5 minutes!

oh goodness! haha thanks for sharing-if you don't mind me asking-were you a regular tww spotter after dtd in the time frame? That is what makes it hard-I can't tell if the spotting is my normal spotting/possible IB, or possible sensitivity to sex due to early pregnancy. DH is afraid to DTD since two nights ago when it happened, so just waiting for af-should come tomorrow if not later...


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks the last two in that first block are from this morning... I KNOW you're not suppose to use FMU but I wanted to see what was going on lol


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear what you are going through immy-sounds very confusing-stay strong and I sgree-get over the the doctor when you can! GL <3


----------



## mamawananotha

almosthere said:


> Hi Ladies-cd 25 today, should not get af, til tomorrow at the super earliest. TMI ALERT =( Last night I spotted BIG TIME after dtd-like instead of the light pink it usually is, it was more dark dark pink, basically red. This makes me very sure I have af on the way soon-although checked my cm this am and no pink or red-just wet and kind of orangy tint. Guessing no baby in my arms for 2012 =(

You're not out until a real AF, so please keep hope alive! I had more than light spotting cd 22-24 and then off and on from CD 27-35 (after several BFPs) when I was pregnant with my son. It was scary to see, so I know how hard it is for you right now to deal with.

FXed for you!


----------



## lorojovanos

I took two tests this am with FMU. I can see colour IRL, hoping it shows in the pics, that's why I inverted...8 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3343.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 12









IMG_3344.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## nicole844

lorojovanos said:


> I took two tests this am with FMU. I can see colour IRL, hoping it shows in the pics, that's why I inverted...8 dpo.

I think I can see the line for sure in both inverted!! You should def know by tomorrow!! Yayyyy for possible :bfp:
I'd say congrats!!!


----------



## almosthere

i def see a line in the top right one!!


----------



## mamawananotha

SS for me at CD7 - overnight between CD5&6 I had cramping in the lower abdomen. I was excited to see a dip in my chart on CD6. This morning temp shot back up. Otherwise, I'm feeling pretty normal. 

I'm trying really hard to ignore any sore boobs, fatigue, nausea because I know that these can all be signs of high progesterone and normal PMS. I have a progesterone test today ordered by my endo because I told her we were trying again. So far my BBT chart is looking great and eerily similar to when we conceived my son in 2009.

Bought 4 cheap $store tests yesterday and of course today's is negative. I won't start testing on a FRER until Monday, my 'declared' test day CD10. Until then, I just like peeing on something each day. 

Can't wait to see results from all of the April 1 & 2 testers!!


----------



## almosthere

thanks mama I will!!!!! FX!


----------



## lizlovelust

Any ideas on my chart? Doc app moved to monday at 330!


----------



## mamawananotha

lorojovanos said:


> I took two tests this am with FMU. I can see colour IRL, hoping it shows in the pics, that's why I inverted...8 dpo.

I see the line in the regular pic! FX it gets darker! 

Congrats!!


----------



## averitable

Well, I'm out for March, so April here we come. Currently on Cd6, should be ov-ing around the 6th - just after my birthday on the 4th! Testing probably around the 24th. 

Fx everybody!


----------



## DBZ34

immy- :hugs: So sorry you're going through this. I would definitely get to the doctor and get it all checked out. I hope he/she can give you the answers that you're looking for. It's never easy, but I know you'll get through this and come out stronger on the other side. :hugs: 



lizlove- Your first three temps at the beginning of your cycle may be what is keeping FF from thinking that you ov'd. Your temps after ov seem to be in the mid to high 98s where as right now, you're sitting just below that. So I would vote for no ov just yet. I would keep an eye out though. Looking at last months chart, it seems like this month may be following a similar pattern, so ov may be right around the corner. Give it a few more days. I would make sure to BD every other day until you're up in the mid 98s....you don't want to stop too early and miss ov. Good luck! 



loro- I can't really see anything in the regular pic and just a hint in the inverted. But I don't doubt they're there irl. I hope your lines darken up soon! Maybe retest in a couple of days and give the HCG time to build up properly. I can't wait to see your two nice dark lines. :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Here they are before I took them out of the cases...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3375.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Krippy

lorojovanos said:


> I took two tests this am with FMU. I can see colour IRL, hoping it shows in the pics, that's why I inverted...8 dpo.

I think I see something! FXd to see what tomorrow brings! GL!


----------



## samj732

Crap. Can someone look at my chart? FF gave me crosshairs, so it's saying I'm 3DPO, but I had + OPK's yesterday and the day before so I thought I would be Oing today. Is it possible to get + opk's AFTER ovulation? I'm so confused, and a little upset because I'm not sure we caught it if I'm 3DPO already...


----------



## Beautifullei2

HELP!!! I posted this on another thread but really need help trying to figure out whats going on.... ...Not sure if its from the clomid or what but this month has not been normal at all. Usually I can tell when I ovulate and it lasts maybe a day or 2.. This month I O on monday night or tuesday morning.. well Im still having mild cramps in my lower abdomen that seam to come and go. Then today I noticed my Cm is increasing! Any one else have this happen after starting clomid? Im trying my hardest not to read into it to much but GOOGLE gets the best of me sometimes!!

I really don't want to get my hopes up and then them be crushed!!! :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies, doc app soon, whats the test, qualitative or what to get the HCG levels? I want to just get one in case!


----------



## nicole844

lizlovelust said:


> Hey ladies, doc app soon, whats the test, qualitative or what to get the HCG levels? I want to just get one in case!

I'm not quite sure of the name, but good luck!! Finger's crossed for you and if not it's still early! :hugs:


----------



## minni2906

Ladies, I am pretty sure AF is officially here so I won't be testing next week. I am however, ECSTATIC to have AF back! :happydance: Despite the miserable pain I am currently in!:growlmad: I just hope she doesn't disappear for another 5 months after this. :haha:


----------



## lorojovanos

Took this, SMU, held for a VERY long time. Pic taken at 5 minutes. Are these tests known for evaps? I'm driving myself bonkers if it's + or an evap...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3451.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## samj732

Looks positive to me loro!!


----------



## 28329

It looks too thick for an evap. Did it come up in 10 minute time frame


----------



## DBZ34

samj732 said:


> Crap. Can someone look at my chart? FF gave me crosshairs, so it's saying I'm 3DPO, but I had + OPK's yesterday and the day before so I thought I would be Oing today. Is it possible to get + opk's AFTER ovulation? I'm so confused, and a little upset because I'm not sure we caught it if I'm 3DPO already...

If you're getting positive opks, you're probably about to ov, despite what FF says. Sometimes it's wrong and if you think you haven't ov'd, then maybe you haven't. I think FF will change where your crosshairs are in a few days, if your temps get higher. If not, then it's probably right. The best thing to do is to keep BDing and see what happens with your temps. :)


----------



## lorojovanos

28329 said:


> It looks too thick for an evap. Did it come up in 10 minute time frame

It def did come up in the right time. I've had lots of evaps before, but this is the first time I used this brand. You can see "something" IRL, but you can see it way better when its inverted. That's where I'm fearing it's just picking up the antibody strip...


----------



## LadyNikon

Loro - I'm not good at seeing lines when people post pictures (I'm the person that sits at the computer tilting my head thinking "I don't see a thing") and I can see a line without making the picture big. It's faint, but there. :thumbup:


----------



## girlinyork

Liz, I think it's the quantative (sp?) one you want.

Sam, you seem covered to me either way.

Loro, is that a pink or blue dye test? Either way, really hope that's your BFP :)


----------



## lorojovanos

girlinyork said:


> Liz, I think it's the quantative (sp?) one you want.
> 
> Sam, you seem covered to me either way.
> 
> Loro, is that a pink or blue dye test? Either way, really hope that's your BFP :)

It's a blue dye. I always use $ pink ones, then confirm with FRER, but the store had ZERO FRER's left so I bought a few of these...
I know blue ones are bad...that's why I'm trying to not get excited...


----------



## Krippy

girlinyork said:


> Liz, I think it's the quantative (sp?) one you want.
> 
> Sam, you seem covered to me either way.
> 
> Loro, is that a pink or blue dye test? Either way, really hope that's your BFP :)

How are you feeling girlinyork? Have you tested yet or are you still holding off?


----------



## lizlovelust

girlinyork said:


> Liz, I think it's the quantative (sp?) one you want.
> 
> Sam, you seem covered to me either way.
> 
> Loro, is that a pink or blue dye test? Either way, really hope that's your BFP :)

Thanks! Im also going to see why my cycles are so weird and see what i can do to regulate them and what not.


----------



## girlinyork

I tested on an IC Krippy and got what I thought I saw the faintest line but I could have line eye so I threw it away and disregarded it. If there was a line I'll see it for sure tomorrow :) How are you? x


----------



## echo

I have had positive opk's AFTER ovulation. Apparently it can still measure high levels of the LH surge while they are dropping. I get flaming positives for 5 days: the rise, o, and the fall.


----------



## echo

:hugs: Immy.


----------



## sharnw

What the heck my ovaries are in so much pain. I might go to the hospital i think :( feels like my ovaries are about to burst :'(






Update.. Ok easing a little and its just the left O now.
Worst O pain i ever had! I hope its Common????


----------



## nicole844

sharnw said:


> What the heck my ovaries are in so much pain. I might go to the hospital i think :( feels like my ovaries are about to burst :'(

Oh my goodness! What do you think could be happening? I hope you are okay honey! :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Its easing now. Omg it was painful. Glad its not as bad like it was an hour ago. Im going to the hospital just to checked out. Just incase. 

Thanks nicole


----------



## nicole844

sharnw said:


> Its easing now. Omg it was painful. Glad its not as bad like it was an hour ago. Im going to the hospital just to checked out. Just incase.
> 
> Thanks nicole

I'm glad you are going to make sure, please keep us posted!! Everything will be just fine!


----------



## Krippy

girlinyork said:


> I tested on an IC Krippy and got what I thought I saw the faintest line but I could have line eye so I threw it away and disregarded it. If there was a line I'll see it for sure tomorrow :) How are you? x

That sounds promising! GL with your testing tomorrow...Let me know how it goes! I am impatiently waiting until Tuesday but it sure is hard...thinking I may bump it up to Sunday if I am still feeling the same symptoms! I just don't want to waste money or be disappointed to not see anything if is is too early. Sigh...it shouldn't be this complicated right? lol


----------



## echo

GL girlinyork!

afm...I have been analyzing my stuff, and I think I am 5 or 6 dpo. Nips are sensitive, but it also seems to come and go. I had the worst lower abdominal cramps earlier today. Just awful. Felt like being constipated and af cramps. Happened suddenly, lasted maybe 15 minutes and then gone. I literally wanted to curl up into a ball, but I was driving and couldn't. Minor cramps since then, with a few kind of pinches, or pokes on the left. I don't know. I've been cramping off and on now for weeks, so I am not hopeful. Just wondering if it might be cysts or something? Anyone?


----------



## nicole844

echo said:


> GL girlinyork!
> 
> afm...I have been analyzing my stuff, and I think I am 5 or 6 dpo. Nips are sensitive, but it also seems to come and go. I had the worst lower abdominal cramps earlier today. Just awful. Felt like being constipated and af cramps. Happened suddenly, lasted maybe 15 minutes and then gone. I literally wanted to curl up into a ball, but I was driving and couldn't. Minor cramps since then, with a few kind of pinches, or pokes on the left. I don't know. I've been cramping off and on now for weeks, so I am not hopeful. Just wondering if it might be cysts or something? Anyone?

Could be implantation and that little bean is burrowing deep! I have had cramps since O too & am 6 dpo :thumbup:


----------



## gnome86

Hey mrs M! Prob pointless me testing April as am having the AF from hell following taking noresthisterone on holiday and am about to ovulate so somehow dont think will be able to lure partner into bding lol. Is it ok if i follow the thread though and join back in next month? x


----------



## ~chipper~

Hiya Ladies - coming over from March thread (and many before that). I need to go through and catch up! Hope this is the month for many many BFP's!

MrsMM, please add me to test on the 25th, Thanks so much! 

xx


----------



## danni2kids

My Temp when up a little this morning YAYYYY my chart no longer resembles a pancake!!!

Sharnw: I hope you are ok, if it's any consolation i tend to suffer quite painful ovulation pain.


----------



## echo

~chipper~ said:



> Hiya Ladies - coming over from March thread (and many before that). I need to go through and catch up! Hope this is the month for many many BFP's!
> 
> MrsMM, please add me to test on the 25th, Thanks so much!
> 
> xx

Hi.
Lets hope Ruby is right for both of us! She gave me BFP in Dec 2011 or BFP or due date Dec 2012. This would be the due in Dec '12 for me....


----------



## PepsiChic

forgot to temp yesterday and today. not used to it. I know im past O day now no CM at all and im irritable all the time. fingers crossed witch stays away 9 days still shes suppose to be here


----------



## 28329

Omg, I have the worst af cramps. They're so intense. I'm to and fro the toilet every 20 minutes because I'm sure witch is coming. Not due for 5 days!


----------



## echo

Sounds promising!


----------



## ~chipper~

echo said:


> ~chipper~ said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies - coming over from March thread (and many before that). I need to go through and catch up! Hope this is the month for many many BFP's!
> 
> MrsMM, please add me to test on the 25th, Thanks so much!
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi.
> Lets hope Ruby is right for both of us! She gave me BFP in Dec 2011 or BFP or due date Dec 2012. This would be the due in Dec '12 for me....Click to expand...

Oh I hope she is right for you too! I'll be waiting to see, GL!


----------



## 28329

At 9dpo I had sharp shooting pains on and off for 6 hours and yesterday the af cramps started but today they're intense. I'm curled up in a ball. I honestly feel like the witch is here.


----------



## ~chipper~

28329 said:


> Omg, I have the worst af cramps. They're so intense. I'm to and fro the toilet every 20 minutes because I'm sure witch is coming. Not due for 5 days!

Hope you're ok....


----------



## Krippy

Hope this is it for you 28329! When are you thinking of testing? 

I am still trying to stick to the 3rd for testing but I broke down and tested last night and it was of course a BFN. Way too early! Silly me...lol

I did have some snot like cm this afternoon...I had that in my last pregnancy and I haven't noticed it any other time so I am hoping that this is it! Anyone else ever experience this? It was like real snot...sorry TMI but it was so strange!


----------



## 28329

I'm ok thanks chipper. This is just new for me. Kinda curled up in a ball with my teddy watching a dvd. I'll be fine in the morning. I hope. 
Thank you krippy. I am so ready for my sticky bean! I don't test anymore. My lp is long so I've a while until I'm due. If no witch at 19dpo I'll test. That'll put me at 2 days late. Snot like cm is a great sign. Couple months ago there was a thread on snotty cm and about 65/70% of the ladies with it got a bfp. Fingers crossed for you hunnie.


----------



## Krippy

Awesome news! Thanks hun! So sorry that you have to wait that long for your BFP! But some things are worth the wait aren't they! FXd for you!


----------



## 28329

Certainly will be worth the wait. But the wait is so difficult. But when I get my bfp the 9 months will fly by. I really hope you're heading towards your bfp. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## almosthere

of course this happens after I pee in the cup and test...af arrives a day early, a very short 25dc for me...and a BFN before April even hits!

MRSMM24 I hope you are doing well! Could you please fix my testing date to April 30th? 

Thanks!


----------



## echo

almosthere said:


> of course this happens after I pee in the cup and test...af arrives a day early, a very short 25dc for me...and a BFN before April even hits!
> 
> MRSMM24 I hope you are doing well! Could you please fix my testing date to April 30th?
> 
> Thanks!

:hugs: that stinks. gl this cycle!


----------



## almosthere

thanks echo-i am hoping cycle 8 is the one, i feel like i have waiting so long for my bfp moment <3


----------



## 28329

almosthere said:


> of course this happens after I pee in the cup and test...af arrives a day early, a very short 25dc for me...and a BFN before April even hits!
> 
> MRSMM24 I hope you are doing well! Could you please fix my testing date to April 30th?
> 
> Thanks!

Oh no! I'm sorry. Best of luck this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

thanks! on a good note-I think since stopping bcps, my cycles are finally starting to get a bit more regular-around 25-27 days long instad of 26-36 days long! And my af started nice and red instead of brown so hoping this means my first bundle of joy will be created soon, hopefully it won't take more than a year all together to conceive...


----------



## 28329

Here's hoping you get your bfp this cycle hunnie


----------



## samj732

Well I hope we caught that eggie, OH is staying with a friend tonight because we are driving each other crazy and it's time for a night off! I get so sick of :sex: sometimes too. Also, my dad is having surgery next Tuesday so hopefully this TWW will fly by now that I have other things to do!


----------



## Sholi

Hi everyone, mrs mm please add me to the 27th April


----------



## Crystal5483

I FINALLY got my positive OPK tonight!! 

Same as last month CD19!


----------



## LalaR

:hugs: almost. At least you are still in with a chance for April!

AFM - 1dpo today I think which moves my test date to Friday 13th!! I hope it is lucky for me!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Lalar- you will be testing with me!! :) woo hoo!! Lucky Friday the 13th for us!!


----------



## sharnw

Opk is negative now, O pain is gone. it lasted 4-5 hours, heres to the tww! :dust:

*LalaR* yay more girls to wait out with me xox


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Could you please put me in for April 22nd? 

Thank you! :D


----------



## shonababu

i tested today out of curiosity... BFN...so wont be testing on 1st... will test on 3rd April... if AF does not come...:wacko:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Second day high on cbfm!! But af still here and heavy :'(


----------



## 28329

I woke up this morning and my cramps were gone. My uterus feels a little bruised from all that terrible cramping though. I hope they was good cramps.


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning Ladies, 
So my temperature dropped today...WAY WAY down. Check out my chart, it took out my crosshairs:( Took a FRER 6 days early test and it was stark white with FMU. CM is still very creamy...


----------



## girlinyork

Bfn today but sat with head in toilet losing my lunch :/


----------



## lizlovelust

Ff still hasnt given crosshairs but i swear i Oed


----------



## samj732

Well FF changed my crosshairs this morning and "confirmed" them so they aren't a dotted line anymore. I hope they get changed just one more day.
It says my intercourse timing is "good" WTF?! It's great damnit! :haha: I think I would like to BD the day before O more then the day of O because you never know how long it takes those little guys to get up there...


----------



## SIEGAL

I am back, again. Put me down for April 26 - thanks!


----------



## Crystal5483

Good afternoon ladies!!

I got my positive OPK last night and again this morning!


----------



## nicole844

Crystal5483 said:


> Good afternoon ladies!!
> 
> I got my positive OPK last night and again this morning!
> 
> View attachment 366189
> 
> View attachment 366193
> 
> View attachment 366191
> 
> View attachment 366195

Congrats!! There's no question about those results! You know what to do!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Crystal5483 said:


> Good afternoon ladies!!
> 
> I got my positive OPK last night and again this morning!
> 
> View attachment 366189
> 
> View attachment 366193
> 
> View attachment 366191
> 
> View attachment 366195

Yay!!!! Good luck xxx


----------



## BabyDust04

Hello Ladies!

May I join? I will be testing April 30th. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## almosthere

yay crystal!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies! Welcome BabyDust04 :wave:

almosthere - I LOVE your avatar!


----------



## 28329

Cramps are back. So feels like af coming but I know she's not!


----------



## Krippy

28329 said:


> Cramps are back. So feels like af coming but I know she's not!

Me too 28329! FXd this is it for us! I might cave and test this afternoon...not sure if I should or not...eeeeeekkk!


----------



## girlinyork

Test Krippy :D


----------



## Krippy

girlinyork said:


> Test Krippy :D

Alright girlinyork...I am going to give myself a few hours though so that I can have something good to test with! I will keep you posted!

:blush:


----------



## girlinyork

Yay :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Did you test krippy!?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Krippy! X


----------



## lizlovelust

Good luck krippy!


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## sharnw

Dont think i O yet. Temps gone down again..


----------



## nicole844

TheEternal said:


> Well, pretty much 8dpo here, so I thought I report my symptoms.
> 
> Cramps in left abdomen, bloated, gassy, VERY grumpy (poor hubby has to suffer), quite tired even tho I've slept pretty well. Painful bbs I have started to experience a few days ago, first only at night when I lay on my side in bed, but now it's also during daytime. I thought first it might be chest pains, since I've been having chest pains on and off sometimes due to anxiety, but it doesn't feel quite like that.
> Oh and temperature has gone up quite a bit.
> 
> Anyway, gl to anyone who tests :winkwink:

7 dpo and these are great symptoms!! Having the same plus very strange dreams! My bbs have hurt since O day which is very strange and one of mine is much more swollen than the other, the glands are massive and 1 nipple is darker- anyone else notice this? Can't wait to test 4/04
Good luck testing Krippy!!


----------



## LadyNikon

Patience is not a virtue of mine, so I tested mid-afternoon today and got a BFN. I'll try and hold off until Wednesday when AF is due, so feel free to change me from the 1st to the 4th.


----------



## echo

My bra hurts.
Asked hubby if my breasts look bigger, he looked for a minute and said "they change throughout the month. they look normal." He's no help at all! Love him, though!


----------



## lizlovelust

Im not sure if I actually Oed or not, I swear I did?


----------



## echo

Do you ever cramp when you o?


----------



## Meadowlark

:flower: can you put me in for trstin gon the 3rd of April please. First clomid round means I can finally predict my cycle :happydance: and post on a testing thread yay!!


----------



## nicole844

echo said:


> Do you ever cramp when you o?

I did this time and continued to have pretty bad ones until 5dpo... I'm 7 now and have been having them every now and then with a sore back at night.


----------



## Krippy

Too early still ladies! And I have figured it out that I am 8 dpo today rather then 10 dpo...so way too early! Uggghhh I hate this waiting! Maybe test again on Wednesday or Thursday if AF doesn't show! No more keeping tests in the house...too tempting! Thank you all for your support though...hope we all get those BFPs soon!


----------



## Meadowlark

I ran out of tests the last cycle and I havnt bought any more to stop me poas every time I need to go lol


----------



## 28329

Krippy said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Cramps are back. So feels like af coming but I know she's not!
> 
> Me too 28329! FXd this is it for us! I might cave and test this afternoon...not sure if I should or not...eeeeeekkk!Click to expand...

Ooooo, testing! :happydance: I'll not test until witch is late. But DF came home with 4 tests today. He he.


----------



## echo

nicole844 said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Do you ever cramp when you o?
> 
> I did this time and continued to have pretty bad ones until 5dpo... I'm 7 now and have been having them every now and then with a sore back at night.Click to expand...

I don't always, but have the same. My back is so sore.


----------



## Bay

MrsMM can you please kindly put me down for testing on 9th. 

Congrats to the early bfps and goodluck to everyone else.


----------



## 28329

Its april tomorrow.....bring in those bfp's!!
Gosh, I am so ready for my flashies.


----------



## lizlovelust

echo said:


> Do you ever cramp when you o?

Sometimes I have and other times I have no idea if I Oed or not.


----------



## taurusmom05

28239-- yes! it is april tomorrow! wow, i didnt even realize!! im getting excited about this month! my last chance for a 2012 baby!!! :) how are you doin?


----------



## 28329

I'm doing ok thanks taurus. How about uou? I'm suffering intense af cramps the last 2 days and af not due for 4 days but nothing I can't handle.


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, What is this test? Looks like a dye run, but it stops right where the line should be. And when I invert it, it really glows. I've never had an evap glow, ever...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3505.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## taurusmom05

28329- yuck for cramps! is it normal for you to have them at this many DPO? maybe thats a good sign?! oohhh fx fx fx!!


----------



## taurusmom05

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, What is this test? Looks like a dye run, but it stops right where the line should be. And when I invert it, it really glows. I've never had an evap glow, ever...

i deffo see what you are talking about! how many DPO are you?? i hope this is a start of a bfp!!!!!!!!!! wahoo!!


----------



## lorojovanos

taurusmom05 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Girls, What is this test? Looks like a dye run, but it stops right where the line should be. And when I invert it, it really glows. I've never had an evap glow, ever...
> 
> i deffo see what you are talking about! how many DPO are you?? i hope this is a start of a bfp!!!!!!!!!! wahoo!!Click to expand...

I'm 9dpo, but today my temp major dropped, FF took away my crosshairs. Still major creamy cm and I can see something in both tests, obviously the last one is more obvious. But you can see the dye ran, so I don't know if it stopped at where the test line is or what...


----------



## taurusmom05

loro- aaaahhh thats frustrating! are you going to test again in the AM?!


----------



## lorojovanos

I will be testing every day until it's blazingly obvious or AF comes...:)


----------



## sharnw

I called my FS nurse about my temp not rising, and she said dont pay attention to tempurature.. Just to make sure i O, She booked me in on thursday to check my pro levels,, i hate blood tests :(


----------



## lizlovelust

I swear I Oed, but what do you ladies think?


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> I swear I Oed, but what do you ladies think?

Your chart looks great!


----------



## lizlovelust

lorojovanos said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I swear I Oed, but what do you ladies think?
> 
> Your chart looks great!Click to expand...

So you think I Oed then? I sure hope so! If so this is the first I've ever Oed this early!:shrug:


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I swear I Oed, but what do you ladies think?
> 
> Your chart looks great!Click to expand...
> 
> So you think I Oed then? I sure hope so! If so this is the first I've ever Oed this early!:shrug:Click to expand...

I've only been charting one cycle and I'm confused about my own, but if I were you, I would think, yes!


----------



## lizlovelust

lorojovanos said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I swear I Oed, but what do you ladies think?
> 
> Your chart looks great!Click to expand...
> 
> So you think I Oed then? I sure hope so! If so this is the first I've ever Oed this early!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've only been charting one cycle and I'm confused about my own, but if I were you, I would think, yes!Click to expand...

oh yay I sure hope so! It sure looks like it doesn't it?


----------



## lizlovelust

oh my gosh so I looked at my FF again and the setting was set to OPK for some reason, so I changed it back to advanced and I got my crosshairs!! YAY


----------



## sharnw

Liz if you believe you O'd, than you must have O'd. I swear I O'd 2 days ago. My temps dont show, So being me I called my fertility specialist nurse and she said dont pay any attention to temp charting. 
On my cd15 My cp was very high, soft and open, I had loads of fertile cm and my opk was +++, now my cp is medium, firm and almost closed, my cm is white and sticky now. I definitely O'd. It could be your environment, 
its been very cold here where I live for the past 2 nights, Last night I was freezing, never got much sleep, there a so many reason for your temp being low/high. :thumbup: GL, you will be fine liz :)


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks, FF confirmed it too!


----------



## fingersxxd

almosthere said:


> fingersxxd said:
> 
> 
> Almostthere- I had the same thing with my first baby. I bled for two weeks light to medium pink to almost red and then brown. At the time I didn't know I was pregnant cuz it was 5 weeks after a MC and I wasn't certain I had even O'd yet and we only BD'd once. Talk about timing eh? I found out I was pregnant shortly after when I started barfing every 5 minutes!
> 
> oh goodness! haha thanks for sharing-if you don't mind me asking-were you a regular tww spotter after dtd in the time frame? That is what makes it hard-I can't tell if the spotting is my normal spotting/possible IB, or possible sensitivity to sex due to early pregnancy. DH is afraid to DTD since two nights ago when it happened, so just waiting for af-should come tomorrow if not later...Click to expand...

I spotted sometimes but never consistently. Maybe 1 outta 3 cycles but never like this. Doc told me it was perfectly normal but I was still freaking until I saw her heartbeat two months later because my previous pregnancy had ended in a mmc.


----------



## samj732

I hate the TWW. 

I had a sharp cramp near my right ovary today that lasted about ten seconds, it was enough to take my breath away! Strange. And someone earlier posted about having sore BBs, like the glands were swollen? I had that last cycle from O day to AF and it looks like I'm having it again this cycle. I hate it because now I'm not looking at it like a symptom like I want to.

I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot... :rofl:

Anyways, since I'm 3DPO today I will probably start testing on the 7th instead of the 15th because gosh forbid I put it off any longer then 10DPO :haha:


----------



## nicole844

samj732 said:


> I hate the TWW.
> 
> I had a sharp cramp near my right ovary today that lasted about ten seconds, it was enough to take my breath away! Strange. And someone earlier posted about having sore BBs, like the glands were swollen? I had that last cycle from O day to AF and it looks like I'm having it again this cycle. I hate it because now I'm not looking at it like a symptom like I want to.
> 
> I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot... :rofl:
> 
> Anyways, since I'm 3DPO today I will probably start testing on the 7th instead of the 15th because gosh forbid I put it off any longer then 10DPO :haha:

Yep!! Mine were sore from the day I Oed and haven't stopped yet, just worse and i swear nipple changes today. I am 8 dpo now and my cramps stayed until around 4 dpo. Now just exhausted, crazy dreams, moody, and starving! Getting $ store tests to start POAS daily until my pricey test on 4/04!!

:dust: to everyone testing in April, it has arrived!


----------



## RebeccaLO

I'm about 5dpo and got a viral fever. I was so optimistic this month but now I'm thinking being ill may change things. Grrr. 
:dust:


----------



## 28329

taurusmom05 said:


> 28329- yuck for cramps! is it normal for you to have them at this many DPO? maybe thats a good sign?! oohhh fx fx fx!!

No definately not normal for me. I don't cramp until cd2. They were so bad last night that I they gave me bad back ache and I couldn't sleep for a while. But they're gone this morning.


----------



## taurusmom05

28329-- that is so exciting!! :) what a great sign! i always feel like i have symptoms, then when i look at my symptom tracker... i realize its the same every month-- so anything different is definitely a great sign! im getting so excited for you!


----------



## 28329

Don't get too excited, I'm concvinced my body is playing tricks on me and the witch will come on wednesday. BUT if you must get excited I'll tell you about the sharp shooting/pinching pains I got at 9dpo, that's new for me too :) he he.


----------



## samj732

Does anyone know if high progesterone is bad? I think that is what is causing my boobs to be so sore right after O to AF.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

RebeccaLO said:


> I'm about 5dpo and got a viral fever. I was so optimistic this month but now I'm thinking being ill may change things. Grrr.
> :dust:

Aww hun. Don't count yourself out yet! Sending you lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## taurusmom05

yes, 28329--- i must get excited!! eeeeek!! this could very well be it! a little positive thinking couldnt hurt. right?! im dying for you to test now. lol i cant wait til your testing day!


----------



## TheEternal

My bbs hurt so badly today. ouch.


----------



## ickle pand

Samj- It's is the progesterone that causes the AF/ early pregnancy symptoms like sore boobs. It's definitely not a bad thing though. It shows you've had a good strong ovulation. Some women need progesterone supplements because their own aren't high enough to sustain a pregnancy.


----------



## vaniilla

April is finally here! good luck to all of us testing this month :dust::dust:


----------



## 28329

Ha ha taurus. I need people to cling on to hope for me because I'm slowly loosing it. I don't want to test unless I'm late but just for you I'll test with FMU tomorrow. :)


----------



## LalaR

2dpo and either got a horrible cold starting or my hayfever is here with a vengence. struggling as I can't take my usual meds as we are ttc. Boo! I hope all you ladies are looking forward to a successful month.


----------



## Crystal5483

So Weird... I am still getting a positive on my OPKs - digital and IC! It's been like that since Friday at 8:30 (the first time I tested + but I suppose it could have been happening since mid-day Friday!) In the 2 years I've been OPKing - I have never had a surge longer than 24 hours... not even on Clomid! This is our natural cycle and I really hope this is it!


----------



## almosthere

good luck crystal! I am the opposite, I began with pos. opk's anywhere from 3-5 days in a row!! But now I am lucky if I even get 2. I can pinpoint o better now that I only get one a cycle-but I hope since your opk tests are off this cycle that it means a good sign!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh good luck Crystal! Any chance you could already be pregnant? X


----------



## Crystal5483

Nope lol we weren't allowed to try last month bc of the mc in Dec. So it should be just a great O! (hoping) lol


----------



## samj732

Oookk, FF is starting to piss me off. I've been 3DPO for 3 days now. It better not change again because we stopped BDing and it wasn't fun anymore, and became just baby making sex.



ickle pand said:


> Samj- It's is the progesterone that causes the AF/ early pregnancy symptoms like sore boobs. It's definitely not a bad thing though. It shows you've had a good strong ovulation. Some women need progesterone supplements because their own aren't high enough to sustain a pregnancy.

Thanks :) So if FF changes my crosshairs again I'm gunna say it's wrong because my BBs have been sore for 3-4 days now.


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls hope everyone is doing wonderful today. 
I just popped in real quick to update....is not good news, :witch: she came right on time. 
Oh well, onto the next cycle. Maybe ill have a nice susprise for mothers day


----------



## 28329

Oh no jess. I'm so sorry. I hate her.


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry Jess! I hope that this next cycle is the one!


----------



## Krippy

I second that 28329! What a witch! Sorry to hear Jess! :(


----------



## MrsC1003

Hi everyone, I'm new to the site and will be testing on the 11th April. In my 2nd cycle of TTC with PCOS. Good luck and baby dust to you all and praying to the Baby Gods to bring me a little bean this month!! 4DPO.


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm needing some encouragement. FF took away my crosshairs the other day, after being 8 dpo. ( my temp dropped and they took it away. Today my temp rose again, quite a bit. I have taken every brand of test, with the life brand ones, the pics I've already posted, I can see aline and when I take the tests apart, I can see a really faint line on all 4 of them, but not getting darker. Can't really see them in the case though. Digital's, FRER, $ store, all negative. Is it really too early? Is it possible I didn't actually "O" even with the Clomid? I'm so tempted to just go get my RX filled and start the provera to induce my period and start the cycle again...:( BUT, I'm still having very very creamy white CM...


----------



## samj732

lorojovanos said:


> I'm needing some encouragement. FF took away my crosshairs the other day, after being 8 dpo. ( my temp dropped and they took it away. Today my temp rose again, quite a bit. I have taken every brand of test, with the life brand ones, the pics I've already posted, I can see aline and when I take the tests apart, I can see a really faint line on all 4 of them, but not getting darker. Can't really see them in the case though. Digital's, FRER, $ store, all negative. Is it really too early? Is it possible I didn't actually "O" even with the Clomid? I'm so tempted to just go get my RX filled and start the provera to induce my period and start the cycle again...:( BUT, I'm still having very very creamy white CM...

Maybe it was an implantation dip? Keep testing and temping for a few days and see what happens before you start the provera. It can take a few days for lines to get darker, but it's sounding really good for you! FXed!


----------



## Sholi

Hi ladies, I seem to have had a one day period and usually it's 4/5 days. It can't be implantation as I was due the 27th and af didn't arrive till the 30th. Any ideas?


----------



## lorojovanos

samj732 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I'm needing some encouragement. FF took away my crosshairs the other day, after being 8 dpo. ( my temp dropped and they took it away. Today my temp rose again, quite a bit. I have taken every brand of test, with the life brand ones, the pics I've already posted, I can see aline and when I take the tests apart, I can see a really faint line on all 4 of them, but not getting darker. Can't really see them in the case though. Digital's, FRER, $ store, all negative. Is it really too early? Is it possible I didn't actually "O" even with the Clomid? I'm so tempted to just go get my RX filled and start the provera to induce my period and start the cycle again...:( BUT, I'm still having very very creamy white CM...
> 
> Maybe it was an implantation dip? Keep testing and temping for a few days and see what happens before you start the provera. It can take a few days for lines to get darker, but it's sounding really good for you! FXed!Click to expand...

An Implantation dip this long, like 10 dpo? I thought thats what the 2 temps under my coverline were way back 4/5 dpo. I'm so confused. I will keep temping just to see but I am just wondering others opinions. My hubby thinks I'm losing my mind...


----------



## lorojovanos

Cause if this last dip was "o", which I hope to heck it isn't, I'm going to be totally out as we have BD in over a week and a half:(


----------



## samj732

Maybe, but implantation can take anywhere from 4-12 days. TTC really sucks sometimes :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp went up a good chunk today


----------



## RAFwife

Hello ladies :)
Pleased to be back and testing on April 14th - keeping a positive attitude despite our limited BD opportunities. FXd for everyone, let's hope April is our lucky month!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Can yu change me to march 27th for testing?


----------



## danni2kids

lizlovelust said:


> My temp went up a good chunk today


Liz you have RED cross hairs:happydance::happydance:Your chart is looking good:winkwink:


----------



## danni2kids

lorojovanos said:


> I'm needing some encouragement. FF took away my crosshairs the other day, after being 8 dpo. ( my temp dropped and they took it away. Today my temp rose again, quite a bit. I have taken every brand of test, with the life brand ones, the pics I've already posted, I can see aline and when I take the tests apart, I can see a really faint line on all 4 of them, but not getting darker. Can't really see them in the case though. Digital's, FRER, $ store, all negative. Is it really too early? Is it possible I didn't actually "O" even with the Clomid? I'm so tempted to just go get my RX filled and start the provera to induce my period and start the cycle again...:( BUT, I'm still having very very creamy white CM...

Hi hun, where were the cross hairs originally? It looks to me like an annovultary chart. Is this the first month charting?


----------



## taurusmom05

liz your chart is lookin lovely today! :)

afm, nothing too new! i am 2dpo! wahoo! lol hope everything is doing great!


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - was FF on the OPK mode for your last cycle too? Might be worth going back and changing it if it was because it will make your stats more accurate.


----------



## Crystal5483

How long does it take for FF to give crosshairs?


----------



## danni2kids

Crystal5483 said:


> How long does it take for FF to give crosshairs?

Three high temps in a row after ovulation to get cross hairs.


----------



## 28329

Crystal, looks like you'll get yours tomorrow.


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm still getting a positive still on OPK! Longest surge ever lol


----------



## sharnw

Finally a TEMP RISE, been waiting for 3 days for that! lol

1dpo...... glad Im finally in the tww, I doubt i'l get a bfp because we bd 4 days before O :(

O really dragged out this cycle.. I normally O the same day or the day after I get +++ OPK. This time I O'd 2 days after +++ :dohh:


----------



## 28329

I had that once. Think I had a 5 day surge about 4 months ago. Kinda strange seeing as I'll get a positive one day then negative the next usually.


----------



## DBZ34

I think I'm out this month. Super temp drop tonight along with some of my favorite AF symptoms. Sad. I was feeling so hopeful this month. I guess it's on to the next cycle...as soon as AF shows up tomorrow.


----------



## Annie77

Well I have hptl appt tomorrow to see if my hcg is down to <5 - I have stopped bleeding so i really hope it is all over.

Also I have decided to spend the next 8 weeks focusing on losing weight and toning up a bit, then start trying to conceive again in June or July. It means I won't be testing in april or may after all but I think it is the right thing to do. It will give my bits a rest after the miscarriage but also may stand me in better stead to conceive if I am 1-2 stone lighter. 

Good luck to you all - I will keep nosing in on here to see how everyone gets on.


----------



## nicole844

Annie77 said:


> Well I have hptl appt tomorrow to see if my hcg is down to <5 - I have stopped bleeding so i really hope it is all over.
> 
> Also I have decided to spend the next 8 weeks focusing on losing weight and toning up a bit, then start trying to conceive again in June or July. It means I won't be testing in april or may after all but I think it is the right thing to do. It will give my bits a rest after the miscarriage but also may stand me in better stead to conceive if I am 1-2 stone lighter.
> 
> Good luck to you all - I will keep nosing in on here to see how everyone gets on.

So sorry to hear all of this :cry: Glad you are keeping your head up and focusing on your health! It will definitely pay off in the end when you get your h&h 9 months here's to a bfp in june/july and enjoy the break- no tww! how nice!! :hugs:


----------



## echo

Annie77 said:


> Well I have hptl appt tomorrow to see if my hcg is down to <5 - I have stopped bleeding so i really hope it is all over.
> 
> Also I have decided to spend the next 8 weeks focusing on losing weight and toning up a bit, then start trying to conceive again in June or July. It means I won't be testing in april or may after all but I think it is the right thing to do. It will give my bits a rest after the miscarriage but also may stand me in better stead to conceive if I am 1-2 stone lighter.
> 
> Good luck to you all - I will keep nosing in on here to see how everyone gets on.

:hugs:
Good luck! I'm sorry you are going through all this, but you know what they say..what doesn't break only makes you stronger, right?


----------



## lorojovanos

danni2kids said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I'm needing some encouragement. FF took away my crosshairs the other day, after being 8 dpo. ( my temp dropped and they took it away. Today my temp rose again, quite a bit. I have taken every brand of test, with the life brand ones, the pics I've already posted, I can see aline and when I take the tests apart, I can see a really faint line on all 4 of them, but not getting darker. Can't really see them in the case though. Digital's, FRER, $ store, all negative. Is it really too early? Is it possible I didn't actually "O" even with the Clomid? I'm so tempted to just go get my RX filled and start the provera to induce my period and start the cycle again...:( BUT, I'm still having very very creamy white CM...
> 
> Hi hun, where were the cross hairs originally? It looks to me like an annovultary chart. Is this the first month charting?Click to expand...

Thursday March 22, I had the crosshairs up until yesterday, up until 8 dpo. It is my first cycle charting... That would mean you think I didn't ovulate at all, even with the clomid?


----------



## immy11

Annie77 said:


> Well I have hptl appt tomorrow to see if my hcg is down to <5 - I have stopped bleeding so i really hope it is all over.
> 
> Also I have decided to spend the next 8 weeks focusing on losing weight and toning up a bit, then start trying to conceive again in June or July. It means I won't be testing in april or may after all but I think it is the right thing to do. It will give my bits a rest after the miscarriage but also may stand me in better stead to conceive if I am 1-2 stone lighter.
> 
> Good luck to you all - I will keep nosing in on here to see how everyone gets on.

So sorry Annie, glad to see you will be back on track soon. Fx for you x


----------



## shonababu

hey AF cought me today...
yet another cycle for me...
put me down on 30th april testing...


----------



## ickle pand

Cd 10 and I just got my first high on my CBFM. Don't think I'm due to ov for another 10 days but this is the start of the mating season lol! Need to make sure I don't wear DH out before we get to ov day though.


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## Leinzlove

It most definitley could be! I hope it means BFP! :)


----------



## 28329

Omg, I can't believe I'm saying this but about half an hour ago I got my bfp. I'll grace you with a pictue later. I can't believe it!


----------



## ickle pand

TheEternal said:


> Drop in temp today at 9dpo...could it be THE dip? :blush::dohh:
> 
> Hey, sorry again for the odd question, but does peeing affect temperature? I usually temp before, but this morning it was quite urgent so I temp'd after..Just wondering whether the drop in temp could have been because of that.

Sorry but that could affect your temp. Taking your temp after moving means you're not taking your true basal body temperature. That's why you're not supposed to move, talk or do anything before you've temped. I'd be tempted to discard it if it was me. 

Having said all that one missed/dodgy temp won't affect your chart that much, and it won't change whether your pregnant or not.

Good luck!


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations 28329! Can't wait to see the pic :)


----------



## nicole844

28329 said:


> Omg, I can't believe I'm saying this but about half an hour ago I got my bfp. I'll grace you with a pictue later. I can't believe it!

OMG!! CONGRATS on the :bfp:!!!! :happydance::baby::baby::baby::dance::wohoo::bunny::flasher: I can't wait to see pictures!! :hugs: I swear I got the faintest one tonight too!!! Pics starting tomorrow 
How many DPO are you?


----------



## TheEternal

28329 said:


> Omg, I can't believe I'm saying this but about half an hour ago I got my bfp. I'll grace you with a pictue later. I can't believe it!

Congrats! :thumbup:



ickle pand said:


> TheEternal said:
> 
> 
> Drop in temp today at 9dpo...could it be THE dip? :blush::dohh:
> 
> Hey, sorry again for the odd question, but does peeing affect temperature? I usually temp before, but this morning it was quite urgent so I temp'd after..Just wondering whether the drop in temp could have been because of that.
> 
> Sorry but that could affect your temp. Taking your temp after moving means you're not taking your true basal body temperature. That's why you're not supposed to move, talk or do anything before you've temped. I'd be tempted to discard it if it was me.
> 
> Having said all that one missed/dodgy temp won't affect your chart that much, and it won't change whether your pregnant or not.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Well I always move before I temp, so the temps are all on the same page. Nvm tho, I'll see how it is tomorrow. :)


----------



## ickle pand

I just had a look at your chart. I see you've only been doing it for a wee while and started mid cycle. Just think of this cycle as practice for next cycle, but hopefully you won't need it :)


----------



## taurusmom05

28329!!! Yes!! I had a feeling about your symptoms!!! Congrats! Have a h&h 9 mos.... Cant wait to see the pic! i want all the details. Lol


----------



## Leinzlove

28329 said:


> Omg, I can't believe I'm saying this but about half an hour ago I got my bfp. I'll grace you with a pictue later. I can't believe it!

Yay! Congratulations! Have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## tonkatruck

Congrats 28329! That's great news. Hope next 9 months are happy and healthy!

AFM, all a bit confusing. AF due on 6 April but for last three days since DPO8 have had brownish CM which usually precedes AF but no sign of AF yet. No idea what is happening. Will see how it goes and play the waiting game. Until DPO8 had cramps around ovaries. Other bits and bobs that could be symptoms but could also be my over imagination! Any suggestions or thoughts greatly appreciated. 

Fx for everyone's BFP this month!


----------



## 28329

Thank you ladies. I'm 15dpo today. Was reluctant to test. But instantly there was a faint pink line on a 25miu ic. I can't believe it. Looking forward to everyone getting their bfp.


----------



## sharnw

Congrats 28329!!! :D


----------



## nicole844

tonkatruck said:


> Congrats 28329! That's great news. Hope next 9 months are happy and healthy!
> 
> AFM, all a bit confusing. AF due on 6 April but for last three days since DPO8 have had brownish CM which usually precedes AF but no sign of AF yet. No idea what is happening. Will see how it goes and play the waiting game. Until DPO8 had cramps around ovaries. Other bits and bobs that could be symptoms but could also be my over imagination! Any suggestions or thoughts greatly appreciated.
> 
> Fx for everyone's BFP this month!

Could most definitely be Implantation Bleeding, right on time! Sounds like it to me :flower:


----------



## tonkatruck

nicole844 said:


> tonkatruck said:
> 
> 
> Congrats 28329! That's great news. Hope next 9 months are happy and healthy!
> 
> AFM, all a bit confusing. AF due on 6 April but for last three days since DPO8 have had brownish CM which usually precedes AF but no sign of AF yet. No idea what is happening. Will see how it goes and play the waiting game. Until DPO8 had cramps around ovaries. Other bits and bobs that could be symptoms but could also be my over imagination! Any suggestions or thoughts greatly appreciated.
> 
> Fx for everyone's BFP this month!
> 
> Could most definitely be Implantation Bleeding, right on time! Sounds like it to me :flower:Click to expand...

I wondered if it could be that too but don't want to get my hopes up! Seems like IB is a bit of a myth for some and I don't know how common it actually is. Have promised myself I won't test until April 13 so I'm fighting it out until then! Will kept you updated. 

Really looking forward to a thread with lots of good BFP news on it and plenty of 2012 /xmas / nye babies!!!


----------



## girlinyork

:BFN: for me. AF will probably be here tomorrow. I'm going on the soy isolflavones when AF comes so if I'm lucky I'll be pencilled in for an end of April


----------



## ickle pand

I took soy for a few cycles but it didn't help me so I'm back on agnus castus. There's a good thread on here with a post that explains the pro's and con's of the different days you can take it. I mostly went with CD3-7 though.


----------



## girlinyork

Does Agnus Castus help you to O earlier?


----------



## vaniilla

congrats on your bfp 28329 :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

It helps balance all of your hormones. I have PCOS and it's definitely helped to regulate my cycles. I'm not sure if it's helped me ovulate sooner but I feel that they've been stronger and my temps have been higher afterwards, so I think my progesterone levels have been better.

I buy capsules online from bodykind.com but you can get a tincture too. I take 3 a day and because I feel that I need them to support my progesterone levels, I take them all month long, whereas some women stop them at ov. I stopped cold turkey when I found out I was pregnant and I can't help but wonder if that's what caused the m/c, so next time I'll keep taking them and will slowly wean myself off them during the first tri. 

Definitely worth googling though to see if you think it'd help you.


----------



## girlinyork

I'll try the soy for a cycle or two and if nothing happens I'll switch to agnus castus :) Thanks


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck :)


----------



## mamawananotha

TheEternal said:


> Drop in temp today at 9dpo...could it be THE dip? :blush::dohh:
> 
> Hey, sorry again for the odd question, but does peeing affect temperature? I usually temp before, but this morning it was quite urgent so I temp'd after..Just wondering whether the drop in temp could have been because of that.

It can affect temp, but in my experience getting out of bed always raises the temp. The BBT is lower than your regular 'awake' temp, so for me if I have gotten out of bed before temping, I don't trust that temp because I know it is too high. 

If yours is lower today, that might not be because you got up to pee. Might just be that your temp is indeed lower overall.


----------



## lorojovanos

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Ilikecake

28329 said:


> Thank you ladies. I'm 15dpo today. Was reluctant to test. But instantly there was a faint pink line on a 25miu ic. I can't believe it. Looking forward to everyone getting their bfp.

:happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so huge dip in todays temp! 6DPO, maybe implantation dip???


----------



## BabyDust04

Congrats 28329!! I wish you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats 28329!


----------



## lizlovelust

H&H 9mo 28329!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Congratulations 28329!!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you all think of my chart???


----------



## ickle pand

Looks fine so far Liz. It's still early days though. That dip is probably just the oestrogen surge, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Krippy

This is what I got this morning at 10 dpo...I am tickled pink!
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Beautifullei2

I see a line *Krippy*!! Yay!! :) 

All you ladies with BFP... SEND some Baby dust this way :)

Congrats to all you ladies!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I got my cross hairs today!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Woohoo congrats to all the bfp!! 

Congrats to all those that are now in the tww!!

I think I might haves ovd very early this cycle .. Just waiting for my crosshairs.. Little dissapointed though cause oh and I only bd once... I tried really hard to get some last night and he wasn't feeling well so he just wasn't having it :(


----------



## Crystal5483

Yay Krippy!!!


----------



## PepsiChic

28329 said:


> Thank you ladies. I'm 15dpo today. Was reluctant to test. But instantly there was a faint pink line on a 25miu ic. I can't believe it. Looking forward to everyone getting their bfp.

CONGRATS! :hugs:


----------



## PepsiChic

af due in 6 days, i only just started temping more recently, the first day was 98.1 then after that its been 98.5+ so i know im past O day, we dtd a few times around when I was suppose to be O'ing so im patiently hopeful. 

I dont test till after AFs due date so we'll see what happens!


----------



## SookiesNique

I'd love to be added. I got several BFP yesterday and it turned into a BFN today. I'm going to wait to test again on 4 April. I'm confused and I don't know what to think. I'm not sure if it's possible to test one day and get one thing and then the other and get something different. AF is not due yet either. I am early, but because hubby and I were thinking about quitting for a while I didn't track this cycle. No temps and no OPK. Now I'm in some sort of weird limbo. If anyone else has experienced this sort of thing and got a BFP later, I'd like to hear from you. Either way, I'm hoping that the levels will rise and that 6 April is a long enough wait. Another reason I'm so confused is because I took this cycle of Clomid without inducing AF. Doc said it was ok, and to treat the first pill like CD 5 so I'm assuming AF would be due on 6 April, because the first pill of Clomid was on 12 March. I'm having some symptoms. Decreased appetite, sore BBs, and AF like cramps that come and go. Not to mention a lot of CM that is white and the consistency of lotion. The amount was a bit startling because I'm not used to it. It's more than I've had over the past 3 months even when I thought I O'ed. Either way. I'm here sticking it out until test day.


----------



## tigerlillie

:happydance: woohooo I'm so happy AF arrived today 2 weeks late, so no 61 day cycle this time round :happydance:

MrsMM can you please put me down to test the 30th April


----------



## PepsiChic

Ok im confused maybe someone can help...

(sorry if TMI) normally the few days before O and on O day i have a lot of creamy stretchy CM. and then then im dry till AF. 

today its really water CM and im past O day, any clues what this could be about?


----------



## echo

Congrats 28329! H & H 9mos!


----------



## skeet9924

Pepsi- do you temp or use opk??


----------



## Moorebetter

Pepsi I had the same thing...

Can I please be added to april 7th?!?!?!?!?


----------



## kel21

Big congrats to the bfp's! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

Krippy said:


> This is what I got this morning at 10 dpo...I am tickled pink!

Yay :) I had a good feeling about you x


----------



## Krippy

girlinyork said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> This is what I got this morning at 10 dpo...I am tickled pink!
> 
> Yay :) I had a good feeling about you xClick to expand...

Thanks Doll! I am on :cloud9: Hoping and praying for a sticky bean!

Are you testing soon?


----------



## Beautifullei2

PepsiChic said:


> Ok im confused maybe someone can help...
> 
> (sorry if TMI) normally the few days before O and on O day i have a lot of creamy stretchy CM. and then then im dry till AF.
> 
> today its really water CM and im past O day, any clues what this could be about?


Pepsi the day I got the darkest + with my OPK it was extremely watery as well.. Hopefully its a good thing :D GL hun!


----------



## Crystal5483

Is it bad that my temp dipped today at 3dpo?


----------



## mamawananotha

Congrats to Krippy and 28329!!! (hope I didn't miss another one this morning!)

Tested with smu on a FRER this morning for a bfn at 10dpo, but not giving up hope. Depending on which method of calculation I choose of FF, it says I'm either 9 or 10 dpo, so still pretty early to tell. I am a little bummed because this is the CD that I found out with our son.


----------



## girlinyork

AF got me :cry: . I'll let you know when I'm next testing


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry girlinyork


----------



## Krippy

girlinyork said:


> AF got me :cry: . I'll let you know when I'm next testing

I am so sorry to hear that! :growlmad: I am FXd for you next cycle!


----------



## echo

Congrats Krippy!!


----------



## TheEternal

girlinyork - so sorry, you had such promising symptoms. Well, on to the next one :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies!

April Showers!!!*


:test: April 1st: *E.ROSE, BBEAR690, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77*:test:


*April 2nd!!* :wedding: Happy Anniversary MINNI2906 and xx EMILY xx!:wedding:


:test:* ALMOSTHERE, GIRLINYORK, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, MAMAWANANOTHA, and TINYFOOTSTEPS*:test:


*SHARNW* how are your ovaries feeling today, not like they're going to burst I hope?:dust:


*IMMY11* think that this is worth a call to the doc to get some answers, especiall with your gut telling you this could be ectopic....:flower:


*LOROJOVONOS* I think that you should wait to test on 4.3, every day is goign to stress you out and dilute the "solutions"... GL :dust:


*GNOME* please feel free to stalk this thread away, and don't forget, May is up on the first page of the thread:dust:


*SAMJ732* no, progesstrone is the hormone that is regulating everything even in early pregnancy. So I think I would agree that it isn't bad to have more.:dust:


*CRYSTAL54* I've got 5+ +OPKs, your bosy just OVs differently at times. YAY for your CHs! :dust:


*ANNIE77* I think that is a good idea, you have to separate yourself from TTC for a moment so that you get get healthier and feel healthier as you will sooon see a BFP and not have time enought to devote to YOU! No worries Hun, I will be right here waiting in ya with the June thread!!!:dust:


*ICKLE PAND* YAY! for your high, I hope it continues to go well.:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *JESS19, ALMOSTHERE, SHONABABU, and GIRLINYORK* I hope that you will join us again in the April/May threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *AVERITABLE, ~CHIPPER~, SHOLI, MRSGRUFFALO, SIEGAL, BABYDUST04, MEADOWBROOKE, BAY, MRSC1003, RAFWIFE, SOOKIESNIQUE, TIGERLILLIE, and MOOREBETTER* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from February/March threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *28329, KRIPPY, and NICOLE844* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



_________________________________________
*AFM...* Not much to report on ladies, STILL just waiting for that ugly AF so that I can jump back in to the TTC arena!! I have been VERY busy recently with work and now with our possible move at the end of the month, I am always so very exhausted:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## sharnw

Im feeling well now MrsMM thank you :)
Heres a :flower: for you. X

Afm 2dpo


----------



## lizlovelust

So today i have ewcm thats very stretchy, heartburn, fatigue and gas!


----------



## minni2906

Congrats to all the early April BFPs!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
H&H 9 months to you all!!

afm; CD4!!! So excited that I am not in the 100's anymore! Hahahaha. :haha:
I am fairly certain that AF is done and I am now waiting to O! Hooray! I believe I need to switch my testing date to the 28th. :flower:

Thanks MrsMM. DH and I went on a Spirit Cruise in the inner harbor in Baltimore last night and tonight we are doing dinner at the Cheesecake Factory! So excited! :)


----------



## PepsiChic

skeet9924 said:


> Pepsi- do you temp or use opk??

I temp but only started more recently, i tend to read my body signs more as its quite predictable, especially with CM.



Beautifullei2 said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> Ok im confused maybe someone can help...
> 
> (sorry if TMI) normally the few days before O and on O day i have a lot of creamy stretchy CM. and then then im dry till AF.
> 
> today its really water CM and im past O day, any clues what this could be about?
> 
> 
> Pepsi the day I got the darkest + with my OPK it was extremely watery as well.. Hopefully its a good thing :D GL hun!Click to expand...

ty! fX'd! :hugs:


----------



## SookiesNique

Has anyone ever heard of drinking apple juice cause a BFP?


----------



## lizlovelust

Never heard that before, i drink apple juice all the time and still no bfp


----------



## nicole844

girlinyork said:


> AF got me :cry: . I'll let you know when I'm next testing

Sorry sweetheart :cry: 2013 will be your baby year!!! Enjoy Bding next cycle!!


----------



## lorojovanos

I posted in the TWW, with a new thread. Can anyone who has a sec please take a look and give me some insight? 
Thanks guys!!! xx


----------



## nicole844

tonkatruck said:


> nicole844 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonkatruck said:
> 
> 
> Congrats 28329! That's great news. Hope next 9 months are happy and healthy!
> 
> AFM, all a bit confusing. AF due on 6 April but for last three days since DPO8 have had brownish CM which usually precedes AF but no sign of AF yet. No idea what is happening. Will see how it goes and play the waiting game. Until DPO8 had cramps around ovaries. Other bits and bobs that could be symptoms but could also be my over imagination! Any suggestions or thoughts greatly appreciated.
> 
> Fx for everyone's BFP this month!
> 
> Could most definitely be Implantation Bleeding, right on time! Sounds like it to me :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered if it could be that too but don't want to get my hopes up! Seems like IB is a bit of a myth for some and I don't know how common it actually is. Have promised myself I won't test until April 13 so I'm fighting it out until then! Will kept you updated.
> 
> Really looking forward to a thread with lots of good BFP news on it and plenty of 2012 /xmas / nye babies!!!Click to expand...

It actually happens in around 40% and means your little bean probably burrowed deep if it is IB!! FXed, that is exciting!! You are STRONG to wait that long, can't wait for news!!


----------



## danni2kids

10dpo today woke up feeling sick, hot and with a headache. Although all those symptoms could be related to the progesterone.


----------



## sharnw

danni2kids Cant wait to see your outcome! BFP I bet!! ;)


----------



## fingersxxd

Oh out am I!! Oh well AF came 2 days early, not a bad thing though it means I am 2 days closer to my BFP!


----------



## echo

Well, I'm doubtful about this cycle. But I'm so happy I'm going to see the doctor Monday! Time for answers! My dad just told me my mom had hypothyroidism and low blood pressure, so maybe there is a connection. I have low blood pressure, and low body temps. Who knows, maybe its time for clomid. I just don't want it to remain a mystery. 

Good luck to those testing tomorrow!

So sorry girlinyork, hope you get your 2 lines next month/cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

so sorry fingersxxd! good to see you are keeping a positive attitude about it!

echo - I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism this year and my cycles have completely regulated themselves since starting the meds for it! Good luck at the doctors!


----------



## Crystal5483

Ok silly question - is it a BAD sign for the temp to dip 3dpo? I still got crosshairs even so. But I am so new to all of this that I'm LOST! 

Thanks so much ladies!! :flower:


----------



## DBZ34

Crystal5483 said:


> Ok silly question - is it a BAD sign for the temp to dip 3dpo? I still got crosshairs even so. But I am so new to all of this that I'm LOST!
> 
> Thanks so much ladies!! :flower:

No it's perfectly fine. It's just an estrogen surge that happens in many women's cycles around 2-4DPO. Nothing to be concerned about. :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks DBZ34 ! This has been one weird cycle... An extra long surge and my body is already playing tricks on me!

Thanks sooo much hun! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Torres

I'll be testing on the 20th!


----------



## DBZ34

Crystal5483 said:


> Thanks DBZ34 ! This has been one weird cycle... An extra long surge and my body is already playing tricks on me!
> 
> Thanks sooo much hun! I really appreciate it!

You're welcome. I love looking at charts. 

Actually, looking at you chart again, I think it's just a random dip. Those will happen a lot, nothing to be worried about. I noticed that the circle is open, did you temp at a different time? 

Your temps will go up and down all throughout your LP, it's mostly to do with the balance of hormones in your body. Don't be too concerned about them. The main things to look out for during your LP are larger dips toward the end of your cycle, which could either be an implantation dip (usually around 6-11DPO) or a sign that AF is coming (if it drops one day and continues to drop the next)...


----------



## Crystal5483

Nope! Temped at the same time... but I did mark "sleep deprived" and "fatigue" as symptoms - maybe FF thinks I didn't sleep for 4 hours straight, because I definitely did, I'm just exhausted LOL maybe if I remove those the circle will fill in?


----------



## Crystal5483

Yup I removed "sleep deprived" and it filled back in... LOL


----------



## BabyHopes.

MrsMM, sign me up for April 30th - although I'm sure I'll start testing early as I think I'm going to O early this month. Woohoo!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Whoops - I meant April 20th!

Is there a way to go back and delete posts made in error?




BabyHopes. said:


> MrsMM, sign me up for April 30th - although I'm sure I'll start testing early as I think I'm going to O early this month. Woohoo!


----------



## Crystal5483

No way to delete only to EDIT


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you ladies think of my chart?


----------



## lorojovanos

OMG, I can smell EVERYTHING! I normally have a pretty good nose, but tonight, I was in the other room and could smell my hubby's pee:( And, my bb's started to kill, right near the armpits, like it hurts to put my arms down. Still tonns of creamy cm. I'm either expecting AF or hopefully, a BFP within the next few days cause my hormones are clearly going nuts!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danni2kids

sharnw said:


> danni2kids Cant wait to see your outcome! BFP I bet!! ;)

Thank's sharnw, you really think so? (she say's asking like you know something i don't) Although i must admit i did get a little excited when you said that!!


----------



## SookiesNique

lizlovelust said:


> Never heard that before, i drink apple juice all the time and still no bfp

I know I shouldn't have asked. I just found a review about tests I was using that referenced apple juice. I think I'm just looking for any reason not to believe the positive tests I got yesterday, especially when they were all BFN today. How could someone have BFPs one day and BFNs the next. If I was tracking I would say that I was bet. 8 and 10DPO. I scheduled for bloods to be drawn on Thursday morning. No use worrying until I get that back. Hopefully you can't be too early for BETAs. :dohh:


----------



## nicole844

Liz & Danni: Both your charts look great!! Liz post your temp tomorrow, dips like that can be normal as long as it goes back up!! Fxed!!

Lorojovanos: Those are GREAT symptoms!! My bbs are killing next to my armpits as well, elevated sense of smell is awesome!

Sookies: It may have been chemical pregnancy, that can happen if you test too early :( do you have a picture of the test? Maybe the positive was a dye-run or evap line? Stay positive until the doctor and good luck! Keep us posted!!
:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## immy11

lorojovanos said:


> OMG, I can smell EVERYTHING! I normally have a pretty good nose, but tonight, I was in the other room and could smell my hubby's pee:( And, my bb's started to kill, right near the armpits, like it hurts to put my arms down. Still tonns of creamy cm. I'm either expecting AF or hopefully, a BFP within the next few days cause my hormones are clearly going nuts!!!!!!!!!!!

Great symptoms! I can't wait for you to test :)


----------



## 28329

I just want to say thanks for all the congrats ladies. It means a lot. Although I'm 16dpo today I'm still kinda in the tww because I'm due on tomorrow. My test was slightly darker this morning. I'll do a digi tomorrow. Best of luck to each and every one of you.


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## sharnw

Danni2kids- when are you testing :D


----------



## danni2kids

im actually scared to test:wacko: My FS said to test on Monday, if AF hasn't showed up by then i will be 16dpo. But either way i will be thinking that its the progesterone that has kept AF away and my temp's up.


----------



## fingersxxd

MRSMM could you put me to test on the 30th? If I have another 28 day cycle that'll be the day after AF is due. Although I recently have had 30 day cycles I like 28 better! I'm going to start temping again I think.


----------



## tonkatruck

nicole844 said:


> tonkatruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicole844 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonkatruck said:
> 
> 
> Congrats 28329! That's great news. Hope next 9 months are happy and healthy!
> 
> AFM, all a bit confusing. AF due on 6 April but for last three days since DPO8 have had brownish CM which usually precedes AF but no sign of AF yet. No idea what is happening. Will see how it goes and play the waiting game. Until DPO8 had cramps around ovaries. Other bits and bobs that could be symptoms but could also be my over imagination! Any suggestions or thoughts greatly appreciated.
> 
> Fx for everyone's BFP this month!
> 
> Could most definitely be Implantation Bleeding, right on time! Sounds like it to me :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered if it could be that too but don't want to get my hopes up! Seems like IB is a bit of a myth for some and I don't know how common it actually is. Have promised myself I won't test until April 13 so I'm fighting it out until then! Will kept you updated.
> 
> Really looking forward to a thread with lots of good BFP news on it and plenty of 2012 /xmas / nye babies!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It actually happens in around 40% and means your little bean probably burrowed deep if it is IB!! FXed, that is exciting!! You are STRONG to wait that long, can't wait for news!!Click to expand...

Wow that is a lot higher than I thought! Fingers crossed then! I'll let you know. Still planning to hold off but we will see whether I crack over the long holiday weekend!:winkwink:


----------



## mamawananotha

I updated FF to change its calculation method to 'advanced' instead of 'FAM', knowing it would change my ov date forward a day. I figure I'd feel better about getting a bfn or a light line today at 10dpo (again). :coffee:

Lo and beholdI got a squinter this morning with fmu. I'm not overly excited yet because I had one last month, too. However this one is much more easily seen in a pic. You see it too, right? I'm going to try hard not to test again until at least bedtime. I'm hoping to make it until tomorrow morning.
https://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p536/mamawananotha/DSC_0035.jpg


----------



## Beautifullei2

mamawananotha said:


> I updated FF to change its calculation method to 'advanced' instead of 'FAM', knowing it would change my ov date forward a day. I figure I'd feel better about getting a bfn or a light line today at 10dpo (again). :coffee:
> 
> Lo and beholdI got a squinter this morning with fmu. I'm not overly excited yet because I had one last month, too. However this one is much more easily seen in a pic. You see it too, right? I'm going to try hard not to test again until at least bedtime. I'm hoping to make it until tomorrow morning.
> https://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p536/mamawananotha/DSC_0035.jpg

I see a very faint line hun!! Yay!!! :D


----------



## samj732

I see it!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I see it too and it is blazing pink! Deffo :bfp: Congrats!!!


----------



## harley9671

Hi ladies Wasnt due to test till the 10th. Tested yesturday and it was Bfn.
However tested this morning and got my :bfp:woop woop And its our anniversary today too.Had a baby grow personalised with "Baby Iggy" on it months ago and wrapped it up for OHs anniversary present.His face was a picture.Congratulations to those who have had there:bfp: and :dust:to those still waiting.x


----------



## Crystal5483

Congratulations harley!! This thread is packed with :bfp: !!!


----------



## mamawananotha

harley9671 said:


> Hi ladies Wasnt due to test till the 10th. Tested yesturday and it was Bfn.
> However tested this morning and got my :bfp:woop woop And its our anniversary today too.Had a baby grow personalised with "Baby Iggy" on it months ago and wrapped it up for OHs anniversary present.His face was a picture.Congratulations to those who have had there:bfp: and :dust:to those still waiting.x

Congrats! That is wonderful! What a fun way to celebrate your anniversary!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Add me to 4/16 thanks :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations to the 2 BFP's this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you ladies think of my chart??


----------



## PepsiChic

I had a huge drop in temp today, went from staying above 98.5F down to 98.0F, last time i was 98.0 was when i O'd - so confused, is that normal/should i be worried? 

Also I have a sore throat this morning, my little man has a cold so im wondering if Ive caught it - could that have effected my temp so much? I feel fine except the sore throat. 

congrats on more BFP's!


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> What do you ladies think of my chart??

Looks good. That's a nice dip there at 6DPO. It looks like you had one last cycle too. Hopefully this one is an implantation dip for you. How long do you think your LP is? It's hard to tell since you haven't had crosshairs before.


----------



## DBZ34

PepsiChic said:


> I had a huge drop in temp today, went from staying above 98.5F down to 98.0F, last time i was 98.0 was when i O'd - so confused, is that normal/should i be worried?
> 
> Also I have a sore throat this morning, my little man has a cold so im wondering if Ive caught it - could that have effected my temp so much? I feel fine except the sore throat.
> 
> congrats on more BFP's!

How many DPO are you? It could be a good dip....


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the new BFPs!! :)


----------



## kel21

Congrats to the 2 new BFP's!!!!!


----------



## PepsiChic

DBZ34 said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> I had a huge drop in temp today, went from staying above 98.5F down to 98.0F, last time i was 98.0 was when i O'd - so confused, is that normal/should i be worried?
> 
> Also I have a sore throat this morning, my little man has a cold so im wondering if Ive caught it - could that have effected my temp so much? I feel fine except the sore throat.
> 
> congrats on more BFP's!
> 
> How many DPO are you? It could be a good dip....Click to expand...

im completely new to "temping" so i have no idea what a "good dip" is :blush: could you explain?

and Im approx 9DPO


----------



## lorojovanos

So over the last few days, I've been taking these tests, although you can't really see much until I take it out of the case. The blue line, is there, it doesn't need to dry to show up. Perhaps I'm absolutely nuts, but to me, it looks like it's getting darker. Negative on a digi though. I should be getting my IC's in the mail today, or tomorrow so I'll test those when they come. I cannot find a FRER test anywhere. Perhaps lots of women are TTC and buying them all up:)
Just wondering cause I know blue dye isn't the greatest, but surely these aren't all evaps are they?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3606.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> So over the last few days, I've been taking these tests, although you can't really see much until I take it out of the case. The blue line, is there, it doesn't need to dry to show up. Perhaps I'm absolutely nuts, but to me, it looks like it's getting darker. Negative on a digi though. I should be getting my IC's in the mail today, or tomorrow so I'll test those when they come. I cannot find a FRER test anywhere. Perhaps lots of women are TTC and buying them all up:)
> Just wondering cause I know blue dye isn't the greatest, but surely these aren't all evaps are they?

I see the line! Fxd it is a sticky bean! :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Keep the BFPs coming! Congrats Harley and Mama! I would say that is a BFP for sure...not doubt!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Starting to feel a bit better but I have to say since about 3dpo I've been having really weird cramps. Not painful and not consistent. I'm currently 6dpo. Very much liking for this tww to be over, I'm not very patient! 

Congratulations to all the BFP's, so exciting for you all!


----------



## PepsiChic

lorojovanos said:


> So over the last few days, I've been taking these tests, although you can't really see much until I take it out of the case. The blue line, is there, it doesn't need to dry to show up. Perhaps I'm absolutely nuts, but to me, it looks like it's getting darker. Negative on a digi though. I should be getting my IC's in the mail today, or tomorrow so I'll test those when they come. I cannot find a FRER test anywhere. Perhaps lots of women are TTC and buying them all up:)
> Just wondering cause I know blue dye isn't the greatest, but surely these aren't all evaps are they?

I see a line too and it IS getting darker!


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies!

April Showers!!!*


:test: *FAITHBABIES, LADYNIKON, MEADOWLARK, RAPRAP, WANT A 4th, and ZANNE*:test:


:wedding: Happy Anniversary HARLEY9671!!:wedding:

______________________________________________________________
:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *E.ROSE, BBEAR690, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, and TINYFOOTSTEPS* :test:


*MINNI2906* That Spirit Cruise is very nice, and not to mention the Cheesecake Factory is just plain awesome! Sounds like that was a wonderful Anny... Leading to some lovely BD sessions soon for TTC! :dust:


*ECHO* I am happy to hear that you got an appt schedule. Now for some answers, GL :dust:


*LOROJOVONOS* I think it is still alittle too early for, but definitely looks like the start of a BFP Hun!:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* that is VERY normal to have dips in the TWW, they should all stay above the red coverline. Your chart looks great though, so no worries. :dust:


*SOOKIESNIQUE* GL with the bloods on Thursday Hun, hope the results are blaringly positive!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *FINGERSxxD* I hope that you will join us again in the April/May threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *HARLEY9671, TORRES, BABYHOPES., and NIKKILEWIS14* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from February/March threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *MAMAWANANOTHA and HARLEY96711* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



_________________________________________
*AFM...* Not much to report on ladies, STILL just waiting for that ugly AF so that I can jump back in to the TTC arena!! I have been VERY busy recently with work and now with our possible move at the end of the month, I am always so very exhausted:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## SookiesNique

MrsMM24 said:


> *Hi Ladies!
> 
> April Showers!!!*
> 
> 
> :test: *FAITHBABIES, LADYNIKON, MEADOWLARK, RAPRAP, WANT A 4th, and ZANNE*:test:
> 
> 
> :wedding: Happy Anniversary HARLEY9671!!:wedding:
> 
> ______________________________________________________________
> :coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *E.ROSE, BBEAR690, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, and TINYFOOTSTEPS* :test:
> 
> 
> *MINNI2906* That Spirit Cruise is very nice, and not to mention the Cheesecake Factory is just plain awesome! Sounds like that was a wonderful Anny... Leading to some lovely BD sessions soon for TTC! :dust:
> 
> 
> *ECHO* I am happy to hear that you got an appt schedule. Now for some answers, GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *LOROJOVONOS* I think it is still alittle too early for, but definitely looks like the start of a BFP Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL5483* that is VERY normal to have dips in the TWW, they should all stay above the red coverline. Your chart looks great though, so no worries. :dust:
> 
> 
> *SOOKIESNIQUE* GL with the bloods on Thursday Hun, hope the results are blaringly positive!:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *FINGERSxxD* I hope that you will join us again in the April/May threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *HARLEY9671, TORRES, BABYHOPES., and NIKKILEWIS14* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from February/March threads!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *MAMAWANANOTHA and HARLEY96711* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________
> *AFM...* Not much to report on ladies, STILL just waiting for that ugly AF so that I can jump back in to the TTC arena!! I have been VERY busy recently with work and now with our possible move at the end of the month, I am always so very exhausted:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Thanks MRSMM24! I did end up POAS today, and I got one BFP and 1 BFN. Both dipped in the same pee. I did it for my mama. She called and woke me up this morning just to ask if I had POAS today, when I said no, because I'm still sleeping she said, well get up and do it. The results are coming out too wacky, for me to keep POAS, but I don't think the the number of sticks I've peed on and got BFPs would like to me like that, even if they are IC tests. I'm hoping for quick blood work results. I'm going in the morning and I'm hoping to hear back by the end of biz. Until then I'm going to draw from you guy's strength. You are all a wonderful, strong group of ladies. The old me would have had more confidence in the results and believed in them wholeheartedly. What happened to me? :shrug:


----------



## LadyNikon

I tested this morning with FMU and a FRER and got a BFN. I guess I'll either wait until AF shows, or I'm so late that even DH starts prodding me to test.


----------



## lorojovanos

My tests came! After holding urine for about 4.5 hours. I peed in two different cups, the tests NEVER touched, never got closer than this. I don't see much on the preg but the opk is dark...WTH is going on with my body?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3628.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## skeet9924

omg that opk looks positive!!! Do you see anything on the hpt?? its hard to tell from my phone


----------



## lorojovanos

skeet9924 said:


> omg that opk looks positive!!! Do you see anything on the hpt?? its hard to tell from my phone

That's what I thought, it looked +!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's why I'm confused. I can't really see much of anything on the preg test, but I've been staring at tests all morning:( That's why I posted for some advice!
However, my cm is still consistantly very creamy white, not good for spermies!!! I'm feeling a bit of cramps on the left side, and last night, my bb's started to kill right under the armpits! I'm beyond lost:(


----------



## PepsiChic

lorojovanos said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> omg that opk looks positive!!! Do you see anything on the hpt?? its hard to tell from my phone
> 
> That's what I thought, it looked +!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's why I'm confused. I can't really see much of anything on the preg test, but I've been staring at tests all morning:( That's why I posted for some advice!
> However, my cm is still consistantly very creamy white, not good for spermies!!! I'm feeling a bit of cramps on the left side, and last night, my bb's started to kill right under the armpits! I'm beyond lost:(Click to expand...

Im not sure what the opk thing is i guess for ovulation...in my lack of experiance i always say...when in doubt...act like bunnies, that way you cover all bases!


----------



## Crystal5483

I've got a lot of lower backache and dull cramping similar to AF! I'm hoping it's a good sign but TRYING not to symptom spot!


----------



## lizlovelust

DBZ34 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think of my chart??
> 
> Looks good. That's a nice dip there at 6DPO. It looks like you had one last cycle too. Hopefully this one is an implantation dip for you. How long do you think your LP is? It's hard to tell since you haven't had crosshairs before.Click to expand...

Ive had crosshairs every cycle exept last cycle. I have 15 day LPs.

Today and yesterday i have had the stretchy ewcm, so much of it! Its weird to have it when my temps up so high and i know i already oed!


----------



## Nixilix

Anyone care to see if thy see anything?! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/940301-line-eye-think-its-evap.html


----------



## PepsiChic

PepsiChic said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> I had a huge drop in temp today, went from staying above 98.5F down to 98.0F, last time i was 98.0 was when i O'd - so confused, is that normal/should i be worried?
> 
> Also I have a sore throat this morning, my little man has a cold so im wondering if Ive caught it - could that have effected my temp so much? I feel fine except the sore throat.
> 
> congrats on more BFP's!
> 
> How many DPO are you? It could be a good dip....Click to expand...
> 
> im completely new to "temping" so i have no idea what a "good dip" is :blush: could you explain?
> 
> and Im approx 9DPOClick to expand...

just bumping this question as im curious to all hell!


----------



## Nixilix

I think it's referring to an implantation dip xx


----------



## mamawananotha

lorojovanos said:


> So over the last few days, I've been taking these tests, although you can't really see much until I take it out of the case. The blue line, is there, it doesn't need to dry to show up. Perhaps I'm absolutely nuts, but to me, it looks like it's getting darker. Negative on a digi though. I should be getting my IC's in the mail today, or tomorrow so I'll test those when they come. I cannot find a FRER test anywhere. Perhaps lots of women are TTC and buying them all up:)
> Just wondering cause I know blue dye isn't the greatest, but surely these aren't all evaps are they?

I see the lines, too. Definitely a few that are dark enough to not be evaps. Looking good! Congrats!


----------



## PepsiChic

Nixilix said:


> I think it's referring to an implantation dip xx

oh ok! thats news to me, like i said this is all new to me so i have a lot of questions.

with implantation isnt there normally spotting? Ive not had anything like that. Or do most people not have that? 

also I have this..not pain, but uncomfortable pressure on my left side today that i cant explain is that a good or bad symptom?


----------



## Nixilix

I never had spotting with implantation with my first. 

Pressure could be good, AF signs are the same as preg. Wish they could make it clearer!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone know what stretchy ewcm on 7dpo could mean? I had a temp dip yestersay, but its back up today


----------



## trainspotting

af due for me any time between 6th and 8th, so i'll be holding off and testing on the 9th if she doesn't show


----------



## Nixilix

Anyone wana inspect?

https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/nixilix/245e1cd3.jpg


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm on my phone and can't really see anything FXed!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I see something but don't know if that lines too far away 
if that makes sense.. but i see something faint pink


----------



## Becyboo__x

Nixilix said:


> Anyone wana inspect?
> 
> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/nixilix/245e1cd3.jpg

Actually ignore my last post..
my brains not working today lol 
looks positive to me and it is in the right place
i just looked at back of my tests as i have the same :D!!!
should get darker as the days go on.. :D
I got a faint like this and 2-3 weeks on a digi 

I think congrats is in order :cloud9:


----------



## Crystal5483

My body is playing major tricks! I feel nauseous!


----------



## Nixilix

I will test gain tomorrow and see what happens. But dubious as this is a new batch of ic so maybe they are faulty!


----------



## lorojovanos

I can totally see that line!!!!!!! congratulations!!!! This is a good day!
I've been feeling sick too:( Last night my bbs started to hurt, under the armpits and today, my nipples are hurting, big time...


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks! Your tests look good too. Don't think they can all be Evaps for u x


----------



## kel21

Congrats Nix!!!


----------



## Nixilix

It strange as when ttc no1 I got a positive just before Easter and that turned into and early mc.... Hope it doesn't happen this time around Easter again!


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think of my chart??
> 
> Looks good. That's a nice dip there at 6DPO. It looks like you had one last cycle too. Hopefully this one is an implantation dip for you. How long do you think your LP is? It's hard to tell since you haven't had crosshairs before.Click to expand...
> 
> Ive had crosshairs every cycle exept last cycle. I have 15 day LPs.
> 
> Today and yesterday i have had the stretchy ewcm, so much of it! Its weird to have it when my temps up so high and i know i already oed!Click to expand...

It's not uncommon to have another bout of ewcm in the middle of your LP. It has got to do with the balance of hormones in your body. I get it most cycles. It really threw me off until I started temping. It's nothing to get too worried about, but you could throw in another BD just to make sure it you want. :)


----------



## DBZ34

PepsiChic said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> I had a huge drop in temp today, went from staying above 98.5F down to 98.0F, last time i was 98.0 was when i O'd - so confused, is that normal/should i be worried?
> 
> Also I have a sore throat this morning, my little man has a cold so im wondering if Ive caught it - could that have effected my temp so much? I feel fine except the sore throat.
> 
> congrats on more BFP's!
> 
> How many DPO are you? It could be a good dip....Click to expand...
> 
> im completely new to "temping" so i have no idea what a "good dip" is :blush: could you explain?
> 
> and Im approx 9DPOClick to expand...
> 
> just bumping this question as im curious to all hell!Click to expand...


I was talking about an implantation dip, like Nix said. From about 6-11DPO, large dips are classed as implantation dips, even if it doesn't actually have anything to do with implantation. But, because implantation usually occurs in the second week of your LP, a big dip could be a good sign. Your temp should rise again tomorrow, but if it rises higher than it was before the dip the days after that, it could be a sign that a BFP might be in your future. :) 

I will say, it's possible to have an implantation dip on your chart due to hormones and not implantation, but it is encouraging to see. Good luck!!


----------



## SpecialK

I'll be testing around April 23. Fingers crossed!:dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

AFM - I had my IUI this morning. OH had 47.5 million sperm post wash. I got annoyed though because when I had the ultrasound they told me that I had 3 follicles. Two on the right and one on the left. The two on the right were 21mm and 16mm and the one on the left was 13mm. Well when I asked the woman this morning what the sizes were again she said, oh you only had one at 21mm and I asked well I thought there was two more and she said yes, 16mm and 13 but the 13 is probably not big enough ( which I understand) and what about the 16? She said it's probably not viable either! I'm like how does she figure. If a follicle grows about 1-2mm/day and I got the ultrasound done 2 days ago that would mean it's about 20mm ... I would call that viable! Anyways, I'm irritated at her and I almost broke down in the office after they did the insemination and I was laying there waiting! Well, I'm feeling kind of okay about the whole IUI, like OH had a great count, etc. but I'm still feeling like it's not going to work. Yes, I know PMA! I'm trying!


----------



## Nixilix

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## PepsiChic

wow wtg Nix! so many BFPs for april and we're only on the 3rd day of the month! 

Forget the stork bringing babies....this month the Easter bunny is doing over time!

I have one other "symptom" i guess and thats gas, I keep burping!


----------



## tonkatruck

Struggling. Not. To. Test! My new mantra: "I am a strong independent woman. I will not POAS until 13 April..."!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

DBZ34 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think of my chart??
> 
> Looks good. That's a nice dip there at 6DPO. It looks like you had one last cycle too. Hopefully this one is an implantation dip for you. How long do you think your LP is? It's hard to tell since you haven't had crosshairs before.Click to expand...
> 
> Ive had crosshairs every cycle exept last cycle. I have 15 day LPs.
> 
> Today and yesterday i have had the stretchy ewcm, so much of it! Its weird to have it when my temps up so high and i know i already oed!Click to expand...
> 
> It's not uncommon to have another bout of ewcm in the middle of your LP. It has got to do with the balance of hormones in your body. I get it most cycles. It really threw me off until I started temping. It's nothing to get too worried about, but you could throw in another BD just to make sure it you want. :)Click to expand...

haha oh we did, right when i got home from work and before he left for work!:haha:


----------



## RebeccaLO

tonkatruck said:


> Struggling. Not. To. Test! My new mantra: "I am a strong independent woman. I will not POAS until 13 April..."!!!

Lol. I'm right there with you! Must wait till 11th. Are you feeling optimistic?


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> AFM - I had my IUI this morning. OH had 47.5 million sperm post wash. I got annoyed though because when I had the ultrasound they told me that I had 3 follicles. Two on the right and one on the left. The two on the right were 21mm and 16mm and the one on the left was 13mm. Well when I asked the woman this morning what the sizes were again she said, oh you only had one at 21mm and I asked well I thought there was two more and she said yes, 16mm and 13 but the 13 is probably not big enough ( which I understand) and what about the 16? She said it's probably not viable either! I'm like how does she figure. If a follicle grows about 1-2mm/day and I got the ultrasound done 2 days ago that would mean it's about 20mm ... I would call that viable! Anyways, I'm irritated at her and I almost broke down in the office after they did the insemination and I was laying there waiting! Well, I'm feeling kind of okay about the whole IUI, like OH had a great count, etc. but I'm still feeling like it's not going to work. Yes, I know PMA! I'm trying!

I bet it will work out perfectly! Think positive!! :flower:


----------



## taurusmom05

Ash- I have my FX so hard for you!! You are gonna get your 2012 baby!! I am so rooting for you... praying for you... everything I can think of!

afm, nothing much, really. 4dpo-- just waiting for time to pass. I kind of want to test on Easter Sunday...I will only be 9DPO, but what a wonderful surprise to put into a little basket for DH! Maybe I can try-- I wont be too down if its negative simply bc its still early. But if its positive... WOW!! lol I would be in heaven.


----------



## lizlovelust

I sure hope I get my 2012 baby too! I think my chart looks amazing this cycle, finally the first chart that looks normal and good!


----------



## LadyNikon

Since no one has responded to my OP I'll ask here as well because I'm driving myself nutty..



> MyMonthlyCycles said I was suppose to ovulate (Wednesday the 21st). 4 days later on the 25th I had I very short lived pain on my left side followed by some blood streaked CM a few hours later. Does that sound more like O'ing to you?

I don't temp and didn't use OPKs or anything so I cannot confirm anything. :nope:


----------



## lizlovelust

I know I've ad spotting before and a sharp pain when I know I Oed! It can happen to some ladies sometimes!


----------



## DBZ34

LadyNikon said:


> Since no one has responded to my OP I'll ask here as well because I'm driving myself nutty..
> 
> 
> 
> MyMonthlyCycles said I was suppose to ovulate (Wednesday the 21st). 4 days later on the 25th I had I very short lived pain on my left side followed by some blood streaked CM a few hours later. Does that sound more like O'ing to you?
> 
> I don't temp and didn't use OPKs or anything so I cannot confirm anything. :nope:Click to expand...

It does sound like that could have been ov-pains coupled with ovulation bleeding from a strong ovulation. I would go with the 25th as your ovulation day and see how this cycle shapes up. :) Good luck!


----------



## taurusmom05

Nikon-- hmm, it could be one of two things, I would guess! It could definitely be O pains, I have heard that a bit of blood is sometimes possible.... I always have light cramping when I O. It could also be that you O'ed earlier than you think and it was implantation bleeding!!! Either would be nice, right? lol How was your timing while BDing? What are you using to know you are supposed to O on the 21st? Have you used anything in the past or are we talking an ovulation calculator? Bc if thats the case, you may have Oed at a completely different time. I would say ib is more common than a tinge of blood during O. I hope I helped at least a little!!! :)


----------



## sharnw

I thought I O 6 days ago. 
Yesterday I had no cross hairs at all and didnt know what was going on... today, I put my temp in and i ended up having cross hairs, 5 dpo! Wow i was right :) :) 9 days to go for testing


----------



## LadyNikon

I hang my head in shame and admit that we were not TTC (hence no use of OPK or temping), and only BD'd on the 21st. The sharp twinge and bloody streaks in my CM is what really caught my attention because I've never had either happen, and I googled like mad assuming I had already O'd when MMC said I did. I had some more bloody streaks in my CM 5 days later too. A FRER this morning was a BFN, and I have no normal signs that AF is impending either. I'm so freaking confused right now! :-(


----------



## lizlovelust

is it bad to drink a beer here and there in the TWW?


----------



## Krippy

I had a pint or two once through out the 2WW...I know that it is taboo but I am not going to stop my life bc I am was trying to get pregnant! Of course I haven't had any since and that was at the beginning of my 2WW...they also say a glass of wine here or there is not going to hurt you but...always your choice, no judgment here!


----------



## danni2kids

sharnw said:


> I thought I O 6 days ago.
> Yesterday I had no cross hairs at all and didnt know what was going on... today, I put my temp in and i ended up having cross hairs, 5 dpo! Wow i was right :) :) 9 days to go for testing

Sharnw your chart is looking good in comparison to your other months!! I think this might be your month:winkwink:


----------



## danni2kids

What do you think ladies should i test today or hold off??? Im so scared of seeing a :bfn: :cry:. Yet im feeling so impatient.


----------



## orchid667

Out again... didn't even make it to test day this time. :(


----------



## Mrskg

Aaaaargh hubby has man flu I'm about to resort to begging!!! He asked what the difference between this week an next is????!!!!! Bloddy men ignorance is bliss!!!!

Sorry rant over xxx

Congrats on the new bfp's!!! Xxxx


----------



## kel21

danni2kids said:


> What do you think ladies should i test today or hold off??? Im so scared of seeing a :bfn: :cry:. Yet im feeling so impatient.

If I was you I would wait till tomorrow fmu! Just in case 9dpo was implant dip, that way you would have more hcg!! Gl, I can't wait!!!!


----------



## almosthere

i agree. sharnw your chart is looking GREAT!


----------



## Want a 4th

Super excited - got a very faint :bfp: on Saturday morning. Waited til this morning to retest as today is the first true day of my missed cycle! Very strong :bfp: this morning!!! A little concerned as I am 39 years old and have had irregular periods for the past year. Called my OB today and waiting on a call back as I would really like my levels checked so I would feel better :) 

good luck to all of you and :dust:


----------



## taurusmom05

congrats want a 4th!! so exciting!! wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 mos! :) waahoooo!!


----------



## Bay

Congrats Want a 4th. Happy, healthy 9 months!


----------



## Crystal5483

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats want a 4th! Happy, Happy news!


----------



## sharnw

Im second guessing FF might wrong.. I think i might be 3dpo?? I'l have to wait this one out i supose :/


----------



## kel21

Congrats!! This is a lucky thread! BFP's all around!!! I would like to place my order for mine this month!!


----------



## Crystal5483

kel21 said:


> Congrats!! This is a lucky thread! BFP's all around!!! I would like to place my order for mine this month!!

I second that Kel!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Any of you ladies in america ever go to the tea garden? YUMM. I have one two buildings away from me!


----------



## echo

I've never heard of it. We have a Teavana. But that's about it in my area, except for some ancient proper tea rooms. There used to be this place called Samanthas in Boston that I used to go, loved it. It had the best atmosphere.


----------



## lizlovelust

the Tea garden has like chai tea shakes, smoothies, regular hot tea, cold tea, and a few others, bubble tea, and all sorts of flavors, mix and match, tapioca pearls, gellies.

but now i feel nauseous, its never made me feel sick before :(


----------



## Crystal5483

Echo I'm also from Mass and have only heard of Teavana. But not Tea Garden.


----------



## almosthere

congrats on your bfp wanting a 4th, looks like you are getting a 4th!! 

and ladies i am also from MA!!! haha


----------



## skeet9924

lizlovelust said:


> is it bad to drink a beer here and there in the TWW?

My dr told me it was ok to have a few drinks.. He said the more you fuss over trying to get pregnant and revolving your life around it.. The less likely you will get preg cause it puts too much stress on us.. However he did say avoid drinking binges after about 6 dpo.. But a few drinks won't hurt!


----------



## Crystal5483

I find it funny that three of us are from MA... It's not that large lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi MRSMM, Hopefully you are well all things considering. Can you please change my testing date from April 12 to April 18? I geared up to O, but stopped. And then I got my OPK+ today. I was getting impatient and frustrated. But, so glad she finally came on CD 29. Thank you! 

Sorry to those the :witch: got! And congratulations to the :bfp:'s!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: congrats to all the bfps!


----------



## ickle pand

Ash - remember its quality not quantity. Are you on any fertility drugs just now? I can't remember. If not, then one follicle will usually become dominant and will suppress the growth of the others. Are you having any more IUI's this cycle? 

Liz - What's bubble tea? I've never heard of that before. A few beers def won't hurt, any baby in there will be surviving on progesterone until the placenta takes over which isn't until near the end of the first tri. Definitely don't put your life on hold while you're TTC. I've done that too much over the time we've been trying.


----------



## Nixilix

So here is today's test. Still think could be a bad batch cause have
No symptoms. No sore boobs, no cm. 

https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/nixilix/f2124eee.jpg


----------



## danni2kids

kel21 said:


> danni2kids said:
> 
> 
> What do you think ladies should i test today or hold off??? Im so scared of seeing a :bfn: :cry:. Yet im feeling so impatient.
> 
> If I was you I would wait till tomorrow fmu! Just in case 9dpo was implant dip, that way you would have more hcg!! Gl, I can't wait!!!!Click to expand...

I caved and tested today aaarrrrrr BFN!! Should of known better, still no Af so that is always a good sign:shrug: I might try and hold off for 2 days! I've had some bad cramping today and excpected AF.


----------



## Bay

I'm only 8dpo, caved and tested early and now I'm totally obsessing!! If I learn how to post a pic, would anyone mind having a look and see if they see anything?


----------



## Nixilix

Go to "go advanced" below reply box then click the paper clip and upload


----------



## Bay

Thank you!

I'm playing the squinting game again, hopefully a fresh pair of eyes will help :)

https://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj541/tmc79/Bay%20HPTs/Bayarvourine8dpo040412.jpg


----------



## Nixilix

I can see it. Is there any colour?


----------



## Bay

Slight pink I think. Screw waiting two days, I'm peeing on something again tomorrow morning!

Thank you for your reply :) Made my day teehee.


----------



## Nixilix

No worries! Lookin forward to your next test! What do you think of mine. It's on the page before?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Looks like the start of something to me x


----------



## Bay

Nixilix said:


> No worries! Lookin forward to your next test! What do you think of mine. It's on the page before?

Ah yes! Sorry I failed to reply, I forgot to between peeing and feeding my toddler and mad scrambling taking pics and posting them hehe.

Your test actually looks just like my other test used with the same urine. Possibly a hair darker. The test itself looks identical too!


----------



## taurusmom05

looks like a bfp to me!


----------



## Bay

tinkerbellsie said:


> Looks like the start of something to me x

Thank you! I really hope so, I could use some good news as today would have been exactly two months since I got my early bfp in Feb.


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## LalaR

Bay said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm playing the squinting game again, hopefully a fresh pair of eyes will help :)
> 
> https://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj541/tmc79/Bay%20HPTs/Bayarvourine8dpo040412.jpg

I see something bay!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.:happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

I see it too Bay! And also for you Nix!


----------



## 28329

Nix and bay, I sooo see the lines. Look forward to them getting darker. Nix, don't worry about no symptoms, I didn't have many!


----------



## kitty2385

very faint bfp this morning, not saying its definate until it gets darker tho! lol


----------



## Crystal5483

kitty2385 - oOoOo Good Luck girl! Hope this is it for you!! FXed!


----------



## lizlovelust

Nix and bay i see something on both your tests! Congrats!!!


----------



## AMP26

Congrats to all the BFP's! This thread must be extra lucky this month :thumbup:

AFM: Just playing the waiting and ss game! I'm 7dpiui and have the following symptoms: backache, on and off cramping, sinus pressure and stuffy nose, and bloody gums when I brush. Of course, I also took a trigger shot which could mimic a pregnancy so it's hard to ss right now. I'm just trying to stay positive and make it to next wendesday withoug going completely crazy!:blush:


----------



## Bay

Kitty2385 - i know exactly what you mean!

Thanks ladies for the outpour of support and encouragement. You've all really made my day :) I'll be testing in the morning (it's currently 10.45pm here in sydney) and hopefully i won't need to squint then. 

I've had some time to digest the possibility of a bfp, and was cautiously excited all afternoon, but now it's all been replaced by fear. I think i've changed since my mc and my outlook on pregnancy will not be the same and carefree as i was with my son. 

Anyway, thanks for bearing with me and sorry for the long post and being a downer. Goodluck and fingers crossed for all of us :)


----------



## tonkatruck

RebeccaLO said:


> tonkatruck said:
> 
> 
> Struggling. Not. To. Test! My new mantra: "I am a strong independent woman. I will not POAS until 13 April..."!!!
> 
> Lol. I'm right there with you! Must wait till 11th. Are you feeling optimistic?Click to expand...

I'll hold on as long as you hold on! I'm flip flopping between optimism and pessimism. Will just have to wait and see. What about you?


----------



## echo

Good morning!
I am no good at line spotting, but I can see one on both! Congrats to the THREE new BFP's today. This thread is on a BFP roll, isn't it?

Liz: I had a smoothie yesterday and it gave me nausea, too, which I've never had from them, either.

afm: 10 dpo, minor cramps, really sore breasts, temp is high. Def feeling that progesterone. So far today, feeling optimistic. Tested yesterday, bfn of course, so I didn't test today. I'm going to try again Friday.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Bay said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm playing the squinting game again, hopefully a fresh pair of eyes will help :)
> 
> https://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj541/tmc79/Bay%20HPTs/Bayarvourine8dpo040412.jpg

:) :bfp: to me!
no need to squint for that one

Hope it gets darker for you


----------



## lizlovelust

echo said:


> Good morning!
> I am no good at line spotting, but I can see one on both! Congrats to the THREE new BFP's today. This thread is on a BFP roll, isn't it?
> 
> Liz: I had a smoothie yesterday and it gave me nausea, too, which I've never had from them, either.
> 
> afm: 10 dpo, minor cramps, really sore breasts, temp is high. Def feeling that progesterone. So far today, feeling optimistic. Tested yesterday, bfn of course, so I didn't test today. I'm going to try again Friday.

Everything kept giving me nausea yestersday :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Nixilix said:


> So here is today's test. Still think could be a bad batch cause have
> No symptoms. No sore boobs, no cm.
> 
> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/nixilix/f2124eee.jpg

I see it! :)


----------



## echo

So FF gave me dotted cross hairs. But I started temping just after O, or so I believe. I haven't been entering in my CP (for the most part), if I go back and put the CP in, will it cancel the cross hairs? There is no way I ovulated when it said i did, my cervix was closed.


----------



## ashknowsbest

icklepand - Yes I was on 100mg clomid days 3-7 of my cycle and then the ovidrel shot. Can't wait to see the results of this IUI, only 13 more days to go until testing!


----------



## Beautifullei2

beckyboo - YAY!!! Don't worry though.. Some women don't get any symptoms what so ever.. When I got pregnant with my daughter I had no symptoms.. NEVER got sore boobs/ nausea/ cravings/ emotional.. Nothing lol. Not to mention the first month I was late on my cycle so decided to test & bfp.. however 4 days later I started what I thought was af... Went to the doctor and all was a go.. 9 months later gave birth the best daughter ever.. Good luck hunny!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Beautifullei2 said:


> beckyboo - YAY!!! Don't worry though.. Some women don't get any symptoms what so ever.. When I got pregnant with my daughter I had no symptoms.. NEVER got sore boobs/ nausea/ cravings/ emotional.. Nothing lol. Not to mention the first month I was late on my cycle so decided to test & bfp.. however 4 days later I started what I thought was af... Went to the doctor and all was a go.. 9 months later gave birth the best daughter ever.. Good luck hunny!!

That isn't my test :lol: its Nix's i quoted it :winkwink:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Oh hahah!!! Its still early.. I havent had my coffee lol!!! :D


----------



## MrsMM24

*APRIL!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Crystal5483

My mouth is SOOO dry for three days now. Abd last three nights I've woken up at least once! Blah!


----------



## PepsiChic

So my temp is all over the place, around about O day it was 98.0, then 98.6 and then 98.5 for a few days and then yesterday at 9DPO back down to 98.0 and today im only up to 98.1

confused.com

oh and dtd oo yesterday "just in case" who knos maybe I O'd twice and wil get a second shot!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Beautifullei2 said:


> Oh hahah!!! Its still early.. I havent had my coffee lol!!! :D

:rofl:
wish it was mine lol! iv got another few days till i can
start testing :winkwink:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im right there behind you.. I have somewhat af symptoms coming and goingso not sure it the :witch: is going to show or Ill get a BFP


----------



## lorojovanos

Ignore the blue one, it's from yesterday) I dont know. what I see or don't see anymore. What I know for sure is my temp rose again today, my back is killing me, started last night, my nipples hurt like a crazy person, for almost 2 days now, hurts when anything brushes against them and I still have very creamy CM...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3674.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies!

April Showers of BFPs!!!*


:test: *DBZ34, KITTY2385, and SOOKIESNIQUE*:test:


:cake: Happy Birthday AVERITABLE!!:cake:

______________________________________________________________
:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *E.ROSE, BBEAR690, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, TINYFOOTSTEPS, FAITHBABIES, LADYNIKON, MEADOWLARK, RAPRAP, and ZANNE* :test:


*SOOKIESNIQUE* No worries, nothing has happened to you, TTC changes all of us one way or another at some point during the process. I hope all has gone well with your blood draws, and we have an impending BFP coming from you!:dust:


*LOROJOVONOS* +OPK for sure! Hope you were able to BD just in case... :dust:


*PEPSICHIC* Feel free to ask away, charting is difficult, but is TRUELY a great tool once you get the hang of it, I have been doing it for yrs. The "good" dip is one that stays above the coverline during the TWW. It can indicate possible implantation. As for spotting MANY women DON'T spot during implantation, I am one of them! That is called implantation bleeding (IB) As for your chart details, that sounds like a normal chart. The low temp is indicative of OV and sustained high temps after are the hormones building indicating possible early preg. It takes time, but FF is good at information. GL :dust:


*ASKNOWSBEST* FXD for this IUI!!:dust:


*LADYNIKON* it's possible that is OV, but truthfully, without U/S, OPKs, or a fertility monitor, it is truly speculation, I think that given the time frame of suspected OV, BDg from the 19-27th was your fertile period. GL :dust:


*SHARNW* YAY for the CHs!!!:dust:


*NIXILIX, BAY, and KITTY2385* I can see some very faint lines on those sticks, it may just be too early. Maybe waiting 2-3 days will increase the color. Looking online, it is hard to see if there is pink color to say. It can definitely be the start. I will wait till you are confident with the darkness to post, keep us posted!:dust::dust::dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *ORCHID667* I hope that you will join us again in the May thread! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *TRAINSPOTTING and SPECIALK* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from February/March threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *WANT A 4th* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 100* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)_________________________________________
*AFM...* Not much to report on ladies, STILL just waiting for that ugly AF so that I can jump back in to the TTC arena!! Wishing you all luck and plenty of :dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey MrsMM hope she comes real soon for you!!

Can you change my official testing date to 4/13 when AF should be here by? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mrs.MM - I need you to change my test date to April 18th! Thanks bunches!


----------



## PepsiChic

Thankyou MrsMM....im not really sure what a coverline is, if you meant he big red cross I dont have that ont his chart yet as I didnt start temping till O day.

Im trying not to get my hopes up but i've certainly got a more positive feeling this month. 4 days tillt he witch is due. fingers crossed she doesnt come


----------



## Ilikecake

Wow 8 BFPs already!! Congrats girlies. Good luck to the rest of you.

I should probably give up stalking now :blush:


----------



## Crystal5483

Stalk away!!


----------



## Nixilix

Bfp here me thinks

https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/nixilix/abbb5a05.jpg


----------



## lorojovanos

I can def see that Line!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Did you POAS while driving? Now that's talent! :rofl: 

:bfp: for sure hun!


----------



## LadyNikon

That looks like a :bfp: to my Nix! 


MyMonthlyCycles say AF should be here today since it's CD36. If I did O late then I'm only at 10dpo. :shrug: I'll swing by the dollar store later I think. :lol:


----------



## LalaR

Congrats nix - looks like a BFP to me!!


----------



## lorojovanos

I took a digi that says not pregnant, an OPK that looks exactly like yesterdays and a preg test that I swear I see something. Still creamy CM, if AF is around the corner, why have my temps continued to rise?


----------



## lorojovanos

Hers the pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3731.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Nixilix

I see something on the test x


----------



## taurusmom05

nix- soooo positive! :) congrats!!


----------



## mamawananotha

lorojovanos said:


> Hers the pic

I see it clearly on the blue dye one, and don't think it looks like an evap. It is light, but solid.


----------



## lorojovanos

mamawananotha said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Hers the pic
> 
> I see it clearly on the blue dye one, and don't think it looks like an evap. It is light, but solid.Click to expand...

The blue dye one is actually a digital which I've read somewhere, that they always have 2 lines?!?!?
Since my 2 opk's have been positive, I put them into FF an it's showing I am going to ovulate today :huh: OMG I'm so lost it's rediculous, Another woman on a different thread said it looked like I am 8 dpo in which case I can't be pregnant cause we hadn't had sex in a long time prior to that date... Something is def going on though for sure, maybe nipples get crazy sore right before "o." Although my CM is still very creamy so I'll be using preseed tonight!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Crystal5483 said:


> Did you POAS while driving? Now that's talent! :rofl:
> 
> :bfp: for sure hun!

Haha it totally looks like I did but I didn't :)


----------



## lorojovanos

It's just 37 days for a cycle already is long, isn't it?!?!


----------



## StorkWatcher

*Nixilix*-- That's a beautiful BFP!:wohoo:
:blue:Congratulations!:pink:

*lorojovanos*-- Fx for you!:flower: :hugs:

*MrsMM*-- I'd like to hop on this train!
I'll be testing Apr 25:happydance:
C'mon BFP!:yellow:

GL April testers!:friends::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Beautifullei2

everytime I log onto this site it has the PREGNANT test on the home screen lol!!!! I really hope I get my BFP this month!!! It would forsure explain my symptoms!!


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you ladies think of my chart now?


----------



## LadyNikon

I'm swinging by the Dollar Tree later today because I lack patience, and this is *technically* the day AF is/was supposed to arrive had I O'd when MMCs said I did. At this point I just want to know if I'm pregnant or if my cycles are going haywire again. This time last year I had a 68 day long cycle. :shrug:


----------



## Beautifullei2

LadyNikon said:


> I'm swinging by the Dollar Tree later today because I lack patience, and this is *technically* the day AF is/was supposed to arrive had I O'd when MMCs said I did. At this point I just want to know if I'm pregnant or if my cycles are going haywire again. This time last year I had a 68 day long cycle. :shrug:

GOOD LUCK HUN & KEEP US POSTED :D Fingers, toes, eyes & legs crossed for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck ladynikon! 

Beutifullei2 I'm crazy symptom spotting so I hope this is it for us both!


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM24 said:


> *MINNI2906* That Spirit Cruise is very nice, and not to mention the Cheesecake Factory is just plain awesome! Sounds like that was a wonderful Anny... Leading to some lovely BD sessions soon for TTC! :dust:

It was very nice! :flower:
Just tried to phone my gyn to let her know AF finally returned and she is out of the office today. Guess I'll be calling her tomorrow. :shrug:
I think in my last post I said AF was done - I was wrong. Still light flow. Day 6. :dohh: I miss my 4 day AF's! Oh well. Some app on my phone predict highest fertility next weekend. Just in time for DH's birthday! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats to all BFP's so far!! Keep them coming!! :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal5483 said:


> Good luck ladynikon!
> 
> Beutifullei2 I'm crazy symptom spotting so I hope this is it for us both!

Usually I do to & sometimes think its all in my head..this month however I know its not in my head because even when I occupy my time I feel it.. then I start to thinking about it.. I keep a little diary of how I feel throughout the day & this month is sticking out!! 

When do you test??? 

im going to use a FRER on tuesday if I can hold off.. af is due that day but I want a strong + if I am. Very tempted to test sunday so I can share the news with mom & dad :D


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm a POAS addict. I'm already testing :blush: 

Ye I'm crazy :wacko: but I can't help it. Will use FRER Tuesday/Thyrsday/Saturday. AF is due Friday 13th!!! Haha


----------



## samj732

Congrats to all the BFPs so far! April seems like a very good month!!

AFM, I just came back from the "big city" after three days away for my dad's surgery. Walked in the door, grabbed my cup and POAS... :rofl: Been up for 8 hours already and my pee was so diluted, plus I'm 6DPO, ridiculous! Then gave myself line eye and swore I saw a shadow there, time to lock me up in the padded room :dohh:
Since O, I've had sore BBs (next to/under the armpits) and they are so veiny, just like last cycle. Today I have a headache so I'm hoping it's a good sign as I had major headaches before I had my MC!


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone...?


----------



## Crystal5483

samj732 said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs so far! April seems like a very good month!!
> 
> AFM, I just came back from the "big city" after three days away for my dad's surgery. Walked in the door, grabbed my cup and POAS... :rofl: Been up for 8 hours already and my pee was so diluted, plus I'm 6DPO, ridiculous! Then gave myself line eye and swore I saw a shadow there, time to lock me up in the padded room :dohh:
> Since O, I've had sore BBs (next to/under the armpits) and they are so veiny, just like last cycle. Today I have a headache so I'm hoping it's a good sign as I had major headaches before I had my MC!

You're not alone! I'm 5dpo and I've been testing since yesterday... :wacko:


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> What do you ladies think of my chart now?

Still looks good:)


----------



## lizlovelust

lorojovanos said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think of my chart now?
> 
> Still looks good:)Click to expand...

Yay, im a little sad that its not risen a whole lot after my dip


----------



## Becyboo__x

Crystal5483 said:


> I'm a POAS addict. I'm already testing :blush:
> 
> Ye I'm crazy :wacko: but I can't help it. Will use FRER Tuesday/Thyrsday/Saturday. AF is due Friday 13th!!! Haha

Me too :rofl: i started at 5dpo 

My AF is due then too..
i didn't realize its friday the 13th :nope: i hope its good day! :lol:


----------



## Crystal5483

Becyboo__x said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a POAS addict. I'm already testing :blush:
> 
> Ye I'm crazy :wacko: but I can't help it. Will use FRER Tuesday/Thyrsday/Saturday. AF is due Friday 13th!!! Haha
> 
> Me too :rofl: i started at 5dpo
> 
> My AF is due then too..
> i didn't realize its friday the 13th :nope: i hope its good day! :lol:Click to expand...

Yay! We can wait it out together! This one really sucks lol

Yup hopefully it's lucky!


----------



## Bay

It's 5.15am here and i've been up since 4.30am ... Can't sleep, clown will eat me /giggle. But in all seriousness, i've been dying, just dying to poas since last night. 

I used two different tests and the second pink lines are visible today (9dpo)! Dh wanted to see too and he sees it too! I'd love to post pics now but my toddler is still asleep and i don't want to turn on the computer and wake him up. I might post it later anyway if you'll all still be awake then, along with my symptoms.

Goodluck to all of us :)


----------



## lorojovanos

It may just take a few days for it really to rise!!!!
Congrats Bay- can't wait to see!!!!
So there is HOPE FOR ME- just checked cm, for the 1000th time today and it is still creamy but I could stretch it like half an inch or so before it broke!!!!!!! So maybe I really am gearing up to "o" for the 3rd time this cycle...


----------



## Bay

Thanks lorojovanos! 

Keep everything crossed for that eggy (just not your legs haha, sorry if that was crass).


----------



## PepsiChic

I just figured out what poas means....




......duh.


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA4NDctMS5qcGc.jpg

Anything? I think I have line eye!


----------



## PepsiChic

not seeign anything myself liz...but i have crappy eyesight so squinting at a computer screen in poor light probably isnt helping if anything i see spots lol

so AF is due in 4 days...and im not normally big in symptom spotting but ive noticed a few things and wonder what you ladies think of it...

9DPO huge dip in temp down to 98.0F
10DPO temp only went up to 98.1F, but an hour later was back up to 98.5F
Had some water CM for 2 days but obviously past O now
9DPO had uncomfortable pressure on left side but not pain
9DPO -10 DPO REALLY really gassy! keep burping 
8DPO-10DPO itchy throat + very thirsty
10DPO bloated

Im not sure if these are symptoms for a BFP or for AFs arrival in 4 days. 

what'd ya think?


----------



## RebeccaLO

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA4NDctMS5qcGc.jpg
> 
> Anything? I think I have line eye!

I don't think so, at least it isn't obvious from the photo itself. Still, leave it a couple of days and test again :)
:dust:


----------



## Bay

I'm sorry liz, i'm not sure ... I think i see a faint second line, but i'm really not sure and i don't want to get your hopes up.

Pepsichic - not sure about itchy throat as a symptom (but don't pay attention to me there as i don't usually symptom spot so i'm not across all the possible symptoms). But everything else sounds promising. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## lizlovelust

poo :(


----------



## lizlovelust

I swear I see something

Green one is OPK, blue one is HPT.

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMAG0851.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMAG0855-1.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMAG0856.jpg


----------



## lizlovelust

they aren't edited either, taken with a cell phone

the inverted one is a setting on my phone.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I don't see anything but i haven't got good eye sight :lol:
and i haven't got my glasses to hand right now

hopefully it is something if you can see it as you have the test
to see in real life iykwim 

:dust:


----------



## PepsiChic

liz im seeing a line on the OPK but nothing on the HPT...maybe wait another day or so and take one early in the morning?


----------



## Bay

Liz - I agree with Becyboo that you would be better to judge as you can see the hpt in person which is often darker. 

I think I am going to take this morning's hpt as a bfp. Just praying for a sticky, healthy pregnancy, as it's only been 9dpo and I'll only be 3+3 weeks.

https://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj541/tmc79/Bay%20HPTs/BayFMU9dpo05Apr2012.jpg

****EDIT: Forgot to add symptom timeline to possibly assist others.

I suspect implantation occurred between 5dpo - 6dpo:

5dpo - sharpish cramps on my left side
6dpo - cramping subsided to throbbing
7dpo - dark brown spotting, but only happened once
8dpo - very faint bfp
9dpo - visible bfp

I also had some white lotion-like CM throughout.


----------



## Crystal5483

yay! Congrats again Bay!


----------



## Bay

Congrats Nix, happy, healthy 9 months :)


----------



## kitty2385

got my :bfp: today! yey! x


----------



## Crystal5483

Yaaayyy!!! It seems like this whole thread is going to be pregnant!!


----------



## kel21

Congrats ladies!!!!


----------



## Bay

Crystal5483 said:


> Yaaayyy!!! It seems like this whole thread is going to be pregnant!!

Let's hope so!


----------



## Bay

Congrats Kitty


----------



## luna_19

congrats to all the bfps! :)

i should ov in the next few days, i'm opk-ing for the first time just to confirm with all my other signs and i'm kind of worried that i'm still getting only a very faint line...does it usually darken gradually or just suddenly go positive?


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to the new :bfp:


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test19700

I posted it on countdowntopregnany.com

you can invert this photo there and for some reason looks more clear as a smaller photo!


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test19700
> 
> I posted it on countdowntopregnany.com
> 
> you can invert this photo there and for some reason looks more clear as a smaller photo!

I didn't vote on it, but left you a comment. I can see a shadow of a line, but can't see any color in it. If it is your BFP, it will keep getting darker--which I hope is the case for you.
I had some New Choice evaps that were evil, as evil as blue tests, last December. Pink lines. But after the time limit, so...
Good luck, everything crossed for you!


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi ladies. I've been having the WORST backache and cramping in my lower belly left side. 

I think I may get a heating pad because this is awful!


----------



## lizlovelust

I sure hope it's my bfp, 7 months of trying!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s in here! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Liz it looks like a bfp but hard to see the colour.. Try again in a couple days ( if you can wait it out :) ). Good luck!! Hope it's your sticky bean!!


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks!!

Is it just me, or has anyone else had the issue of pooing more during the TWW?


----------



## ~chipper~

WOW! 3 BFP's since I checked last, Congrats Ladies!! what a great month for them!


----------



## Jess19

Wow! Congrats to all the bfps! :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats to all the BFP's keep them coming!


----------



## Nixilix

Oh and if it helps anyone I have no cm, no sore boobs, no symptoms just a bit of cramping and niggling near ovary. X


----------



## taurusmom05

6dpo!! Come on testing day! Nothing new to report here, just a lady in waiting! :) hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## sharnw

Going camping tomorro for 3 days, that'l take my mind off poas :happydance:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Nixilix said:


> Oh and if it helps anyone I have no cm, no sore boobs, no symptoms just a bit of cramping and niggling near ovary. X

I have the same thing, was starting to think I should rule myself out! May keep a little optimism then! Congratulations. And to all the new BFP's :)


----------



## 28329

Crystal5483 said:


> Hi ladies. I've been having the WORST backache and cramping in my lower belly left side.
> 
> I think I may get a heating pad because this is awful!

I had that. Was exactly like af but a little more intense! Good luck hun.


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## Crystal5483

Can someone help? My temp rose again and FF changed my O date and my crosshairs! Now it's saying I'm 5dpo again today. Last night I had backache and cramping bad enough to break out the heating pad. 

Can someone take a look and let me know?


----------



## ickle pand

Crystal - FF will be taking your +OPK's and your EWCM into account too that's why it's given you solid crosshairs rather than broken ones. I agree with the date it's given you. 

I see that you're pretty new to temping. Are you being very strict about how you take your temps? After at least 4 hours of sleep, at the same time each day and before you move or get up etc? 

Do you temp orally? I used to do that but mouth breathing during the night would throw my chart all off so I've switched to temping vaginally and that seems to be much more consistant.


----------



## Crystal5483

I've been pretty strict about it. The few times I woke up at different times, I've used the BBT adjuster that MrsMM suggested on whenmybaby.com

I wondered about the oral thing too. I am a mouth breather as I have numerous sinus issues and 90% of the time I can't breathe through my nose. But I can't switch at this point right?


----------



## ickle pand

You're probably best to wait until your next cycle because the temps will be a bit higher than the ones taken orally. Hopefully you'll get lucky this time and won't need to temp next cycle at all though :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks for the advice ickle pand - I get so confused my temping :haha:

I'll continue the way I have been and then if need be, will do vaginally next month.


----------



## echo

Huge temp drop today. But....as I've been reading, I was mouth breathing last night (really dry mouth right now), and I haven't been consistently taking my temp at the same time. So, I'm just getting used to temping, nxt month will be more complete anyway.
Congrats to the new BFP!


----------



## lizlovelust

So my temp went a tad more down and ff took my crosshairs away...what the heck...?


----------



## tonkatruck

:cry: Feeling bit blue at moment. Thought this could be the month (+ve OPK, well timed BDing, positive symptoms) but have had (tmi alert) brownish discharge for last six days and no sign of stopping. Cant imagine how any bean could still be in there let alone last for another eight and a half months. Just want AF or +Ve HPT so that I know one way or the other. Sorry. Had to share with someone.


----------



## Crystal5483

Tonka could it be IB?? You're still early in your cycle...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Tonka I can totally relate to how you are feeling right now! With all the symptoms I am feeling which is nothing like AF I surely thought this was my month. I tested yesterday and BFN :( I wanted to cry but I just want to know why I am still feeling these symptoms.. Major lower back ache, bloated, fatigue, dizzy, increases CM, & weird feeling in my uterus!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

lizlovelust said:


> So my temp went a tad more down and ff took my crosshairs away...what the heck...?

Im not sure why it took your crosshairs off
iv only started charting this cycle.. but all i got told
about it is your temps drop when AF will be on its way
(i don't want to put a bummer on it though as im not 100%)
:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - Do you temp orally? Your temps seem to jump up and down more than you'd expect. Mouth breathing in your sleep makes a big difference to the temp of your mouth and doesn't reflect your BBT. It might be worth temping vaginally next cycle. 

(I seem to be pushing vaginal temping today lol!)


----------



## lizlovelust

Haha ill give it a try next cycle!


----------



## tonkatruck

:hugs: Nice to hear i'm not the only one down in the dumps and a bit mentalist during the waiting game ;) I know that it is likely that we will get our own little bundles of joy at some point and when that is depends on when our bodies decide that they want to play ball but it is harder than I thought to deal with the highs and lows of waiting, getting hopeful and them being devastated when AF arrives or get a BFN. Thank goodness for this board. I don't want to taken about this with friends or relatives so being able to tell people what I feel here makes such a difference, not to mention sharing the good news of people's BFPs which five me hope that it could be me one day! 

Crystal - would live for it to be IB but given duration I feel it's unlikely. Won't give up hope but trying to be realistic as well x


----------



## LalaR

This is a crazy long tww so far!! Now 6dpo and trying my hardest not to ss although the cramps and slight nausea this morning keep making me want to poas!! Not sure how hopeful I am as we only dtd on my o day and 4 and 5 days before O. Think I might be turning into desperate crazy lady again!! Please keep me sane!!


----------



## lorojovanos

The bottom one is from today, is it a - now?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3758.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Crystal5483

Still looks positive to me...


----------



## PepsiChic

ok so i took two tempratures yesterday an hour apart because the first one seemed really low and i wonder if i messed it up, the second one was much higher and seemed normal, so i decided to discard the first one. today my temp has dropped a bit from yesterday but still above the 98.0 i was during my dip. 

hoping this is good news but im thinking i have my hopes up too high this month.

11DPO - slight pressure still on left hand side, dry mouth

how do i post my chart?


----------



## RebeccaLO

Yep me too...


----------



## RebeccaLO

One other thing, I've stopped using fertility friend. I'm not keen on how it keeps bugging me to pay and yet changes the cross hairs willy nilly. I've moved to countdown to pregnancy. Get all the stats stuff for free and I have cross hairs exactly when I know I ovulated (still non on ff, probably as I haven't got 3 straight temps yet as I've been a bit ill and temping sporadically). I'm not paid to promote obviously but I'm just finding it better for info so far!


----------



## ickle pand

Pepsichic - If you've been awake for an hour then it's not your true basal body temp. If you wake early, it's better to temp then and correct it, than to use a temp after waking. 

To post your chart, there's 2 ways you can do it. You can click the Share button under your chart and copy the bbCode that comes up, not the HTML one. Then either paste it in a post or your signature. Signature is better because it saves you having to do it over and over.

Another way you can do it is to set up your home page so you have extra info on it. You click the Sharing tab along the top of the page on FF, then Setup and you can pick exactly what info and which charts you want to share. The you click Save Settings at the bottom. Then click Get Sharing Code/Buttons and copy the bbCode again.

If you want a ticker like I've got, that people can then click on to see your chart, you click the Sharing tab along the top in FF, then Graphical tickers and it'll take you through making one, then you copy the bbCode again and paste it in your signature.

I hope that all makes sense! Let me know if it doesn't though lol


----------



## ickle pand

For those of you having problems with FF, have you done the charting course on there. I really recommend it, even if you decide to use a different site for charting. 

Rebecca - I believe that FF is actually more accurate than countdown to pregnancy, because of the algorithims it uses. I won't pretend to understand what that actually means, but it's constantly being updated with the info that women input. If you've been ill and temping sporadically, then that'll be the reason for your crosshairs changing, rather than it being a problem with the site. It's only as good as the info you put in.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I use both countdown and FF and FF gave me crosshairs and 
Countdown didn't :wacko: had the same temps and everything so 
is a bit weird.. but this is only my first proper month of charting


----------



## kel21

ok, this is odd. I just started temping this month and started a chart on ff. I read RebeccaLO's post and decided to do one on countdown too. They do not agree! ff says I o'd cd 12 and that I am 5dpo. countdown says I o'd on cd 14 and that I am 3dpo. Which is right? :shrug: :dohh:

And just for a little TMI my cervix dissapeared today!:haha: :blush:


----------



## ickle pand

Kel, tbh it's hard to tell since you didn't start charting straight after AF so there's not a lot of info beforehand to go on. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## kel21

Since I started clomid they have been 29 days.


----------



## RebeccaLO

Oh now it looks like I've started something, my apologies :) In my opinion countdown is working better for me, but I appreciate it's different for everyone.


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, I'm wondering about the OvWatch? Now I'm on 3 days of +opk's, the third time this cycle I've had +'s, weeks apart. I'm starting to wonder if it's just the PCOS giving me the +'s and not actually a true LH surge:( I do temp orally, and I will switch to vaginally next cycle, if this 38 day cycle ever comes to an end. Have anyone of you used the OVWatch? I only have one cycle left of Clomid so I kind of want to make sure I'm doing everything in my power to be successful...


----------



## Becyboo__x

Don't apolise :lol:
Its something to have a discussion about :winkwink:
i wanted to try both to see if 1 would tell me different or if they was
the same i prefer countdown the way its set and seems easier and everything
is free obviously but im confused why it didn't give me crosshairs just the dotted
line :( when its the same as FF but i didn't do my temps straight away i did after
AF :lol: xx


----------



## kel21

RebeccaLO said:


> Oh now it looks like I've started something, my apologies :) In my opinion countdown is working better for me, but I appreciate it's different for everyone.

No need to apolgize!! It just gave me something new to obsess over, I would have found it on my own eventually! :rofl: I just wish they would agree! I like plugging in my data, now I have 2 places! Anyone know of any other sites? :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ladies that have gotten BFP?? WHAT were your symptoms??

I O on the 27th & ever since been having dull aches that have been bearable.. Today however it is a steady ache as if i have bricks in my uteres.. every noe and then Ill get a strong twinge.. my lower back has been hurting for the past 3 days & ive been dizzy & tired.. Today my Right boob only feels like as if it weighs a ton.. Any ideas?? I tested yesterday and neg but Im sure I just tested to early


----------



## Nixilix

I had no symptoms. Maybe heightened smell but no sore boobs no extra cm no implant bleeding. Just felt normal! Still do!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Nixilix said:


> I had no symptoms. Maybe heightened smell but no sore boobs no extra cm no implant bleeding. Just felt normal! Still do!!


thanks.. I know they say every pregnancy is differnt & with my daughter & I didn't have any symptoms which was great... I know its still early to test but would really like to know whats going on. AF is not due until next monday


----------



## Nixilix

Fingers crossed will be keeping an eye put for you :) 

I had symptoms with my DD - sore boobs, constipation, but nothing this time??!


----------



## Beautifullei2

thank you!! I am waiting to hear back from my fertility doc.. Hopefully they are good signs :D


----------



## Crystal5483

Only 5dpo according to FF's adjustment today... but SS like crazy... can't help it.

Yesterday evening I laid on the couch for the entire night because I was having such bad backaches and cramping! I even used a heating pad. Today they are gone.

But today, I woke up with a few spots of acne on my face (rare for me), I have heartburn (never get this - not even with my first pregnancy!), I'm gassy, and exhausted.

My body is playing some WEIRD tricks on me. I didn't have any signs with my daughter, but I wasn't trying back then either (oops!) and so tracking / spotting the signs is all new to me.

But I don't even get AF cramps 99% of the time... so yesterday was really weird for me!


----------



## LadyNikon

kel21 said:


> RebeccaLO said:
> 
> 
> Oh now it looks like I've started something, my apologies :) In my opinion countdown is working better for me, but I appreciate it's different for everyone.
> 
> No need to apolgize!! It just gave me something new to obsess over, I would have found it on my own eventually! :rofl: I just wish they would agree! I like plugging in my data, now I have 2 places! Anyone know of any other sites? :haha:Click to expand...

I use MyMonthlyCycles to keep track of my CD1. After taking out the Mirena after about a year my cycle was allllll over the place. :dohh:


Speaking of CD's .. I'm on CD37 and 4 tests (2 dollar store and 2 FRER) have all been BFN. There's no normal signs of AF yet like sore boobs. If I O'd late I'm 11dpo, if not then I'm 15dpo. I'm standing at a proverbial fork in the road that I never even intended to be at, and I want to know which way to go. Either we're adding a 5th family member, or I need to seek out permanent birth control options - both are huge changes and I just want to know which road it is going to be and press on. Me and this being in limbo thing do not get along well at all. :hissy:


/rant :shy:


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies!

April Showers of BFPs!!!*


:test: *BABYSEEKER, CHARISSE28, THEETERNAL, and TRYINGTRYING*:test:

______________________________________________________________
:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *E.ROSE, BBEAR690, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, TINYFOOTSTEPS, FAITHBABIES, LADYNIKON, MEADOWLARK, RAPRAP, ZANNE, DBZ34, and SOOKIESNIQUE * :test:


*SOOKIESNIQUE* hoping you can update soon with some great results!!:dust:


*LOROJOVONOS* I'd say that is positive, maybe you didn't OV when you thought....:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* I'm not seeing anything on that HPT, definitely see something on the OPKs, maybe you are finally OVg! :dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* Chart looks good Hun. Just waiting on a little more time to pass now. As ICKLE mentioned, using the website on the computer to take the charting courses and look at other charts will be helpful. GL :dust:


*TONKATRUCK* hang in there Hun! FXD!:dust:


*Ladies* don't apologize for using different apps or methods to temp or chart. We are all different and although the same titles and descriptions, symptoms and methods work different for each person. FF works great for me, but I also use mycountdown and other apps just to have a range. FF is the one that I prefer because it is a little more interactive and can take into account all the different things such as fertility monitors, OPKs, temp, CM and CP all at once. An U/S is the one thing that can give you 99.99% proof of OV. GL FXD!


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *some ladies* I hope that you will join us again in the May thread! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *STORKWATCHER* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from February/March threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *NIXILIX, BAY, and KITTY2385* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 100* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
_________________________________________
*AFM...* Not much to report on ladies, STILL just waiting for that ugly AF so that I can jump back in to the TTC arena!! Wishing you all luck and plenty of :dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## lorojovanos

Mrsmm, have you heard of the OVWATCH?


----------



## MrsMM24

lorojovanos said:


> Mrsmm, have you heard of the OVWATCH?

Yes, I have heard of it. I hear they work for some people. I have not personally used it. I have and will continue to use the CBFM as we have gotten a BFP on first use! There are some ladies here (BnB) that use them...


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks MrsMM.... I'm just going with it for now. I've watched a few videos. I guess I better put myself into charting Night School :haha:

Hope all is well with you!!!


----------



## samj732

lorojovanos said:


> Mrsmm, have you heard of the OVWATCH?

Had to finish reading all the posts before I could give you some advice about this!

I have read an article about this watch and it was very negative. It said that you have to wear it every night, very tight on your wrist and that it's not comfortable, to start with. It also said that sometimes it has shown a high reading when it wasn't being worn. My best advice is to google OvWatch user reviews and read up about it. It's an expensive thing to have not work for you. I would recommend the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor over the watch, if you don't already use it.

AFM, tested again this morning. :rofl: I have 27 IC's so I have to use them! Sore, sore bbs today. My dog was trying to snuggle with me (she lays on my chest) and I had to throw her off because it was so painful. She only weighs 8 pounds, and I felt bad :(


----------



## Charisse28

Another BFN for me, AF should be here tomorrow. Had my follow-up appt. this morning and Dr. is switching me back to Clomid for 3 months until we can see a fertility specialist in June. Will update once AF shows.


----------



## gnome86

Ok so v confused. I did my opks last week n on fri i got a nearly positive and saturday a definite negative. we did bd on the friday. but am wondering if i actually ovulated or not coz now im getting quite a lot of ewcm? this hasnt happened before so am wondering if body just outa sinc coza having taken norethisterone n making me get LH surge but ovulate a week later or what? any clues ? x


----------



## Beautifullei2

have you done a opk this week??? i would re-test


----------



## Crystal5483

I agree re-test for sure


----------



## gnome86

gona buy some more opks tomorrow. dont think i have ovulated this month, normally every month without fail i know as get excrutiating pain in left ovary. last month got the pain in the right one n got all excited thinking bfp but wasnt the case. this time no pain whatsoever. had me day 5 bloods done jan all was normal. have been on an lttc forum and been advised to get days 21s n scans done so really worried now incase am broken :/


----------



## Beautifullei2

if your getting alot of cm that is a good sign of your body gearing up to O if it hasn't already. Keep BD & buy more OPK & test till you get a dark + .I got about 4 days worth of faint +'s & finally got one that the test strip was super dark! Good luck hun & stay positive


----------



## PepsiChic

ty Ickle Pand for the info ont he chart...with regards to temping, id id all the courses and watched all the videos on FF and i found them useful...although they say to take your temp at the same time they dont mention not getting out of bed to do this. 

Im a very busy woman in the morning so that simply doesnt work for me, so i get up, go to my office turn my comptuer and while im setting up my comptuer for work I do my temp, I make sure i avoid doing anything else like, peeing, drinking, eating.

after my temp i then do all that and sort out toddler and cats before start work.

on the odd occasion my temp has been 30-1hour later then normal if i get swamped the moment i turn the comptuer on I have to sort out work before i can get anything else done blah!

I guess im saying my results arent going to be 100% accurate but pretty damn close,if after an hour i suddenly remember i dont bother because its too late by that point.

hope that ramble makes sense!

3 days for the witch to show and im still just hoping this will be my month. x

its SO SO awesome that we're seeing all these BFPs in the first week of April! FX'ed for lots lots more!


----------



## Bay

I didn't really have symptoms either. Just the sharper cramping on 5dpo, with a little backache, and then more dull cramping through to now. A bit of lotion-like cm when i wipe. Tiny dark brown spotting on 7dpo. 

There weren't any implantation dips, sore boobies or heightened smell.

Goodluck! 



Beautifullei2 said:


> Ladies that have gotten BFP?? WHAT were your symptoms??
> 
> I O on the 27th & ever since been having dull aches that have been bearable.. Today however it is a steady ache as if i have bricks in my uteres.. every noe and then Ill get a strong twinge.. my lower back has been hurting for the past 3 days & ive been dizzy & tired.. Today my Right boob only feels like as if it weighs a ton.. Any ideas?? I tested yesterday and neg but Im sure I just tested to early


----------



## mummy_em

Well the wich is due here today and she is not but have been having period pains all day so I'm sure it won't be long so I'm guessing I'm out this month xxx


----------



## Bay

Tonka - i'm not saying his is necessarily the case for everyone, but i know of a lady who spotted throughout her entire pregnancy. Both mother and baby are doing well today.


----------



## echo

Ickle, you are a wealth of information and very helpful. You always seem to answer the questions I haven't even asked yet. Thanks. And your pic has me craving cupcakes.


----------



## echo

Except for the fatigue and sore boobs, all my other symptoms seem to have gone away. :(


----------



## vaniilla

PepsiChic said:


> ty Ickle Pand for the info ont he chart...with regards to temping, id id all the courses and watched all the videos on FF and i found them useful...although they say to take your temp at the same time they dont mention not getting out of bed to do this.
> 
> Im a very busy woman in the morning so that simply doesnt work for me, so i get up, go to my office turn my comptuer and while im setting up my comptuer for work I do my temp, I make sure i avoid doing anything else like, peeing, drinking, eating.
> 
> after my temp i then do all that and sort out toddler and cats before start work.
> 
> on the odd occasion my temp has been 30-1hour later then normal if i get swamped the moment i turn the comptuer on I have to sort out work before i can get anything else done blah!
> 
> I guess im saying my results arent going to be 100% accurate but pretty damn close,if after an hour i suddenly remember i dont bother because its too late by that point.
> 
> hope that ramble makes sense!
> 
> 3 days for the witch to show and im still just hoping this will be my month. x
> 
> its SO SO awesome that we're seeing all these BFPs in the first week of April! FX'ed for lots lots more!

It says in the Q&A bit that you should take the temp before doing anything, thats why they suggest keeping a notepad by the bed with a pen to take it, in temping its all about subtle changes in temperature and getting up affects this. Maybe set your alarm to get up a few mins earlier every day so you get a min to take temp and record it.

I really hope the witch stays away for you :hugs::dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

So I've got an update! I took another opk this afternoon, it was negative, I don't even need to post to know that. But I got a phone call around 4 from my fertility dr. As soon as I saw the number, my heart starting thumping. She looked at my FF chart, and said it does look like an anovulatory cycle:( Which she said is VERY common with PCOS. She said I shouldn't be doing OPK's w pcos, not very reliable, hence why I've probably had 3 different + throughout this cycle. (I'm still planning on BD'n tonight anyways, just in case.) She also suggest I switch over to vaginal BBT. Which I can't start til next cycle. She said to not use the CBFM as it isn't very successful with PCOS and LH. She suggested I get the OvWatch! How weird is that, I was looking into that today! So I've ordered it. It works by detecting the chloride ion and gives you about a 4 day window before ovulation. Being on Clomid doesn't affect the results, and it works great with PCOS. Only thing is, I have to start it on day 2 of my period. I'm assuming it'll take about a week to come in the mail since it's coming from Florida and we have a 4 day weekend... So fingers crossed AF stays away for a while longer, OR I magically get a BFP between now and then...So I'm feeling surprisingly optimistic about this next cycle, provided as I said, AF stays away for a while!!!!


----------



## PepsiChic

vaniilla said:


> It says in the Q&A bit that you should take the temp before doing anything, thats why they suggest keeping a notepad by the bed with a pen to take it, in temping its all about subtle changes in temperature and getting up affects this. Maybe set your alarm to get up a few mins earlier every day so you get a min to take temp and record it.
> 
> I really hope the witch stays away for you :hugs::dust:

I did see that it said before doing anything....I didnt realize that included getting up! I may have to try that but I'll see how it goes, I mean I get a pretty general idea of my temps, Im not being 100% about everything I do because it just stresses me out.


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm curious to see what my temp is tomorrow


----------



## lizlovelust

Well I tried this morning with FMU BFN, and then again this afternoon and still BFN. Ugh. I am starting to wonder if I even Oed.


----------



## Crystal5483

lizlovelust said:


> Well I tried this morning with FMU BFN, and then again this afternoon and still BFN. Ugh. I am starting to wonder if I even Oed.

Hmm I wonder Liz. Are you just temping the cycle? No OPK? Also... I don't typically O until CD 19-20


----------



## mamawananotha

Beautifullei2 said:


> Ladies that have gotten BFP?? WHAT were your symptoms??

The only symptom I had was about 6dpo - when I was up in the middle of the night, I felt a strange cramping in my uterus. Other than that, nothing this timeno crazy hormonal crying, no sore boobs, no implantation spotting.

Now in 2009 with my first, I had spotting, lots of crazy emotional behavior (though it was the holiday season and I was stressed out), sore boobs, etc. I remember most of the symptoms like sore boobs, nausea, and fatigue didn't really start until week 5 or 6, not early on.

Good luck! 9dpo is really early.


----------



## lizlovelust

Crystal5483 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Well I tried this morning with FMU BFN, and then again this afternoon and still BFN. Ugh. I am starting to wonder if I even Oed.
> 
> Hmm I wonder Liz. Are you just temping the cycle? No OPK? Also... I don't typically O until CD 19-20Click to expand...

I'm just temping yea, no opks, they didnt work for me last cycle.:dohh:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I had an appt with my GYN today and she suggested that i stop TTC for now due to my blood pressure being so high. It's been like that for awhile. So she said i needed to get my BP regulated as well has lose some weight. All of which i agree with. So until further notice i'll be heading over to the WTT threads.

MrsMM- Thanks so much for including me in your threads these past few months. I've gained so much knowledge and respect for anyone trying to have a baby :flower:

Lots of :dust: to all the ladies waiting for their BFPs!


----------



## lizlovelust

I just dont get why I've been feeling nausous yesterday and today though, I'm not sick at all.


----------



## Bay

All the best mrs.resa and hopefully we will see you with a bfp all too soon :)


----------



## samj732

My bbs are so sore I want to cut them off... it hurts when my arms touch them when I'm walking. I hate that I can't take this as a preg symptom because last cycle my bbs were sore from O to AF too. UGH!! THEY HURT!!


----------



## ickle pand

RebeccaLO said:


> Oh now it looks like I've started something, my apologies :) In my opinion countdown is working better for me, but I appreciate it's different for everyone.

Definitely no need to apologise. In really sorry if my post came across that I was having a go at you, that wasn't what I meant at all. I just wanted to pass in what I'd read. I also love FF, but then I'm a bit a geek when it comes to numbers and charts :) 

Pepsichic - if you can, I'd definitely give temping before you get a go. It's one of those things though that doesn't always fit into people's lives. I used to work shifts and that was just useless for temping. I'm surprised it doesn't say to take your temp before getting out of bed in the charting course but the site's been upgraded since I did it. My therm only takes 30 seconds to temp but my old one took 5 mins. That was a total pain, especially if you wake up needing to pee! Lol!


----------



## Bay

Ickle - I didn't detect any real aggression or negativity in any of your posts at all, and I'm sure others will agree. You really have been a great resource, it's really interesting to know some of the things you've brought up, like I never knew there was such a thing as a secondary estrogen surge after ovulation, which really did explain my chart on 4dpo. I guess I should really read more notes on FF.

I would like to say one thing though ... you did seem to be pushing vaginal temping haha (only kidding, it's difficult to portray the correct tone sometimes online).


----------



## RebeccaLO

I was more apologising as instead of trying to be helpful, I felt like I was then confusing people! 
I guess my point was, for those (perhaps like me, cough!) you feel like they'd like to know the far end of a fart - you don't have to pay for it, and that I like very much &#128521;


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## taurusmom05

im sorry Eternal! :( FX this next cycle is very lucky for you!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

CD13, still no sign of oving! I'm hoping this cycle is longer than last! I will give a testing date once I've had a peak on monitor or positive opk!


----------



## Crystal5483

TheEternal said:


> Well I'm out, temp dropped even lower today. AF around the corner.
> GL to everyone else.

So sorry hun :hugs:



tinkerbellsie said:


> CD13, still no sign of oving! I'm hoping this cycle is longer than last! I will give a testing date once I've had a peak on monitor or positive opk!

When do you typically O?



lizlovelust said:


> I just dont get why I've been feeling nausous yesterday and today though, I'm not sick at all.

Maybe it was something that you ate or perhaps hormones just fluctuating?



samj732 said:


> My bbs are so sore I want to cut them off... it hurts when my arms touch them when I'm walking. I hate that I can't take this as a preg symptom because last cycle my bbs were sore from O to AF too. UGH!! THEY HURT!!

This made me laugh!! Hahaha! Sorry - but just picturing someone trying to cut their bbs off!


----------



## echo

Another temp drop....:(


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry echo ... when is the :witch: due? Maybe you are not out yet??


----------



## echo

Sunday. No, I feel out. I'll prob start spotting tomorrow. My breast pain is always at its worst right before. Thanks, though.


----------



## Crystal5483

Well I still have hope for you hun :hugs:


----------



## TheEternal

-


----------



## Want a 4th

taurusmom05 said:


> congrats want a 4th!! so exciting!! wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 mos! :) waahoooo!!

Thank you!! Good luck to you ;)


----------



## Want a 4th

Thank you!! Good luck to you :) Hope you get your BFP very soon!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Crystal5483 said:


> TheEternal said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm out, temp dropped even lower today. AF around the corner.
> GL to everyone else.
> 
> So sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbellsie said:
> 
> 
> CD13, still no sign of oving! I'm hoping this cycle is longer than last! I will give a testing date once I've had a peak on monitor or positive opk!Click to expand...
> 
> When do you typically O?
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I just dont get why I've been feeling nausous yesterday and today though, I'm not sick at all.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it was something that you ate or perhaps hormones just fluctuating?
> 
> 
> 
> samj732 said:
> 
> 
> My bbs are so sore I want to cut them off... it hurts when my arms touch them when I'm walking. I hate that I can't take this as a preg symptom because last cycle my bbs were sore from O to AF too. UGH!! THEY HURT!!Click to expand...
> 
> This made me laugh!! Hahaha! Sorry - but just picturing someone trying to cut their bbs off!Click to expand...

I don't know as never had a peak or positive opk last month and that was my first proper cycle but only lasted 23 days.. X


----------



## DBZ34

Update: So AF has kind of come, but kind of not. She was here for a day, red blood and all, but now she's faded to almost nothing. Definitely not the normal AF for me, especially after such a long cycle...no idea what's going on, but BFN when I tested. I suppose I'll just wait and see if AF comes back or not.

But for now, MrsMM, please put me back down for testing at the end of the month, say...April 30th. :)


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp went up a little today but crosshairs are still gone


----------



## ickle pand

Liz, I think the second patch of EWCM on CD16 and 17 is what's throwing FF off. It really looks like you ov'd on CD 10 to me. Just for curiosity's sake, what does FF do if you take out the CM info for CD 16 and 17?


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Liz, I think the second patch of EWCM on CD16 and 17 is what's throwing FF off. It really looks like you ov'd on CD 10 to me. Just for curiosity's sake, what does FF do if you take out the CM info for CD 16 and 17?

Wow your right! If i put it to creamy it makes my crosshairs come back!


----------



## ickle pand

That's cool Liz :)


----------



## PepsiChic

heres my chart for today:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c17cd/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Tracker

I know i started temping really late into the cycle, but I know I O'd between the 23rd and 25th. 

Im guessing im probably out this month though as my temps after O arent very high. any thoughts?

witch due in 2 days.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I've just taken another opk and its darker than 10am... And darkest its ever been (but still not positive) hoping for a positive tomorrow along with peak on monitor...anyone else know anything about opks? I don't temp cos I wake too much and forget. I have been trying. X


----------



## Bay

lizlovelust said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Liz, I think the second patch of EWCM on CD16 and 17 is what's throwing FF off. It really looks like you ov'd on CD 10 to me. Just for curiosity's sake, what does FF do if you take out the CM info for CD 16 and 17?
> 
> Wow your right! If i put it to creamy it makes my crosshairs come back!Click to expand...

That's really interesting! Glad you guys discovered this because it changed my o date when i removed my CM details too. And it looks as though i o'd 1 day sooner than previously thought. I normally o on cd16/17, but this month it was cd15 ... I think taking vitamin b6 contributed towards that and lengthening my lp at the same time.

Just a question though, my crosshairs went from splid to dotted ... Is this significant?


----------



## samj732

tinkerbell, you're right. The test line has to be as dark or darker then the control line. I'm glad you're doing two a day now so you don't miss anything :)

AFM, I got a stupid evap this morning :hissy: and was ready to chuck all my tests out the darn window. I'd never gotten one before, but thank goodness for this site otherwise I would have thought it was positive. Why am I even testing so early, I'm only 8 DPO! Oh, and I'm glad I got to start temping again, it looks like I have a bit of a fallback rise after O!


----------



## Beautifullei2

called the doc yesterday after the way I was feeling & fertility doc wants me to test sunday morning :) !! Pretty excited but hoping I dont get a BFN.. Yesterday was the worst with the aches but only lasted about 4 hours & then let up.. Still having lower back aches, a twinge every now and then but it mainly feels heavy down there.. My cramps are almost all gone which Im happy about.. Boobs feel a little achey too but not bad & this gas thing is driving me crazy lol (not to mention DH) hahaha


----------



## Bay

PepsiChic - 98.3f (which is about 36.8c) is the same temp i get too when i wake around 1am as my toddler usually wakes me at this time without fail.

I do find though that the time of day does affect your temp too, which is why i've stuck with 1am to be consistent, even though it's a pain and i'm practically a zombie.

Tinkerbell - sorry i'm not ignoring your question, i've just never used opk's myself so i don't know how to advise you :nope:


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbellsie said:


> I've just taken another opk and its darker than 10am... And darkest its ever been (but still not positive) hoping for a positive tomorrow along with peak on monitor...anyone else know anything about opks? I don't temp cos I wake too much and forget. I have been trying. X

The only thing to know about opk's is to take them 
the same time each day.. i do mine 3 times a day well i
have started this cycle rather then just twice as my surge
sneaks up on me :nope: ... I test 10am\2pm\6pm .. iv noticed
before i can get a negative in a morning and a positive at night..

Test again in the evening best thing to do and if its still not positive
but near tomorrow should be your day!

:dust:


----------



## Bay

Sam - i'm so sorry about the evap, it is too cruel. But how do you know it is an evap for sure? I don't want to give you false hope, but i normally only get a faint bfp until 13dpo+ (3 bfps, one i ended up mc), but for this bfp i got a faint lne at 8dpo/9dpo (depending which info i omit on ff, like CM details). You're still in until the witch flies in, which is a really good thing :)

Beautifullei - goodluck!


----------



## Becyboo__x

PepsiChic said:


> heres my chart for today:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c17cd/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Tracker
> 
> I know i started temping really late into the cycle, but I know I O'd between the 23rd and 25th.
> 
> Im guessing im probably out this month though as my temps after O arent very high. any thoughts?
> 
> witch due in 2 days.


Im not sure iv only started temping this cycle.. im still abit clueless
but my temps have stayed quite high after O but todays dipped to like
36.75 from 36.82 .. doesn't seem much but does on my chart :lol:

All i heard is if temps go near coverline AF most likely will come..
hopefully it stays away for you :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Bay said:


> That's really interesting! Glad you guys discovered this because it changed my o date when i removed my CM details too. And it looks as though i o'd 1 day sooner than previously thought. I normally o on cd16/17, but this month it was cd15 ... I think taking vitamin b6 contributed towards that and lengthening my lp at the same time.
> 
> Just a question though, my crosshairs went from splid to dotted ... Is this significant?

Broken crosshairs mean that FF isn't 100% sure that you ov'd on that day where as solid mean that is. 

There's a Key/Legend button under your chart that explains all the symbols and abbreviations. There's quite a lot of good info there too. It's easy to miss - I didn't know about it until someone pointed it out to so I point it out to everyone too :)


----------



## samj732

Bay said:


> Sam - i'm so sorry about the evap, it is too cruel. But how do you know it is an evap for sure? I don't want to give you false hope, but i normally only get a faint bfp until 13dpo+ (3 bfps, one i ended up mc), but for this bfp i got a faint lne at 8dpo/9dpo (depending which info i omit on ff, like CM details). You're still in until the witch flies in, which is a really good thing :)
> 
> Beautifullei - goodluck!

I'm pretty sure it was, as it was really thin and kinda grey looking. It wouldn't even show up on a pic. I took another IC and nothing showed on that one. I know I'm not out, just the dang evap sucked!


----------



## PepsiChic

Becyboo__x said:


> Im not sure iv only started temping this cycle.. im still abit clueless
> but my temps have stayed quite high after O but todays dipped to like
> 36.75 from 36.82 .. doesn't seem much but does on my chart :lol:
> 
> All i heard is if temps go near coverline AF most likely will come..
> hopefully it stays away for you :dust:

thankyou....but...what is a coverline? :shrug:


----------



## Crystal5483

6dpo and I'm going crazy symptom spotting omg


----------



## echo

samj732 said:


> Bay said:
> 
> 
> Sam - i'm so sorry about the evap, it is too cruel. But how do you know it is an evap for sure? I don't want to give you false hope, but i normally only get a faint bfp until 13dpo+ (3 bfps, one i ended up mc), but for this bfp i got a faint lne at 8dpo/9dpo (depending which info i omit on ff, like CM details). You're still in until the witch flies in, which is a really good thing :)
> 
> Beautifullei - goodluck!
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was, as it was really thin and kinda grey looking. It wouldn't even show up on a pic. I took another IC and nothing showed on that one. I know I'm not out, just the dang evap sucked!Click to expand...

I know! Last December I had 6 PINK evaps. Solid pink, not smear. A few people think it could have been a chemical, but they were after the time limit and I never went to the dr's for a blood test, so I'm ruling them evaps.

Here are my evap pics:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images48907


----------



## samj732

Ahh echo, I can't see the pics. It says unauthorized access!

My evap was in the time limit, but it still didn't look right. I guess I'll just have to wait and see :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

PepsiChic said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Im not sure iv only started temping this cycle.. im still abit clueless
> but my temps have stayed quite high after O but todays dipped to like
> 36.75 from 36.82 .. doesn't seem much but does on my chart :lol:
> 
> All i heard is if temps go near coverline AF most likely will come..
> hopefully it stays away for you :dust:
> 
> thankyou....but...what is a coverline? :shrug:Click to expand...

I may be going nuts.. but i thought it was the 
line going across when you get crosshairs if it goes below or close
to that... :shrug: im not 100% as iv only been doing it this cycle
x


----------



## RebeccaLO

Caved and tested at 9dpo. Bfn, but still feeling mildly optimistic :)
DTD this afternoon. Told df I was going to take a test, his comment: 'babe I don't think you can tell within a couple of hours!'. He does make me laugh ;)


----------



## Crystal5483

RebeccaLO said:


> Caved and tested at 9dpo. Bfn, but still feeling mildly optimistic :)
> DTD this afternoon. Told df I was going to take a test, his comment: 'babe I don't think you can tell within a couple of hours!'. He does make me laugh ;)

Hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## PepsiChic

why is time going SO SLOW!

ARGH!

2 days till AF, i said i wouldnt test till im late, so techincally i guess thats the 9th earliest.....THATS AGES AWAY

i swear watchign the clock makes time slow down too.


----------



## acousy31

Hi i hope to get a BFP on april 12th think i O on 2nd or 3rd of April new to this website its great no real symptoms only my bb are not sore usually are after OD, a little tired, gassey the last two days but not so bad today so hopefully it will be a BFP !!!:winkwink:


----------



## Nixilix

Please can we have some poas pics :) x


----------



## Jai Me

MrsMM, AF arrived on schedule today. So I'll be seeing ya in May


----------



## MrsC1003

PepsiChic said:


> why is time going SO SLOW!
> 
> ARGH!
> 
> 2 days till AF, i said i wouldnt test till im late, so techincally i guess thats the 9th earliest.....THATS AGES AWAY
> 
> i swear watchign the clock makes time slow down too.

All of us TTC seem to spend our time wishing these final two weeks of the cycle away. I'm so desperate for it to be testing day already. I'm 9DPO and had to really restrain myself from running out and buying a test because I know its too early. AF due on the 11th for me and I said I wouldn't test till the morning of the 11th, but think I'll crack and test in a couple of days lol.


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm exhausted - ready for bed at 7pm? ughh this is going to be a long 2WW!


----------



## lizlovelust

I think im going to hold off to test again until af is due or late.


----------



## kel21

I keep thinking I won't test until at least 11dpo, because last month I started at 4dpo and by the time I hit 9dpo I was getting depressed!:dohh: We will see to what day I make it to! :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Still waiting to ov...on the plus side my opk finally started to get darker today, I was starting to think I was one of those people they don't work for and I just wasted my money


----------



## fingersxxd

I would just like to express my love for all the ladies on this thread! For all the ones who ask the questions many of us are thinking (and even some we don't think to ask!), all those that post answers and even those who throw in their two cents! You're all very wonderful. You make me smile, laugh and sometimes cry. I feel warmth going through this with you, through the good, the bad and the ugly! :babydust: to all!


----------



## samj732

Is this even possible? 8 DPO, night urine but I held it for 3 hours and didn't drink anything during that time. I have heard bad things about this batch # I have, so I'm so confused... I tested this morning and thought I had an evap. All the pics are the same test, first two are the same picture, second two are the same picture...
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-06_23-52-41_584.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 19









test 1 tweaked.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 10









2012-04-07_00-00-44_941.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 19









test 2 tweaked.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Nixilix

I see it on pic 3&4!


----------



## taurusmom05

I had what i thought looked like positives with those tests, sam... but honestly, yours look way more pink than mine ever did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeek!! i hope this is the start of your BFP!!! are you going to test again in the AM?!


----------



## samj732

taurusmom05 said:


> I had what i thought looked like positives with those tests, sam... but honestly, yours look way more pink than mine ever did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeek!! i hope this is the start of your BFP!!! are you going to test again in the AM?!

Omg, I am freaking out. Of course I'm testing again in the morning! :rofl: I pray to god this isn't a false positive, because I could SEE it... OMG, freaking out again... 

The test is dry now (those pics were about 10 mins past, but the line showed up in the time limit) and the stupid line is still pink. I have batch # W0110972-3 from Wondfo and I've read about them giving false positives, so I'm trying to not get excited...


----------



## Nixilix

Whn can you get another brand?!


----------



## samj732

I have 3 other brands already :rofl: But I don't want to waste them as I only have one of each, including one FRER. I'l just wait and see what my test looks like in the morning and go from there I suppose. I won't be sleeping much tonight!


----------



## mummy_em

Have been in shock for the last 24 hours but I got a bfp yesterday and I can't believe it can't add a pic as I'm on my phone xx


----------



## Bay

Goodluck samj! I can spot something on the third pic! Fingers crossed this is the start of your bfp!!


----------



## Bay

That's awesome news mummy_em! Congrats!


----------



## echo

Congrats mummy!

I hope that is your bfp Sam! Didn't your temp drop 2 days ago? Implantation?

I am thinking about testing this am. Haven't had anything to drink, but it would still be smu. BFN yesterday. Should probably wait. But I want to. I have a cheap test. But I should wait. Temp is back up this am, yesterdays dive was probably from having the heat off (?) and waking without any blankets on. No, no, I should wait. Witch is due today/tomorrow (I think). It would be a terrible waste to test and have her show up hours later. Ah, screw it. I'm going to test. Its only a buck, anyway, right? ;)


----------



## Crystal5483

echo I like your thinking lol I'm the same way!! I just test like crazies with cheapies... I'm crazy...


----------



## hope4bump

Hi :flower:
Please can I be added to the 13th of April??

X


----------



## Crystal5483

echo just found this... I thought it was interesting!


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/pregnancy-tests-urine-sample.php


----------



## PepsiChic

I woke up just past midnight....and the witch had got me :cry:

So Im on to cycle #7 and May I guess....which seems so very far away.

Congrats to everyone here whog ot their BFPS, and I'll keep praying for those who havent yet x


----------



## echo

BFN. Still not spotting though, which I usually do at least a day before she shows. This a 'wait and see' kind of cycle. Not enough temps to trust FF, long cycle with several ewcm, and a CP all over the place. 
That is an interesting article, Crystal. The time I got a positive digi was at 10 at night, while I had a neg FRER that same morning.
I'm doing an experiment right now, since the test was neg, I decided to use the rest of the dropper, or about 20 drops (only supposed to use 5) and see if an evap shows up. So far, nothing.


----------



## echo

PepsiChic said:


> I woke up just past midnight....and the witch had got me :cry:
> 
> So Im on to cycle #7 and May I guess....which seems so very far away.
> 
> Congrats to everyone here whog ot their BFPS, and I'll keep praying for those who havent yet x

:hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

OoOoOo Echo that is a good experiment... let me know if it happens! I'd be curious. Are you using Dollar Tree tests?

Try again tonight! haha

With my daughter, I wasn't trying, she was a surprise, and I found out after work like 7 at night with a digi... one day late. So I have no idea how my body processes hcg lol


----------



## samj732

I can't believe it. I wish I could get a better picture. It's my :bfp:!
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-07_09-47-16_801.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats SamJ!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

samj732 said:


> I can't believe it. I wish I could get a better picture. It's my :bfp:!

Ooh congratulations!!!


----------



## hope4bump

Congratulations Sam :) :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

samj732 said:


> I can't believe it. I wish I could get a better picture. It's my :bfp:!

so you managed to sleep ;) congrats!!!


----------



## tonkatruck

This is a great thread with lots of lovely BFPs, congratulations to each of you! 

Quick update, tested this morning with Clearblue digital and got BFN (couldn't stop myself - ah the complete lack of my self control is outstanding). Still spotting but not as much as last few days. Going to just chill out and see what happens. We have a holiday planned next week, and so if AF still not around, we will test one more time next Thursday and if I still get a BFN I'm going to enjoy a very nice cocktail on the beach to commiserate! 

FX to everyone testing on this Easter weekend. I hope you all get some lovely (fertilised!) Easter eggs to enjoy!!


----------



## mummy_em

Will try and put my pic up later if I can congrats sam xx


----------



## kel21

Congrats Mummy and Sam! Woohoo!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats Em!


----------



## Bay

Congrats sam!


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the new BFPs!! This thread is on fire! :)


----------



## echo

Congrats Sam!!
So, the result of the experiment is that extra urine does not cause an evap to appear on New Choice cassette tests. Just makes them more yellow.


----------



## Meadowlark

Did a test this evening (8dpo) and it has a very faint line eeeeek :happydance: Im not going to say a defo BFP until I can rule out an evap! It was my first round of clomid so I am quite positive


----------



## echo

:bunny: <---- I love this bunny.

(I guess I'm bored)


Happy Easter!


----------



## ickle pand

So annoyed just now. Just found out that the NSAID's that I've been taking the whole time we've been TTC (nearly 4.5 years!) can cause temporary infertility. None of my doctors told me, despite me asking if it's safe to take while TTC every time I'm prescribed anything.

I've been ranting all over BnB about it, but I just want to make sure as many people know about it as possible.


----------



## luna_19

Oh no that's not good :(


----------



## ickle pand

I know, I'm just flabbergasted. All the heartache and upset we've been through might have been cured by something as simple as changing my meds.


----------



## kel21

Wow that sucks! Sorry Ickle! Possible congrats meadowlark!! Fxd!!


----------



## Leinzlove

ickle pand: That is awful! I'm sorry! Hopefully NOW, you will see that :bfp:! :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. I love the support on these threads.

I was hoping that I'd get a BFP this month because it'll be the anniversary of our loss at the end of the month but if it doesn't happen then it'll probably be because the drugs having cleared my system yet.


----------



## echo

I'm sorry Ickle! At least now you know, its not just 'unexplained' anymore! Your BFP should be right around the corner now!


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats to all the new :bfp: this thread is on FIRE!!!

Ickle - so sorry to hear that hun! I'm allergic to NSAIDs!


----------



## taurusmom05

omgosh, ickle!! so glad you finally got this information! now your BFP is most likely right around the corner! thank you for this insight!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Ickle, what NSAIDs were you taking? like is that the name of the meds?


----------



## lizlovelust

AFM... I'm having loads of EWCM and I know I already Oed and my temps up....I've been having this off and on now for a couple of days...:shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

lizlovelust: Thats a great sign! I had that when I was pregnant. :)


----------



## Bay

Congrats Meadowlark! 

Ickle - so sorry to hear that's happened to you, some doctors are just hopeless - how frustrating! At least now you know and can move forward, and hopefully caught a sneaky bfp anyway. :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Leinzlove said:


> lizlovelust: Thats a great sign! I had that when I was pregnant. :)

Really? :shrug:

But I caved in today and tested and it's a BFN, but I am only 11DPO..:dohh:


----------



## SookiesNique

Believe it or not I never got my blood drawn. I went to my primary care doc and she did another urine, and gave me a lab requisition form. I went to the lab at her practice and the 2 nurses there were unable to get blood from my arm. I told them to give me a copy of the form and I would get the blood test in my neck of the woods at a later date. I still have not gone and got it. My urine test at her office was a BFN and so have all the others since I got those BFPs on the 1st. I guess my body just wanted to April fool me with what looks like a chemical for now. I was crushed but I feel like I can keep trying.


----------



## lizlovelust

awww im so soory sookie!


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm also super super exhausted, like I feel like I can't get enough sleep no matter how much I sleep!


----------



## Bay

i'm so sorry to hear sookies, but it is great that this experience won't stop you from reaching for your dreams. All the best and goodluck :hugs:


----------



## taurusmom05

sookies i am so sorry to hear that. i love your attitude about the whole thing, tho!! sending you MEGA amounts of baby dust!!


----------



## bbygurl719

can i be added april 20th for me


----------



## danni2kids

lizlovelust said:


> AFM... I'm having loads of EWCM and I know I already Oed and my temps up....I've been having this off and on now for a couple of days...:shrug:

What happen's when you put EWCM in to your chart??


----------



## danni2kids

The :witch: got me today! At least i don't have to take that nast progesterone now. Onwards and upwards!!!
:dust::dust::dust: to all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

As expected AF showed yesterday :(

Em xxx


----------



## sharnw

Congrats sam!


----------



## ickle pand

lizlovelust said:


> Ickle, what NSAIDs were you taking? like is that the name of the meds?

NSAIDs are Non Steroidal Anti-inflammatory Drugs. I was taking naproxen for years and recently changed to diclofenac. Here is a list I found of US brands etc since we have different names for them over here. I can't find a UK list but I'll post one when I do. It includes over the counter stuff like aspirin and ibuprofen though, the rest are prescription only so people would probably know if they're taking NSAIDs. 

https://www.nsaidslist.com/


----------



## MrsC1003

ickle pand said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Ickle, what NSAIDs were you taking? like is that the name of the meds?
> 
> NSAIDs are Non Steroidal Anti-inflammatory Drugs. I was taking naproxen for years and recently changed to diclofenac. Here is a list I found of US brands etc since we have different names for them over here. I can't find a UK list but I'll post one when I do. It includes over the counter stuff like aspirin and ibuprofen though, the rest are prescription only so people would probably know if they're taking NSAIDs.
> 
> https://www.nsaidslist.com/Click to expand...

Thanks for this as its really useful to know. I'm allergic to paracetamol and coedine so usually use Ibuprofen for headaches (which I often get around ovulation). Think I'll just suffer through them now!!


----------



## MrsC1003

:bfp: so friggin happy :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats MrsC happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## summerlove101

MrsC1003 said:


> :bfp: so friggin happy :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I was asking to be put down for 21st as pretty certain ovulating today. But leave it at 23rd please... Tho I will prob test early even though I don't want to. I've got a horrible feeling af will be here much earlier than that and I won't need to test xx


----------



## RebeccaLO

^ Your edit made me laugh! Well done to all the BFP's and fingers crossed for next cycle BFP's for those where the witch has flown in. 
Afm. 11dpo. Bfn this morning. Still feeling optimistic though. Will try again tues. Due on weds/thurs so should know one way or the other by end of week. &#128563;


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies just checking in! 9dpo.... Was having serious af cramps last night and they have waned a bit today.... Pls let this be the month!

Congrats to all the BFPs and so sorry to the ones the witch got!!!!


----------



## echo

Some spotting this am...witch will be here tonight or tomorrow. As expected. Good luck to the rest of you testing this month!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anyone look at my chart...
its on my siggy.. tell me what you think..

I took as test yesterday which everyone said positive
but took 2 today and negative :shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

Looks great so far Becy. It's still early days though. What type of test did you use?


----------



## samj732

ickle, I'm a little late but I just wanted to say how pissed I am at your doctor for you. Like, really pissed. If my doctor did something like that to me, look over a simple med that could make me temporarily infertile, I'd punch him. 

Becy, your chart does look good.

Congrats again MrsC!

AFM, went to wal-mart and got two CB digis and two equate (compare to FRER!) tests, the stupid equate tests are blue dye. No matter, they still show a positive almost immediately :) But I am going to wait a few more days for the digi as I haven't even missed my period yet. 
No symptoms really, just tiiiired and random cramping/pulling in my abdomen. My temp went up a tish today which made me feel so much better. Funny how seeing 97.91 is so much better then seeing 97.73 :rofl:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm looking into ways to officially complain Samj. It's ridiculous that at least 3 of them missed this for so long.


----------



## samj732

ickle pand said:


> I'm looking into ways to officially complain Samj. It's ridiculous that at least 3 of them missed this for so long.

Good. That is completely ridiculous. Sometimes I wonder how doctors ever got their degree?


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you ladies think of my chart?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv used IC's .. thats all i have til others they come in the next post
which won't be until tuesday.. and i will be 11dpo but my IC's
today are all showing negative :( i just don't know why it showed
a positive yesterday :nope: didn't look anything like an evap either

Im scared now my temps will plummet :(


----------



## ickle pand

Fingers crossed they keep climbing becy!


----------



## lizlovelust

Any comments about my c,hart?


----------



## ickle pand

There's not a lot to say about it Liz. Flat temps don't really say anything.


----------



## Bay

Congrats to the new bfp's. Goodluck to everyone else :)

Ickle - good on you for escalating it, i hope it gives them a good kick up the bum and teach them a lesson!

Samj - i can totally relate. Since i got my first squinty bfp, i've been peeing on something everyday since. I have another 10-15 ic left and i intend to pee on ALL of them - i was too cheap to buy designer hpts but did notice the cb dogis were sold out, wow hpts must be a big industry. 

Afm i am sort of celebrating a small milestone today, it is now week4/cd29/14dpo (but who's counting), and af is officially the latest she's ever been. Next goal is 5weeks/21dpo as that was when i mc last time in feb.


----------



## samj732

Said I was going to wait with these tests... but got it in writing now! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







cropped.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ES89

lovely samj :) congrats again :D x


----------



## onebumpplease

lizlovelust said:


> Any comments about my c,hart?

Your chart looks like you are still in the running. Would be great to see it stay higher than your coverline and even climb. GL :thumbup:


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
I hope everyone is well and enjoying Easter weekend.
Now 9dpo and still nauseous but starting to think it is a tummy bug not a sign. My chart is not great looking - usually much higher than the coverline. Due to test Friday when I am officially late but not sure if I will be able to last that long!!
L x


----------



## samj732

Bay said:


> Congrats to the new bfp's. Goodluck to everyone else :)
> 
> Ickle - good on you for escalating it, i hope it gives them a good kick up the bum and teach them a lesson!
> 
> Samj - i can totally relate. Since i got my first squinty bfp, i've been peeing on something everyday since. I have another 10-15 ic left and i intend to pee on ALL of them - i was too cheap to buy designer hpts but did notice the cb dogis were sold out, wow hpts must be a big industry.
> 
> Afm i am sort of celebrating a small milestone today, it is now week4/cd29/14dpo (but who's counting), and af is officially the latest she's ever been. Next goal is 5weeks/21dpo as that was when i mc last time in feb.

Hehe, I said I was going to wait with them but took one today and of course it says "PREGNANT!" I posted the pic, I must be a little excited :blush: and I am of course tracking progression with my IC's.

I'm also hoping to get thru the next 3-4 weeks without any bleeding, as I was about 6 weeks with my first miscarriage. I feel really good about this one though. I'm a lot calmer this time around.


----------



## Bay

Goodluck lalar! I am keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Bay

Samj - yes me too! I do feel alot more positive with this pregnancy, even allowing myself to think about the future ... And i might even do a ticker today. With the last pregnancy, i felt really insecure from the moment i found out, but that's in the past and behind us now.

When is your dd? Fingers crossed we all have a happy, healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## samj732

My EDD is December 22nd, just in time for Christmas :) I'm sure I'll be pushing on Christmas Day! We should be just a few weeks apart, I'm only 10 dpo today! I wonder if I ovulated early or something.


----------



## Charisse28

AF made her appearance yesterday April 7th.


----------



## Bay

Charisse - So sorry about AF. Goodluck with your next cycle :hugs:

Samj - We're actually less than one week apart :) depending if I use 26day cycle (which is the correct cycle length), or 28day (which is what doctors will be pushing).


----------



## samj732

Whoohoo! We could be bump buddies :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm feeling hopeful this cycle, I just hope it's not for nothing!

oh and i keep having these weird pinch pains in my abdomen.


----------



## luna_19

MrsMM can you change my test date to the 24th? I ov'ed 2 days later than expected

here's to a (hopefully) relaxing and stress free tww starting tomorrow!


----------



## lizlovelust

BFN today, now im feeling doubtful...


----------



## Bay

Liz FF says the average for a bfp to show up is 13-14 days, so you're not out yet as 12dpo is still early. Good luck!


----------



## blessed2012

Hi MrsMM...

Can I be added to April 19 for testing? Am currently 3dpo. Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## tonkatruck

Liz you are not out until AF shows. Keep positive! :thumbup:


----------



## nicole844

Hey ladies! I have a similar question. I had a very faint bfp at 11 dpo on $ store tests (pic attached) and bfns since. I am now 14 dpo & AF was due this morning and didn't show!! I tested bfn this morning. However, my symptoms are good: 
temp is higher than ever wit hot flashes
nipples are larger and darker with veins
bbs so very sore and heavy
still very exhausted
checked my cervix and it is very high with dark brown blood, I'd expect to be low is af was coming today?
Any opinions on what this means?! Thanks so much, my FXed. 

:dust: to everyone testing and sticky beans to bfps!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-4-1.jpg
File size: 110.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Bay

Hey Nicole, your symptoms sound promising, but it's hard to say for sure. Your urine concentration might be affecting your results. Are you using first morning urine with all your tests? As it should be the most undiluted and concentrated hcg urine. Good luck!


----------



## nicole844

Bay said:


> Hey Nicole, your symptoms sound promising, but it's hard to say for sure. Your urine concentration might be affecting your results. Are you using first morning urine with all your tests? As it should be the most undiluted and concentrated hcg urine. Good luck!

I usually use fmu, but if I cant I make sure to hold for at least 5 hours (torture). I got my bfp with evening urine that was very concentrated. this morning I used fmu and got bfn :cry:
Congratulations on your bfp!! sticky dust to you


----------



## lizlovelust

Bay said:


> Liz FF says the average for a bfp to show up is 13-14 days, so you're not out yet as 12dpo is still early. Good luck!

oh i hope i still have a chance


----------



## Annie77

Amazing I think I have ovulated 

Two weeks ago today my HCG was 24 so I can only think it went down very quickly to below 5 with the next day or so as I normally ov between day 12 and 14.

Dh and I have spent last two nights in a family hotel room though so unlikely this is going to be a BFP month unless he comes back to bed this morning


----------



## ickle pand

That's good news Annie. Just knowing that your body is getting back to normal is a bonus.


----------



## Bay

Annie - That is really good news that things have progressed so well. Wishing you a sticky bfp very soon.


----------



## Crystal5483

Just popping in to say Hi. I do not think my chart reveals any magical news lol

I'm 9dpo and have a negative test. I do not "feel" anything... so I'm just thinking I'm out at this point.

Good luck ladies and :dust: to all!


----------



## ickle pand

9DPO is too early to be out crystal :) Your chart still looks good, hope that dip yesterday was implantation and that those temps keep on rising. 

AFM - I'm still waiting for ov. This part of the cycle is so boring! I'm living vicariously through everyone else who's in a position to test :)


----------



## echo

Officially out. On to the next one! Good luck to all!


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp went down .1 today, im feeling defeated.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey there girls!! Can you put me down to test on 4/21 please??!! FX!!


----------



## echo

Well, MrsMM, thank you for your wonderful threads! I hope your next cycle is a successful one. That goes for everyone, too. I will be not ttc-ing for the next 3 months, I think. School is prob going to make me get the chicken pox vaccine and you have to promise not to get pregnant for 3 months after getting it. I did find out at the docs today that I am perfectly healthy. Best wishes. xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

lizlovelust said:


> My temp went down .1 today, im feeling defeated.

I know how you feel mine went down from 36.85 to 36.65 today
:(


----------



## lizlovelust

Becyboo__x said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My temp went down .1 today, im feeling defeated.
> 
> I know how you feel mine went down from 36.85 to 36.65 today
> :(Click to expand...

Hopefully our temps wil go back up!


----------



## coralym30

hey girls good luck to all of you ! im testing on the 12th and im pretty sure its gonna be a bfn but anyways baby dust to you all !

xoxx


----------



## LalaR

I think I may have just got the start of a BFP. I have a very faint line on a 25miu NHS test. I showed my friend who is a GP and she says it looks positive to her. I have been feeling really nauseous all weekend so decided to test early today at only 10dpo. Feeling cautiously excited. I really hope this bean sticks - 3rd time lucky!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

LalaR said:


> I think I may have just got the start of a BFP. I have a very faint line on a 25miu NHS test. I showed my friend who is a GP and she says it looks positive to her. I have been feeling really nauseous all weekend so decided to test early today at only 10dpo. Feeling cautiously excited. I really hope this bean sticks - 3rd time lucky!!

You got a pic..
im 10dpo too and thought i had a positive but it looked very faint too
interested to see yours :D (if you can upload)
xx

Ps congrats!


----------



## LalaR

Sadly no pic yet - no camera or functioning mobile with me at work today. the test is all dried out now but the line is clearly still there although thinner now. I plan to test again in the morning though.
Congrats to you too. Have you been trying long?


----------



## samj732

:hugs: to all those the witch got, and :dust: to all those still waiting to test. April has been a very good month so far!

Someone posted they don't "feel" anything, and I just wanted to throw in there that I don't really either, nothing out of the ordinary that I would look at as a pregnancy symptom. Most of the time pregnancy symptoms don't show up until around 6 weeks. You're not out yet!

AFM, my temp is staying up :happydance: So glad I started temping this cycle, it makes me less nervous and more excited!


----------



## ickle pand

Excited for you Lala! 25miu is quite a high concentration to get a line on this early.

Becy - Do you have a pic of your test?


----------



## Becyboo__x

LalaR said:


> Sadly no pic yet - no camera or functioning mobile with me at work today. the test is all dried out now but the line is clearly still there although thinner now. I plan to test again in the morning though.
> Congrats to you too. Have you been trying long?

Can't wait to see!
im not sure if it is congrats to me aswell yet :(
since Augest last year after 8wk loss last May
xx



ickle pand said:


> Excited for you Lala! 25miu is quite a high concentration to get a line on this early.
> 
> Becy - Do you have a pic of your test?

Yeah i have a few i posted them in pregnancy tests
and everyone said they see something but :shrug:
i can irl but looks an evap to me .. but theres something
there just very very faint :nope:



if you can't see anything i understand some seem to be able
to and some can't :shrug: i can but looks too strange to me


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies!

April Showers of BFPs!!!*


FRIDAY THRU SUNDAY:test: *CASPER72, MOOREBETTER, GLADMOUNTAIN, and MUMMY_EM*:test:


TODAY!!!!:test: *LALAR and TRAINSPOTTING*:test:


:cake:Happy Birthday *ASHKNOWSBEST*!!:cake:
______________________________________________________________
:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *E.ROSE, BBEAR690, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, TINYFOOTSTEPS, FAITHBABIES, LADYNIKON, MEADOWLARK, RAPRAP, ZANNE, BABYSEEKER, and TRYINGTRYING * :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *SAMJ732, MUMMY_EM, and MRSC1003* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.


*SOOKIESNIQUE* so sorry for that rollercoaster of no blood drawn. Hoping that you get some answers soon!!:dust:


*LOROJOVONOS* thise all sounds very promising, Good Luck!:dust:


*BECYBOO_x* GL FXD!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* I'm not seeing anything on that HPT, definitely see something on the OPKs, maybe you are finally OVg! :dust:


*PEPSICHIC* Yeah, temps are just better at rest and FF does indicate you shouldn't take after being discturbed, maybe trying it before jumping up will be more beneficial. As for the coverline, that is the CHs, the median temp where the lines meet. Good Luck next cycle Hun!:dust:


*MRS. RESA* It has been a pleasure, and I definitely think it is a good idea to get that BP under control, which is likely to help as well with the weight loss and conception. I am certain that you will see a BFP alot quicker. Something to strive for with a good return on each end, you in turn get healthier and get a BFP! I WILL see you in a few months! :dust:


*MEADOWLARK* FXD!! its a BFP!!:dust:


*ECHO* you know that I am connected in my own little way to each one of you that has been here in my threads for a while. I will be missin you in the 3 months, BUT, this is an awesome opportunity with school, AND it has been seen that when you take a small break, you tend to see a BFP quickly upon return, so I hope to see you in about 4.5 months on my threads with a test date and a BFP announcement!:dust:


*LALAR* I truly hope this is the start of your BFP!! FXD!:dust:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *ACOUSY31, HOPE4BUMP, BBYGURL719, BLESSED2012, SNOWFLAKES120, and CORALYM30* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from February/March threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *THEETERNAL, DBZ34, PEPSICHIC, JAI ME, DANNI2KIDS, xxEMILYxx, CHARISSE28, and ECHO* I hope that you will join us again in the May thread! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)



>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 100* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
_________________________________________
*AFM...* Well,I have been gone a few days, in that time, AF arrived on Thursday midday, then we were out looking at homes, and then there was Easter yesterday (Happy Easter - belated) and today, absolutely no spotting, no sign of AF as she ended yesterday evening. So, my doc was called Friday and Ihave my HSG scheduled for this Thursday! Sooo much going on. But I am happy AF has come and gone and we are looking at TTC again in a couple weeks. Looks like I have a testing date, tentatively... YAY, seems like forever. Hoping we have some NYs Babies brewing ladies! :dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## bbear690

My Af for the 5th April
Came 5 days early so I am due Af now on 23rd can you add please xx


----------



## Beautifullei2

Still no sign of AF but went to er on friday for a ruptured cyst,... Clomid overstimluted my ovaries & was horrible pain as well.. Needless to say DH & I are going to stop trying for a bit so I can focus on being stress free.. Although I try not to stress its still easier said than done!! GL ladies on your bfp.. Ill stick around to keep posted on how yall are doing!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Mrsmm im pretty sure i already Oed on CD10, im 13DPO right now which would explain my light OPks.


----------



## Bay

Beautifullei - so sorry that's happened to you, i hope there wasn't any damage to your ovaries. Destressing does sound like a good idea if ttc is doing more harm than good at the moment. Hope you get a good break and see you back on the saddle with a bfp really soon :hugs:

Echo - are there any other vaccinations that you could think of to take right now as well, to take advantage of the 3 month gap. I ask because when i was pregnant with my son, i made a point to see a gp (non-specialist doctors here) to see if there was anything i had to do before ttc and she failed to mention that my rubella immunisation was low so i went through my pregnancy worrying about that. 

Ladies - I also wanted to share that with my son's pregnancy, we actually took a month off ttc (on the 11th cycle) and we got our bfp on the 12th cycle as soon as we tried again, so hopefully this is exactly what will happen for anyone taking a break from ttc for now :)


----------



## samj732

Called my doctor's office today, and got some bummer news. It seems he is taking a year off to do another fellowship so he can "officially" deliver babies. Good for him, bad for me! He might not even see me now. I am still waiting for them to call back, three hours later. Grr. I really liked him, not looking forward to see who he refers me to!


----------



## babysauce87

Congratulations to all the lovely ladies who got their BFPs!!! Loads and loads of sticky dusts to all of you!!

I have a few questions regarding symptoms to all of you ladies who have gotten pregnant before (this is my first try n 3rd cycle)

So today is my 9DPO, I got BFN yesterday (I KNOW!! Willpower mutilated!)..

And this morning after doing some housework I got AF-like cramps, it even radiated to my lower back and most especially crampy on my right ovary although I couldn't pinpoin exactly.. lasted for a few hours and now half a day later I almost don't feel a thing anymore, just twinges here and there.

My temps dipped this morning after a nice shoot up after o... 

TMI WARNING - when I wiped a few times throughout the day I noticed EWCM. It's been 2-3 days that I've got crazy loads of creamy CM which I never got before too.

Breasts felt fuller but no pain whatsoever, nipples are fine too.

No implantation bleeding whatsoever.

What's going on?? I can't be ovulating late, my temps shifted neatly on my regular 32 days cycle and I got EWCM too on the day although I didn't do OPK to confirm..

SO SORRYYYY for the long post :( My Obgyn just smiled and said "relax, test in 4-5 days time" but I know something is going on~

And I'm pretty unsure if I'm pregnant since I have no other symptoms...could it be implantation? Because it wasn't like an imagination pain..it was there that I needed to sit down and tempted to take ibuprofen before the pain subsided after 3-4 hours..


----------



## Bay

That sucks samj. But maybe you'll meet someone who is going to be much better in every way. I know what you mean though alot of doctors i've come across are clearly have this air of "cbf so over this" attitude about them. Good luck with your doctor hunt.


----------



## lizlovelust

Symptoms for me today:

Fatigue super bad
irritable
chills
Cold like symptoms
sore breasts, especially my right one with stabbing pains here and there
sharp stabbing pains/pinch pains in abdomen
gassy.

:shrug:


----------



## Cheska

Hey ladies when you get a positive on an ov stick in the morning and its faded a lot by the night time...... What's happened? Is dtd one more time pointless?


----------



## ~chipper~

it's faded becuase your surge ended...DTD one more time is must! get on it girl! :winkwink:


----------



## ArchangelLou

hi would i be able to join for the 12th please xxxx
already got tingly nipples and cant stop eating so hopefully crossed its my month xx
c


----------



## Cheska

Thanks chipper will do :thumbup: haha. Got a good feeling about this month :) 

Mrsmm please could you put me down for the 20th. Glad af has arrived for you so you can look forward to making that new years baba. 

Congrats to all the bfp's. 14 is a brill amount for this early in the month!!!


----------



## DBZ34

So...AF came for a day and then left. I had some light spotting on and off for a couple of days after, but that's stopped too. I can't tell if I should just count that as AF or if it was IB... I'm kind of in limbo at the moment but I'm still temping, just in case this is just wishful thinking. I wouldn't want to miss ov. :) 

Could you put me down to test again on April 30, MrsMM? Unless ov is delayed again, I should be about 12 or 13 DPO by then. Hopefully I'll get to test and finally see that BFP. :)


----------



## samj732

Bay said:


> That sucks samj. But maybe you'll meet someone who is going to be much better in every way. I know what you mean though alot of doctors i've come across are clearly have this air of "cbf so over this" attitude about them. Good luck with your doctor hunt.

Thanks dear :) It makes it a bit harder where I live because it's a VERY rural area, and around here a lot of people still go by the "marriage, then baby" rule. I'm engaged, and that doesn't count. 

The clinic JUST called me back in the middle of typing this post (5 hours later!!) and he won't see me at all. Also telling me he wouldn't see me until 12
weeks anyways even after I reminded him of the miscarriage. Good thing I made an appt with my old family doctor for next week :haha:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Temp drop this morning and af is due tomorrow, not feeling so positive right now. Oh well will give an update in a couple of days :)


----------



## Meadowlark

Hello all, after having a really faint positive 3 days ago (which i thought was an evap) I now have a defo BFP. Thank uyou all for your support and lots and lots of baby dust to all xx


----------



## Annie77

Mrsmm24 could you please put me down for 23rd april? We dtd 4 days before ov pains and within 24 hrs after so probably not with much chance but who knows eh?

Congrats to all BFPs and good luck to all others waiting.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hiya, just to update (I've been on holiday so it's a bit late) but unfortunately AF arrived last week so I'm out for this month. Good luck to all of you who are still waiting to test and massive congrats for those who have got their bfps this month. :)

xx


----------



## Cheska

Congratulations meadowhalk! H and h 9 month x


----------



## Crystal5483

I got a faint faint faint positive last night - again SUPER faint this morning... hoping by tonight / tomorrow it gets MUCH darker...


----------



## ickle pand

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Crystal!

AFM - I've got an appointment with at my GP surgery tomorrow afternoon to speak to them about the meds I'm on causing infertility, I've got my papers from Oxford Journals printed out and now I just need to work out exactly what to say. Need to get into ass-kicking mode!


----------



## Crystal5483

I'd probably start with "You lying sons of b!tches..." but that probably isn't the way to go... :rofl:

Thanks Ickle Pand! I'm hoping, too!


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO Crystal! That would certainly tell them exactly how I feel. 

I'm going to write down my main points because I know I'm going to get angry/upset and I don't want to forget to say anything.


----------



## Bay

Sorry af has flown in for anyone :hugs:

Congrats crystal & meadowlark!

Good luck everyone else waiting.


----------



## Crystal5483

That sounds like a good idea Ickle Pand - it is very easy to get caught up in the moment and forget key points.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm pretty much out this month as AF is starting show her ugly mug :witch:


----------



## lizlovelust

My temps up again and im 14DPO!


----------



## skeet9924

How long is your luteal phase?


----------



## lizlovelust

15 days, one more day!


----------



## Cheska

Congrats crystal. What dpo are you? 

Fx'ed Liz! April seems be a good month x


----------



## Crystal5483

Cheska said:


> Congrats crystal. What dpo are you?
> 
> Fx'ed Liz! April seems be a good month x

I'm 10dpo according to FF

Feeling some lower backache and slight crampy feeling. Praying for a sticky bean!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations to all the BFP's! Every time I come on here, there's like 3 more positives!!!
An update on me, I'm on CD 43! No BFP, no witch in sight. Had 3 positive opk's a few weeks apart, had the creamy, watery, EWCM, all throughout the cycle, had the ov pain, the tender bbs, everything, but it's looking like the Clomid didn't work cause it doesn't appear I ovulated:( Still waiting for my OVWatch to come in the mail, as soon as that comes, I'll take the provera to induce AF and get on with the next cycle...


----------



## Mrskg

congrats on the new bfp's xxxx

sorry to those that got a visit from the dreaded with an those in limbo!! xxx

im 7dpo got sore nipples new symptom for me! didnt think that was possible thought id had them all! slight nausea an feeling really hot x taking it all with a pinch of salt though i know my body likes to play mind f*** games x dying to poas got 4 so think ill test thurs sat mon an wed (af due tues) xx

:dust: all round xxx


----------



## ickle pand

lizlovelust said:


> My temps up again and im 14DPO!

Ooo exciting :)


----------



## Cheska

Crystal5483 said:


> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> Congrats crystal. What dpo are you?
> 
> Fx'ed Liz! April seems be a good month x
> 
> I'm 10dpo according to FF
> 
> Feeling some lower backache and slight crampy feeling. Praying for a sticky bean!!Click to expand...


Time to get dark yet :) hope it's sticky too! H and h 9 month x


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: congrats to all the bfps!


----------



## coralym30

Well im out i started my af spotting today .. im freaking mad 

and i know its not implantation cause everymonth on the tent i start spotting then a normal period on the 12th


----------



## kel21

Congrats to the new bfp's!!! :happydance:
Fxd for all of us still waiting to test!

8dpo here. Temp went up this am! Hope that is good. Very crampy, backache, and tons of creamy cm! (tmi sorry :blush:) Fxd!


----------



## samj732

My HPT keep getting darker and darker, I can really notice the difference today :happydance: On FRER the test line is almost as dark as the control line. My temps are staying up too. Hopefully I can get thru the first AF with no problems. Have a lot of appts in the next few weeks, can't wait to see who is going to show me my bean first. :dust: to all those still waiting to test!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies!

April Showers of BFPs!!!*


TODAY!!!!:test: *AMP26 and HARLEY9671*:test:

______________________________________________________________
:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *E.ROSE, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, FAITHBABIES, LADYNIKON, RAPRAP, ZANNE, BABYSEEKER, TRYINGTRYING, CASPER72, MOOREBETTER, GLADMOUNTAIN, LALAR and TRAINSPOTTING * :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *MEADOWLARK* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.


*BEAUTIFULLEI2* FXD for the symptoms!:dust:


*SAMJ732* sorry about the doc situation, but I am sure you will be just fine with the family doc!:flower:


*CHESKA* DTD up to 2 days after surge Hun, you will catch that eggy!:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* FXD GL, hoping this is it hun!:dust:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *CHESKA, ARCHANGELLOU, and ANNIE77* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from February/March threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *BBEAR690, TINYFOOTSTEPS, VANIILLA, and CORALYM30* I hope that you will join us again in the May thread! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)



>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 100* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
_________________________________________
*AFM...* just waiting around for this Thursday's appt and hopeful ovulation in a week!:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Meadowlark

Just wanted to say I found the pic on page 100 very helpful and calmed me down after getting a bfn on OD8 xx Thanks for sharing the pic x


----------



## Crystal5483

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/950165-am-seriously-crazy.html

Do you ladies see it?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Crystal5483 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/950165-am-seriously-crazy.html
> 
> Do you ladies see it?

100%
congrats!


----------



## LadyNikon

I think I'm out and I am just having another wonky long cycle, unless somehow 6 HPTs are lying to me. I scheduled an appointment with an OB/GYN a friend recommended to me. So either AF will start before then, or I'll be on CD57 for my appointment. :shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

Crystal - I see lines!! Faint ones but 9DPO is very early. You're definitely preggers :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Im having loads of ewcm, not very stretchy but somewhat cloudy, and i mean lots of it! Im 14DPO


----------



## LalaR

Crystal5483 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/950165-am-seriously-crazy.html
> 
> Do you ladies see it?

My FRER is only a tiny bit darker today at 11dpo! Congrats and good luck.
L x:happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm glad I'm not the only one with light lines! Someone said they though I might only be 7dpp because of my chart?


----------



## LalaR

lizlovelust said:


> Im having loads of ewcm, not very stretchy but somewhat cloudy, and i mean lots of it! Im 14DPO

Looking good liz! Fxd. When are you planning to test?


----------



## lorojovanos

I took both tests today only cause I have like 100 of them, and they are taunting me. Depending how I look at FF, if I leave it on advanced, I haven't ovulated. If I switch it to OPK, I'm 6 dpo. I honest to goodness haven't the slightest clue what's going on, thought I'd pee on a stick cause I'm driving myself mad. I am hoping AF comes on it's own, and that I don't have to actually take Provera for my next Clomid cycle but as it stands, I'm going to switch it back to advanced. My OvWatch is on the FedEx truck, be here tomorrow so unless something drastic changes in the next 24 hours or so, I'll be inducing AF
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3875.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bbygurl719

hi all i have a question. im havin alot of pain in my uterus inside right below were my c-section incesion is does anyboy kno what that can be on 3dpo (dont kno if tats exactly were im at as its my first month off of BC) any comments would be nice ty in advance


----------



## MrsC1003

:angel: unfortunately an early loss for me. the :witch: got me this morning and tests are now showing negative. :cry:


----------



## LalaR

MrsC1003 said:


> :angel: unfortunately an early loss for me. the :witch: got me this morning and tests are now showing negative. :cry:

So sorry MrsC:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kel21

MrsC1003 said:


> :angel: unfortunately an early loss for me. the :witch: got me this morning and tests are now showing negative. :cry:

So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

So very sorry MrsC :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

Hi ladies :wave:

I just was searching around and found this thread and thought hmmm might join in....I am testing this month altho i am keeping it out of my mind..as so i don't drive myself crazy..I did see the image on pg100 and that was eye opening to say the least so thanks for that!! 

FF is telling me to test on the 22 but i might test before that....i have no tests right now, and that is what is keeping me from testing!! So next week i will go out and get some as long as my temps stay rising and af doesn't show up!!


----------



## samj732

Crystal-I see the line on the FRER, and it's exactly how mine looked at 9 DPO. Today the line is much darker and popped up right away. A line is a line! Congrats!

MrsC, so very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Casper72

BFN yesterday and the witch got me today, a day early so I am out for this month, tear.


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry MsC :hugs:


----------



## harley9671

Please can you update the first page to show my BFP i got on the 3rd. Thank you


----------



## Juliet11

Hey ladies!!

Testing on April 18th! Can you add me to the list?
baby dust to all! 

TTC #1 since 10/2010


----------



## Bay

I am so sorry for your loss mrsc. Please accept my :hugs:


----------



## Bay

Grats crystal, i see double lines :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry mrsC


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bfn but still no sign of AF


----------



## Crystal5483

This pretty much sums it up...


----------



## lorojovanos

Crystal5483 said:


> This pretty much sums it up...
> 
> View attachment 373797

OMG congratulations!!!!!!! You must be floating!!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm bloated if that counts as floating lol


----------



## RebeccaLO

Congratulations Crystal :)


----------



## sharnw

Congrats Crystal!


----------



## lizlovelust

so I caved in and did an IC, BFN.... I'm so sad...


----------



## Bay

I'm so sorry Liz I know how much you want this right now :( Will you take these? :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats crystal xxxxx

Big hugs liz xxxx


----------



## lizlovelust

My temps are still high which confuses me all cycles except last cycle my temps start dropping when AF is about to arrive, I also usually get mild cramps for a few days before she comes, but non yet!


----------



## lizlovelust

here's my IC https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test20559

I really want to use my FRER but also don't want to waste it incase AF shows up tomorrow...ugh!


----------



## almosthere

congrats crystal!

sorry liz, i know how you feel.

afm on ttc cycle 8, CD12...depressing although I know some are on a higher cycle number! just wish it would finally be my turn already!


----------



## lizlovelust

So countdowntopregnany.com as a new calculator to tell you when you will most likely have implantation, and it said 9DPO for me and I had a dip at 9DPO! oh goodness I hope I get a bfp tomorrow


----------



## lizlovelust

it also says the earliest for me to take a HPT would be around April 9th at the very very earliest, and it's the 10th so that could be why it would still be negative....? I hope I get a positive!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good luck and baby dust!!! 
im also ttc in april ...


----------



## lizlovelust

I just went to the bathroom and there was a stringy stretchy peice of CM with a streak of light pink in it.....what could this be? It's not AF.


----------



## Mrskg

Got everything crossed for you beautifullei2 xxx

Liz that's good signs as they say you're not out till the witch shows her face x


----------



## Mrskg

Almost there how you doing I wish it was your turn too xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Liz if you only just implanted it can take 3-5 days for hcg to show in a blood test an 5-7 to show on a hpt xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

I have no idea, but I heard inplantation can occur up to 12DPO...


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah it can then it'd be at least 17dpo before bfp showed that's why some don't get bfps till later I really hope this is it for you x don't waste your frer keep it for a couple of days x do you still have ic's left? Xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

I have four ICs left!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Crystal5483 said:


> This pretty much sums it up...
> 
> View attachment 373797

Congrats! How many dpo are you to get a positive digital? How sensitive are they?


----------



## BabyHopes.

lizlovelust said:


> My temps are still high which confuses me all cycles except last cycle my temps start dropping when AF is about to arrive, I also usually get mild cramps for a few days before she comes, but non yet!

You're not out yet! I didn't get my last BFP until AF was officially 2days late. You're in the running until she shows!

FX for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

BabyHopes. said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My temps are still high which confuses me all cycles except last cycle my temps start dropping when AF is about to arrive, I also usually get mild cramps for a few days before she comes, but non yet!
> 
> You're not out yet! I didn't get my last BFP until AF was officially 2days late. You're in the running until she shows!
> 
> FX for you!Click to expand...

Did you ever get a cold before you got your BFP?


----------



## BabyHopes.

lizlovelust said:


> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My temps are still high which confuses me all cycles except last cycle my temps start dropping when AF is about to arrive, I also usually get mild cramps for a few days before she comes, but non yet!
> 
> You're not out yet! I didn't get my last BFP until AF was officially 2days late. You're in the running until she shows!
> 
> FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever get a cold before you got your BFP?Click to expand...

Yes, actually, I had a killer sinus infection. I hear a lot of ladies experience that. Maybe from decreased immunity? Or just hormones? Who knows.


----------



## lizlovelust

BabyHopes. said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My temps are still high which confuses me all cycles except last cycle my temps start dropping when AF is about to arrive, I also usually get mild cramps for a few days before she comes, but non yet!
> 
> You're not out yet! I didn't get my last BFP until AF was officially 2days late. You're in the running until she shows!
> 
> FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever get a cold before you got your BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, actually, I had a killer sinus infection. I hear a lot of ladies experience that. Maybe from decreased immunity? Or just hormones? Who knows.Click to expand...

Yesterday I woke up with a super runny stuffy nose and dry troat, today my throat is a little sore!


----------



## BabyHopes.

lizlovelust said:


> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My temps are still high which confuses me all cycles except last cycle my temps start dropping when AF is about to arrive, I also usually get mild cramps for a few days before she comes, but non yet!
> 
> You're not out yet! I didn't get my last BFP until AF was officially 2days late. You're in the running until she shows!
> 
> FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever get a cold before you got your BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, actually, I had a killer sinus infection. I hear a lot of ladies experience that. Maybe from decreased immunity? Or just hormones? Who knows.Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday I woke up with a super runny stuffy nose and dry troat, today my throat is a little sore!Click to expand...

Maybe that's good luck!


----------



## Crystal5483

BabyHopes. said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> This pretty much sums it up...
> 
> View attachment 373797
> 
> 
> Congrats! How many dpo are you to get a positive digital? How sensitive are they?Click to expand...

So there has been some speculation if my FF chart is accurate. 

Currently it shows me at 10dpo, meaning I got my first faint line last night at 9dpo and I got the positive on the digi today at 10dpo.

However, others believe that I am only 8dpo today meaning, faint line yesterday at 7dpo and today I'm 8dpo.

The reason they are saying that is because I have a slight dip at "2dpo" which may have been my real O ?


Anyone care to take a peak and tell me what they think?


----------



## lizlovelust

I hope so!


----------



## samj732

Crystal, I got faint lines at 8 dpo too and my digi showed pregnant at 10 dpo. I'm sure it would have shown sooner but I had to go out and get one!


----------



## RebeccaLO

I'm out guys. Well done to the BFP's and good luck to everyone still waiting. Hopefully won't see you in the may thread ;)


----------



## LalaR

lizlovelust said:


> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My temps are still high which confuses me all cycles except last cycle my temps start dropping when AF is about to arrive, I also usually get mild cramps for a few days before she comes, but non yet!
> 
> You're not out yet! I didn't get my last BFP until AF was officially 2days late. You're in the running until she shows!
> 
> FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever get a cold before you got your BFP?Click to expand...

I had a slight cold just after ov and before any BFP and now I have my BFP I have a horrible sore throat and runny nose!:growlmad:




Crystal5483 said:


> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> This pretty much sums it up...
> 
> View attachment 373797
> 
> 
> Congrats! How many dpo are you to get a positive digital? How sensitive are they?Click to expand...
> 
> So there has been some speculation if my FF chart is accurate.
> 
> Currently it shows me at 10dpo, meaning I got my first faint line last night at 9dpo and I got the positive on the digi today at 10dpo.
> 
> However, others believe that I am only 8dpo today meaning, faint line yesterday at 7dpo and today I'm 8dpo.
> 
> The reason they are saying that is because I have a slight dip at "2dpo" which may have been my real O ?
> 
> 
> Anyone care to take a peak and tell me what they think?Click to expand...

I would possibly even take you the other way to CD19. I think the dip is just your secondary oestrogen surge which is very normal. I had it this month too. I often ov the day of my first positive OPK. Congrats anyway!:happydance:


----------



## LalaR

:happydance: Please keep your fingers crossed that this one sticks!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bay

That's a great BFP Lalar. Congrats! Fingers crossed it's a sticky bean :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats to all the bfps!!! 

Sorry af got you Rebecca- how long was this cycle? :hugs:


----------



## Jumik

Hi gals I have been lurking here for a while but never posted. I am posting now to give hope to others despite a daunting looking chart. I stopped temping at 10DPO because 3 low temps and FF took off my crosshairs so I was just waiting on Af which shows up at 13DPO=CD1 without fail. (I have a 12 dy LF). 

AF was due yesterday, never showed, and this morning at 3:05 a.m. 14DPO a blaring :bfp: . No ifs, buts, or maybes about it. (I have no pic because DH is asleep.) But all glory be to God because He is in control. I was trying since Nov 2011 but this cycle decided to NTNP to take the pressure off.

Here is my chart even though it stops at 10DPO. I guess my temps were affected by sleep disturbed due to acid reflux. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a6c29


----------



## Bay

Congrats Jumik. Happy, healthy 9 months. :)


----------



## Mrskg

Got everything crossed for you Lara xxx

Woohoo congrats jumik xxx

Crystal sorry I know nothing about charting xxx

Liz I'm hoping you get 2 lines in the next few days xxx

Sorry you're out this month rebecca :dust: for may xxx


:blush: caved in an tested this morn...bfn...unless I turn it to a 43degree angle an stand on my head then I'm sure I see something :haha: lol I knew it was too early so still hoping x going by my last bfps I should have a line by sat or Monday x as they say patience is a virtue :wacko:


----------



## Crystal5483

Rebecca I am SO sorry hun :hug:


----------



## sianii

Hi all :) im currently 3dpo, due to test on the 22nd. Me and my oh have been trying for about 3 years now, i had a mc last feb so hoping i get a sticky bean! i have pcos, currently on metformin, folic acid, baby asprin and also some pills to bring af on but cnt remember what there called. doc is putting me on clomid in may but i "think" i ovulated around the 7th april :D , well im hoping anyway. Hoping for, no refraze that,,, Praying for a :BFP: super soon!! :fairydust: for all xxxx


----------



## Veganlily

Would you be wiling to add me? I'm testing Saturday-April 14!


----------



## Veganlily

Jumik-that's a great implantation dip at 6 DPO! Congrats to you and all the BFP's!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Question - so given the last pregnancy I had ended in a presumed ectopic (could not see anything, but levels never dropped) and obviously a MC, then two rounds of methotrexate... 

Do you think I should call the doctor today to get in for bloods? I'm still really early- not even due for AF yet. But I'm thinking it would be nice to see where I am at. I'd have to go after work - so I would get my results tomorrow.


----------



## Veganlily

Crystal5483 said:


> Question - so given the last pregnancy I had ended in a presumed ectopic (could not see anything, but levels never dropped) and obviously a MC, then two rounds of methotrexate...
> 
> Do you think I should call the doctor today to get in for bloods? I'm still really early- not even due for AF yet. But I'm thinking it would be nice to see where I am at. I'd have to go after work - so I would get my results tomorrow.

I would definitely call and ask your doctor. Especially if seeing those numbers going up would make you feel better!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Worth trying..
im sure they will do something for you as what happened before
where i am they wouldn't see me until im past AF but thats here my
doctors are very strange.. :lol: but its defiantly worth a call xx


----------



## Bay

Crystal, definitely go in early if it will bring you peace of mind. It would be a good opportunity for your doctor to answer any questions and reassure you. It does feel good to have that official lab confirmation.


----------



## sianii

Crystal5483 said:


> Question - so given the last pregnancy I had ended in a presumed ectopic (could not see anything, but levels never dropped) and obviously a MC, then two rounds of methotrexate...
> 
> Do you think I should call the doctor today to get in for bloods? I'm still really early- not even due for AF yet. But I'm thinking it would be nice to see where I am at. I'd have to go after work - so I would get my results tomorrow.

Exact same thing happened to me! Docs seemed to think it was ectopic cuz v levels hovering but on scan there was a sack v fluid?! so i think it was just a mc, if anything, cuz they gave me methotrexate and i passed it myself. iv lost total faith in hospitals after this. Do what feels best hun, maybe leave it a week so the hozi cnt say there too low when ur only early in ur pregnancy but getting a positive pregnancy test is great news cuz u must have good numbers to get a pos test early. Good luck and a h+h 9months xx


----------



## lizlovelust

Temp went down a little but no af.

I did an ic hpt. But forgot to check it before i left for work lol


----------



## BabyHopes.

LalaR said:


> :happydance: Please keep your fingers crossed that this one sticks!!:happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies. It's a fertility specialist and he probably won't want to see me unless there is something wrong with the levels. I think that they will just send me for bloods. I worked with his nurse last time and she was AMAZING! Even gave me a hug after the methotrexate. She followed up and checked on me and everything. I could not have asked for a better nurse. 

I think I will call and just see what she says. It's obviously showing it on three different tests, so that should be enough to convince her for bloods.

With the presumed ectopic, my levels were 27 at 15dpo - the day AF was due. I didn't get a positive test until that morning - which was the same day they had scheduled my bloodwork for anyway. But now I'm getting a positive like 6 days sooner... so I'm hoping that in itself is a better sign. And I'm having way more symptoms with this one.

This way too - maybe she can check my progesterone and since it's so early, they can determine if I need supplements and that would be a good thing to catch early!

Peace of mine is definitely a good thing. If I was at a level 27 today I'd be thrilled 

So sorry you had a similar experience Sianii ! It's not fun to go through. This was our first month TTC after waiting for the methotrexate to get out of my system.


----------



## Crystal5483

lizlovelust said:


> Temp went down a little but no af.
> 
> I did an ic hpt. But forgot to check it before i left for work lol

Sorry that your temp went down - but yay for no AF!

Oh no!! Not good about the IC!


----------



## AMP26

Tested negative last night at 13 dpiui. I go in for my Beta tonight and will get my results tomorrow afternoon. I will update then. I'm not feeling all that positive about this cycle, but if the test is negative, it's simply on to Cycle 41:wacko:


----------



## Jumik

Here's my pic


----------



## kel21

Congrats to the new bfp's!! :happydance: Sorry for those who are out! :hugs:

BFN for me this am, not really surprised. Still early. Temp drop this morning. Fxd it goes back up tomorrow! TMI alert! How do you chart cm that is creamy but with streaks of sticky?? Good luck ladies!


----------



## ES89

congrats jumik, strong positive :)


----------



## Crystal5483

I'd chart it as creamy


----------



## skeet9924

Crystal.. I'd definetly call and see what they say... It can't hurt right?

Congrats to the new :bfp: s


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anyone take a look at my chart please
not sure what to think AF due friday but my temp rose today alot
from yesterdays but im still getting :bfn: or evaps as im sure i see things
on them but i know it would be stronger by now


----------



## ickle pand

Becy - if that was an implantation dip on Monday then it can take at least 3 days for enough HCG to build up in your system to be picked up by a test. Your chart looks good, just got to keep waiting unfortunately.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv ran out of tests anyway except 1 digi so im going to just see 
what happens i guess its only friday i have to wait till as im sure if
it comes will be on time 
Thank you for looking i thought the dip may be implantation..but i wasn't
sure


----------



## Crystal5483

3 1/2 hours later no call back from the nurse booo


----------



## Number2in2012

Hi ladies! CONGRATS to ALL the BFP's:happydance: I havent posted in a while.After my BFN last cycle, I decided to NTNP, but thiat does'nt mean I want to see that BFP any less!DH and I have been TTC for over 4 years, which puts us in the LTTTC category.I have 1 DD(9yo) and he has 2 DD's.I was reading somewhere the other day that adhesions from a previous cesarean section can cause infertility in some women where they can block the egg from getting out and/or block the sperm from getting in. This is something definately want to check out as I had an emergency CS with DD.I really pray that they will just push on through. I am 9dpo today and AF is fo on the 18th. For the last few days I have been having pain in my lower back that I've never had. I dont remember injuring it so I dont know whats causing it, and it only hurts when I sit or lay down:shrug:I also had soreness in my breast and a sharp pain in my left side yesterday. I really dont want to symptom spot but I cant help it,I really want another baby.I know God is able.


----------



## kel21

Becyboo__x said:


> Anyone take a look at my chart please
> not sure what to think AF due friday but my temp rose today alot
> from yesterdays but im still getting :bfn: or evaps as im sure i see things
> on them but i know it would be stronger by now

I would agree with that looking like an implant dip! I'd say give it another day or two to build up! Fxd!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thankyou ladies! i will update when i know anything more
:hugs:


----------



## taurusmom05

Well ladies, I am out... Af got me yesterday! On to cycle #8! Good luck to everyone waiting to test!! :)


----------



## Bay

Becyboo - i'm not an expert at charting but with my amateur eyes it looks like it could be an implantation dip. Good luck, hope it will be a bfp for you in a few days :thumbup:


----------



## Bay

Taurusmom - sorry about the witch, but wishing you a BFP next cycle :hugs:


----------



## samj732

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s and :hugs: to all that the evil :witch: got.

My temp dropped today. Anyone wanna look at my chart? Maybe it was just from the crappy sleep I was getting, as I was having a ridiciulous dream. Had them all night actually, and another one during my nap today. But, my lines are as dark as they have ever been, my head hurts, I was so nauseous at work yesterday, and my bbs definitely feel fuller. I hope my temp goes back up, although I'm not quite sure how the temps are supposed to look when you're preggers... Just nervous because AF is technically due in 3-4 days.


----------



## Crystal5483

Doc called back. Going for bloodwork after work! Checking my hcg, progesterone, and tsh levels!


----------



## kel21

samj732 said:


> Congrats to all the new :bfp:s and :hugs: to all that the evil :witch: got.
> 
> My temp dropped today. Anyone wanna look at my chart? Maybe it was just from the crappy sleep I was getting, as I was having a ridiciulous dream. Had them all night actually, and another one during my nap today. But, my lines are as dark as they have ever been, my head hurts, I was so nauseous at work yesterday, and my bbs definitely feel fuller. I hope my temp goes back up, although I'm not quite sure how the temps are supposed to look when you're preggers... Just nervous because AF is technically due in 3-4 days.

I believe they need to just stay above your coverline! But I'm not 100% sure on that! Gl!



taurusmom05 said:


> Well ladies, I am out... Af got me yesterday! On to cycle #8! Good luck to everyone waiting to test!! :)

:hugs:


----------



## Bay

Sam, as i keep saying, i'm not an expert chartist but your chart looks fine to me. I've had choppy changes too, and i think as long as it's still above your coverline you should be covered. Has it been colder than usual lately? Or maybe you slept with your mouth open without realising?

I'm not sure if temping after a bfp could be a good thing (i know i should be listening to myself) as it adds another level of stress. And it won't necessarily predict an early mc, well for me it didn't as last time my temps stayed elevated after a good 5 days and was really choppy for another 5 days.


----------



## kel21

Crystal5483 said:


> Doc called back. Going for bloodwork after work! Checking my hcg, progesterone, and tsh levels!

:happydance:


----------



## samj732

Bay said:


> Sam, as i keep saying, i'm not an expert chartist but your chart looks fine to me. I've had choppy changes too, and i think as long as it's still above your coverline you should be covered. Has it been colder than usual lately? Or maybe you slept with your mouth open without realising?
> 
> I'm not sure if temping after a bfp could be a good thing (i know i should be listening to myself) as it adds another level of stress. And it won't necessarily predict an early mc, well for me it didn't as last time my temps stayed elevated after a good 5 days and was really choppy for another 5 days.

I knew you would have some answer for me :) I'm always a mouth sleeper as I have some extra cartilidge in my nose and can't quite breath comfortably at night through it. I don't think it was colder then usual, and I slept in what I usually do. I temped after my nap and it was WAAY up, but of course I'm discarding that because it was way late and I had been awake for a few minutes. Maybe I should stop temping, but I'm not going to until I'm at least out of the woods for the first AF. Just need to get thru the rest of this week...


----------



## Bay

Ah yes i have a terrible nose at the best of times too :) ... But that does explain the temp change.

I know how you feel, just can't wait to get through the first trimester and then i can breathe. In the meantime keep sending love vibes to your baby and your body will know to take care of your bean :)

Goodluck to everyone waiting to test and those who are onto the next cycle, keep those bfps coming :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*April Showers!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## ES89

Thanks for the post mrsMM decided to wait till 12dpo to test. This cycle has been an up and down 1 for me. First I didn't get my +opk till cd20 (usually get it cd14) which frustrated me, then I was worried my LP was gonna be too short as my usual cycle is 28/29 days. Now AF is late (compare to last 3 cycles) but I am only 10dpo so figuring it is best to wait?


----------



## Crystal5483

samj732 said:


> Bay said:
> 
> 
> Sam, as i keep saying, i'm not an expert chartist but your chart looks fine to me. I've had choppy changes too, and i think as long as it's still above your coverline you should be covered. Has it been colder than usual lately? Or maybe you slept with your mouth open without realising?
> 
> I'm not sure if temping after a bfp could be a good thing (i know i should be listening to myself) as it adds another level of stress. And it won't necessarily predict an early mc, well for me it didn't as last time my temps stayed elevated after a good 5 days and was really choppy for another 5 days.
> 
> I knew you would have some answer for me :) I'm always a mouth sleeper as I have some extra cartilidge in my nose and can't quite breath comfortably at night through it. I don't think it was colder then usual, and I slept in what I usually do. I temped after my nap and it was WAAY up, but of course I'm discarding that because it was way late and I had been awake for a few minutes. Maybe I should stop temping, but I'm not going to until I'm at least out of the woods for the first AF. Just need to get thru the rest of this week...Click to expand...

That's too funny! I have nasal polyps so I have a hard to breathing through my nose EVER lol


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies!

April Showers of BFPs!!!*


TODAY!!!!:test: *SHYTWIN25*:test:

______________________________________________________________
:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *E.ROSE, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, FAITHBABIES, LADYNIKON, RAPRAP, ZANNE, BABYSEEKER, TRYINGTRYING, MOOREBETTER, GLADMOUNTAIN, TRAINSPOTTING, and AMP26 * :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *LALAR, HARLEY9671, CRYSTAL5483, and JUMIK* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.


*CRYSTAL5483* 1st CONGRATS Hun! You know I have been waiting for you to get your BFP!:happydance:, next, that dip at 2DPO is not deep enough to be considered relevant which is also why FF didn't change your CHs. It could have been number of reasons with your sleep that day. No need to think that through. Soooo glad you got that doc appt scheduled. GL FXD!:dust:


*SAMJ732* Oh Hun.... STOP temping once AF is late... no need, not recommended and can cause unwanted stress. Let yourself sleep until you need to wake, you have a LO growing inside!:flower:


*AMP26* GL Hun!:dust:


*ES89* YES! Wait till 12DPO, for sooo many reasons! Come on dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *RAVENTTC, JULIET11, SIANII, and VEGANLILY* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from March thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *CASPER72, REBECCALO, and TAURUSMOM05* I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)



>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 145* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
_________________________________________
*AFM...* just waiting around for tomorrow's appt and hopeful ovulation in a week!:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Crystal5483

MrsMM24 said:


> *Hi Ladies!
> 
> April Showers of BFPs!!!*
> 
> 
> TODAY!!!!:test: *SHYTWIN25*:test:
> 
> ______________________________________________________________
> :coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *E.ROSE, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, FAITHBABIES, LADYNIKON, RAPRAP, ZANNE, BABYSEEKER, TRYINGTRYING, MOOREBETTER, GLADMOUNTAIN, TRAINSPOTTING, and AMP26 * :test:
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *LALAR, HARLEY9671, CRYSTAL5483, and JUMIK* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL5483* 1st CONGRATS Hun! You know I have been waiting for you to get your BFP!:happydance:, next, that dip at 2DPO is not deep enough to be considered relevant which is also why FF didn't change your CHs. It could have been number of reasons with your sleep that day. No need to think that through. Soooo glad you got that doc appt scheduled. GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SAMJ732* Oh Hun.... STOP temping once AF is late... no need, not recommended and can cause unwanted stress. Let yourself sleep until you need to wake, you have a LO growing inside!:flower:
> 
> 
> *AMP26* GL Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ES89* YES! Wait till 12DPO, for sooo many reasons! Come on dark pink BFP lines!:dust:
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *RAVENTTC, JULIET11, SIANII, and VEGANLILY* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from March thread!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *CASPER72, REBECCALO, and TAURUSMOM05* I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
> 
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 145* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> _________________________________________
> *AFM...* just waiting around for tomorrow's appt and hopeful ovulation in a week!:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Thank you MrsMM I am so glad you waited for me! Know that I am waiting for you too! I can't believe it. Just want to know hcg levels and progesterone too!


----------



## Crystal5483

So I took an FRER tonight hoping to see a much darker line... but it's the same as last nights test - shouldn't it be getting darker? :shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

it doesnt necessarily have to get darker... a lot can impact how dark the line is...it can depend on how concentrated your pee is and also how much dye is in the test


----------



## Mrskg

Crystal I only got faint positives ill about 18dpo then they went dark xxx as you'll see below I did go on to mc but that was a problem with the sac growing baby was fine xxx

Amp26 big :hugs: and lots of :dust: sent your way xxx


----------



## skeet9924

is it a bad sign that my chart is looking very similar to last months??


----------



## samj732

Crystal, it took about 4 days for my FRER to really get darker, and it still wasn't as dark as the control line. My IC's even today still aren't as dark, but they are getting there. 

Oh MrsMM, hehe, AF is due sometime this week, so I promise I'll stop on Sunday. Maybe :haha: I do think I should because I'm letting that teeny temp drop freak me out, and it could have been any number of things. Can't wait until my doc appt next Wednesday to get bloods and an u/s!


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 

Got my first peak on my CBFM this morning so the egg hunt is on! DH and I are both off work today and tomorrow so hopefully that will help. 

I'm going to be driving a rally car round a circuit today - got a voucher for my birthday last year. Very excited! 

For those of you who saw my post about NSAIDs and infertility, I saw a locum GP last night. She wasn't a bit dismissive tbh. Said she'd never heard of this but didn't want to see the papers I'd printed off. There's not much else she can prescribe me anyway so she's just given me painkillers that I can take through the day and had referred me back to the rheumatologist. So I'm happy enough with that.


----------



## Crystal5483

samj I know how you feel I saw the tiniest temp drop and I was like "what?!?"

And the dull crampy feeling along with dull low backache freaked me out too. No bleeding though! Got my blood drawn last night. Nervous for the results today. I wonder if she will have me repeat Friday or Monday? 


Ickle Pand - driving a rally car that's exciting! I raced Autocross for 6 years. I was the top female driver in the club and in the top 10 out 100 drivers. (other women hated me- one even told me that I had to get pregnant again to give someone else a chance to win!!) 

Haven't raced in 3 years and it truly makes me sad!


----------



## ickle pand

That's really cool Crystal. I'd love to race as a hobby but it's an expensive hobby! Lol!


----------



## LalaR

Crystal5483 said:


> So I took an FRER tonight hoping to see a much darker line... but it's the same as last nights test - shouldn't it be getting darker? :shrug:

Crystal, so glad you asked this question as my tests are all much the same really the last 3 days. This morning I was hoping for darker but nope! Saying that, I did drink a pint of water through the night which I never usually do. AF due today and 13dpo so hopefully my tests will start to darken soon. Still very anxious about the possibility of another loss.

Feeling rubbish today - got a sinus infection and a mild fever so relented this morning and took some paracetamol. I've failed on the no drugs in pregnancy paln already before the 4 week mark. I am weak!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

LalaR said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> So I took an FRER tonight hoping to see a much darker line... but it's the same as last nights test - shouldn't it be getting darker? :shrug:
> 
> Crystal, so glad you asked this question as my tests are all much the same really the last 3 days. This morning I was hoping for darker but nope! Saying that, I did drink a pint of water through the night which I never usually do. AF due today and 13dpo so hopefully my tests will start to darken soon. Still very anxious about the possibility of another loss.
> 
> Feeling rubbish today - got a sinus infection and a mild fever so relented this morning and took some paracetamol. I've failed on the no drugs in pregnancy paln already before the 4 week mark. I am weak!!Click to expand...

You are not weak! You have to be healthy and comfortable to grow a strong bean. You're fine! And paracetamol is on the ok list anyway!


----------



## hoping4my2

i am with u girls WAITING


----------



## Bay

Lalar - i agree with babyhopes. You're not weak. You need to take care of yourself in order to take care of your little one. 

With my first pregnancy i wish i weren't so hardup on not taking any medication as i sort of jeopardised my health a little. i started coughing blood because my throat was that severely traumatised from bronchitis. And then i also started spotting which freaked me out further, but it was just my cervix being irritated from all the coughing. I ended up having to take antibiotics anyway, so just listen to your body and take care of yourself. 

Crystal - my ic's (10miu/ml sensitivity) didn't start getting nice and dark until 14dpo, and not as dark as the control line until 16dpo. Just give it more time :)


----------



## skeet9924

I envy you girls driving the rally cars and auto cross!! I always wanted to race... My oh says I do already and it would probably increase my speeding tickets :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

Is paracetemol like the USA's acetaminophen (name brand Tylenol) because I took that all throughout my first pregnancy and everything was FINE! :o)

Besides you should see the drugs I'm on for my sinuses, thyroid and asthma - and both my allergist and FS said that they are OK. (Like 5 of them!)


----------



## Crystal5483

skeet9924 said:


> I envy you girls driving the rally cars and auto cross!! I always wanted to race... My oh says I do already and it would probably increase my speeding tickets :haha:

It was the best time of my life. It was just for fun with a club in Maine. But I raced over a dozen cars in that 6 year period and it was so fun.

Front wheel drive, Rear Wheel and All wheel.

My DH says I still drive like I'm racing but honestly that racing made me a better driver on the streets. Because it autocross you are dodging cones... and in real like you can dodge potholes, debris, other crazy drivers! 

I hope my DD wants to race! She already tells DH that he drives too slow and then yells at people in front of me to move :dohh:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

OvuView has shifted my ovulation date. My testing date is now April 18th :D


----------



## lizlovelust

Bfn this morning along with a temp drop :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

lizlovelust said:


> Bfn this morning along with a temp drop :(

Same for me :hugs:
theres still hope :dust:


----------



## Angel baby

We decided not to break at last minute, I did take a break last month though. I'm not sure how many dpo I am but I got a positive at CD 15 then it went negative and turned positive cd20 and 21. I'm about 2dpo because the last positive I had all signs of ovulation. So will you put me down for 4/24, please!


----------



## skeet9924

Wow crystal that's amazing!!! Funny enough I can't drive slow.. I'm a horrible Parker.., but I can maneuver through a busy highway doing 110 km no issue!! 

Can u ladies take a look at my chart and tell me what you think


----------



## LalaR

Crystal5483 said:


> Is paracetemol like the USA's acetaminophen (name brand Tylenol) because I took that all throughout my first pregnancy and everything was FINE! :o)
> 
> Besides you should see the drugs I'm on for my sinuses, thyroid and asthma - and both my allergist and FS said that they are OK. (Like 5 of them!)

Yes - just the same. I hate taking them but I had to do something to bring my fever down. I'm just sorry I can't take decongestants too. This sinus infection stinks! Sorry you have to deal with sinus trouble all the time Crystal. I have real sympathies.:hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

LalaR said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Is paracetemol like the USA's acetaminophen (name brand Tylenol) because I took that all throughout my first pregnancy and everything was FINE! :o)
> 
> Besides you should see the drugs I'm on for my sinuses, thyroid and asthma - and both my allergist and FS said that they are OK. (Like 5 of them!)
> 
> Yes - just the same. I hate taking them but I had to do something to bring my fever down. I'm just sorry I can't take decongestants too. This sinus infection stinks! Sorry you have to deal with sinus trouble all the time Crystal. I have real sympathies.:hugs:Click to expand...



I take a decongestant- Zyrtec-D every day. Generic is Citirizine (sp?) and both docs say OK.


----------



## lizlovelust

Im so sad


----------



## danni2kids

lizlovelust said:


> Im so sad

:hugs::hugs: Oh honey don't be sad. TBH I think your chart is showing an annovultary pattern. Have you had your dr's appointment yet??


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies!

April Showers of BFPs!!!*


TODAY!!!!:test: *ACOUSY31 and ARCHANGELLOU*:test:

______________________________________________________________
:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *E.ROSE, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, FAITHBABIES, LADYNIKON, RAPRAP, ZANNE, BABYSEEKER, TRYINGTRYING, MOOREBETTER, GLADMOUNTAIN, TRAINSPOTTING, AMP26, and SHYTWIN25 * :test:

____________________________________________________________

*CRYSTAL5483 and LALAR* hang in there ladies, it could take some time to get darker, especially depending on how many DPO you are. Before 12DPO to doctors is considered early and sometimes the lines are just starting to darken then:dust:


*SAMJ732* Ok good, stop testing once your late. Much better on your nerves. GL Wednesday!


*ICKLE PAND* YAY for your PEAK! AWESOME that you and DH are off from work, sounds like PLENTY of :sex: opportunites! Jump him!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* I agree with DANNI, you really should be getting to the doc to figure these cycles out. I have been here through quite a few cycles and testing and cycles where it didn't seem like you OVd, just geared up! It is probably something so very simple to look at and change or add. GL Hun!:dust:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *ANGEL BABY* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from March thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *soem of you ladies,* I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)



>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 145* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
_________________________________________
*AFM...* just waiting around, HSG appt this afternoon, donations are currently set for next week if all goes well. FXD!:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Crystal5483

So I looked online at my health record. They displayed progesterone and tsh levels. They don't display hcg (Grrr!)

So blood taken last night at 11dpo shows progesterone at 15.2 is that good??

My tsh is way high at 7.9! So guess they will adjust my meds for that (should be below 4 ideally 2.5)


----------



## lorojovanos

UPDATE! I took out all of my OPK's on FF since the FS said they are unreliable with PCOS. So it's going by CM and my temps and low and behold, I got crosshairs today, SOLID crosshairs saying I'm 3 dpo... We BD'd 3 and 4 days before "o" day and "o" day itself, so not feeling super positive but it is what it is. I'll wait a few weeks now and see if I get a BFP or if AF comes on it's own. Good thing I haven't started taking Provera yet, the only reason is cause my OVWatch still isn't here...


----------



## Mas1118

I am currently 12-13dpo and I have gotten BFN on HPT the last two days, I think my chart shows maybe an implantation dip on Sunday so I would be 4 days past implantation. I had a beta yesterday afternoon so I will know today if I am as pregnant as I feel, lol. I have plently of symptoms - boobs twice their size, sore and left one is veiny looking (it is my bigger boob, lol) peeing a lot(been getting up at night so FMU is pretty diluted so not good to test with), morning nausea the last two days! Aching legs, pinching and cramps inside on monday and tuesday. I have not had my pre AF gas cramps and poohs yet and I always get those a day or two before - super constipated. I have a lap and hysteroscopy and Dand C on march 15th so maybe my hormones are just crazy this cycle.


----------



## kel21

lizlovelust said:


> Bfn this morning along with a temp drop :(




Becyboo__x said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Bfn this morning along with a temp drop :(
> 
> Same for me :hugs:
> theres still hope :dust:Click to expand...

:hugs: ladies! You're not out till the witch shows! But mine is dropping too!:growlmad:


skeet9924 said:


> Wow crystal that's amazing!!! Funny enough I can't drive slow.. I'm a horrible Parker.., but I can maneuver through a busy highway doing 110 km no issue!!
> 
> Can u ladies take a look at my chart and tell me what you think

How long is your lp usually?



lorojovanos said:


> UPDATE! I took out all of my OPK's on FF since the FS said they are unreliable with PCOS. So it's going by CM and my temps and low and behold, I got crosshairs today, SOLID crosshairs saying I'm 3 dpo... We BD'd 3 and 4 days before "o" day and "o" day itself, so not feeling super positive but it is what it is. I'll wait a few weeks now and see if I get a BFP or if AF comes on it's own. Good thing I haven't started taking Provera yet, the only reason is cause my OVWatch still isn't here...

:happydance: for crosshairs!!

Afm 10dpo, still bfn. And my temp went down again! :growlmad: Would anyone mind taking a look and tell me what they think? Still bloated, cramping and getting ovary pains, both sides! Backache. And last night my nips started getting sore!


----------



## Mas1118

And bloated like never before!


----------



## kel21

Mas1118 said:


> And bloated like never before!

sounds like great symptoms!! And your chart looks good! Fxd!


----------



## lizlovelust

Its weird as i have soooo much CM right now, some of it is even a bit stretchy, its really clear.


----------



## skeet9924

Kel- my lp is usually 13 days

Crystal- my ob told be that anything over 10 is good during the early weeks.. With hopes it goes higher.. Mine was at 10 with my ectopic my ob said it was border line and I would likely need supplements next pregnancy.. But 10 was the highest I had out of all 3 of my losses .. She said ideally by 4 weeks you should be around 12-15


----------



## Crystal5483

Ok good I was at 9 with my presumed ectopic in Dec


----------



## lorojovanos

I looked on FF and there is only 3 charts on Clomid that ovulated this late and resulted in a pregnancy...


----------



## tinkerbellsie

So SS... not sure how many dpo.. possibly 5 or 6... I so far have:

1. Had two days with different migraines (never ever happens, I normally get one hormonal one around ov and that is it.. and I had that one last Thurs and then 1 Tues, and 1 weds..)

2. Really sore bbs... though had the same last month

3. Dull ache in lower back, left side, with a feeling of pressure in abdomen.

4. Itchy nipples.

5. Lots and lots of white cm.. (sorry tmi)... 

so what do you guys think? x


----------



## skeet9924

I'm pretty sure your right in the norm range.. I'm about 99% sure for 4 weeks it's 15-20 and your at 15 not at 4 weeks yet.. So your good


----------



## samj732

lorojovanos said:


> I looked on FF and there is only 3 charts on Clomid that ovulated this late and resulted in a pregnancy...

Don't worry about that. I'm not trying to be rude, but most people on there don't have such long cycles, so I don't think there is much to compare it to.


----------



## Crystal5483

So I got my hcg results back... they're only 28. They nurse actually said that they were low ?

But seeing as I was only 11dpo - wouldn't 28 be considered fairly good? She also said that the doctor did not want to put me on progesterone cream until they could tell that the pregnancy was viable - so I guess they also think my progesterone is low, too.

(she had all her dates wrong - she had down that my LMP was 4/3!! No way would I be having blood work at CD8! - seriously!?)

So I have to go in tomorrow morning for a repeat hcg test - so less than 48 hours later - only 38 hours - and at 13dpo ... so again before I would expect to even have AF (due the 14th-16th - I have 32-34 day cycles)

To keep things in perspective - I had an hcg level of 27 at 14dpo in Dec with my MC and a progesterone level of 9... I also had spotting then too. I do not have any spotting now.

I'm aggravated but at the same time I'm nervous / scared.


----------



## samj732

I hope everything works out for you Crystal. :flower:


----------



## LalaR

Crystal5483 said:


> So I got my hcg results back... they're only 28. They nurse actually said that they were low ?
> 
> But seeing as I was only 11dpo - wouldn't 28 be considered fairly good? She also said that the doctor did not want to put me on progesterone cream until they could tell that the pregnancy was viable - so I guess they also think my progesterone is low, too.
> 
> (she had all her dates wrong - she had down that my LMP was 4/3!! No way would I be having blood work at CD8! - seriously!?)
> 
> So I have to go in tomorrow morning for a repeat hcg test - so less than 48 hours later - only 38 hours - and at 13dpo ... so again before I would expect to even have AF (due the 14th-16th - I have 32-34 day cycles)
> 
> To keep things in perspective - I had an hcg level of 27 at 14dpo in Dec with my MC and a progesterone level of 9... I also had spotting then too. I do not have any spotting now.
> 
> I'm aggravated but at the same time I'm nervous / scared.

28 is ok I think. I found a site saying the average hcg for 3+5 weeks gestation is 25. There were no levels earlier than that. (babymed.com)

I just got mine back from today 77 at 3+6 weeks (average level would be 50) so feeling a bit more reassured. I can't get them repeated before Monday now - about 3 days and 19h from the original sample!


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Lala! I go in the morning. Still nervous!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sounds good Lala!

Ah Crystal hopefully will all be ok. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## harley9671

Wow i cant believe how many :bfp:s theres been. Congratulations to all and a Happy 9 mths to us all :dust: to those still waiting.xx


----------



## Bay

Lalar congrats :)

Goodluck crystal :hugs:


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Hello everyone! I will be testing 4/17, and if it's neg, then again on 4/20! I'm not too sure when I O, and I don't know /exactly/ how long my LP is, so that's why there are a couple of dates. :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

No news from me yet.. tomorrow is AF day .. should arrive
AM usually comes overnight really.. :shrug: guess wait and see
my cm has got less and less now too (i know its not an indicator but
to me it is quite simler each cycle) had pains all day but not sure if thats
due to a stomach bug going round or not as i don't usually get AF pains
til mid way through


----------



## Butterfly22

Hi ladies!
AF is due today.

So far I'm getting a few little cramps every now and then but that's a bad indicator for me since my cramps are different every cycle. Also, I feel like AF is coming. I keep running to the bathroom expecting to see AF and nothing yet. This is normal for me. I kind of feel like I'm out this month.

I originally said I would test tomorrow but I'm thinking I might wait until Saturday. I can't bear another BFN!! If I can - I might wait it out to see if she shows today or tomorrow - then if not test Saturday morning. I'm not sure - just feeling really down right now. I'm going through that "I'm never going to be a mommy" moment. Sorry for being a downer today - I just needed to get that out. Thank you all for listening.

CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFP!!! :happydance: They are soooo lovely to hear about! 

Have a great day and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Still no af for me, bfn still, not sure whats going on, im sick and have been mouth breathing so my temp could be down due to mouth breathing?


----------



## Veganlily

Butterfly22 said:


> Hi ladies!
> AF is due today.
> 
> So far I'm getting a few little cramps every now and then but that's a bad indicator for me since my cramps are different every cycle. Also, I feel like AF is coming. I keep running to the bathroom expecting to see AF and nothing yet. This is normal for me. I kind of feel like I'm out this month.
> 
> I originally said I would test tomorrow but I'm thinking I might wait until Saturday. I can't bear another BFN!! If I can - I might wait it out to see if she shows today or tomorrow - then if not test Saturday morning. I'm not sure - just feeling really down right now. I'm going through that "I'm never going to be a mommy" moment. Sorry for being a downer today - I just needed to get that out. Thank you all for listening.
> 
> CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFP!!! :happydance: They are soooo lovely to hear about!
> 
> Have a great day and baby dust to all!!!

Good luck-I think you're smart to wait!


----------



## Veganlily

I'm either spotting (awesome) or af is arriving earlier than I thought she was due (can live with this too). We'll see. Will keep y'all posted!


----------



## lizlovelust

FRER photos

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test20881
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test20882

?


----------



## ickle pand

I don't see anything yet Liz :(


----------



## kel21

ooohhhh!!! Liz I think I see something on the invert.


----------



## BabyHopes.

ickle pand said:


> I don't see anything yet Liz :(

I have to agree. Maybe wait a couple more days! Good luck to you.


----------



## kel21

Maybe I'm getting line eye from studying mine so hard, but I still think I see just a teeny tiny little bit of something! Fxd it is!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi it's driving me insane waiting! I've never had a LP longer than 15 days before!


----------



## LadyNikon

MrsMM - You can just change my ?? to a :shrug: since I'm still getting BFNs with no signs of AF. I have a doctors appointment in 2 weeks to talk about my irregular cycles and seeking permanent birth control options. We don't need to have WTF moments every time AF doesn't show up, which seems to be some private joke between my uterus and mother nature. :nope:

Thank you ladies for keeping me from turning all crazy on DH, and for being the nicest forum around during my few weeks of uncertainty. :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

I don't see anything either, Liz. Sorry. Hope you get an answer in a couple of days. I know how hard and frustrating no AF and no BFP can be.


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks, I hope it's a bfp :(


----------



## Mas1118

I got a BFN today:( No AF yet though and I still have lots of symptoms so I am going to test every morning until I know either way!

Good luck ladies and :dust: to all!


----------



## sharnw

Liz im with you as well on this one, af due today for me and im getting :bfn:  :af:


How ever my temp is low, so af should be here tonight :( 

Yay for clomid soon :yipee:


----------



## ES89

bfn this morning for me too, 12dpo (but AF was due Monday/Tuesday) so technically for me I am late. stupid cycles :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

AF due today but not here usually comes overnight and i find out in AM 
shes here but nothing today and :bfn:'s :shrug: :nope:


----------



## gnome86

well 13 DPO today n BFN on clearblue. Just beyond gutted. Im only 26 n have caught twice on BC previously so why when I want sibling for my 5 yr old n have been BC free for 2 years can I not do it. Just having a major failure moment n needed to vent sorry. Think I need to consider moving to a LTTC thread.
What does clomid n provera do? I have normal 28 day cycle n 99% sure I ovulate although get hellish pain so wondering if these are things that could help me?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, try to hang in there! The :witch: hasn't showed her ugly face yet! Don't let those BFN's discourage you! I'm hoping she has the best of reasons for staying away! :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Becyboo- me too afs there but not showing yet. I'l wake up to the witch
In the am


----------



## Becyboo__x

Came round quick.. 

But im offically out :(..


----------



## LalaR

Becyboo__x said:


> Came round quick..
> 
> But im offically out :(..

:hugs:Sorry becyboo:hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

I had my highest temp ever in my cycle so far, today. Feel good that I can deftinetly say I ovulated this month! CD 43 is long for Clomid, but it is what it is! I'm feeling a bit discouraged as we only BD'd 3 and 4 days before "o" and o day itself. After this long a cycle, and many false +opk's etc, we weren't in the make love every other day stage anymore. Do you think it's ok with that intercourse pattern? My hopes arent terribly high


----------



## lorojovanos

Sorry, 4 and 5 days before "o" and o day itself


----------



## ickle pand

Ok 2nd peak today, so I'll be testing on the 26th. Let the long 2WW begin!


----------



## giglibob

MrsMM please could you add me to 4/19 for testing?

BLESSED2012
IMMY11
Can I buddy up and wait for these last few agonising days with you xx:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Hey ladies!! Take a look at my chart.. After the dip yesterday my temps sky rocketed today!!


----------



## skeet9924

Becyboo__x said:


> Came round quick..
> 
> But im offically out :(..

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

CD27 17DPO no sign of AF, temp went up again


----------



## immy11

giglibob said:


> MrsMM please could you add me to 4/19 for testing?
> 
> BLESSED2012
> IMMY11
> Can I buddy up and wait for these last few agonising days with you xx:hugs:
> 
> :dust:

Hello, How are you? Any symptoms yet?
I decided I am not testing unless af is late this cycle. I have always started testing from like 6dpo with ic's but after my second mc I am really over it, i'm trying not to drive myself too crazy this time.
So far it has worked, I haven't been thinking about it as much as I normally would but I'm starting to get anxious to test now.
I'm 8dpo today and I got a bfp on a frer at 9dpo with my last pregnancy.
Are you waiting until af is due?
Anyway i'm off too bed now so I can get up and try to get through another day of this horrible 2ww without testing :) FX for you


----------



## Crystal5483

Temp shot up today. Just had 2nd bloods drawn so now I'm impatiently waiting :wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

Someone give me input!! Im going insane!


----------



## ickle pand

Wow skeet. That's a huge jump! 

Liz - Your chart looks good :) Did you test with FMU this morning?


----------



## skeet9924

Try testing tomorrow.. You might have a late implanter

Crystal- good luck!! Hope everything turns out good!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ickle!! I'm excited to see what tomorow brings.. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the temp on my thermometer.. I had to rub my eyes sit right up and look at it again!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I didnt test today, i just didnt feel like it lol. Monday im picking up a new pack of frers though.


----------



## bruno2012

hi girlies! hope you all dont mind me butting in! but you all seem very chatty and i think i'd feel comfortable + welcome here 
little bit of back ground information... the last time i fell pregnant, i had loads of negative urine tests until i was 3 month pregnant!!! didnt go for a blood test i just waited it out. (agonising!!) now, my AF has always been very evil to me, very heavy and very crampy, im normally due on around the 22nd of every month - now last month, AF never really came properly.. NO CRAMPS!! and just a light pink watery blood when i wiped after being for a wee wee! this only last 2 and a half days and was on and off, i even kept running to the bathroom to see if she was coming, but nope!! now, i took a HPT then, it said negative, then did another one now 3 weeks later, last night and this morning. both negative. i have
- veiny boobs! (ew)
- bloating
- slight bump
- hard tummy! (my boyfriend and best friend confirmed this so its not just me)
- heartburn (which ive never had before)
- i did have a runny nose BUT didnt have flu!!
- and i now think i have a slight aversion to food as yesterday i only had 2 ham sandwhiches and for dinner i was supposed to have two pork sandwhiches but only managed half of one and gave the rest to my boyfriend. (he ate it up quickly)
- and my boyfriend has complained of mood swings.. these are NOT pms symptoms as my that should of been and gone now and im not due on yet, 

anyone shed some light? sorry for the essay and i appreciate any replies i recieve! lots of baby dust to you all x



posted this on another thread in the 2 week wait, just want to meet you all, seem very chatty! just what i like:) x


----------



## Jess19

Wow skeet that's a great looking chart! 
:dust:


----------



## giglibob

Hello, How are you? Any symptoms yet?
I decided I am not testing unless af is late this cycle. I have always started testing from like 6dpo with ic's but after my second mc I am really over it, i'm trying not to drive myself too crazy this time.
So far it has worked, I haven't been thinking about it as much as I normally would but I'm starting to get anxious to test now.
I'm 8dpo today and I got a bfp on a frer at 9dpo with my last pregnancy.
Are you waiting until af is due?
Anyway i'm off too bed now so I can get up and try to get through another day of this horrible 2ww without testing :) FX for you[/QUOTE]

Hi
I'm fine thanks hate this waiting. I've had lower back ache for the last 2 days but that is all really. But as I see it implantation should only have occured in last couple of day (if everything is ok) so I'm not expecting any early symptoms. I don't remember having any really early ones with last pregnancy. How about you?
I nearly bought a test yesterday but stopped myself. At the moment I feel ignorance is bliss! :haha: I'm going to wait until 19th.
I've had IUI#1 and am praying it works after TTC for 4 years.

FX for you too. Lets hope we get :bfp: together xx


----------



## kel21

Great spikes Liz and Skeet! Woohoo!

No temp rise for me :(


----------



## LalaR

lorojovanos said:


> I had my highest temp ever in my cycle so far, today. Feel good that I can deftinetly say I ovulated this month! CD 43 is long for Clomid, but it is what it is! I'm feeling a bit discouraged as we only BD'd 3 and 4 days before "o" and o day itself. After this long a cycle, and many false +opk's etc, we weren't in the make love every other day stage anymore. Do you think it's ok with that intercourse pattern? My hopes arent terribly high

I got my BFP this month with that exact intercourse pattern 4 and 5 days before O and then O day so I'd say you are still in the race. Good luck.



Crystal5483 said:


> Temp shot up today. Just had 2nd bloods drawn so now I'm impatiently waiting :wacko:

I hope the second result is good news. When should you hear? My second sample isn't til Monday:growlmad:



bruno2012 said:


> hi girlies! hope you all dont mind me butting in! but you all seem very chatty and i think i'd feel comfortable + welcome here
> little bit of back ground information... the last time i fell pregnant, i had loads of negative urine tests until i was 3 month pregnant!!! didnt go for a blood test i just waited it out. (agonising!!) now, my AF has always been very evil to me, very heavy and very crampy, im normally due on around the 22nd of every month - now last month, AF never really came properly.. NO CRAMPS!! and just a light pink watery blood when i wiped after being for a wee wee! this only last 2 and a half days and was on and off, i even kept running to the bathroom to see if she was coming, but nope!! now, i took a HPT then, it said negative, then did another one now 3 weeks later, last night and this morning. both negative. i have
> - veiny boobs! (ew)
> - bloating
> - slight bump
> - hard tummy! (my boyfriend and best friend confirmed this so its not just me)
> - heartburn (which ive never had before)
> - i did have a runny nose BUT didnt have flu!!
> - and i now think i have a slight aversion to food as yesterday i only had 2 ham sandwhiches and for dinner i was supposed to have two pork sandwhiches but only managed half of one and gave the rest to my boyfriend. (he ate it up quickly)
> - and my boyfriend has complained of mood swings.. these are NOT pms symptoms as my that should of been and gone now and im not due on yet,
> 
> anyone shed some light? sorry for the essay and i appreciate any replies i recieve! lots of baby dust to you all x
> 
> 
> 
> posted this on another thread in the 2 week wait, just want to meet you all, seem very chatty! just what i like:) x

Have you been to ask for a blood test? I hope this is it for you!:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Jess and kel!! Hopefully it stays up!! I'm pretty crampy today with a lower back ache.. Walmart had frer on sale..I'm going to pick up a pack later today., going to use ic first though and only use frer if I get a hint of a line


----------



## Crystal5483

Lala I'm hoping that I'll here by one.


----------



## bruno2012

LalaR said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I had my highest temp ever in my cycle so far, today. Feel good that I can deftinetly say I ovulated this month! CD 43 is long for Clomid, but it is what it is! I'm feeling a bit discouraged as we only BD'd 3 and 4 days before "o" and o day itself. After this long a cycle, and many false +opk's etc, we weren't in the make love every other day stage anymore. Do you think it's ok with that intercourse pattern? My hopes arent terribly high
> 
> I got my BFP this month with that exact intercourse pattern 4 and 5 days before O and then O day so I'd say you are still in the race. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Temp shot up today. Just had 2nd bloods drawn so now I'm impatiently waiting :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the second result is good news. When should you hear? My second sample isn't til Monday:growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> hi girlies! hope you all dont mind me butting in! but you all seem very chatty and i think i'd feel comfortable + welcome here
> little bit of back ground information... the last time i fell pregnant, i had loads of negative urine tests until i was 3 month pregnant!!! didnt go for a blood test i just waited it out. (agonising!!) now, my AF has always been very evil to me, very heavy and very crampy, im normally due on around the 22nd of every month - now last month, AF never really came properly.. NO CRAMPS!! and just a light pink watery blood when i wiped after being for a wee wee! this only last 2 and a half days and was on and off, i even kept running to the bathroom to see if she was coming, but nope!! now, i took a HPT then, it said negative, then did another one now 3 weeks later, last night and this morning. both negative. i have
> - veiny boobs! (ew)
> - bloating
> - slight bump
> - hard tummy! (my boyfriend and best friend confirmed this so its not just me)
> - heartburn (which ive never had before)
> - i did have a runny nose BUT didnt have flu!!
> - and i now think i have a slight aversion to food as yesterday i only had 2 ham sandwhiches and for dinner i was supposed to have two pork sandwhiches but only managed half of one and gave the rest to my boyfriend. (he ate it up quickly)
> - and my boyfriend has complained of mood swings.. these are NOT pms symptoms as my that should of been and gone now and im not due on yet,
> 
> anyone shed some light? sorry for the essay and i appreciate any replies i recieve! lots of baby dust to you all x
> 
> 
> 
> posted this on another thread in the 2 week wait, just want to meet you all, seem very chatty! just what i like:) xClick to expand...
> 
> Have you been to ask for a blood test? I hope this is it for you!:hugs:Click to expand...

Not yet! I daren't if I'm honest, is it more accurate than a urine test? I am booked in at the doctors end of this month xx


----------



## lorojovanos

Wow, thanks for that!!!! I feel a lot better knowing that! Thanks hon:)


----------



## LalaR

Bloods are the most accurate test (other than a positive scan) so it might be worth asking for some when you see your doc.


----------



## bruno2012

LalaR said:


> Bloods are the most accurate test (other than a positive scan) so it might be worth asking for some when you see your doc.

Yeah AF is due in 2 week so she's got till the end of this month then I'm Gonna go for a blood test. Showing all the symptoms too!!
I'm hopeful x


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you ladies think is going on with me? Lol


----------



## kel21

lizlovelust said:


> What do you ladies think is going on with me? Lol

Either todays temp was a fluke or fxd you had really late implant dip yesterda? :shrug: Can't wait to see what your temp is tomorrow!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, yea im impatient to know what my temp will be!


----------



## samj732

My temps went up the last two days, so tomorrow will probably be the last day I will temp. CD28 and usually AF shows on day 27 or 28 :happydance: So MrsMM, I'm taking your advice :)


----------



## lizlovelust

still dont think i see anything

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test20999


----------



## Mrskg

Bruno with my first dd I never got a bfp till I was 13weeks! So I'd def say get bloods done when your late x I really hope this is your month xxxx


----------



## lizlovelust

wow really, BFN all the way till 13weeks? 

Did you do several brands of HPTs?


----------



## samj732

liz, I don't see anything on any of your tests. Last cycle my AF was two days late, I had sore bbs, headaches, the works and still got AF. This cycle I got my BFP. Don't give up.


----------



## lizlovelust

I have always had cramps for a few days before AF shows up, I haven't had any at all. The only real thing that's bugging me is how sore my breasts are, they have been hurting like this for the past month. They wont stop hurting!


----------



## ickle pand

Liz did you use FMU with that test? I can't see anything on it either but it could still be too early.


----------



## Mrskg

Liz it was 18yrs ago I was only 16 can't really remember how many test I done myself but docs test were all bfn eventually they were going to do hormone treatment but wanted to do one more test first I'm guessing it was a blood test this time because I remember them telling me I was 13 weeks an I only had a couple of days to decide what I was going to do...I now have a gorgeous 18dd xxx

Sorry ladies need a vent an any opinions please x I'm on cd 20 of a 25/26 day cycle i guess im about 10dpo I'm spotting brown not on pad just when I wipe I tmi had a wee dig an def not red yet anyway i never spot before af an in all 7 pregnancies I've never had ib x my back sore like af x obviously i will know if its af tomorrow x now I can handle being out but I can't handle af being 5 days early what would that mean x I've had 2 cycles since last mc an they were both exact so don't think it can be anything to do with that x omg my heart is racing an I feel like crying x

For those that have had ib did you have it with other pregnancies? How heavy is it? Did you have af symptoms with it eg lower back pain x

Thank you for any opinions xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Mrskg.. I had ib and it was brown.. Lasted 2 days. Actually thought it was af and put a tampon in.. Initially it was enough that I thought it was af.. Then they next day it was spiratic.. Seemed like the end of af.. Don't remember if I had symptoms with it or not though sorry..

Also in regards to cycle being messed up.. Right After my mc and ectopic I had 2 normal cycles and then a strange one .. The one 2 cycles after mc was really late.. The one 2 cycles after ectopic was really early.. And just spotting


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks skeet xxx (deep breath) wow can't believe how flustered I am x my cycles have all went back to normal after every loss but I've not had more than 2 in between each bfp so don't know what 3rd would be like guess ill know tomorrow x totally shocked def not what I was expecting this month xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck MrsKg!!! I hope it's your sticky bfp!!!


----------



## Bay

I'm so sorry for all your losses MrsKG, lots of :hugs: to you.

I've had 3 bfps in my life. With the first two (one being a mc), I didn't have any implantation bleeding. But with this current pregnancy I spotted once on 7/8dpo. It was just touch and go and only showed on my undies, and not even when i wiped (lol @ all the tmi on this thread, gotta love it). 

Come to think of it, I think I did have lower back pain around 5dpo or so.

Good luck, I hope all this info helps.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks bay lol I was just thinking that on another thread imagine saying all this to friends in real life theyd really think I'd lost it!!

Just checked again been about an hour an half since last checked nothing on pad nothing when wipe an amount on finger a bit like it would be if it was cm but it's brown x

Congrats on your rainbow xxx


----------



## hope4bump

Can my test date please be changed from the 13th to the 20th? Ff changed my ov date. Thank you :flower: x


----------



## Crystal5483

So my level rose from 28 to 65 in 38 hours. Nurse seemed please with that. I am being put on progesterone though.


----------



## samj732

Crystal, those levels sound good to me. Hope the progesterone works for you.


----------



## sg0720

hello ladies...if Af doesnt show up i will be testing Monday April 16th


----------



## skeet9924

This are good numbers crystal!! They more then doubled!! Did they say your progesterone was low?


----------



## AMP26

On to May for me. I had a negative beta followed by some spotting so im sure af is on her way.


----------



## Leinzlove

AMP26: Wishing you a BFP in May :hugs:


----------



## bruno2012

Hi girlies! I did a test in Wednesday and it said negative, (i still have it) then took another yesterday, and it said negative again (pee tests dont work for me) but I looked at it again this morning and my second one has a second line!! I don't know when it came out cos I chucked it in my draw after 2 minutes .. What should i do? :( x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd test again! I hope you see your :bfp:! :hugs:


----------



## bruno2012

Leinzlove said:


> I'd test again! I hope you see your :bfp:! :hugs:

I know you shouldn't interpret anything after the designated time frame but the other test hasn't got that line. Gonna do a first response first thing Monday morning. & thanks hun!!x


----------



## Bay

:hugs: to those who AF has flown in for. 

Bruno - I would test again. Good luck, this could be the start of your bfp :thumbup:


----------



## bruno2012

Bay said:


> :hugs: to those who AF has flown in for.
> 
> Bruno - I would test again. Good luck, this could be the start of your bfp :thumbup:

I hope so! It's be a miracle if a pee test actually worked for me this time!! Testing first thing Monday mornin so my hCG hormone has a little more time to rise & if not its no worries as I'm booked in at doctors in 2 weeks n I'll have a blood test x x x


----------



## ES89

Has anyone used the hcp "predictor"? I read on countdown to pregnancy that alot of women have had false readings with it... it is supposedly ok to test 5 days before your missed period


----------



## bruno2012

I wouldn't test before your missed period I'd wait until you've missed it x


----------



## ickle pand

5 days before your period is due is 9DPO roughly so that would only work if implantation happened at 6 or 7 DPO which is the early side of normal. Don't forget that by getting you to test early and get a negative (false or true) it makes the that you'll probably buy more tests which means more profits for the companies that make them :). That's why I stick to very sensitive IC's until closer to my AF.


----------



## bruno2012

And you might end up being like me! The sma majority where pee tests dont work
For you! I'd wait Hun. X x x


----------



## ES89

technically I am 4 days late compared to my last 3 cycles but I got a bfn yesterday... so guessing I am having a longer cycle. Just thought my body had started to regular itself out :( I have got FRER for next time I decide to test whether it be this cycle or next


----------



## bruno2012

ES89 said:


> technically I am 4 days late compared to my last 3 cycles but I got a bfn yesterday... so guessing I am having a longer cycle. Just thought my body had started to regular itself out :( I have got FRER for next time I decide to test whether it be this cycle or next

I'd test on the first of next month hun. Give it time for your hormone to double x


----------



## LalaR

Mrskg said:


> Liz it was 18yrs ago I was only 16 can't really remember how many test I done myself but docs test were all bfn eventually they were going to do hormone treatment but wanted to do one more test first I'm guessing it was a blood test this time because I remember them telling me I was 13 weeks an I only had a couple of days to decide what I was going to do...I now have a gorgeous 18dd xxx
> 
> Sorry ladies need a vent an any opinions please x I'm on cd 20 of a 25/26 day cycle i guess im about 10dpo I'm spotting brown not on pad just when I wipe I tmi had a wee dig an def not red yet anyway i never spot before af an in all 7 pregnancies I've never had ib x my back sore like af x obviously i will know if its af tomorrow x now I can handle being out but I can't handle af being 5 days early what would that mean x I've had 2 cycles since last mc an they were both exact so don't think it can be anything to do with that x omg my heart is racing an I feel like crying x
> 
> For those that have had ib did you have it with other pregnancies? How heavy is it? Did you have af symptoms with it eg lower back pain x
> 
> Thank you for any opinions xxx

Hi MrsKG. I have had 3 BFPs so far - the first 2 ending in loss. With the first I had one day of brown discharge which started after a BM the day AF was due then nothing for a few days before the MC started. I think it was IB. The second I had a 2 day period with red blood and everything but it stopped suddenly after 36h and my temps stayed up. I started miscarrying a week after that - spotting continued for 2 weeks. After the 2nd MC I had the shortest cycle ever - only 21 days but then it was followed by another late ovulation cycle and another BFP. Fingers crossed this one sticks.
Don't be worried about brown spotting - it could be IB. Also, if you do have a single short cycle don't worry as it could just be your body clearing out in preparation for a BFP!!


----------



## Butterfly22

Good morning ladies.

So I testing this morning and BFN. :shrug:
Not sure what is going on... I am on cd29 of a normal 26-27 day cycle. I usually have a 10-12 LP with 1-4 days of light pink/brown spotting before. Today is 13dpo with no spotting (Quickly knocks on wood!! :haha:).

My only symptoms so far is the no spotting, longer than normal cycle, and milky cm. TMI alert - It kind of drips into the toilet water and forms a cloud(??) in the water. Sorry for the TMI. That's the best way I can explain it. Def CM, not urine. Def no itching or infection.

I have no other symptoms right now.

FX AF stays away!! If not at least my LP has extended which should help get my BFP in the future!! :thumbup:

Good luck ladies - have a great day! And tons of dust your way!!


----------



## immy11

bruno2012 - It's very interesting to me that hcg does not show in you urine, I can't wait to see if you can get another bfp on a hpt! FX for you.

ickle pand - Where are you at? Is it time for you to test yet? Any symptoms?

AFM - I have sore boobs on and off and a little bit of cramping YAY! haha. This never happens to me mid cycle unless I'm pregnant. I seem to be good at getting pregnant but just not too good at keeping my little poppy seeds safe :(
Anyway I promised myself I wouldn't obsess and test everyday so I was going to wait until af was late to test, but screw that my boobs hurt and tomorrow i'll be 10dpo so I'm testing in the morning with a frer :) I'm going to bed now so when I get up it will be testing time! Will update in 8 hours or so....

Congrats to the beautiful bfp's and so sorry to the girls af got, it's not fair :(


----------



## bruno2012

immy11 said:


> bruno2012 - It's very interesting to me that hcg does not show in you urine, I can't wait to see if you can get another bfp on a hpt! FX for you.
> 
> ickle pand - Where are you at? Is it time for you to test yet? Any symptoms?
> 
> AFM - I have sore boobs on and off and a little bit of cramping YAY! haha. This never happens to me mid cycle unless I'm pregnant. I seem to be good at getting pregnant but just not too good at keeping my little poppy seeds safe :(
> Anyway I promised myself I wouldn't obsess and test everyday so I was going to wait until af was late to test, but screw that my boobs hurt and tomorrow i'll be 10dpo so I'm testing in the morning with a frer :) I'm going to bed now so when I get up it will be testing time! Will update in 8 hours or so....
> 
> Congrats to the beautiful bfp's and so sorry to the girls af got, it's not fair :(

I know, it baffles me too! I wish I'd of asked the nurse at the time why it didn't show up in on a pee tet but I was more bothered about proving I was pregnant when others said I weren't :D xxxx


----------



## Bay

Good luck immy. Hope you wake up to a bfp :)


----------



## ickle pand

Immy, I'm only 1DPO so no testing yet. Just the looooong boring part of the 2WW lol!


----------



## immy11

ickle pand said:


> Immy, I'm only 1DPO so no testing yet. Just the looooong boring part of the 2WW lol!

You'll have to keep your self nice and busy, it's hard to distract yourself. Not testing yet has surprisingly helped it go quiet fast for me so far. Fx for you


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I need to get a hobby I think lol!


----------



## Crystal5483

They put me on progesterone because my level was 15.2 so they want it ideally at 25 age said. So better safe than sorry I say.


----------



## Butterfly22

immy11 said:


> AFM - I have sore boobs on and off and a little bit of cramping YAY! haha. This never happens to me mid cycle unless I'm pregnant. I seem to be good at getting pregnant but just not too good at keeping my little poppy seeds safe :(
> Anyway I promised myself I wouldn't obsess and test everyday so I was going to wait until af was late to test, but screw that my boobs hurt and tomorrow i'll be 10dpo so I'm testing in the morning with a frer :) I'm going to bed now so when I get up it will be testing time! Will update in 8 hours or so....
> 
> Congrats to the beautiful bfp's and so sorry to the girls af got, it's not fair :(

Good luck in the AM! FX you get your BFP!!


----------



## DBZ34

Bruno and MrsKg - 

Do you know why you didn't get a pos until so late? 

I'm not sure, but I think I may be in the same boat. I'm going to the doc's on Monday to beg for a blood test to see if there's anything going on this month, because of all of my symptoms and the short AF (only about 8 hours of it before it turned to spotting), which could have been IB. My TWW symptoms have stayed around and have only gotten worse the past week...but they usually go away after AF and stay away until ov. 

I've been thinking tests don't work for me because the cycle I mc'd, I was BFN for almost 2 weeks before I mc'd...and you can't mc without being pg. And this cycle, it's been BFN too, but I feel like I could be pg, with all the cramps and things I've had. It may just be wishful thinking, but I'm looking forward to getting some concrete answers... 

But it's nice to know that it can happen and has happened to other people. So thanks for sharing your stories. :)


----------



## Mas1118

I'm out, :witch: flew in just now. I'm ok, going to focus on the next cycle as this is the 1st cycle after my surgery so I think we have a good chance. I am going to try one or two more cycles using supplements (a huge list of them btw) then look at more drug cycles - I have a prescription for clomid and hmg shots and my RE thinks IVF may be a good bet for us. But I don't want to go that route yet. So much for a 2012 baby :( Here goes a try for a New Years Baby!!


----------



## bruno2012

DBZ34 said:


> Bruno and MrsKg -
> 
> Do you know why you didn't get a pos until so late?
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think I may be in the same boat. I'm going to the doc's on Monday to beg for a blood test to see if there's anything going on this month, because of all of my symptoms and the short AF (only about 8 hours of it before it turned to spotting), which could have been IB. My TWW symptoms have stayed around and have only gotten worse the past week...but they usually go away after AF and stay away until ov.
> 
> I've been thinking tests don't work for me because the cycle I mc'd, I was BFN for almost 2 weeks before I mc'd...and you can't mc without being pg. And this cycle, it's been BFN too, but I feel like I could be pg, with all the cramps and things I've had. It may just be wishful thinking, but I'm looking forward to getting some concrete answers...
> 
> But it's nice to know that it can happen and has happened to other people. So thanks for sharing your stories. :)

So you bled for 8 hours? Was it heavy and did you have cramping? Because that shouldn't be implantation bleeding and pms symptons are almost always similar to pregnancy symptons. AF normally tapers of, have you taken a test? Cramps arent a good sign if your bleeding. Take a test and see what it says then report back!xxxx


----------



## kel21

Ok, temps still high. Cervix high and soft, creamy cm. Cramping more today for some reason, but I never cramp before af. It always comes the day I have full flow, but when it does watch out! Waves of nausea this am. Nips still sensitive. But still BFN! :growlmad:


----------



## DBZ34

bruno2012 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Bruno and MrsKg -
> 
> Do you know why you didn't get a pos until so late?
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think I may be in the same boat. I'm going to the doc's on Monday to beg for a blood test to see if there's anything going on this month, because of all of my symptoms and the short AF (only about 8 hours of it before it turned to spotting), which could have been IB. My TWW symptoms have stayed around and have only gotten worse the past week...but they usually go away after AF and stay away until ov.
> 
> I've been thinking tests don't work for me because the cycle I mc'd, I was BFN for almost 2 weeks before I mc'd...and you can't mc without being pg. And this cycle, it's been BFN too, but I feel like I could be pg, with all the cramps and things I've had. It may just be wishful thinking, but I'm looking forward to getting some concrete answers...
> 
> But it's nice to know that it can happen and has happened to other people. So thanks for sharing your stories. :)
> 
> So you bled for 8 hours? Was it heavy and did you have cramping? Because that shouldn't be implantation bleeding and pms symptons are almost always similar to pregnancy symptons. AF normally tapers of, have you taken a test? Cramps arent a good sign if your bleeding. Take a test and see what it says then report back!xxxxClick to expand...


No it was actually pretty light. Not at all like my normal AF (TMI - I usually have to break out the super plus tampons and switch them every 2-3 hours the first couple days of my AF because it's so heavy and I cramp so bad. And AF lasts anywhere from 5-9 days). There was a bit of red blood that barely made a dent in the tampon, but then it went back to brown and turned into spotting for a day and a half. No cramps, just an upset stomach the first day. 

The cramps I was talking about before happened today...in the middle of my cycle and with no ovulation in sight at the moment (they don't feel like ov-pains either)...so they make me wonder what's going on down there. There's no AF going on now, so why the cramps? I've been having pokes and pinching type twinges for a week now, but today is the first time they've felt like AF cramps...

I know the symptoms of AF and pg are similar, since they're both progesterone related...but mine haven't gone away after that weird AF, they've only gotten more noticeable. Which also happened last time... Though it could be that my hormones are still imbalanced because of that weird AF. 

But I've tested and BFN. Same as last time. Which is why I asked...


----------



## DBZ34

I kind of feel like I'm grasping at straws at the moment, trying to figure out what's going on. Is it me, or am I starting to sound a little crazy? TTC really knows how to mess with your mind. I keep thinking: was it just a really short AF or was it IB? Hopefully Monday will shed some light on it all. 

I mean, I wouldn't even bother with the blood test if DH wasn't pushing for it so hard. He's not really the wait and see type, where as I'd probably drive myself nuts thinking about it, but I'd be fine waiting to see if AF happens (for real this time) at the end of the month. I told myself I'd stop trying to figure it all out because it's only stressing me out...but it's hard. I kind of just want to know what's going on...

But I am still BDing, just in case ov is coming soon. I want to make sure my bases are covered while I'm figuring things out...


----------



## Bay

Dbz, i don't think you are crazy at all :hugs:. We're all in this crazy train together :). I thik having blood work is a really good idea if it will put your mind at ease. It's terrible to not kow sometimes. 

I don't want to get your hopes up but your symptoms do sound promising. Sometimes cramping does come with pregnancy, particularly around implantation time. With my 3 bfps, i've had sharpish cramps near my left ovaries (the most active one) all three times. 

What hcg sensitivity are your hpts? I ask because with my last pregnancy i had a few different ones (10miu/ml, 20, 50) and the results were quite different. I got bfps on the 10 and 20 tests, but never on the 50 test as I unfortunately mc before then. I would also check the expiration on the tests, as older tests may have weakened dyes? 

Good luck with the blood work. I will be keeping everything crossed for your bfp :hugs:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

8 DPO (feels like so many more!) I've had weird pinching cramps for 10 days or so, I've been really tired and soooooo gassy. I've had achy boobs and back ache in my lower back since 4 DPO. I've had really vivid dreams every night for the last week (I don't normally remember dreaming). 

Although our timing is possibly a little out to end up with a :bfp: this cycle, I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## lizlovelust

Stil no af, temp went down a teeny bit but not a tooonnn


----------



## bruno2012

can i ask why people check their temperature? because pregnant people do get very cold? (i dont understand lol) xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Dbz34 x nope I never found out why if it was now I'd prob ask a million question but then I was so surprised I was pregnant had no symptoms at all except no af an I was on the pill maybe something to do with that?? x got really bad ms a few days after I was told I was pregnant x hope you get your bfp on Monday xxx

Yes ttc makes us crazy x think I've googled everything i possibly can on implantation today!! Think it's af early still not reaching pad but quite a lot when I wipe an it's red now x


----------



## ickle pand

Bruno - Tracking your basal body temperature can confirm exactly when you ovulate and can also help you know if AF might be on the way. Your temp actually rises when you're pregnant partly because of the increase in progesterone and partly down to the increase in blood flow.


----------



## immy11

Mas1118 - So sorry af got you, sounds like your all set for your next cycle :)

DBZ34 - I know what you mean about the crazy thing, I feel like if any normal person read the things we all write on here they'd send us all to a mental institution! I can't wait for your blood results, i have FX for you X

AFM - I just did a frer with fmu and there is a very faint :bfp: YAY! I'm 10dpo and ATT. MRSGRUFFALO I have had sore achey boobs, very gassy and it smells really bad ew haha, and strangely enough vivd dreams.
I am surprisingly optimistic but at the back of my mind I am almost thinking of my next cycle, like just because I have a bfp doesn't mean I will be pregnant for more than a couple of days or weeks :( But i'm trying to be positive... I've got the bfp now the next step is it getting darker, then missing my period, then passing 6w4d (last mc) and then hopefully 12 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## immy11

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-bfp-10dpo-hope-you-can-see.html#post17071565

It's faint but here it is :)


----------



## LalaR

Yay immy!! Congratulations!


----------



## Bay

Immy I see it. Congrats!


----------



## kel21

Congrats Immy!!


----------



## lorojovanos

So I took out my opk results on FF cause with PCOS it can cause false positves and I got SOLID crosshairs! I'm 5 dpo, I ovulated officailly I believe CD 48!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> So I took out my opk results on FF cause with PCOS it can cause false positves and I got SOLID crosshairs! I'm 5 dpo, I ovulated officailly I believe CD 48!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woops, CD 42!


----------



## kel21

Congrats on solid ch! :happydance:


----------



## immy11

lorojovanos said:


> So I took out my opk results on FF cause with PCOS it can cause false positves and I got SOLID crosshairs! I'm 5 dpo, I ovulated officailly I believe CD 48!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay! Does your bd timing work out well then?


----------



## lorojovanos

It's not great, theres 35 charts on FF that match my intercourse pattern and ended with a BFP! We had sex 4 and 5 DPO and O day itself. Since I stopped taking opk's which are irrelevent, we didn't really know I was going to ovulate. As you can see from my chart, my temps have been up and down so much, we thought this was an anovulatory cycle:( I'm surprised we got it in that much. Im exstatic I actually ovulated, although really late for Clomid. It is very possible to be pregnant with that pattern so my fingers are very tightly crossed for us!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

thats supposed to say 4 and 5 days before ovulation, and o day itself)


----------



## Leinzlove

It only takes one sperm! Definitley a possibility! :happydance: May this 2ww be the one! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test21141

Anything?

The top test is from yesterday, bottom one is two days ago.


----------



## gnome86

i dont see anything sorry but then im rubbish at seeing them. x


----------



## immy11

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test21141
> 
> Anything?
> 
> The top test is from yesterday, bottom one is two days ago.

I think I see something on the top one, can you see a line there in person?


----------



## DBZ34

lorojovanos said:


> thats supposed to say 4 and 5 days before ovulation, and o day itself)

It's definitely possible. Especially since you also got a BD in on ov-day itself. Those sperm from day 4 might have been right there waiting for your eggy when it dropped. You're absolutely in with a chance! Good luck, loro!! :)


----------



## gnome86

i take that back, having been in shower n feeling more refreshed, had another look and i can see something on the top one too! FXD! X


----------



## lorojovanos

DBZ34 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> thats supposed to say 4 and 5 days before ovulation, and o day itself)
> 
> It's definitely possible. Especially since you also got a BD in on ov-day itself. Those sperm from day 4 might have been right there waiting for your eggy when it dropped. You're absolutely in with a chance! Good luck, loro!! :)Click to expand...

Thanks so much!


----------



## lorojovanos

HELLO HEARTBURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy moly, I'm dying, this heartburn is absolutely crazy today! It hurts like a @#$^&*$. I don't mind it though, I hear its a good sign at 6dpo!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Fingers crossed that it is!! I have had crazy heart burn during this tww..


----------



## BabyHopes.

Still BFN this morning. Should be between 10-12dpo. Trying to stay calm. I didnt get my last BFP until 15dpo!

Will keep testing and keep in touch. Not long now!

Hope you are all doing well. 
xo


----------



## lizlovelust

immy11 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test21141
> 
> Anything?
> 
> The top test is from yesterday, bottom one is two days ago.
> 
> I think I see something on the top one, can you see a line there in person?Click to expand...

Yea the top one I see a very faint line in person. bottom mone I see nothing in person.


----------



## RAFwife

Well, I'm out again. Af showed up a day late, going to try and see a doc this week and figure out if there's anything I can do yet.
Good luck for the rest of April testers.


----------



## samj732

:hugs: to all those that the :witch: has shown up for. I hope to see you all in first tri very soon :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I still have no AF, haven't taken a test yesterday or today yet though


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Wow, my boobs aren't just sore now- they're downright painful. Normally, they only ache when I take my bra off at the end of the day- but today they're so painful that I had to take my bra off for any chance to be comfortable! I seriously hope I've got a little bean in there, to make this pain worthwhile!


----------



## ickle pand

Are you going to test tomorrow Liz?


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Are you going to test tomorrow Liz?

Probably Tuesday, as I wont be able to get out and buy a FRER until tomorrow afternoon.:dohh:


----------



## luna_19

I've been mostly just lurking here this month but I wanted to mention that I'm really hoping this is it for you Liz! I keep stopping in for your updates :)


----------



## bruno2012

MrsGruffalo said:


> Wow, my boobs aren't just sore now- they're downright painful. Normally, they only ache when I take my bra off at the end of the day- but today they're so painful that I had to take my bra off for any chance to be comfortable! I seriously hope I've got a little bean in there, to make this pain worthwhile!

That happened to me!! Had to take it off cos they Hurt so much & the veins are awful!!xxx


----------



## almosthere

lizlovelust said:


> immy11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test21141
> 
> Anything?
> 
> The top test is from yesterday, bottom one is two days ago.
> 
> I think I see something on the top one, can you see a line there in person?Click to expand...
> 
> Yea the top one I see a very faint line in person. bottom mone I see nothing in person.Click to expand...

i see something on the top as well, nothing on bottom-hope this is it for u, test again!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks! I'll be testing Tuesday morning.

Oh man have I been exhausted, I've done nothing the past three days but wake up eat a little something, and sleep!


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all sorry for those that the witch got and congratz for all the bfp's.. seems like this weekend has gone sooo slow


----------



## raprap

i was out on the 2nd earlier this month, but will be testing again on the 29th...hoping this cycle will be the one!


----------



## ickle pand

Got my crosshairs this morning. Woohoo! Just got to wait now.


----------



## Nixilix

Hi please can you change my Bfp to angel? On to may xx


----------



## LalaR

So sorry nix. Hope you are doing ok. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## bruno2012

Woken up to be greeted by excruciating heartburn ): OUCH xxx


----------



## Annie77

Sorry to hear that nixilix.

Fxd Liz you get your BFP.

I am 7 dpo and so far I have had stuffy nose (probably hay fever) some heartburn (due to wine) and one bout of diarrhoea yesterday.

I am feeling a bit yucky generally but think it may just be a bug. I just wish I had sore boobs like last time (started at 10dpo) as they were so obviously pregnancy related.

Have bought twin pack from super drug but not testing until officially late (24th)


----------



## bruno2012

LalaR said:


> So sorry nix. Hope you are doing ok. My thoughts are with you.




Annie77 said:


> Sorry to hear that nixilix.
> 
> Fxd Liz you get your BFP.
> 
> I am 7 dpo and so far I have had stuffy nose (probably hay fever) some heartburn (due to wine) and one bout of diarrhoea yesterday.
> 
> I am feeling a bit yucky generally but think it may just be a bug. I just wish I had sore boobs like last time (started at 10dpo) as they were so obviously pregnancy related.
> 
> Have bought twin pack from super drug but not testing until officially late (24th)

I had a runny nose around the time I think I had implantation bleeding! And the sore boobs. Good luck & I hope you get your BFP x


----------



## Leinzlove

Good luck to all the April testers! May it rain more :bfp:'s in here! Sorry to all the :witch: got! May the brand new cycle be the one! :hugs:

AFM: I'm out! The :witch: showed her face yesterday afternoon. Right when I got all excited about finally getting to proper testing! I'm saddened by a 9 day LP, to short. So, I didn't have a chance after all. Guess my body is still regulating after MC. DH held me and after a good cry, I feel better. So, here I am CD2 of a brand new cycle. May 2013 bring me my rainbow! :happydance:


----------



## Bay

I am so sorry Nix. If you need to chat, or have any questions, please feel free to pm me anytime and I will try and answer best I can from my own experience. All the best and lots of :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks. Strange thing is this happened 2 years ago exactly the same date over the bank holiday weekend! Lasted a bit longer this time but weird that it happened at the same time. 

Onwards and upwards, will just see how we get on :)


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies.. Had my temp drop to coverline today right on time.. Looks like af will be. Here today. Food luck to everyone still testing and congrats to the bfp


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry Nix and to all those who got their AF or is expecting if soon. Hoping abd wishing you all the best of luck for May!


----------



## babysauce87

16 DPO and no AF, no signs of pregnancy, BFN with 25 miu/mL test, but verrrrrrrrryyyyyyy faint positive on cheapo tests with doubtful sensitivity (lol)

I can use some whiski on the rock RIGHT NOW. ](*,)

Which is BAAAD, stress just makes my AF later and later and I can't move on with life......:shrug:

I'm starting to get sick of this whole ordeal... :cry: yet I can't cry because dh will think I'm insane because he's pretty relaxed about it, nor does he pressure me to be pregnant ASAP...God..

**congrats to all of those who had BFPs, I am sincerely very happy for all of you though :) :)


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-I am basically in the tww-got basically a pos at 11pm last night, prob turned pos over night/early am-tested 8am and got my perfect positive opk! So tww here i come!!


----------



## almosthere

babysauce FX its your time!!


----------



## almosthere

eeek, we are test buddies mrsmm!!-gives me even more hope for this month!!!


----------



## kel21

Sorry Nix!


----------



## Mrskg

So sorry nix xxxx

Well af got me 5 days early on cd 20!!! still a chance of an april bfp as my cycles are normally 25 days so could you please change my date to 30th of April MrsMM x

:dust: all round xxxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Big spike in temp today, not sure whats going on..?


----------



## almosthere

chart looks great hun, FX i feel like this is it for uuu!!


----------



## ickle pand

That could be triphasic Liz! Looking forward to seeing your test results tomorrow.


----------



## blessed2012

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I've been MIA...I've had alot going on. Trying to take care of two households (my own and take care of my elderly grandparents) is no joke.
Not to much to tell....I'm in the tww. Had some really bad nausea and vomiting on Saturday. No vomitting since then, but nausea off and on. I wonder if it's some kind of bug? No other symptoms going on right now. Good luck, FX, and baby dust to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## almosthere

liz do you know when you ov? Myb ff is wrong and you just ovulated which would explain the second temp rise and be closer to you ov from feb


----------



## almosthere

blessed, how many dpo? Sounds promising!


----------



## blessed2012

almosthere said:


> blessed, how many dpo? Sounds promising!



almosthere,
I'm 10 dpo.....feeling a nice little wave of nausea right now :wacko:
Just talked to DH and he said...haha, you reckon we caught that little ole eggy:haha:


----------



## averitable

Hey all! Back in the end of the wait again... cd23, 9dpo probably. Actually, I've been too busy to pay much attention to my cycle (too much travelling/odd hours to temp this month) but cd14 would be normal for me.

So... symptoms that are normal pms stuff: sore-ish boobs, slightly queasy.

Unusual: runny nose (no cold symptoms) and a strong sense of smell and, weirdly, am currently completely stupid. Like, proper brain fail. Got off at the wrong tube stop, tried to get on to go home in the wrong direction, lost paperwork and found I'd left it in the photocopier, forgot my own email address. Which is not like me at all.

Af due Friday... test at the weekend if she doesn't show.


----------



## almosthere

blessed2012 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> blessed, how many dpo? Sounds promising!
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere,
> I'm 10 dpo.....feeling a nice little wave of nausea right now :wacko:
> Just talked to DH and he said...haha, you reckon we caught that little ole eggy:haha:Click to expand...

hmmm this nausea coming back sounds VERY promising...cannot wait to hear your results--waiting for AF or testing soon???!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> That could be triphasic Liz! Looking forward to seeing your test results tomorrow.

What does triaphasic mean exactly?



almosthere said:


> liz do you know when you ov? Myb ff is wrong and you just ovulated which would explain the second temp rise and be closer to you ov from feb

i O anyhere from CD16 to CD22, so it does suprise me if i Oed a few days early....


----------



## blessed2012

I think I'm gonna wait for AF. Testing and getting BFN's drive me crazy...lol


----------



## Annie77

Feeling a tad bloated right now and running to loo quite a lot. No more diarrhoea but still a bit sicky. 7dpo today - 8 days til testing


----------



## almosthere

blessed2012 said:


> I think I'm gonna wait for AF. Testing and getting BFN's drive me crazy...lol

also drives me crazy, but not sure i have the willpower to wait-will find out this cycle as I am going to wait...only two weeks from today, no biggy, right? hahaha


----------



## ickle pand

Liz triphasic is when your chart has 3 phases - before ov, then a temp rise , after ov and then a second sustained temp rise. It happens in 12.46% of pregnancy charts and only 4.47% of non-pregnant charts.


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Liz triphasic is when your chart has 3 phases - before ov, then a temp rise , after ov and then a second sustained temp rise. It happens in 12.46% of pregnancy charts and only 4.47% of non-pregnant charts.

oh my gosh so I could very well be pegnant? :happydance:

I sure hope so!! FX!! Oh I hope my temp is high again tomorrow!


----------



## ickle pand

I really hope so Liz!


----------



## kel21

Well the :witch: got me! :cry: On to may! My birthday is that month so maybe that will bring me luck! Good luck to those still waiting! I'll still be stalking!


----------



## Bay

Kel - Sorry to hear AF has stuck her nose where it doesn't belong. If you don't mind i'll still be rooting for you for May as you've been so lovely and supportive. May your birth month be your month (it'll be mother's day too for Aussies, so keeping everything tightly crossed). 

Good luck to everyone else still in tww and :hugs: for everyone who had AF show. Babydust to all (i have to type babydust beause i'm not cool enough to figure out how to do the emote thingy :haha:).


----------



## lorojovanos

I know it's way early to test, But I did, and got a BFN. After a long long cycle, and now 7dpo, I just want to know already. I do not know how women do this month after month:(


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> I really hope so Liz!

I'm getting anxious and a little pissed that I don't have an answer yet!


----------



## immy11

Don't bother putting me down as bfp this month, my frers where only getting slightly darker and my blood beta's were too low... The dr says I will start bleeding soon and I can try again. Why can't I keep my babies? I don't smoke, I exercise, I drink only very occasionally, I weigh 57kg so I'm not over or under weight. Im greaful that getting pregnant seems to be very easy for me but after that stage the real struggle begins. If I have anouther chemical its time for testing, the dr won't test me yet :(
Goodluck everyone, see you all very soon (hopefully in first tri)


----------



## Bay

I am so sorry to hear Immy. Lots of :hugs: your way.


----------



## Bay

Loro - Plenty of women test early, you are certainly not alone there at all! Truth be told, I still poas every morning and plan on doing so until the end of the first trimester.

Liz - I hope you get an answer very soon, and hopefully it will be a bfp.


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry immy :hugs: I wonder if it's your progesterone ??


----------



## blessed2012

So sorry Immy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

Here's my pic from tonight, this test is 20miu. It looks negative to me, but showed hubby, and he's like "Erin, it's right there, are you blind?" IF anything at all, it looks like an evap kind of, but this pic was taken right at 3 minutes!!!!

I hope your BFP comes soon, your chart does look like it may be going triphasic

I'm sorry you can't seem to carry to term, that's unbelieveably heartwrenching! xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4031.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 27


----------



## skeet9924

I see a second line!!


----------



## Bay

skeet9924 said:


> I see a second line!!

I second that. I see a faint pink line as well. Hopefully good news in a day or two. Good luck.


----------



## blessed2012

almost...exactly no biggy:haha:
AF for me is supposed to be due on the 18th, so we shall see. By now, the bbs are usually sore and I have a killer migraine. Not having either one...could be a good sign! :thumbup:


----------



## samj732

I totally agree with your hubby :blush: I see a line too. Test again in the morning and I bet you'll see it too. It doesn't look like an evap to me.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

14 dpo today and bfn! And no af! I did have minir cramping..i assume shell b here tomorrow!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

lorojovanos said:


> Here's my pic from tonight, this test is 20miu. It looks negative to me, but showed hubby, and he's like "Erin, it's right there, are you blind?" IF anything at all, it looks like an evap kind of, but this pic was taken right at 3 minutes!!!!
> 
> I hope your BFP comes soon, your chart does look like it may be going triphasic
> 
> I'm sorry you can't seem to carry to term, that's unbelieveably heartwrenching! xx

Min looked exactly like this, maybe even slightly darker at 12 dpo..tested13 dpo and today 14 dpoand nothing..and no period... I dont kno whats going on?


----------



## blessed2012

giglibob said:


> MrsMM please could you add me to 4/19 for testing?
> 
> BLESSED2012
> IMMY11
> Can I buddy up and wait for these last few agonising days with you xx:hugs:
> 
> :dust:

gigli,
sorry for the late response...but you sure can. I could use a buddy right now.:hugs: How are you feeling? I'm having a bit of nausea right now. Other than that nothing. I'm waiting for AF to come or not before I start testing.
:dust::dust::dust: to you!!!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm 4DPO and I'm still dying to test but I'm staying strong so far. I usually give in by 7DPO though lol!


----------



## Mrskg

Big hugs immy xx

I miscalculated no chance of bfp in April not due af till 8th may so I'll be off to the may thread x

Gl to everyone still waiting xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm with you Mrskg! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Cu there leinzlove xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi ladies just checking in - 

I'm getting the results of my third beta today - kind of nervous. By my calculations, they are going to be looking for 205 or higher. I'd love to hear 300+. It's 17dpo today and the blood was drawn yesterday at 16dpo.

I decided not to temp this morning or again for a while. I had been keeping up with it - I think my chart looks good for 16dpo - anyone else?

I've been using the progesterone supplements and unlike my PG/MC in December - I do not see any spotting or bleeding (in Dec it started at 10dpo). Hoping it's a good sign. 


I'm sorry to all of those that the witch has gotten, and I still hope the rest of you get your :bfp: this cycle. I'm still lurking.


----------



## MrsReiver

Hi ladies, I know I'm late to the party but I've got wine! 

This is the only cycle I've had a +ve OPK since we started TTC in January 2011. We got a BFP in June but lost our little angel in August. My chart is not pretty at all - tracking my BBT is awkward as I sleepwalk, and I also take meds right before bed. However my temps have stayed above the coverline - apart from two nights where we know for certain that I was up and sleepwalking.

I'm due to test on the 23rd - EEK!


----------



## LalaR

Crystal5483 said:


> Hi ladies just checking in -
> 
> I'm getting the results of my third beta today - kind of nervous. By my calculations, they are going to be looking for 205 or higher. I'd love to hear 300+. It's 17dpo today and the blood was drawn yesterday at 16dpo.
> 
> I decided not to temp this morning or again for a while. I had been keeping up with it - I think my chart looks good for 16dpo - anyone else?
> 
> I've been using the progesterone supplements and unlike my PG/MC in December - I do not see any spotting or bleeding (in Dec it started at 10dpo). Hoping it's a good sign.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to all of those that the witch has gotten, and I still hope the rest of you get your :bfp: this cycle. I'm still lurking.

Hi Crystal. Good luck with the hcg.
Could I ask about the progesterone supplements? I just got my levels back at 8.71 on 4+3 weeks gestation. It seems a bit low to me but no-one seems to be able to advise me. What type of supplements do you use and how much?
Thanks in advance, L x


----------



## lizlovelust

21DPO still no AF and BFN still....

I also felt super sick last night

Had the weirdest realistic dreams last night, dreamed that i got all BFPs on every test :(


----------



## Crystal5483

Levels are 271 !! Doubling every 36 hours 

Lala,

I use progesterone gel that you put "UP there" lol It's called Crinone and I use it twice a day. It was prescribed by my FS because my level was 15.2 whereas they prefer 25+. 

It sucks bc you have you wear a liner as it does leak out a little. But it is worth it to me.


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah crystal!!' that is great news!!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning! 8 dpo, had a pretty significant temp drop this morning.
After posting last night where you girls all thought you could see something, I decided to test this morning. Two different tests. The blue handle, where I "think" I can see something, is 25 and the next is 50 miu where as yesterdays was 20miu. I do have a FRER 6 days sooner, only one left, but I don't want to use it yet...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4059.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## skeet9924

Af officially just flew in... Good luck to the rest of the ladies still testing and congrats to the bfp


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Crystal. Good luck with the hcg.
Could I ask about the progesterone supplements? I just got my levels back at 8.71 on 4+3 weeks gestation. It seems a bit low to me but no-one seems to be able to advise me. What type of supplements do you use and how much?
Thanks in advance, L x[/QUOTE]

Hi Lalar

I did some reading for you and found the below quote:

Progesterone levels at four weeks may vary considerably, but average from 12 to 20 ng/ml from week four to six, according to the American Pregnancy Association

Read more: https://www.livestrong.com/article/...vels-first-trimester-pregnancy/#ixzz1sJ9ewErY

If i was you I would contact your doctor and ask more questions about it ASAP

Good luck and FXed for you xxxx


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi All congrats on all the :bfp:s it has really been showering in here since I've been away

Fxed for all those still to test and :hugs: to those AF has made her unwanted visited xxx

Also extra :hugs: to our ladies who have angels overseeing them right now

AFM: Been away for the past week and a bit and have come back with a stinking cold and sinus infection grrrrrrr

Hopefully due to O any day now but really hard to tell with the temps being all over the place and extra high with this infection will just have to wait and see what happens xx


----------



## LalaR

tigerlillie said:


> Hi Crystal. Good luck with the hcg.
> Could I ask about the progesterone supplements? I just got my levels back at 8.71 on 4+3 weeks gestation. It seems a bit low to me but no-one seems to be able to advise me. What type of supplements do you use and how much?
> Thanks in advance, L x

Hi Lalar

I did some reading for you and found the below quote:

Progesterone levels at four weeks may vary considerably, but average from 12 to 20 ng/ml from week four to six, according to the American Pregnancy Association

Read more: https://www.livestrong.com/article/...vels-first-trimester-pregnancy/#ixzz1sJ9ewErY

If i was you I would contact your doctor and ask more questions about it ASAP

Good luck and FXed for you xxxx[/QUOTE]

Thanks tigerlillie.
I discussed it with a GP who was not sure so I phoned EPAC and they say that they do not worry about progesterone levels and only hcg levels. They were surprised that the levels were even tested. (I didn't say I ordered them myself!) No-one seems to want to help so I have ordered some natural progesterone cream to use. It should arrive tomorrow. It is only 20mg per application so I am sure it won't do any harm.


----------



## gnome86

Absolutely fuming. Been to gp today to request scan but he pulled up onscreen my one from last year, said uterus, lining, shape, ovaries, fluid etc all normal so i agreed pointless me going for scan. He told me he couldnt understand why the other gp prescribed norethisterone last month as that could put an extra 6 months on my ttc time.Wish she'd told me n idve just had AF on holiday :( It already been 2 years :( but he did point out the obvious that me stressing bout it will be hindering me getting pg n 9 times outa ten pregnancy does happen just be patient and if after ive given it 6 months for the norethisterone i took for a week to come out of me system im not pregnant, i can be referred. Just hoping my body has other ideas. Although AF is 3 days late and i had bfn sat so the norethisterone has knocked my cycles :(


----------



## missbabes

Hi Ladies, congrats to all the BFPs :thumbup:

:hugs: for everyone that the horrible witch has caught

And of course good luck to everyone that are trying to wait patiently. :dust:


AFM: It's been a busy busy month for me with all the preparations towards the wedding, and honestly baby making was the last thing on either of our minds. I really thought I would be out for this month but instead our casual BDing ended up around my average time of Oving, which I only realised a couple of days ago.

AF should be due today, but at current there is no sign of the evil thing, so once I find the hiding place of wherever my fella hid the tests I'll be giving it a go :haha:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

AF is due tomorrow... I normally start getting AF cramps a week before she turns up- normally non-stop. I had a few earlier today for the first time, but now they're gone and the pinching feeling is back. One minute I think I'm out and she's about to rear her ugly head, the next minute I think my :bfp: is just around the corner. I wish I could just find out now! :( I'm going crazy here!


----------



## MrsGruffalo

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning! 8 dpo, had a pretty significant temp drop this morning.
> After posting last night where you girls all thought you could see something, I decided to test this morning. Two different tests. The blue handle, where I "think" I can see something, is 25 and the next is 50 miu where as yesterdays was 20miu. I do have a FRER 6 days sooner, only one left, but I don't want to use it yet...

I normally can't ever see anything unless it's really obvious, but I think I can see something on the blue handled one too... fingers crossed it's the start of your :bfp:... Lots of :dust: for you xx


----------



## DBZ34

gnome86 said:


> Absolutely fuming. Been to gp today to request scan but he pulled up onscreen my one from last year, said uterus, lining, shape, ovaries, fluid etc all normal so i agreed pointless me going for scan. He told me he couldnt understand why the other gp prescribed norethisterone last month as that could put an extra 6 months on my ttc time.Wish she'd told me n idve just had AF on holiday :( It already been 2 years :( but he did point out the obvious that me stressing bout it will be hindering me getting pg n 9 times outa ten pregnancy does happen just be patient and if after ive given it 6 months for the norethisterone i took for a week to come out of me system im not pregnant, i can be referred. Just hoping my body has other ideas. Although AF is 3 days late and i had bfn sat so the norethisterone has knocked my cycles :(

:hugs: 

Did he say why it would take 6 months? I was on something similar a few months ago and it took three cycles for AF to start showing up when it was supposed to again. And my cycles are still kind of wonky... But no one mentioned that it could extend TTC time...that sucks.


----------



## samj732

I think it's ridiculous that doctors don't tell us when certain medications can mess with TTC. Stupid doctors.


----------



## Annie77

Well I am 8 dpo, after having one bout of diarrhoea on Sunday I am now really constipated, having vivid dreams, bloated, heartburn and very watery CM.
This morning at school drop off I had pretty overwhelming nausea which lasted on/off for 20 minutes. It stopped when I ate some crisp bread but it felt like proper sick bug rather than just nausea. I have never had MS with any pregnancies.

Also my boobs are a tiny bit tender when crossing my arms. I honestly think I will be the luckiest person to get pg again after such a short time since mc.

Immy - HCG can be low so please don't give up hope.


----------



## TheEternal

Well, fertile window is already around the corner again, funny how the first two weeks of the cycle seem to go much faster than the two weeks after that. :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Im so confused about whats going on with me!


----------



## lorojovanos

Im not trying to read much into it, but today had a pretty big temp drop and my CM is abundant. Creamy creamy and more than ever. No spotting though but about an hour ago, my back started to kill. Just on the right side but the easiest way to describe where it is is this: If you have an hourglass shape, it is killing me right at the smallest part of that. So I guess, not around my hips, but up near my waist, but only on the one side:(


----------



## gnome86

it might have occurred to me to ask about whether taking norethisterone for a week would impact on ttc... if i hadnt have been discussing options and referral to fertility specialist in same appt! 
The gp today was so nice bless him x


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies!

April Showers of BFPs!!!*


TODAY!!!!:test: *MISSBABES*:test:

______________________________________________________________
:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *E.ROSE, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, FAITHBABIES, LADYNIKON, ZANNE, BABYSEEKER, TRYINGTRYING, MOOREBETTER, GLADMOUNTAIN, TRAINSPOTTING, SHYTWIN25, ACOUSY31 and ARCHANGELLOU * :test:

____________________________________________________________

*LADYNIKON* GL FXD!:dust:


*ICKLE PAND* YAY for PEAK and CHs!!! Come on BFP!:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* so happy the numbers came up and you are using the progesterone, it works wonders for sooo many! :flower:


*ALMOSTHERE* YAY for your TWW!!! We are testing buddies! Which means we WILL be bump buddies!!!:dust:


*GNOME* that is terrible news to recieve, even sounds like a little bit of non-sharing of information on the doctor's part, hope you continue to TTC as a swimmer could be strong enough and sneak in!:dust:


*IMMY11 and NIXILIX* I am soo very sorry that this has happened:hugs: I am ever the hopeful however, and hope that this is not what is actually occuring as the body often shows different symptoms for the same thing. I am FXD and hoping hard that your LOs are fighters hanging on!:dust:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *LTTHYBTHPIDER, GIGLIBOB, BRUNO2012, SG0720, and MRSREIVER* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from March thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *MAS1118, SHARNW, BECYBOO_x, AMP26, RAFWIFE, LEINZLOVE, MRSKG, KEL21, and SKEET9924* I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)



>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 145* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
_________________________________________
*AFM...* well, I was gone for a few extra days. Had my HSG on Thursday, all is clear to continue to TTC. I updated my journal so go there for full info disclosure. I am looking forward to be testing this month and also seeing many more of US getting BFPS!!:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## missbabes

Finally got to do a test but it was a :bfn:, gonna wait a couple more days before doing another one, that's if AF hasn't arrived by then. Either way I'm not out yet :)


----------



## Annie77

Feeling really uncomfyand bloated tonight. Have come to bed early as feeling a bit low & just want to fall asleep for a week:-(

I am torn between worrying that bloating etc is PMS and am not pregnant, meaning also that I am coming down with a sick bug. On the other hand if I am pregnant, this bloating and being so uncomfy may be another ectopic. Also if this nausea is MS then I am in with a rough time!

I just wish I knew. I get nauseous when I eat and nauseous when I don't. When I eat I feel so bloated I just feel like shit. 

What is MS like? Can it really start at 8dpo?


----------



## babysauce87

almost 4 days late and no signs of AF, BFN yesterday morning! 

Gulped 3 big cups of super concentrated (almost gagged) parsley tea + ginger tea + lots of chillies + lots of vitamin C tablets...and still no sign of AF!! OMG! Maybe I'll give Vitex / Dong Quai a try? Or should I do another HPT?? I'm pretty sure I'm out!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:

Nipple itched ALOT since yesterday, boobs are HUGE as hell, I can't stand the bloating and the itches and the moodiness!!!!

Anyone in the same boat?!!!!!!!!


----------



## danni2kids

lizlovelust said:


> Im so confused about whats going on with me!

I dont think you have ovulated TBH, and your having annovultary cycle. If you were pregnant you would be getting a BFP by now. Maybe a doctor might have the answers for you, so you dont have to keep doing this to your self month after month.:hugs:


----------



## Bay

Annie - With my son, MS didn't start until after 6 weeks, but we're all different. For me, it felt like I was coming down with a bug (kind of like the beginning when you feel sick and yucky inside but don't have the sniffling or coughing just yet), just generally feeling crummy and sick and nauseous ALL the time, but without having the feeling of actually wanting to barf (except for a few weeks where it all happened so fast, I couldn't rush to the sink in time and threw up all over myself eww). Hope that explains it a little bit?

Babysauce & Liz - What hcg sensitivity hpts are you using? Maybe if the threshold is too high, it takes longer to detect a bfp?


----------



## lizlovelust

danni2kids said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im so confused about whats going on with me!
> 
> I dont think you have ovulated TBH, and your having annovultary cycle. If you were pregnant you would be getting a BFP by now. Maybe a doctor might have the answers for you, so you dont have to keep doing this to your self month after month.:hugs:Click to expand...

I did have an app scheduled then when i went to go my insurance was randomly cancled and im trying to get it back up and running again.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

im def out. af came today. :(


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test21501

I see something, but then again I've seen something before only to be dissapointed...

Test from this morning with FMU





Bay - I've used several different kinds, I've even used FRERs and they are negative...


----------



## almosthere

danni2kids said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im so confused about whats going on with me!
> 
> I dont think you have ovulated TBH, and your having annovultary cycle. If you were pregnant you would be getting a BFP by now. Maybe a doctor might have the answers for you, so you dont have to keep doing this to your self month after month.:hugs:Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## lizlovelust

thats what everyone says to me every cycle but then when i get into a new cycle it's clear that i did O


----------



## babysauce87

Bay said:


> Annie - With my son, MS didn't start until after 6 weeks, but we're all different. For me, it felt like I was coming down with a bug (kind of like the beginning when you feel sick and yucky inside but don't have the sniffling or coughing just yet), just generally feeling crummy and sick and nauseous ALL the time, but without having the feeling of actually wanting to barf (except for a few weeks where it all happened so fast, I couldn't rush to the sink in time and threw up all over myself eww). Hope that explains it a little bit?
> 
> Babysauce & Liz - What hcg sensitivity hpts are you using? Maybe if the threshold is too high, it takes longer to detect a bfp?

25 miu/mL, which I believe is pretty sensitive...now I don't want to get hopes too high...but my temp shooted up by 0.3 this morning (in total comparing to my highest from 2 weeks after o) after staying in the high after o.

I did BD a few times after my o date (I follow my o date according to FF)...and which means if I'm ovulating later than I thought, I would see positives later too?

Running out of HPT! Won't test until I'm 10 days late!

Do you know if parsley tea could harm pregnancy in any way??? I did drunk A TON of them yesterday....


----------



## babysauce87

So here is my chart for this month (running problem pasting the link url from FF)..

I do have big variations on my temps before and after o, it has always been like that. 

I don't ovulate every month (doc diagnosed me with 'lazy ovaries' that don't ovulate when they don't want to), and when I don't, my temp stayed VERY low, which is around 35.4-35.6.

I'm not so good with charting...can anyone be kind enough to explain what can be wrong with me??? HPT was BFN yesterday morning and my AF is late on my usual 32-33 days cycle!!!
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-04-18 at 7.30.02 AM.jpg
File size: 70.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MrsGruffalo

AF got me this morning :cry:


----------



## danni2kids

lizlovelust said:


> thats what everyone says to me every cycle but then when i get into a new cycle it's clear that i did O

If you were to add in ewcm which you have said you keep getting on and off i believe your cross hairs would be taken away.


----------



## Bay

babysauce87 said:


> Do you know if parsley tea could harm pregnancy in any way??? I did drunk A TON of them yesterday....

I don't mean to scare you, but I briefly googled parsley tea & pregnancy, and the general consensus is that it's to be avoided if there is a possibility of you being pregnant. I'd suggest you stop taking anymore. I'm not sure if I am able to post website links, but please google this and have a read for yourself.

All the best.


----------



## samj732

danni2kids said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> thats what everyone says to me every cycle but then when i get into a new cycle it's clear that i did O
> 
> If you were to add in ewcm which you have said you keep getting on and off i believe your cross hairs would be taken away.Click to expand...

Yes, it looks like an anovulatory chart to me too. Not quite sure how your chart can change how it looks once you get into a new cycle. Seems too up and down. Also, if you did O when the chart says you did I believe you would have your BFP by now. I hope you can get your insurance sorted out and ask a doctor to help figure out what the heck is going on with you. Hope to see you in the first tri soon :flower:


----------



## Butterfly22

AF showed yesterday. :cry:
Almost a week late!! Arghh!

Well, onto next cycle. I'm gonna try not to symptom spot this time (yeah right - but I'll try! :haha:)

:happydance: Congrats to all the BFP!! :happydance:

:hugs: to all of us that got AF! We'll get our BFP soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly22

MrsGruffalo said:


> AF got me this morning :cry:




Nikkilewis14 said:


> im def out. af came today. :(

So sorry ladies! :hugs:

Sending you tons of dust for next cycle!!

We'll get our BFP soon!!


----------



## gnome86

Great so having had a cycle that like clockwork, I am now 4 days late for AF. Those damn tablets i will never use them again.


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so todays temp went back up, 
I dont know if theres anything on my hpt ill post it later,
Buuut i know my window was open two nights ago, so should i disregard yesterdays temp?


----------



## bruno2012

Urgh still dont know if im pregnant or not but you can now see my bump through my top!! X


----------



## raventtc

lizlovelust said:


> Okay so todays temp went back up,
> I dont know if theres anything on my hpt ill post it later,
> Buuut i know my window was open two nights ago, so should i disregard yesterdays temp?

I say just leave the temps in there, i really don't think you o'd yet when you look at your last month chart you can see a clear temp increase and this one has temps up and down....my chart looked like i o'd and i got crosshairs on cd14 that were later removed by ff since i didn't really o...but then my boby geared up for a second shift and i o'd on cd34...so i don't think that you are 21dpo--good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

bruno2012 said:


> Urgh still dont know if im pregnant or not but you can now see my bump through my top!! X

??? have you tested??


----------



## lizlovelust

Aw poo


----------



## bruno2012

raventtc said:


> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> Urgh still dont know if im pregnant or not but you can now see my bump through my top!! X
> 
> ??? have you tested??Click to expand...

I reckon I'm about 8 week this week, & yeah but pee tests don't work
For me unless I'm in my second trimester. Testing again next week. Had sore boobs for past 3 days. Eased of abit now. Dizziness, hot flushes, boyfriend complaining im like a radiator. And I have a small bump!! Will post a photo if anyone wants to see x


----------



## missbabes

Well AF decided to pay me a visit after all so that's me out this month and out of having a 2012 baby. Off onto May for the 13th cycle of trying, never would have thought I'd still be trying after this amount of time.


----------



## babysauce87

Bay said:


> babysauce87 said:
> 
> 
> Do you know if parsley tea could harm pregnancy in any way??? I did drunk A TON of them yesterday....
> 
> I don't mean to scare you, but I briefly googled parsley tea & pregnancy, and the general consensus is that it's to be avoided if there is a possibility of you being pregnant. I'd suggest you stop taking anymore. I'm not sure if I am able to post website links, but please google this and have a read for yourself.
> 
> All the best.Click to expand...

Ah yes I googled, thanks for reminding me!

Well, parsley can cause abortion because it causes uterus to contract, my reason for drinking it was to bring AF since I got BFN on 16 DPO...

but now..that AF hasn't come.I start to wonder if I'm one of those late positive testers...and much to my surprise, my mom's lab test never showed positive below 10 days after her period was late (she had 5 kids inc me)

And I'm just praying, if I happen to be pregnant, my baby is all fine! :cry: I will test in 3 days time, just a week after I miss AF.


----------



## babysauce87

missbabes said:


> Well AF decided to pay me a visit after all so that's me out this month and out of having a 2012 baby. Off onto May for the 13th cycle of trying, never would have thought I'd still be trying after this amount of time.

Be strong, hun :) it will be worth it in the end. Everytime me or anyone else got AF I just told them / myself "at least you can move on with life and start a brand new, fresher cycle"


----------



## bruno2012

babysauce87 said:


> Bay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babysauce87 said:
> 
> 
> Do you know if parsley tea could harm pregnancy in any way??? I did drunk A TON of them yesterday....
> 
> I don't mean to scare you, but I briefly googled parsley tea & pregnancy, and the general consensus is that it's to be avoided if there is a possibility of you being pregnant. I'd suggest you stop taking anymore. I'm not sure if I am able to post website links, but please google this and have a read for yourself.
> 
> All the best.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yes I googled, thanks for reminding me!
> 
> Well, parsley can cause abortion because it causes uterus to contract, my reason for drinking it was to bring AF since I got BFN on 16 DPO...
> 
> but now..that AF hasn't come.I start to wonder if I'm one of those late positive testers...and much to my surprise, my mom's lab test never showed positive below 10 days after her period was late (she had 5 kids inc me)
> 
> And I'm just praying, if I happen to be pregnant, my baby is all fine! :cry: I will test in 3 days time, just a week after I miss AF.Click to expand...

I'm a late tester... I didn't show up positive in my last pregnany until I was 12 week :)


----------



## fluffaduck

Hi everyone 
I know it's rather late to join but I swore I was done with ttc. However I seem to still be playing the waiting game AF due today or tomorrow, no signs yet. 

Have felt a presure in the pelvis around ovaries (comes and goes) also been getting a sharp twinges in my left ovary area. 

The usual tired heartburn and bloating. 
I am approx 12 dpo (I was giving up so no opk) but predicted of between 1st and 6th of April (did have the normal ovulation pains) 

Tbh I'm not hugely fussed either way, I want to increase my fitness so just need to know (don't want to start any high intense workouts till AF) 

Gl everyone x


----------



## Beautifullei2

This thread sure does go by fast!!! The :witch: got me last week & now she is gone & DH & I can have some fun!! We have decided to stop trying for a few months :D Hopefully us "not trying" will lead to a :bfp: :D Congrats to all the ladies that got there bfp... This month I am really trying to focus on my 4 year old & with her birthday coming next month Im really trying to get things in order!! 

Gl to the rest of you ladies :D


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning Ladies, 
I'm sorry lots of you are having struggles, hugs to all of you!
Here is my test from this morning, FMU. I haven't done anything to the pic, just uploaded. 9dpo, and my temp dropped again today, 2 days in a row, today below coverline. Not sure what all of this means in the grand scheme of things, still lots of creamy cm, although last night when I checked, it kind of had tiny sticky "balls" in it i guess you'd say. The meat of my bb's hurt so bad, nips are ok. No back ache anymore, a few cramps. I REALLY don't know either way!
BUT, my OvWatch came on Fedex today! So if AF does come, I am prepared to start the next cycle!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4086.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 31


----------



## nipsnnibbles

did you purchase the membership on fertilityfriend ?? my charts and all are not like that....it says only available to VIP's???


----------



## nipsnnibbles

Congrats samj732


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro i see a line!


----------



## lorojovanos

nipsnnibbles said:


> did you purchase the membership on fertilityfriend ?? my charts and all are not like that....it says only available to VIP's???

Who are you asking?


----------



## babysauce87

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> I'm sorry lots of you are having struggles, hugs to all of you!
> Here is my test from this morning, FMU. I haven't done anything to the pic, just uploaded. 9dpo, and my temp dropped again today, 2 days in a row, today below coverline. Not sure what all of this means in the grand scheme of things, still lots of creamy cm, although last night when I checked, it kind of had tiny sticky "balls" in it i guess you'd say. The meat of my bb's hurt so bad, nips are ok. No back ache anymore, a few cramps. I REALLY don't know either way!
> BUT, my OvWatch came on Fedex today! So if AF does come, I am prepared to start the next cycle!!!!!!!!!!!

me see a line!


----------



## LalaR

Loro - there is definitely a line there. Is it grey or coloured?


----------



## lorojovanos

LalaR said:


> Loro - there is definitely a line there. Is it grey or coloured?

I honestly cannot tell. It's so faint. I can lie and say "o it's definetly pink" but I'm unsure. I'm about 50/50 on colour. The line is there 100%, colour, I'm not so positive on


----------



## LalaR

lorojovanos said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Loro - there is definitely a line there. Is it grey or coloured?
> 
> I honestly cannot tell. It's so faint. I can lie and say "o it's definetly pink" but I'm unsure. I'm about 50/50 on colour. The line is there 100%, colour, I'm not so positive onClick to expand...

I would test again in a couple of days - maybe a frer if the line is still there on an IC. (To be honest I would prob be testing every day!!) Looking forward to seeing your BFP!!:flower:


----------



## lorojovanos

I will be testing every day, I have been. I only have one FRER so I'm going to wait til 14dpo before I use it though.


----------



## lorojovanos

I am concerned though with my chart. I was excited at the one temp dip, but now two? That can't be implantation and my sleep has been normal, nothing is really different. But only at 9dpo, isn't it a bit late for AF to be coming?


----------



## lorojovanos

Thats supposed to be early for AF)


----------



## ickle pand

You haven't been mouth breathing through the night have you? That can play havoc with you temps which is why I've stopped temping orally and now twinkle temp as we call it on another thread lol!


----------



## lorojovanos

ickle pand said:


> You haven't been mouth breathing through the night have you? That can play havoc with you temps which is why I've stopped temping orally and now twinkle temp as we call it on another thread lol!

LOL:)
I do temp orally, and do I open my breath to breathe? I don't know. My hubby says I snore for sure and last night I went to a hockey game across the boarder and didnt get home until late so I hit the pillow and was OUT! So I guess that could be affecting it. 
IF I HAVE another cycle, I will switch to "twinkle" temping. I was going to mid cycle, but everyone said to not switch mid cycle...


----------



## samj732

Loro I see a line! Definitely see a line! It looks just like my first real line on my IC'd did and that was also at 9 dpo. I'm getting excited for you.


----------



## lorojovanos

samj732 said:


> Loro I see a line! Definitely see a line! It looks just like my first real line on my IC'd did and that was also at 9 dpo. I'm getting excited for you.

do you happen to have pics of your tests?


----------



## giglibob

Congrats to all those :bfp:

Im out for this one AF yesterday - was feeling glum but now positive thinking ready for next month. 

DH won't know what's hit him :sex::winkwink:


----------



## samj732

Hopefully this link will work. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=20188

I used Wondfo tests, but really all IC's are basically the same.


----------



## lorojovanos

It did work, wow that was a GREAT line. Mine isn't near that dark, there is no question that was a positive! Congratulations again!!!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

:bfn: for me today so imma just wait n see if i get the witch or not now


----------



## 28329

Hi Mrsmm, can you add another angel to the list please? we lost our apple seed at 5+2. :(


----------



## lorojovanos

28329 said:


> Hi Mrsmm, can you add another angel to the list please? we lost our apple seed at 5+2. :(

i'm so sorry:( :hugs:


----------



## minni2906

Man I've missed a lot!! I need to stop disappearing.

Congrats to all the new BFP's! Hugs to the losses, and the ones AF got. :(


AFM: I am not really trying this month as I will just be excited if AF stays regular at this point, but I'm not NOT trying either, :haha: So, we shall see. AF is due around 4/28. I'm only testing if she doesn't show. :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> You haven't been mouth breathing through the night have you? That can play havoc with you temps which is why I've stopped temping orally and now twinkle temp as we call it on another thread lol!

I litterally LOLed in real life at that "twinkle temp" ha! :haha:


----------



## lorojovanos

So I did an FRER and it's negative. I know it wasn't FMU but surely something would have shown. The IC from this morning must have been some weird fluke:(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4093.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## gnome86

lorojovanos said:


> So I did an FRER and it's negative. I know it wasn't FMU but surely something would have shown. The IC from this morning must have been some weird fluke:(

Depends how diluted ur wee was? do another tomorrow with FMU? x


----------



## lorojovanos

gnome86 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> So I did an FRER and it's negative. I know it wasn't FMU but surely something would have shown. The IC from this morning must have been some weird fluke:(
> 
> Depends how diluted ur wee was? do another tomorrow with FMU? xClick to expand...

It wasn't bad, hadn't peed in 2 hours...
Either way, I have like 6 $ store tests left so I'll continue to take those each day. I haven't put much faith in this mornings test but we will see what the upcoming days bring. I'm headed out to the store where I will buy a 2 pack of FRER's. I'll do one in the am and wait until 14 DPO to do the other one.


----------



## gnome86

lorojovanos said:


> gnome86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> So I did an FRER and it's negative. I know it wasn't FMU but surely something would have shown. The IC from this morning must have been some weird fluke:(
> 
> Depends how diluted ur wee was? do another tomorrow with FMU? xClick to expand...
> 
> It wasn't bad, hadn't peed in 2 hours...
> Either way, I have like 6 $ store tests left so I'll continue to take those each day. I haven't put much faith in this mornings test but we will see what the upcoming days bring. I'm headed out to the store where I will buy a 2 pack of FRER's. I'll do one in the am and wait until 14 DPO to do the other one.Click to expand...

FXD hunny xxx


----------



## Bay

28329 said:


> Hi Mrsmm, can you add another angel to the list please? we lost our apple seed at 5+2. :(

I am so sorry for your loss 28329. :hugs:


----------



## Cheska

:hugs: 28328


----------



## hope4bump

hi ladies. hope you are all okay. just to let you know i got my bfp today. can you update me please. thank you and :dust: xx


----------



## Cheska

Samj just seen the 9dpo you posted. 

First of all congratulations. That did look a brill line for 9dpo. Did you try and test before 9 days just out of interest? 

Loro - fx'ed it hadn't built up enough for the frer!!


----------



## Cheska

hope4bump said:


> hi ladies. hope you are all okay. just to let you know i got my bfp today. can you update me please. thank you and :dust: xx

Wow congrats! :flower: How many dpo are you?


----------



## Bay

Hope4bump, congratulations!


----------



## hope4bump

Cheska said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies. hope you are all okay. just to let you know i got my bfp today. can you update me please. thank you and :dust: xx
> 
> Wow congrats! :flower: How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

:flower: thank you. very early days...9dpo x


----------



## ArchangelLou

sorry i havent checked in ladies been rather busy sulking as af came right on time xxxxxxx


----------



## luna_19

so sorry for your loss 28328 :hugs:

afm I really don't know what to think of this cycle, everything about my chart is identical to last cycle if I take into account ovulating two days later except that I've been feeling like af is about to arrive since monday evening...


----------



## lorojovanos

So today, I took the $ store test you guys could see a line on with FMU, nothing on a FRER but only held for 2 hours. I just bought a no name one, held for 4 hours. Here's my pic and I'll upload the inverted one also. I bought FRER a double pack which I'll use one tomorrow at 10dpo with another $ store one, and save the last until 14dpo if AF isn't here by then. these tests here, pics are taken after 7 minutes, when I took it out of the case, it was still wet so I doubt an evap. But I don't know cause all my tests are so faint, if its just so early, or they are just where the dye passes over the indent or whatever...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4155.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lorojovanos

Here's the invert...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4155.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 9


----------



## almosthere

i def see a faint line in the first non inverted one!!!


----------



## almosthere

and sorry for your loss 28328 <3


----------



## Crystal5483

SOOO sorry 28329! Prayers for you and yours. I'm so very sorry for your loss Hun. 

Hang in there.


----------



## babysauce87

28329 said:


> Hi Mrsmm, can you add another angel to the list please? we lost our apple seed at 5+2. :(

Dear 28329, I'm terribly sorry for your loss, I hope you're okay, and pls hang in there, hun!


keep us updated with your new bright, fresh cycles !


----------



## raventtc

af :(


----------



## Crystal5483

Awww I'm so sorry to all this who the :witch: has come for. Good luck to you all during your next cycles. 

I have another blood draw tomorrow. The nurse said they will keep doing bloods until I hit 1500.


----------



## wamommy

IS there any way I could be added? I O'd April 14th, so I will probably test on the 26th :)

Grats to everyone who has had a :bfp: this month, and baby dust to all!!


----------



## babysauce87

Crystal5483 said:


> Awww I'm so sorry to all this who the :witch: has come for. Good luck to you all during your next cycles.
> 
> I have another blood draw tomorrow. The nurse said they will keep doing bloods until I hit 1500.

I hope your blood test all well, Crystal! Keep us posted !

And why 1500? I'm not too good with HCG..not too educated in that, but I shall learn just in case!


----------



## samj732

Cheska said:


> Samj just seen the 9dpo you posted.
> 
> First of all congratulations. That did look a brill line for 9dpo. Did you try and test before 9 days just out of interest?
> 
> Loro - fx'ed it hadn't built up enough for the frer!!

Thank you :) I had what I thought was an evap the morning of 8 dpo, and an obvious positive that night. I started testing at 5 dpo :haha:


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## babysauce87

samj732 said:


> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> Samj just seen the 9dpo you posted.
> 
> First of all congratulations. That did look a brill line for 9dpo. Did you try and test before 9 days just out of interest?
> 
> Loro - fx'ed it hadn't built up enough for the frer!!
> 
> Thank you :) I had what I thought was an evap the morning of 8 dpo, and an obvious positive that night. I started testing at 5 dpo :haha:Click to expand...

Hi SamJ, thanks for your kind reply in the PM! 

Wish you great 9 months !! :hugs:

Anyone here knows any website that sells Preseed to be shipped internationally???


----------



## ickle pand

Babysauce - I think you can get it from amazon. That's where I got mine from.


----------



## babysauce87

ickle pand said:


> Babysauce - I think you can get it from amazon. That's where I got mine from.

thanks! But most of them don't ship internationally, ones that do ship to my country in between 17-26 days!! LOL, I probably be pregnant by then (fingers crossed!!!)


----------



## Crystal5483

babysauce87 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Awww I'm so sorry to all this who the :witch: has come for. Good luck to you all during your next cycles.
> 
> I have another blood draw tomorrow. The nurse said they will keep doing bloods until I hit 1500.
> 
> I hope your blood test all well, Crystal! Keep us posted !
> 
> And why 1500? I'm not too good with HCG..not too educated in that, but I shall learn just in case!Click to expand...


I have no idea lol. That is just what she said! Haha!


----------



## Bay

Babysauce, you should try ebay. Some ship worldwide.


----------



## MrsReiver

Looks like I'm out. Spotting today which signals AF is around the corner. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry mrsreiver :hug:


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls, So here's today's tests at 10dpo. The blue handle is the $ store one and the bottom is a FRER. Absolutely nothing on the FRER and that same line from yesterday on the other one. Which today, looks grey, doesn't it? Seems strange a line would appear on a test worth 1$ but not on a FRER...
Also, for the 2 day in a row, my temp is below coverline. It went up a smidge today, but that with my tests, I'm kind of feeling pretty out:( Time will tell
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4200.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tinkerbellsie

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning girls, So here's today's tests at 10dpo. The blue handle is the $ store one and the bottom is a FRER. Absolutely nothing on the FRER and that same line from yesterday on the other one. Which today, looks grey, doesn't it? Seems strange a line would appear on a test worth 1$ but not on a FRER...
> Also, for the 2 day in a row, my temp is below coverline. It went up a smidge today, but that with my tests, I'm kind of feeling pretty out:( Time will tell

Aww it's still early days though!! Keep your fingers crossed. I am testing daily atm and nothing either. I am 10 or 11 days past O but my af is late xxxxx


----------



## lizlovelust

So my temp is the same as yesterdays!

Im really wondering if i should disgard two days agos temp....my chart would be triphasic if i do...


----------



## ickle pand

Liz I'd only discard a temp if there's a reason to - not just to make your chart pretty. Remember that you either are or aren't pregnant, what's on your chart won't change that fact. 

I'm starting to wonder if you've even ov'd yet this cycle. Your highest temps aren't as high as last cycle.


----------



## lorojovanos

I have a CM question. Ever since "o", I've had VERY creamy CM. Today when I checked, it is creamy still, but now I could stretch it like an inch between my fingers. The colour was white but with blobs of clear in it that stretched. ANYONE know what that's about? It's been weeks since I've had any CM that stretched in any way


----------



## lizlovelust

Ickle, i mouth breath a lot and i know this is why i sometimes get super low temps


----------



## babysauce87

lorojovanos said:


> I have a CM question. Ever since "o", I've had VERY creamy CM. Today when I checked, it is creamy still, but now I could stretch it like an inch between my fingers. The colour was white but with blobs of clear in it that stretched. ANYONE know what that's about? It's been weeks since I've had any CM that stretched in any way

I'm in the same boat!!!!!!!! I'm now 4 days late for AF, with that discharge and my OPK turned VERY positive....what the?

So we just BD. who knows!


----------



## bbygurl719

so i posted yesterday that me and dh dcided to test 11dpo and got a :bfn: so nw we are waiting to see if my period starts tomorrow like is suppose to and if t doesn we rnot testing. we r gong on vacation next friday for a week and if i dont get m period we kno whats up so we will just go to the health department when we get back. we will b gone from april 27th-may5th s probably may 7th we will go to the health department.. we r going to disney world and universal studios!!


----------



## ickle pand

lizlovelust said:


> Ickle, i mouth breath a lot and i know this is why i sometimes get super low temps

Yeah but that would be the same for last cycle too. Your very highest temp this cycle is 98.4 whereas last cycle you had 5 temps higher than that over a shorter period of time.


----------



## blessed2012

Hi Ladies,
Well, AF didn't show on yesterday and no sign of her today yet either. I'm too scared to test :wacko: Maybe I'll wait another couple of days. What you ladies think? Test or not?


----------



## babysauce87

I'm not even sure how is triphasic looks like, somebody told me mine is... triphasic isn't guaranteeing pregnancy..or at least in my case

I don't think I'm pregnant at all. 4 days late. no AF. BFN 2 days ago. Positive OPK. Giving up trying to figure out what on earth is going on w me
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-04-18 at 7.30.02 AM.jpg
File size: 70.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Crystal5483

I mouth breathe nightly lol my chart looks pretty accurate I think though I've stopped charting now LOL

Still IMpatiently waiting my blood results from today lol


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi Ladies, I REALLY am beyond lost, although I know 10 DPO is early for anything. My $store tests last two days, show something but it looks grey today. NOTHING on a FRER. My OPK's are getting darker as you can see from the pic. The top one is 4 dpo testing every day and the bottom one is today at 10dpo. This morning, I had a tiny dot of EWCM mixed in with my creamy CM. I've had no spotting at all. The two blue tests, are Equate II tests. The top is from last night, the bottom is today, SMU. Are both of those evaps? Thick, blue evaps? And one last thing, my temp, I don't get what the heck is going on with me. I really haven't seen charts like mine that dip below like that ending in BFP's but everyone is different. It is now consuming my every thought and I just would like someone to help me if they can....Thanks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4221.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 18









IMG_4231.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 17









IMG_4237.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## samj732

My chart is obviously triphasic, if it helps anyone to know what it looks like.

All triphasic really means is that there is another set of temps that is higher then your post-O temps. I have stopped temping now like promised :haha:

liz, I still believe that you haven't O'd yet.
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Beautifullei2

lorojovanos said:


> Hi Ladies, I REALLY am beyond lost, although I know 10 DPO is early for anything. My $store tests last two days, show something but it looks grey today. NOTHING on a FRER. My OPK's are getting darker as you can see from the pic. The top one is 4 dpo testing every day and the bottom one is today at 10dpo. This morning, I had a tiny dot of EWCM mixed in with my creamy CM. I've had no spotting at all. The two blue tests, are Equate II tests. The top is from last night, the bottom is today, SMU. Are both of those evaps? Thick, blue evaps? And one last thing, my temp, I don't get what the heck is going on with me. I really haven't seen charts like mine that dip below like that ending in BFP's but everyone is different. It is now consuming my every thought and I just would like someone to help me if they can....Thanks

Either I have line eye or those are faint +'s.. by looking at the frer It looks as if there if a very faint line and as for the others it does look gray 

I hope you get some answers soon hun!


----------



## lizlovelust

I been so nausous today though, almost threw up a couple times, im also getting a weird feeling in my abdomen,doesnt feel like pain, but its weird


----------



## ickle pand

Baby sauce you can get +ve OPKs when you're pregnant. Maybe you should retest in the morning.


----------



## Cheska

Ickle pans do you think you definitely get a +opk?


----------



## minni2906

lorojovanos said:


> I have a CM question. Ever since "o", I've had VERY creamy CM. Today when I checked, it is creamy still, but now I could stretch it like an inch between my fingers. The colour was white but with blobs of clear in it that stretched. ANYONE know what that's about? It's been weeks since I've had any CM that stretched in any way

I had this right before I [FINALLY] got AF back. But, I've also heard of women getting that type of CM right before a positive pg test. FXed that's the cause in your case!


----------



## Bay

Beautifullei2 said:


> Either I have line eye or those are faint +'s.. by looking at the frer It looks as if there if a very faint line and as for the others it does look gray
> 
> I hope you get some answers soon hun!

I agree. I see a faint blue line on the frer. You do have to look closely for it. And having seen so many hpt sticks on here, i feel qualified and somewhat of a PSRO (professional pee stick result opinionator). :awww:

Good luck, hope it will be a clear bfp for you soon.


----------



## ickle pand

Cheska said:


> Ickle pans do you think you definitely get a +opk?

Here's a link that explains how it works :)https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## gnome86

lorojovanos said:


> Hi Ladies, I REALLY am beyond lost, although I know 10 DPO is early for anything. My $store tests last two days, show something but it looks grey today. NOTHING on a FRER. My OPK's are getting darker as you can see from the pic. The top one is 4 dpo testing every day and the bottom one is today at 10dpo. This morning, I had a tiny dot of EWCM mixed in with my creamy CM. I've had no spotting at all. The two blue tests, are Equate II tests. The top is from last night, the bottom is today, SMU. Are both of those evaps? Thick, blue evaps? And one last thing, my temp, I don't get what the heck is going on with me. I really haven't seen charts like mine that dip below like that ending in BFP's but everyone is different. It is now consuming my every thought and I just would like someone to help me if they can....Thanks

i can see a fuzzy line on the frer but blue??xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Levels are up from Monday! 271 to 725 today!!! Hcg again on Monday and ultrasound Tuesday!


----------



## Cheska

Thank you. That took some reading but very interesting!


----------



## Cheska

Yay they are going the right way crystal!


----------



## lorojovanos

gnome86 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I REALLY am beyond lost, although I know 10 DPO is early for anything. My $store tests last two days, show something but it looks grey today. NOTHING on a FRER. My OPK's are getting darker as you can see from the pic. The top one is 4 dpo testing every day and the bottom one is today at 10dpo. This morning, I had a tiny dot of EWCM mixed in with my creamy CM. I've had no spotting at all. The two blue tests, are Equate II tests. The top is from last night, the bottom is today, SMU. Are both of those evaps? Thick, blue evaps? And one last thing, my temp, I don't get what the heck is going on with me. I really haven't seen charts like mine that dip below like that ending in BFP's but everyone is different. It is now consuming my every thought and I just would like someone to help me if they can....Thanks
> 
> i can see a fuzzy line on the frer but blue??xxClick to expand...

The blue ones are equate II tests that I took out of the cases cause the glare is really bad.


----------



## lorojovanos

Bay said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Either I have line eye or those are faint +'s.. by looking at the frer It looks as if there if a very faint line and as for the others it does look gray
> 
> I hope you get some answers soon hun!
> 
> I agree. I see a faint blue line on the frer. You do have to look closely for it. And having seen so many hpt sticks on here, i feel qualified and somewhat of a PSRO (professional pee stick result opinionator). :awww:
> 
> Good luck, hope it will be a clear bfp for you soon.Click to expand...

I can obviously see one too. I went out and bought more tests. I've been holding my pee for 3 hours already, will hold as long as I can. I HAVE to test again. If my hubby knew how much I was spending, he'd lose it:(
Cramps started soooooooo bad. Ready to cry. No more EWCM, just creamy creamy white. Normally, I get brown cm for a day or two, before AF and nothing. My bb's started to kill too today. But, it's my chart throwing me way off. Could I really be pregnant with my last 2 temps?


----------



## Ilikecake

lorojovanos said:


> Hi Ladies, I REALLY am beyond lost, although I know 10 DPO is early for anything. My $store tests last two days, show something but it looks grey today. NOTHING on a FRER. My OPK's are getting darker as you can see from the pic. The top one is 4 dpo testing every day and the bottom one is today at 10dpo. This morning, I had a tiny dot of EWCM mixed in with my creamy CM. I've had no spotting at all. The two blue tests, are Equate II tests. The top is from last night, the bottom is today, SMU. Are both of those evaps? Thick, blue evaps? And one last thing, my temp, I don't get what the heck is going on with me. I really haven't seen charts like mine that dip below like that ending in BFP's but everyone is different. It is now consuming my every thought and I just would like someone to help me if they can....Thanks

I can see lines (but I really do mistrust blue dyes) I got a positive OPK at 10dpo and then a positive hpt the next day


----------



## gnome86

lorojovanos said:


> gnome86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I REALLY am beyond lost, although I know 10 DPO is early for anything. My $store tests last two days, show something but it looks grey today. NOTHING on a FRER. My OPK's are getting darker as you can see from the pic. The top one is 4 dpo testing every day and the bottom one is today at 10dpo. This morning, I had a tiny dot of EWCM mixed in with my creamy CM. I've had no spotting at all. The two blue tests, are Equate II tests. The top is from last night, the bottom is today, SMU. Are both of those evaps? Thick, blue evaps? And one last thing, my temp, I don't get what the heck is going on with me. I really haven't seen charts like mine that dip below like that ending in BFP's but everyone is different. It is now consuming my every thought and I just would like someone to help me if they can....Thanks
> 
> i can see a fuzzy line on the frer but blue??xxClick to expand...
> 
> The blue ones are equate II tests that I took out of the cases cause the glare is really bad.Click to expand...

the one in the pink lidded case? what one is that? I see a blue line in control window but blue line in the test window? x


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> I been so nausous today though, almost threw up a couple times, im also getting a weird feeling in my abdomen,doesnt feel like pain, but its weird

hmm....:dohh:


----------



## gnome86

gnome86 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gnome86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I REALLY am beyond lost, although I know 10 DPO is early for anything. My $store tests last two days, show something but it looks grey today. NOTHING on a FRER. My OPK's are getting darker as you can see from the pic. The top one is 4 dpo testing every day and the bottom one is today at 10dpo. This morning, I had a tiny dot of EWCM mixed in with my creamy CM. I've had no spotting at all. The two blue tests, are Equate II tests. The top is from last night, the bottom is today, SMU. Are both of those evaps? Thick, blue evaps? And one last thing, my temp, I don't get what the heck is going on with me. I really haven't seen charts like mine that dip below like that ending in BFP's but everyone is different. It is now consuming my every thought and I just would like someone to help me if they can....Thanks
> 
> i can see a fuzzy line on the frer but blue??xxClick to expand...
> 
> The blue ones are equate II tests that I took out of the cases cause the glare is really bad.Click to expand...
> 
> the one in the pink lidded case? what one is that? I see a blue line in control window but blue line in the test window? xClick to expand...

just realised where me n someone else have thought we are looking at a FRER -FRER are pink dye arent they, sorry got confused coz case looks same x


----------



## gnome86

Hey Liz, have you been able to book doc appt for blood test yet? Or do you have any reliable labs that you can order kit offline to send blood sample or something hun? You must be going nuts! xxx


----------



## lorojovanos

I don't think I've posted the FRER's cause they are stark white. The blue handled ones that look like IC's are dollar store ones that are pink. The other ones are the equate blue dye ones. Our stores don't stock very many of the pink dyes. I have one FRER left that I'll use at 14 dpo if AF isn't here by then.


----------



## gnome86

lorojovanos said:


> I don't think I've posted the FRER's cause they are stark white. The blue handled ones that look like IC's are dollar store ones that are pink. The other ones are the equate blue dye ones. Our stores don't stock very many of the pink dyes. I have one FRER left that I'll use at 14 dpo if AF isn't here by then.

well i really hope it is a BFP hunny x :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

gnome86 said:


> Hey Liz, have you been able to book doc appt for blood test yet? Or do you have any reliable labs that you can order kit offline to send blood sample or something hun? You must be going nuts! xxx

yea im going insane! Im trying to get my insurance back up and running again, I should have it again soon.:dohh:


----------



## LalaR

Congrats crystal. A nice rise in the numbers. I'm up to 3037 today from 587 on Monday. Still won't relax fully until I see something with my own eyes. It is horrible what 2 losses does to you!


----------



## Bay

Hey loro - my bad, i thought the blue dye test was a frer because of the case. 

You don't have to spend so much on hpts. I ordered some really reliable but cheap ones from ebay, a batch of 50 for AUD9.75, and they're really sensitive too; 10miu/ml. 

I hope you find out soon, as i know it is frustrating when AF is late and you keep getting bfns. But in your case mixed bfps.


----------



## gnome86

girlies what can i do to kickstart AF still not here 6 days late 2mo, def not pregnant it where i took that silly norethisterone to go on hol for week last month.


----------



## lorojovanos

Bay said:


> Hey loro - my bad, i thought the blue dye test was a frer because of the case.
> 
> You don't have to spend so much on hpts. I ordered some really reliable but cheap ones from ebay, a batch of 50 for AUD9.75, and they're really sensitive too; 10miu/ml.
> 
> I hope you find out soon, as i know it is frustrating when AF is late and you keep getting bfns. But in your case mixed bfps.

Hopefully I won't have to look into it, but if I do, I will go there! Thanks:)
I've got KILLER cramps right now, mostly to the left side which is where I always feel everything. Something is going on for sure, this is not normal. I'm going to give up testing at least for tomorrow. Not like even if I am PG, it's going to be a blazing double line. With the tiny bit of EWCM mixed in with creamy, I've read that can be implantation or AF gearing up to come. Something is happening right now, I don't feel like I'm in the 2ww anymore, I feel like in the next 24-36 hours, I'll know something, either way. My temp tomorrow will be a biggie, if I have a massive rise, I *may* temp but if it decreases again, I think we all know what's going on....


----------



## Bay

Gnome - I came across parsley tea by chance as another member of this thread mentioned it. From what I read (I mostly just skimmed through), high concentrations of it can be used to help bring on menstruation. I'm not a medical professional though, so you should really check with your doctor and have a really good read as with anything, there could be side effects. Hope this helps.

Loro - Yes, hopefully you won't need those ic's. Good luck again :)


----------



## Bay

Liz, I have read that there are women where urine tests don't work for them, as for some reason their bodies keep having low concentrations of hcg in their urine (perhaps their body is really efficient at breaking it down by the time it reaches the bladder?). These women keep having negative hpts well past the first trimester and only a blood test can confirm it.

I don't mean to get your hopes up, but there is a chance you could fall into that category and I think if you honestly believe there's a good chance you could be pregnant, with all the symptoms you've been displaying, perhaps you should get some blood drawn so you will know one way or another. Good luck.

Sorry for the essay ladies!


----------



## almosthere

yay bay congrats!!!!


----------



## almosthere

lorojovanos said:


> Hi Ladies, I REALLY am beyond lost, although I know 10 DPO is early for anything. My $store tests last two days, show something but it looks grey today. NOTHING on a FRER. My OPK's are getting darker as you can see from the pic. The top one is 4 dpo testing every day and the bottom one is today at 10dpo. This morning, I had a tiny dot of EWCM mixed in with my creamy CM. I've had no spotting at all. The two blue tests, are Equate II tests. The top is from last night, the bottom is today, SMU. Are both of those evaps? Thick, blue evaps? And one last thing, my temp, I don't get what the heck is going on with me. I really haven't seen charts like mine that dip below like that ending in BFP's but everyone is different. It is now consuming my every thought and I just would like someone to help me if they can....Thanks

THOSE ARE SO BFPS!!!! Get pink tests or a DIGI-but I DEF see clear blue bfps on all of themmm!!!! ahh!! FX


----------



## Crystal5483

LalaR said:


> Congrats crystal. A nice rise in the numbers. I'm up to 3037 today from 587 on Monday. Still won't relax fully until I see something with my own eyes. It is horrible what 2 losses does to you!

I know what you mean. I only had the one but I'm still very nervous.


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm giving it one more hour and I'm going to Emerge:( Tylenol extra strength isn't touching my pain and thats what I take for migraines. Using a heating pad and it's absolute agony, these cramps. With the tiny bit of EWCM this morning, I was thinking maybe implantation but surely cramps arent this bloody bad:( My hubby is actually really scared


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test21836

A line? Line eye? or Evap again?


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test21836
> 
> A line? Line eye? or Evap again?

To me..it looks like it has an indent line..ps stop opening the case! :shrug: It can mess the test up.Hope im wrong about it being a negative!


----------



## BabyHopes.

lorojovanos said:


> I'm giving it one more hour and I'm going to Emerge:( Tylenol extra strength isn't touching my pain and thats what I take for migraines. Using a heating pad and it's absolute agony, these cramps. With the tiny bit of EWCM this morning, I was thinking maybe implantation but surely cramps arent this bloody bad:( My hubby is actually really scared

Hope everything is ok, thinking of you!


----------



## Crystal5483

lorojovanos said:


> I'm giving it one more hour and I'm going to Emerge:( Tylenol extra strength isn't touching my pain and thats what I take for migraines. Using a heating pad and it's absolute agony, these cramps. With the tiny bit of EWCM this morning, I was thinking maybe implantation but surely cramps arent this bloody bad:( My hubby is actually really scared

If you're doubling over in pain I suggest seeking medical attention. It could be ectopic.


----------



## samj732

loro, please go get checked out. We don't need anything serious happening to you now.

Also, I agree with Bay. If you need them, order some IC's for next cycle. I got the Wondfo tests from Amazon -- 25 for $8.31 USD. And I absolutely LOVED them.

liz-I don't see anything :(


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - my phone won't open the link but I'll have a look when I get to work. 

Loro - I hope you're ok. Let us know what they say at the hospital. 

AFM - got a good temp rise this morning but I'm now wonder if it's a fluke or if I'm coming down with something because I'm getting a cold sore. I did a test and got a BFN but it's early days still.


----------



## Bay

Good luck with the testing ickle


----------



## babysauce87

Okay! So I'm officially 5 days late, and from no symptoms I am now symptomful! lol.

Pelvis and Low abdomen cramping like AF cramping but this has been super persistent since the morning, I've got LOADS and TONS and MEGA amount of CM, from sticky, creamy, egg whites, yellow tinged, all at once that I've got to wear a pad! They don't smell, nor do they itch...

Boobs are okay, nipples still annoyingly itchy at the least appropriate times..

AND my temp went down by 0.3 this morning, I really hope this is not the witch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Too chicken to test :nope: trying to hold until Monday!


----------



## Annie77

I tested at 11dpo - BFN. Kind of expected though!

Witch should be due Monday so just waiting til Tuesday to use other test.
Cramping and sore back today - either early AF or a good sign


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning Ladies. The cramping subsided after about 3 hours but hubby made me go in anyways, which was a waste of getting a baby sitter and driving an hour. I told them what was happening, they said there was no way it was ectopic or tubal, cause a week and a bit after ovulation, is way too early. I insisted they do something, so they did a test and it was negative, they sent me home. The cramps stopped and I got a good nights sleep. Woke up this morning to a pretty significant temp increase so I tested, and it was BFN. I'd rather it be BFN right now then have been pregnant and having complications


----------



## ickle pand

Loro - I wonder if the cramps were implantation? I hope so and that you get your BFP in the next few days.


----------



## babysauce87

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning Ladies. The cramping subsided after about 3 hours but hubby made me go in anyways, which was a waste of getting a baby sitter and driving an hour. I told them what was happening, they said there was no way it was ectopic or tubal, cause a week and a bit after ovulation, is way too early. I insisted they do something, so they did a test and it was negative, they sent me home. The cramps stopped and I got a good nights sleep. Woke up this morning to a pretty significant temp increase so I tested, and it was BFN. I'd rather it be BFN right now then have been pregnant and having complications

I think it was probably implantation, so hang in there :)

I love your positivity :)


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp had a spike today


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies!

April Showers of BFPs!!!*


TODAY!!!!:test: *BABYHOPES., BBYGURL719, CDNCOUPLE09, CHESKA, LTTHYBTHPIDER, and TORRES*:test:

______________________________________________________________
:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *E.ROSE, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, FAITHBABIES, LADYNIKON, ZANNE, BABYSEEKER, TRYINGTRYING, MOOREBETTER, GLADMOUNTAIN, TRAINSPOTTING, SHYTWIN25, ACOUSY31, ASHKNOWSBEST, JULIET11, and BLESSED2012 * :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *HOPE4BUMP* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.

____________________________________________________________

*LIZLOVELUST* I hope that you are able to get this insurance taken care of and get into the doc. I think you will continue to drive yourself crazy from cycle to cylce as they don't seem to show OV regularly. GL:dust:


*ICKLE PAND* for my preg back in May '11 I got a cold sore, and I have read that they happen alot during pregnancies, I hope this is a great sign! :dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* those numbers are growing nicely, hoping that Monday shows a super spike in numbers Hun!:dust:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *MINNI2906, FLUFFADUCK and WAMOMMY* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from March thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


*28329*:hugs: I am soooo very sorry to hear of your loss Hun! Not what I wanted to read from you when I finally was able to log on today. I know from the past 2 MCs that nothing anyone can say really makes things better, BUT it feels good knowing others care, so KNOW this... I am here Hun, if you want to chat. :hugs:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *NIKKILEWIS14, MRSGRUFFALO, BUTTERFLY22, MISSBABES, BEAUTIFULLEI2, GIGLIBOB, ARCHANGELLOU, RAVENTTC, and MRSREIVER* I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)



>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 145* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
_________________________________________
:test: SATURDAY- AVERITABLE and SNOWFLAKES:test:


:test: SUNDAY- BRUNO2012, MRS. RESA, and SIANII :test:
_____________________________________________________


*AFM...* sorry that I have to keep dropping off each day ladies, soooo much going on, we are moving into our new house, I'm hopefully Ovulating, and work has been super busy. Don't ever think that I forgot about any of you, I am here. I will likely be gone for the weekend, but will be back to you all on Monday! I'm updating my journal...:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all no sign of the witch yet but its still early in the day!! we wil see sill not planning on testing and just seeing what happens


----------



## lizlovelust

Having weird abdomen preasure...


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> Having weird abdomen preasure...

Your chart kind of looks like mine did, up and down so much, up for a long while, then back down, I thought I ovulated a bunch of times before I got solid crosshairs and I'd given up...
I hope you get your insurance going so you can see a Dr and figure out what's happening. xx


----------



## lorojovanos

Today, my nips HURT! Just sitting, doing nothing, not moving, like holy moly. Please be a good sign:)


----------



## wamommy

Thank you SO much MrsMM24 for keeping this thread going!! It's so nice to have a group to wait with.

FX for all of the upcoming testers :)


----------



## butterflywolf

Well ladies, I'm testing again tomorrow at 10 dpo. I think this will be our month but I dunno. I was sassy and tested today...BFN go figure. Still not out though. \

Signs:
1-7 dpo gassy loction like cm
8 dpo gassy, on and off cramping (very unusual only get cramps day of AF), a lot of watery cm
today 9 dpo, preassure instead of cramping, lower back ache from middle to left side. Bloated feeling, on and off feeling ikky. Still A LOT of watery cm. Cervix high, closed, soft. Tested today BFN.


----------



## Cheska

I cant believe I'm saying this - I just got my :bfp: this evening!


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats!!!!


----------



## gnome86

yay!!! :) congratulations!!!xxx :baby:


----------



## Bay

Congratulations cheska!


----------



## Cheska

Thanks girls. I'm so excited and dh is out and doesn't yet know!!!


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations cheska!


----------



## markswife10

I'm 6 DPO and will be testing around the 29th.


----------



## kel21

Congrats!!!


----------



## Meadowlark

Had my BFP this month but wanted to pop in to say I lost my litle bean this week at 5 weeks :nope:xxx Good Luck to all the ladies waiting to test x


----------



## butterflywolf

@ Meadowlark, sorry to hear *hugs* We went through a miscarriage (blighted ovum and missed miscarriage) Jan 5th of this year I was 10 weeks but beleived to have started to miscarry at around 8 weeks. Hopefully the next one will stick for you *hugs again*


----------



## wamommy

I'm so sorry Meadow :(

I hope you're doing alright, and that you don't give up on your miracle. I wish you all the best! :hugs:


----------



## babysauce87

I'm so sorry, Meadow, hope you're alright and pls hang in there for your brighter, fresher cycle!

And congrats to all of you BFP-ers...very happy for you ! :)


----------



## Annie77

Congrats cheska - what were your signs?

I have tested negative today so had some wine with my friend and still no AF despite cramping. Boobs are increasingly sore but this may be Normal?


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Cheska!!!!! How far along are you? 

Meadowlark - I am so very sorry for your loss hun. I've been there. :hugs:


----------



## Bay

Meadowlark - i am so sorry for your loss. Lots of :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Im having weird very light brown discharge... Hmm.


----------



## bbygurl719

offically 1 day late for the witch


----------



## SpecialK

We have done it again! Tested early and got my BFP!! So excited! Should be due around Dec 31. Have a 10 month old boy now...so excited he'll be a big brother!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

:witch: has flown in again so won't be testing 23rd :cry: :cry: really thought this was it x


----------



## Bay

Tinkerbellsie - sorry about AF, and to anyone else whose had an unwelcome visit from her.

SpecialK - congratulations!


----------



## hope4bump

SpecialK said:


> We have done it again! Tested early and got my BFP!! So excited! Should be due around Dec 31. Have a 10 month old boy now...so excited he'll be a big brother!

Congrats. My edd is 31st of December too :) :flower:


----------



## hope4bump

tinkerbellsie said:


> :witch: has flown in again so won't be testing 23rd :cry: :cry: really thought this was it x

Sorry! :( fx for your next cycle x


----------



## Cheska

Annie not a lot really. Had a super sore throat around 7dpo that only lasted about 24hours. And been a bit stuffy since then. I thought my bb's were more sore then normal but could have been in my head. 

Tested 7 and 8 dpo on internet cheapies not a hint of anything. 

Was dry and cp was low so was convinced I was out but I only have a 10-11 day LP so by the end of day 11 felt the need to test....

Used a digi and could not believe my eyes the little timer was still going round and I was waiting for it to put a not in front of pregnant. 

Crystal 4+2 today xx


----------



## nipsnnibbles

:babydust: to all


----------



## nipsnnibbles

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1332738000z7z42z14.png


----------



## almosthere

yay congrats to new bfps!! and hugs to those who lost their little bean <3


----------



## hilz_85

I want a buddy! I am going to start testing on 4/26 at 7dpo. (I can't wait any longer than that!!!)


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls, congrats on the 2 new BFP's since I've been on!
So, I tested today, 12dpo, and nothing. But my temp went way up again. Highest I think it's been all cycle. No more cramps, but my God, my nipples hurt like hell. BB's a little uncomfortable but nothing too serious. I'm feeling a bit discouraged though, is 12dpo still early to be testing?!?!


----------



## ickle pand

You're not out until the witch shows loro.


----------



## hidigrl

AF reared her ugly head last night but I still tested this morning as I was suppose to. I go back in on Monday for blood work and another US. This is going to be IUI cycle 5 so here's hoping! 

On a side note I'm new to this forum what does BFP stand for? lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Temp is still up today...


----------



## Annie77

Has the discharge stopped Liz?


----------



## lizlovelust

Still discharge but not a lot, its still brownish too.


----------



## DBZ34

hidigrl said:


> AF reared her ugly head last night but I still tested this morning as I was suppose to. I go back in on Monday for blood work and another US. This is going to be IUI cycle 5 so here's hoping!
> 
> On a side note I'm new to this forum what does BFP stand for? lol

Big Fat Positive...as in a positive pregnancy test


----------



## lizlovelust

Im having weird preasure too, like not cramps and not pain, but preasure, like feels like its pushing outward.


----------



## hope4bump

There are a couple of really good looking charts around here. Good luck ladies, and loads of :dust: xx


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## Annie77

Cramps coming off and on for last few days but am pretty sure it is unusual for me to get this so far ahead of AF. Why does the TWW have to take so long - just want to know now. Am feeling like crap today, partly due to drinking some wine last night but also so tired.


----------



## luna_19

on to May for me :(


----------



## wamommy

:hugs:

Sorry Luna :(

GL the fresh cycle!


----------



## luna_19

thanks :)

on the plus side I'm going to open a bottle of icewine I've had hanging around since xmas tonight!


----------



## BabyHopes.

I'm out. No birthday baby. :(
Onto cycle #4.

GL to all still testing, and congrats to all the BFPs.


----------



## lizlovelust

My discharge is a little more brown in it now, but hardly enough to fill a panty liner...no cramping just presure....


----------



## hidigrl

DBZ34 said:


> hidigrl said:
> 
> 
> AF reared her ugly head last night but I still tested this morning as I was suppose to. I go back in on Monday for blood work and another US. This is going to be IUI cycle 5 so here's hoping!
> 
> On a side note I'm new to this forum what does BFP stand for? lol
> 
> Big Fat Positive...as in a positive pregnancy testClick to expand...

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

BabyHopes. said:


> I'm out. No birthday baby. :(
> Onto cycle #4.
> 
> GL to all still testing, and congrats to all the BFPs.

:hugs:

May is definitely going to be both our months :)


----------



## lilyV

didn't test and AF came on the 16th, see you in May! xo and congrats to the winners, lol


----------



## Leinzlove

What happened to the April Showers! I surely hope to hear of more :bfp:'s in here! The :witch: really tore this month up! :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/970933-here-my-charts-need-advice.html#post17305373

Advice?


----------



## hidigrl

lilyV said:


> didn't test and AF came on the 16th, see you in May! xo and congrats to the winners, lol

GL! Hopefully May will be our month! We can ring in 2013 with our new bundles of joy! Baby dust to us all going for the rainbow in May!


----------



## ickle pand

9dpo and no sign of a BFP yet. Chart still looks good and I've had a few good symptoms but only time will tell.


----------



## 2011butterfly

:witch: is due tomorrow for me... If not I will :test: either 24th or 25th! Would really like a testing buddy!!


----------



## lorojovanos

13 dpo, BFN


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/970933-here-my-charts-need-advice.html#post17305373
> 
> Advice?

Replied. :)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good luck 2011 butterfly....
whats your history?? i see you have a 30 day cycle??
wb
:babydust: to all


----------



## nipsnnibbles

congrats


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the BFPs! :hugs: to the ones AF got and big big big :hugs: to the angels. 

Back in the TWW again. All those symptoms I had since my super short AF have gotten much worse. Nausea before and after meals (if I don't eat, I'm nauseous. If I eat, I feel nauseous. I can't win). Super sore bbs. Backache. Chicken aversion. So so gassy. I think my hormone levels didn't balance out because of the short AF, so I'm feeling my symptoms a lot more this time around. We'll see how this month goes. FF moved ov forward a couple of days, so I'm still planning on testing on the 30th, but I may go stake my place on the May thread too. C'mon BFP and a January baby!


----------



## almosthere

bbygurl719 said:


> offically 1 day late for the witch

any news?!


----------



## wamommy

Tested at 8dpo, negative...lol shocking

So much for willpower! :dohh:


----------



## bbygurl719

no witch yet


----------



## almosthere

eek hope you get your bfp soon!!

afm still super bad cramping since last night not gooood =( about 5/6 dpo today...


----------



## lizlovelust

Still no AF for me and the spotting has almost stopped.


----------



## lizlovelust

So I took my EWCM off my chart and it gave me new crosshairs.


----------



## ickle pand

What a pain Liz but it does look like a more likely day.


----------



## Annie77

13dpo and BFN.

Resigned to the fact that witch will appear tomorrow so no BFP for me. I think I am feeling a bit down especially as this I should have been having my baby which turned out to be ectopic :-(


----------



## wamommy

I'm so sorry Annie :hugs:

I hope AF stays away! If she shows, I wish you the best for next cycle.

:dust:


----------



## blessed2012

I'm out...the nasty old :witch: flew in with a vengeance early this morning :growlmad:

Good luck, FXed, and :dust: to all who are testing the rest of the month and those of us moving on to next month.


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks for all your help ladies, you guys are awesome!


----------



## DBZ34

almosthere said:


> eek hope you get your bfp soon!!
> 
> afm still super bad cramping since last night not gooood =( about 5/6 dpo today...


Actually, that sounds like a good symptom...mid-cycle cramps. FX those are implantation cramps!


----------



## almosthere

i hope it is not just painful cramping for nothing...if not preg related...then must be some odd stomach bug-very constant now, almost like a pinching on my left upper abdoman...owchieee SO bloated too


----------



## gnome86

Annie77 said:


> 13dpo and BFN.
> 
> Resigned to the fact that witch will appear tomorrow so no BFP for me. I think I am feeling a bit down especially as this I should have been having my baby which turned out to be ectopic :-(

Loves and hugs and FXD xxx :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> i hope it is not just painful cramping for nothing...if not preg related...then must be some odd stomach bug-very constant now, almost like a pinching on my left upper abdoman...owchieee SO bloated too

I had bad cramps. So bad I used a hearing pad. Good luck hun!!!


----------



## almosthere

thanks for the hope crystal! just checked out the bfps thread and balled that it has not come for me yet...do not want to get myself disappointed again...hoping 8 months is my lucky cycle!


----------



## almosthere

and did you have them as early as 4 or 5 dpo??


----------



## wamommy

Almost there, I really hope this is your month!! FX for you :D


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> and did you have them as early as 4 or 5 dpo??

Yes they came at 4dpo!


----------



## misskaileigh

Well I'm 8dpo almost 9dpo and had brown and pink spotting in cm today. Hopefully it was implantation and I'll be a bfp next week!


----------



## ickle pand

10DPO for me and another bfn. Starting to lose hope. Think I've got more chance of seeing AF than a BFP before the anniversary of our loss this weekend.


----------



## babysauce87

I'm out...not AF, cyst was found on my left ovary so I'm back to BCP :(


----------



## wamommy

I'm so sorry babysauce :(

I hope everything goes well, and that you're back TTC in no time! :hug:


----------



## 2011butterfly

babysauce87 said:


> I'm out...not AF, cyst was found on my left ovary so I'm back to BCP :(

:hug: 
I'm out too :witch:


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry to those that the witch got. Ickle pand - holding out for you x


----------



## Annie77

No sign of her on waking this morning but continue cramping and the cramps feel more like what the witch brings. 
Sorry about your cyst baby sauce and hugs to all who witch got.


----------



## misskaileigh

9dpo another bfn, but i'm not out yet. I do feel like absolute garbage though!


----------



## Ilikecake

I know I don't belong in here anymore, but I just wanted to say good luck and that cramps don't always mean the witch is coming :flower: Even now i'm still having AF cramps on and off.

Good luck lovely ladies.


----------



## averitable

Out. Bah. On to May!


----------



## BabyHopes.

averitable said:


> Out. Bah. On to May!

Ditto. I'm out too. On to SMEP and cycle #4!


----------



## lizlovelust

CD37 for me.


----------



## lorojovanos

Well, I have officially made it to 14 dpo. My very first "official" TWW. Significant temp drop this am, major watery CM. Negative on the FRER. I know I know I'm not out til AF comes, but I'm pretty sure she's right around the corner. I'm feeling positive though for some strange reason. Even though we've been trying for two years, we've not really done much, this VERY long cycle has been our first for temping, checking CM and tracking symptoms. A lot of which I learned from you girls:) Once AF comes, I can start using my OvWatch which I am sooooooooooo excited for. It measures chloride ions on your skin, and tells you 4 days before ovulation, expensive, but hopefully will be worth it since the OPK's don't work with my PCOS. I will continue to chart my temps, but I am going to switch to vaginal and I'll keep checking CM!


----------



## bbygurl719

sorry to all the witch got. afm today im 4 days late!!


----------



## echo

Still stalking! 
Congrats to the BFP's! 
SO sorry to hear of the 4 angels this month. :(

And...I don't have to stop ttc! Waived the vaccines! Woot!


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> Well, I have officially made it to 14 dpo. My very first "official" TWW. Significant temp drop this am, major watery CM. Negative on the FRER. I know I know I'm not out til AF comes, but I'm pretty sure she's right around the corner. I'm feeling positive though for some strange reason. Even though we've been trying for two years, we've not really done much, this VERY long cycle has been our first for temping, checking CM and tracking symptoms. A lot of which I learned from you girls:) Once AF comes, I can start using my OvWatch which I am sooooooooooo excited for. It measures chloride ions on your skin, and tells you 4 days before ovulation, expensive, but hopefully will be worth it since the OPK's don't work with my PCOS. I will continue to chart my temps, but I am going to switch to vaginal and I'll keep checking CM!

*correction* it was only watery first thing this morning. creamy and more than ever ALL day! So bloody confused now!


----------



## fingersxxd

If anyone has a minute and could give me some input on my chart.... I would be grateful! I used to temp and it always made sense but this month I seem to be all over. I missed a couple of temps at the start. And I discarded the one temp as it was so low and I hardly slept all night (9 month old teething). If I put that temp back in it says I never ovulated. I'm very confused. But I do remember last time it took me a couple cycles to get the hang of it. I guess I was hoping it would be like riding a bike. lol. thanks!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## minni2906

SpecialK and Cheska - Congrats on your BFP's ladies!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Meadow - I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs:

AFM - I have no idea if I've O'd this cycle. I haven't been temping regularly so my chart doesn't tell me anything. Based on my pre depo cycle length, I am due for AF Friday or Saturday. I won't be devastated either way. If AF shows, it's good because we're back to regular. If I get a BFP, I end up with a conceived date the day before DH's birthday :flower: and a January 4th 2013 due date. :thumbup: Only thing that would upset me is no AF and no BFP. :haha:
Some symptoms; Cramping. Increase sex drive. (Seriously. I rarely want sex - too bad for DH - but here recently I just want to jump him!) Gassy. :shrug:


----------



## gnome86

Well I dont know why but for the first time in ages i am not focused solely on BFP/serious lack of lol. God knows when AF will come back after the norethisterone, got a feeling from reading online she'll be back in May and dont know why coz will end up disappointed but got a good feeling for June :) Good luck anyone left to test and for people in the company of AF bring on the PMA for MAY!!!! xxx :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

Crystal5483 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> and did you have them as early as 4 or 5 dpo??
> 
> Yes they came at 4dpo!Click to expand...

mine are so painful can last hours and are on and off...have it now....cnt sleep on side as it aggitates my stomach and intensifies the pains....I feel like I need to go to the doctor seems like something is very wrong :cry:


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear about the cyst babysuce and to those who af got


----------



## Annie77

Well - the witch arrived so am out this month. Not too disappointed as I was told to wait for one normal cycle after mc, need to ficus on losing weight and looking for a spring baby as opposed to winter.

I have booked a holiday for 28th June and if I was to get pregnant next month I would be in that horrible 6-8 week 'dangerzone' for me so I will just chill-ax for next few months and concentrate in squeezing into a bikini. Have got atleast 2stone to lose in 10 weeks :-(

Then roll on July - I WILL get pregnant between July and October


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> and did you have them as early as 4 or 5 dpo??
> 
> Yes they came at 4dpo!Click to expand...
> 
> mine are so painful can last hours and are on and off...have it now....cnt sleep on side as it aggitates my stomach and intensifies the pains....I feel like I need to go to the doctor seems like something is very wrong :cry:Click to expand...

Could be a good sign! Itook Tylenol abd used a heating pad. It hurt to walk lol


----------



## bbygurl719

so i got my :bfp: today!! im pregnant with #2 due in december my babies wil b one yr and one month apart omg scary


----------



## samj732

Congrats bbygurl!! :happydance:



fingersxxd said:


> If anyone has a minute and could give me some input on my chart.... I would be grateful! I used to temp and it always made sense but this month I seem to be all over. I missed a couple of temps at the start. And I discarded the one temp as it was so low and I hardly slept all night (9 month old teething). If I put that temp back in it says I never ovulated. I'm very confused. But I do remember last time it took me a couple cycles to get the hang of it. I guess I was hoping it would be like riding a bike. lol. thanks!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

I honestly don't know. It does look a bit crazy. But I see the 5 in the stats bar, so I take it AF is due soon? That means you definitely could have ovulated when it says you did.


----------



## Bay

congrats bbygurl!


----------



## SIEGAL

2 BFN but AF not due for 2 days or so. Think I am going on month 8 now....can't believe it.


----------



## almosthere

congrats bby girl!!!


----------



## almosthere

Crystal5483 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> and did you have them as early as 4 or 5 dpo??
> 
> Yes they came at 4dpo!Click to expand...
> 
> mine are so painful can last hours and are on and off...have it now....cnt sleep on side as it aggitates my stomach and intensifies the pains....I feel like I need to go to the doctor seems like something is very wrong :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Could be a good sign! Itook Tylenol abd used a heating pad. It hurt to walk lolClick to expand...

thanks for answering all my qs i am just so concerned...and a newbie as I have never been pregnant before! haha....crampy as i am typing, right when i think they are gone they come back! 

hope you are doing well and that your cramping has passed!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> and did you have them as early as 4 or 5 dpo??
> 
> Yes they came at 4dpo!Click to expand...
> 
> mine are so painful can last hours and are on and off...have it now....cnt sleep on side as it aggitates my stomach and intensifies the pains....I feel like I need to go to the doctor seems like something is very wrong :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Could be a good sign! Itook Tylenol abd used a heating pad. It hurt to walk lolClick to expand...
> 
> thanks for answering all my qs i am just so concerned...and a newbie as I have never been pregnant before! haha....crampy as i am typing, right when i think they are gone they come back!
> 
> hope you are doing well and that your cramping has passed!!!Click to expand...

No problem! Yea I remember it wasn't all that fun. But just remember if you're doubling over with the worst pain you've ever felt.. Get to a doctor ASAP to rule out ectopic. 

My cramping has for the most part subsided. But I still get some minor cramps and lower backache. Ultrasound is tomorrow. I'm still "early" so not expecting to see much but of course praying to see a lot lol

Curious mostly to see what they put me at for how far along and EDD. As you can see by my ticket there's two answers because I O late


----------



## raprap

Hoping all these BFPs are contagious!! :) I'm still hanging in there at 8 dpo, AF not due til 28th or 29th. I tested way too early on 6 & 7 dpo just because I couldn't resist and got BFNs, now determined to resist the urge until the 29th! Hoping this cycle is our lucky one! For the past 6 days, my appetite has been increasing, had a few waves of nausea, more frequent urination, breasts are swelling and tender...I thought too early with the 1st few symptoms but now they are all still persistent. Also had some pulling quick pangs below my abdomen yesterday and day before (6 & 7 dpo). What do you think?? We'll see.... 
Good luck to all those still testing!!


----------



## almosthere

ooo cannot wait to find out!

and I hope it is not ectopic...is painful, but is bearable....I do get the chills with them sometimes....If it is ectopic, would it be bad to wait another week until I test to see if I am pregnant? I know ec. preg. is dangerous for my body....


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> ooo cannot wait to find out!
> 
> and I hope it is not ectopic...is painful, but is bearable....I do get the chills with them sometimes....If it is ectopic, would it be bad to wait another week until I test to see if I am pregnant? I know ec. preg. is dangerous for my body....

It's dangerous but the way the doc explained it to me is that it would be super excruciating. I had a presumed ectopic but never confirmed. That's why I'm getting the early ultrasound. To make sure its in the right spot you know? 

Sounds like yours could be implant or stretching of the uterus. FXed!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

ty and i got my FXD for u almost there


----------



## almosthere

thanks for all your help and support ladies!!! really excited to hopefully join the both of you soon!!


----------



## bbygurl719

well i be keeping my fxd for u and i have a feeling we will be bump buddies


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 11dpo and another BFN here. No real symptoms - AF or pregnancy apart from the occasional mild cramps I've been having. I'll have my answer, one way or another, in a couple of days.


----------



## LalaR

Keeping my fingers crossed for you ickle.


----------



## Annie77

Almost there - re an ectopic. Most aren't noticed ntkl around 5-6 weeks when the embryo starts to grow bigger than the tube. The pain I had was more of a localised pain as opposed to cramping. Any bleeding is also an early sign. I didn't feel my right sided discomfort until after my BFP -about 51/2 weeks.


----------



## almosthere

thanks for the information annie-and sorry to hear you had an ectopic.

cramps are more mild now, hoping it stays that way for today at least! peed on an opk b.c i have no cheap tests in my house, only 2 digis which i want to save after i get a possible pos. on a cheapie. the opk line was super faint-i know some ladies get pos opks when pregnant, although it is still early anyhow...


----------



## Mrskg

got everything crossed for you almosthere xxx


----------



## misskaileigh

ickle pand said:


> Morning ladies. 11dpo and another BFN here. No real symptoms - AF or pregnancy apart from the occasional mild cramps I've been having. I'll have my answer, one way or another, in a couple of days.

I'm 10dpo and negative for me again too. I'm just gonna wait for the :witch: to show up.


----------



## lizlovelust

im 7DPO, CD38 but my temp took a nose dive today, no AF or cramps though


----------



## lorojovanos

15 dpo, BFN on FRER. No sign of AF, still super creamy white cm. 
Since I've never really charted or kept track of my "o" date, I have a quick question. I know you can ovulate anytime throughout a cycle, and cycles vary in length, however, after you have for sure ovulated, it is expected for a period to start around 2 weeks after? Or can that time frame vary also?


----------



## lizlovelust

Mine has always been 14 or 15 days after. Sometimes it can be up to20 but thats rare.


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> thanks for the information annie-and sorry to hear you had an ectopic.
> 
> cramps are more mild now, hoping it stays that way for today at least! peed on an opk b.c i have no cheap tests in my house, only 2 digis which i want to save after i get a possible pos. on a cheapie. the opk line was super faint-i know some ladies get pos opks when pregnant, although it is still early anyhow...



Good luck hun! Here's hoping you get that bfp ASAP!!


----------



## ickle pand

lorojovanos said:


> 15 dpo, BFN on FRER. No sign of AF, still super creamy white cm.
> Since I've never really charted or kept track of my "o" date, I have a quick question. I know you can ovulate anytime throughout a cycle, and cycles vary in length, however, after you have for sure ovulated, it is expected for a period to start around 2 weeks after? Or can that time frame vary also?

Once you know what the normal luteal phase length is for you, it should stay pretty constant. Mine is 12 or 13 days. And most luteal phases are around 14 days, if it's less than 10 then you may have a luteal phase defect that you need treated. The longer it is, the longer any egg has got to implant. It's rare to see a true luteal phase that's consistantly longer than 16 days though.


----------



## lorojovanos

So, I should either have a period or a BFP tomorrow 16dpo? I can't really tell much from my chart, other than I'm still right at cover line. and it's my first real cycle. There is not a hint of a line on the FRER and not a hint of anything other than bright white creamy cm. I remember from last cycle, I had some pale pale, brown spotting for a day or two before AF came. And before that, my period was like 3 months ago, so I don't recall what is my "norm." Is it possible to still get a BFP after 15 dpo?


----------



## babysauce87

Any more positives?? I need some seriously good news here, to entertain me. Otherwise I'll keep thinking about my cyst, which is probably about the size of America now.

HUGSSS to all who've got AF. I've got AF cramps, really hope it is AF cramp !


----------



## bbygurl719

babysauce i dont know if u read up a lil i got my :bfp: yesterday!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Less than 3 hours until the first ultrasound! I'm nervous!!!


----------



## ickle pand

lorojovanos said:


> So, I should either have a period or a BFP tomorrow 16dpo? I can't really tell much from my chart, other than I'm still right at cover line. and it's my first real cycle. There is not a hint of a line on the FRER and not a hint of anything other than bright white creamy cm. I remember from last cycle, I had some pale pale, brown spotting for a day or two before AF came. And before that, my period was like 3 months ago, so I don't recall what is my "norm." Is it possible to still get a BFP after 15 dpo?

Yeah that's the theory. Since your temp has dropped down to the coverline, I'd say that it's probably going to be AF, but I hope I'm proved wrong.

It is definitely possible to get a BFP after 15DPO. Some women take a while before the HCG is detectable in their urine. As long as AF stays away, you're still in with a chance :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Thanks:)
I only have 2 FRER's left (only two! hahaha, how many have I gone through?!?!!?!?)
FF says to test this Friday I think at 18dpo. So, I'll do my best to not test tomorrow, but no guarantees:) I'd just like an answer one way or another asap. A positive, is that my LP isn't like 10 days, I did have a concern with that. I am totally prepared with Clomid, B6, my prentals, new thermometer that I'll use vaginally, and my OvWatch for the next cycle. If it comes. At this point, I am wondering how long to wait. I do have provera to induce a period but I'm not really sure when its safe to start taking that. My FS is on vacation for 12 more days...


----------



## Jess19

Hi everyone :hi: I've been on here once before but now I mostly stalk lol 
Congrats to all the bfps! :happydance: 

Well I'm not exactly sure when to put me down to test but I'm just going to say the 5th of may. Just to be safe. Ill as quickly as possible try to explain why, its been a crazy few days for me
ok so on Friday I was pretty sure I had a positive opk and on Monday I got my crosshairs, 3 dpo 
Also on Monday was my 1yr ttc FS appointment. We talked about myself and DH (he had a SA done last week and his results were EXCELLENT!) 
So the dr is focused on me and perscribed clomid. But not before doing a physical first tomake sure I'm ok. 
He then says "maybe we should do an ultrasound just to be safe" ........I have a history with cysts
Meanwhile......I'm doing opks still since Friday and that mornings opk was positive. I had brought this to his atention so he could tell me from my ultrasound today if I ovulated by this cysts that are there because I can't tell from opks anymore lol I'm getting more positives
Last night I had o pians on my left side, so I'm convinced I'm ovulating now
Well this am before the ultrasound I woke with a horible pain on my right side, so much worse than yesterdays pain on my left. And a big temp drop 
Now idk if the dr is going to want me to take the clomid :-(
But I know I'm not ovulating, he's checked my progesterne more than once this past year ane the numbers are low. 
He wants them checked at the "21day mark" ......when ever that is for me


----------



## ickle pand

Personally, I wouldn't take provera. You know through charting that you've ovulated so your period will definitely come (if you're not pregnant), it's just a matter of when :)

I used to have wacky cycles, due to PCOS and charting has really helped me feel more in control of what my body is doing. It's quite empowering :)


----------



## ickle pand

Jess - Do you have longer cycles? A lot of doctors (like my GP) test progesterone levels at CD21 because in a "perfect" 28 day cycle, with ovulation on CD14, that's when levels should peak. But if you look at my chart I didn't ovulate until CD21 so obviously my levels would be low then. 7DPO is when they should test. It might be worth telling a little white lie to get them to test on the correct day. 

The fertility clinic I go to is really good - they start testing at CD21 and repeat every few days or even every day, depending on the actual numbers until they get a peak.


----------



## Jess19

I wouldn't take it either
I took it before I had DS. I was on depo for a year and wasn't having periods so they gave me provera to take to start a cycle and then I was susposed to start the clomid
Well I took the provera and never got a period. I thougt I as weird and so did the dr
They did an ultrasound and there was a sac! I was prego! 
Follow up ultrasounds showed there to be a baby but it never produced a heartbeat :-( 
Even though blood work was done before, the pregnancy was never detected until after I took the provera. I think it was the culpret


----------



## Jess19

I have irregular cycles, last cycle I ovulated on cd15! So I never know how long its going to be
But I do always know when I'm ovulating. I temp, opk, follow cm and o pians
So when I hd my bloods it was my true 7 dpo


----------



## ickle pand

That's good Jess. There's so many doctors who just don't realise that not every woman has a text book cycle.


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies!

April Showers of BFPs!!!*


:cake:Happy Birthday TAURUSMOM05!!:cake:


TODAY!!!!:test: *ANGEL BABY*:test:

______________________________________________________________
:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *E.ROSE, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, FAITHBABIES, LADYNIKON, ZANNE, BABYSEEKER, TRYINGTRYING, MOOREBETTER, GLADMOUNTAIN, TRAINSPOTTING, SHYTWIN25, ACOUSY31, ASHKNOWSBEST, JULIET11, CDNCOUPLE09, LTTHYBTHPIDER, TORRES, SNOWFLAKES, BRUNO2012, MRS. RESA, SIANII, and BBEAR690 * :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *BBYGURL, SPECIALK, and CHESKA* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.

____________________________________________________________

*WAMOMMY* you're welcome.... these threads have been very helpful to me since my 1st MC in July '11. I am hoping to get a BFP, but still maintain these PMA threads.:dust:


*ICKLE PAND* FXD! Things are still rolling for you! :dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* GL at your U/S, can't wait to hear all about it!:flower:


*HILZ_85* really 7dpo is so very early for testing. Wait it out alittle longer. :dust:


*ILIKECAKE* nice to see you lurking Hun! How are things? Happy 11 weeks!!!


*FINGERSxxD* still really early being 8dpo, I think that your chart is shaping up, hang in there hun!:dust:


*MINNI2906* Hi Hun! My FXD that you did OV and have a BFP lurking!:dust:


*ANNIE77* you will be missed on the threads, but I know that these changes will make the BFP come quicker, darker, and be sticky(er) so let's do it! No worries, you will have a lovely July thread waiting for your BFP!:dust:


*ALMOSTHERE* it is still early times my testing buddy... hang in there, hoping that this is absilutely nothing to do wtih ectopic!:dust:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *MARKSWIFE10, HILZ_85, and 2011 BUTTERFL* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from March thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


*MEADOWLARK*:hugs: I am soooo very sorry to hear of your loss Hun! I am here Hun, if you want to chat. :hugs:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *TINKERBELLSIE, HIDIGRL, LUNA_19, BABYHOPES., LILYV, BLESSED2012, BABYSAUCE87, AVERITABLE, and ANNIE77* I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)



>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 145* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
_____________________________________________________


*AFM...* I need 1-2 more temps to confirm it, but I think that I am in the TWW for sure! I had 2 donations at the beginning and end the suspected fertile period, so we shall see. My monitor gave me 2 peaks and so I wait!! Still soooo much going on, we are moving into our new house, should be there by the weekend, and work has been super busy, not to mention our DD is finishing up the 3rd grade. I'm updating my journal...:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## lizlovelust

Weird new symptom, hurts to go pee.... Like feels like a uti....

Whats going on with my temp dip?


----------



## kel21

lizlovelust said:


> Weird new symptom, hurts to go pee.... Like feels like a uti....
> 
> Whats going on with my temp dip?

maybe implant dip? Fxd!


----------



## gnome86

Liz have what are all your symptoms? x


----------



## Crystal5483

Well here's my update - measuring 5w2d and due 12/23/12 - so super early still.

I'm going back in 2 weeks. No heartbeat or fetal pole yet.


----------



## lizlovelust

Currently im having breast tenderness, a dip in chart, and feels like a uti when i pee :( i had spotting yesterday and the previous few days too.


----------



## wamommy

congrats crystal!! Beautiful pic... yay!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Crystal5483 said:


> Well here's my update - measuring 5w2d and due 12/23/12 - so super early still.
> 
> I'm going back in 2 weeks. No heartbeat or fetal pole yet.
> 
> View attachment 384561

xx!!!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies!

I still need to get through the next few weeks without pulling my hair out! haha


----------



## Cheska

almosthere said:


> thanks for the information annie-and sorry to hear you had an ectopic.
> 
> cramps are more mild now, hoping it stays that way for today at least! peed on an opk b.c i have no cheap tests in my house, only 2 digis which i want to save after i get a possible pos. on a cheapie. the opk line was super faint-i know some ladies get pos opks when pregnant, although it is still early anyhow...

I used an opk as hadnt any Internet cheapies left at 10dpo and not a hint of a line. Bfp on a digi at 11dpo.

Lots of luck. Hope it's your turn next x


----------



## skeet9924

Jess19 said:


> Hi everyone :hi: I've been on here once before but now I mostly stalk lol
> Congrats to all the bfps! :happydance:
> 
> Well I'm not exactly sure when to put me down to test but I'm just going to say the 5th of may. Just to be safe. Ill as quickly as possible try to explain why, its been a crazy few days for me
> ok so on Friday I was pretty sure I had a positive opk and on Monday I got my crosshairs, 3 dpo
> Also on Monday was my 1yr ttc FS appointment. We talked about myself and DH (he had a SA done last week and his results were EXCELLENT!)
> So the dr is focused on me and perscribed clomid. But not before doing a physical first tomake sure I'm ok.
> He then says "maybe we should do an ultrasound just to be safe" ........I have a history with cysts
> Meanwhile......I'm doing opks still since Friday and that mornings opk was positive. I had brought this to his atention so he could tell me from my ultrasound today if I ovulated by this cysts that are there because I can't tell from opks anymore lol I'm getting more positives
> Last night I had o pians on my left side, so I'm convinced I'm ovulating now
> Well this am before the ultrasound I woke with a horible pain on my right side, so much worse than yesterdays pain on my left. And a big temp drop
> Now idk if the dr is going to want me to take the clomid :-(
> But I know I'm not ovulating, he's checked my progesterne more than once this past year ane the numbers are low.
> He wants them checked at the "21day mark" ......when ever that is for me

Jess glad to hear that DH's results came back excellent. I have my fingers crossed that you get your bfp soon!!!!


----------



## almosthere

cheska-loving you right now, thanks for the hope!!!! about 7/8dpo dying to test but want to wait-i know it may sound weird but even though i have digis-i just want to see my TWO LINES and then the word pregnant haha


----------



## almosthere

mrsmm24 soooo happy to hear you are def in your tww--please get your bfp this month with mee!! =)


----------



## wamommy

Doesn't sound weird at all, almostthere! I have an "emergency" digi too, but I'm saving it for after I see something I'm pretty sure is a definite line. Once I see my lines, I'm breaking out the big guns!


----------



## almosthere

haha thanks!! i just want my beautiful own line that is not just a lonely control line!

also-cramps basically gone today-SO GLAD! only had like one or two and only for seconds-hoping it was just 4 days of eggy getting cozy!! =)


----------



## Jess19

I have a back up digi too! 
I can't wait to see the words "pregnant"


----------



## ickle pand

I bought 10 CB digis from eBay for £20 so I have a stock of them, and I buy IC's by the 50 :blush:

12 DPO and another BFN. My LP is usually 12/13 days so I'm expecting AF any time now. No AF cramps yet though. My temp has dropped a little but I think I woke up at 4.30. Might have been a dream though lol!


----------



## Ilikecake

MrsMM24 said:


> *Hi Ladies!
> 
> April Showers of BFPs!!!*
> 
> 
> :cake:Happy Birthday TAURUSMOM05!!:cake:
> 
> 
> TODAY!!!!:test: *ANGEL BABY*:test:
> 
> ______________________________________________________________
> :coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *E.ROSE, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, FAITHBABIES, LADYNIKON, ZANNE, BABYSEEKER, TRYINGTRYING, MOOREBETTER, GLADMOUNTAIN, TRAINSPOTTING, SHYTWIN25, ACOUSY31, ASHKNOWSBEST, JULIET11, CDNCOUPLE09, LTTHYBTHPIDER, TORRES, SNOWFLAKES, BRUNO2012, MRS. RESA, SIANII, and BBEAR690 * :test:
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *BBYGURL, SPECIALK, and CHESKA* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> *WAMOMMY* you're welcome.... these threads have been very helpful to me since my 1st MC in July '11. I am hoping to get a BFP, but still maintain these PMA threads.:dust:
> 
> 
> *ICKLE PAND* FXD! Things are still rolling for you! :dust:
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL5483* GL at your U/S, can't wait to hear all about it!:flower:
> 
> 
> *HILZ_85* really 7dpo is so very early for testing. Wait it out alittle longer. :dust:
> 
> 
> *ILIKECAKE* nice to see you lurking Hun! How are things? Happy 11 weeks!!!
> 
> 
> *FINGERSxxD* still really early being 8dpo, I think that your chart is shaping up, hang in there hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MINNI2906* Hi Hun! My FXD that you did OV and have a BFP lurking!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ANNIE77* you will be missed on the threads, but I know that these changes will make the BFP come quicker, darker, and be sticky(er) so let's do it! No worries, you will have a lovely July thread waiting for your BFP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ALMOSTHERE* it is still early times my testing buddy... hang in there, hoping that this is absilutely nothing to do wtih ectopic!:dust:
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *MARKSWIFE10, HILZ_85, and 2011 BUTTERFL* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from March thread!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MEADOWLARK*:hugs: I am soooo very sorry to hear of your loss Hun! I am here Hun, if you want to chat. :hugs:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *TINKERBELLSIE, HIDIGRL, LUNA_19, BABYHOPES., LILYV, BLESSED2012, BABYSAUCE87, AVERITABLE, and ANNIE77* I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
> 
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 145* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> 
> *AFM...* I need 1-2 more temps to confirm it, but I think that I am in the TWW for sure! I had 2 donations at the beginning and end the suspected fertile period, so we shall see. My monitor gave me 2 peaks and so I wait!! Still soooo much going on, we are moving into our new house, should be there by the weekend, and work has been super busy, not to mention our DD is finishing up the 3rd grade. I'm updating my journal...:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**


:hi: all is going well here, minus the MS but I can't complain. I have my first scan next Friday :happydance:

I hope your house move goes well and that your sticky bean is just around the corner :hugs:


----------



## Sholi

:witch: flew in today, two days early. last month it was three or four days late. i don't know what's happening.


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi temp rise but not above cover line....what the heck!?


----------



## misskaileigh

FRER negative again today, 11dpo. 
Ugh. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## snowflakes120

AF got me yesterday! Onto May cycle!! :(


----------



## lorojovanos

16 dpo, no AF, creamy CM. Temp same as last 3 days, at coverline. Took an FRER, "thought" I saw something, but can't get it on camera so doubtful it's there. Looking at it now, looks like nothing. FF says to test in 3 more days, so that's what I'll do, provided AF isn't here by then.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry about the bfn

Does anyone know a lot about charts? 
FF gave me crosshairs back with an even lower temp! 
Yestedays temp took them away, idk why todays would bring them back
I'm so confused!


----------



## kel21

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: so sorry about the bfn
> 
> Does anyone know a lot about charts?
> FF gave me crosshairs back with an even lower temp!
> Yestedays temp took them away, idk why todays would bring them back
> I'm so confused!

That is odd with another pos opk a day later! Maybe it is thinking implantation dip? Not sure, that is a tough one! Gl!


----------



## Jess19

I thought maybe implantation too.....idk


----------



## ickle pand

That is odd Jess. No idea about that one. Did you put in any other info or just the temp?


----------



## Jess19

Just temp


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> Currently im having breast tenderness, a dip in chart, and feels like a uti when i pee :( i had spotting yesterday and the previous few days too.

Liz, have you been drinking more cranberry juice and water? Having pain when urinating isn't a good symptom (while you may be more prone to UTIs when pg, it's still something that has to be treated). If it is a UTI, you need to get rid of it before it gets worse or spreads If it doesn't get better in the next few days, I'd try to get in and see a doctor. 

Good luck this cycle though! I hope it ends with your BFP!


----------



## DBZ34

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: so sorry about the bfn
> 
> Does anyone know a lot about charts?
> FF gave me crosshairs back with an even lower temp!
> Yestedays temp took them away, idk why todays would bring them back
> I'm so confused!

FF might be thinking that you are in the midst of an estrogen dip. (Just a wild guess though). The dots mean that it isn't sure you've ovulated because there are conflicting signs. The first rise fit the .3 degrees or more rise for 3 days criteria, but you've got the pos opk...

But actually looking at your temps, it looks like your temps are lower than the were the cycle previously during your TWW...So it's possible you haven't ov'd yet. If that's the case, I think you'll ovulate soon (so get to BDing!!) and when your temps go up, FF should give you solid crosshairs a little further along.

Good luck! :) I hope this cycle ends in a BFP for you!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks


----------



## ~chipper~

Hey there - 

haven't been on is awhile so not sure where everyone is at, but good luck to all those still waiting!

AFM: AF arrived on Monday 1 day early , on to May... MrsMM, I was due to test today, I'll see you on the may thread. Thanks so much for all you do for us!

xx


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM24 said:


> *Hi Ladies!
> 
> April Showers of BFPs!!!*
> 
> *MINNI2906* Hi Hun! My FXD that you did OV and have a BFP lurking!:dust:
> 
> *AFM...* I need 1-2 more temps to confirm it, but I think that I am in the TWW for sure! I had 2 donations at the beginning and end the suspected fertile period, so we shall see. My monitor gave me 2 peaks and so I wait!! Still soooo much going on, we are moving into our new house, should be there by the weekend, and work has been super busy, not to mention our DD is finishing up the 3rd grade. I'm updating my journal...:dust:

Thanks, MrsMM! I really hope so too! I am very happy to hear you are in your TWW! :happydance: Sounds like everything is coming together nicely!

Lizlovelust; I had that feeling of a UTI right before AF showed last month (after 6 months of no AF). Just some input. :flower:

AFM: Still have a really high sex drive, which is not normal for me. :shrug: DH is enjoying it though. :haha: The only other symptoms I've noticed are; peeing more often than usual, and (tmi) my urine actually smells really bad, but no other signs of infection (I've googled that this can be related to early pregnancy... FXed!). I really don't trust my temps right now though because it's been cold here and our heat is broken. I wake up cold every morning, so I believe my temps are skewed. :shrug: Oh well. Guess I'll wait and see. Testing on Saturday morning. :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

Ive never had this feeling before AF before. I have had kidney stones and utis though but doesnt feel like my usual ones.


----------



## gnome86

u tested again yet Liz? x


----------



## echo

Liz, I never had it either, until 3 months ago. Now it seems to be a new pms symptom for me. :( Don't mean to say you are not pregnant, just saying...


----------



## lizlovelust

Nope havent tested in quite a few days,


----------



## lorojovanos

Anyone have some insight for me? I tested again today, BFN, 16 dpo. Still super creamy cm. Temp has been the same, at coverline for 3 days... I'm so confused


----------



## lizlovelust

Mines below coverline too, im lost!


----------



## Jess19

:dust:


----------



## DBZ34

lorojovanos said:


> Anyone have some insight for me? I tested again today, BFN, 16 dpo. Still super creamy cm. Temp has been the same, at coverline for 3 days... I'm so confused

No idea what's going on, really. I think it depends on what the next temp that's not on the coverline does....up or down. If up, then maybe you're in for some good news, if down, then AF is on her way. At the moment, it does look like AF might be more likely, but I'm not giving up on a BFP for you just yet. :) You're not out until AF shows up so FX that she won't! 

Good luck, Loro!


----------



## almosthere

THINK I MAY HAVE GOTTEN A VERY FAINT BUT PPOSSIBLE BFP ON A FIRST RESPONSE 6 DAY EARLY TEST!! please let me know what you think-I am about8/9dpo...do have to let you ladies know i got a not pregnant after on a digi with a 5 day early (I am 6 days away from af i think) and the brand was ept....has this happened to anyone but ended up preg with the first response/line test?!! eek!
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy test!!!! 008.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 15









pregnancy test!!!! 009.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## almosthere

please tell me it is not a evapp!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thats deff pink! Congrats!!!

Afm Tested and it was a bfn of course


----------



## lorojovanos

I can def see the line in the case, but cannot tell colour. How long after you did the test did you take the pics? If it were me, I'd say BFP!!!!! xx


----------



## almosthere

well i was nannying hahaha so i took the pic hours later but looked like this during the time frame-or maybe slightly after the 3 min mark but it is more pink on the rop and bottom than the middle, im dying cant wait to go buy more tests!!


----------



## kel21

congrats almosthere


----------



## almosthere

i am not counting myself preg. yet since i got the neg digi-also just took a dollar store which is neg...boo =( not sure if the other one i took is more sensitive--it is still early, so will try again with a dollar test tomorrow....hmm starting to think first was an evap :(


----------



## wamommy

I don't know, since I've taken a ton of these FRERs and never got an evap like that!! It looks positive to me, but I understand being cautious to believe it at first. Retest with FMU and please keep us posted.

Oh, I hope this is IT for you!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Mrskg

Almosthere I have heard bad things about frer's recently but I've used loads an only ever had a line when pregnant I wasn't sure about the first pic but..............the second pic is def a :bfp: woohoo I think congrats are in order but I know you'll want to wait till next test so right now I'll say cautious congrats xxxx ooooh so exited for you when are you testing again so I can stalk you :haha:


----------



## almosthere

using a cheapie again tomorrow morning, then maybe every other day, af due around may 2nd...

and 2nd pic is same i just took it out of the casing-it is def looking pink now that it is dry


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> i am not counting myself preg. yet since i got the neg digi-also just took a dollar store which is neg...boo =( not sure if the other one i took is more sensitive--it is still early, so will try again with a dollar test tomorrow....hmm starting to think first was an evap :(

I don't want to be the one to say it ... But I will ... TOLD YOU SO! :haha:

That looks :bfp: to me Hun!! Def test again. Be fair warned that your FMU may be fainter (my night urine was the best!) 

I'd get a clear blue Digi test. Mine came up super fast. After meeting with the doc yesterday I found that I actually got my faint :bfp: at 8dpo! And my Clear blue Digi was PREGNANT by the night of the 9th!

Can't wait to see tomorrows tests!


----------



## almosthere

so you all think its a bfp even tho i got a digi neg and a cheapie neg following it?? i used close to the same urine, not sure if this effects it...thanks for all the hope and support ladies!! FX this is it for me and all others testing soon!!!


----------



## almosthere

omgsh sry ladies know i am obsessing, BUT just broke apart the ept digi and there was a test-its legit right? TWO LINES hiding under there..blue ink test-faint pos line, i think this confirms it for me!!!! it is legit right, and just was not strong enough of a line to trigger???


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere there will always be two lines on a Digi whether positive or not. 

But I definitely think you are. 

Digitals are typically 50 but FRER are more like 25.


----------



## almosthere

boo yes you are right i just did some quick research

https://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/digitalsecret.html


----------



## Crystal5483

Digis are less sensitive. Don't fret hun. Try again tomorrow. That FRER looks super positive hun!


----------



## Mrskg

Frer can pick up as little 10 x def still think it's a :bfp: x


----------



## almosthere

then that would make sense about the digi! just not sure on the cheapie I thought they were 25...anywho thanks for all the help i will stop hogging the space on the thread and update you all in the AM....hoping for good news-think I will test with a cheapie again and save the sensitive early response for later...and digi much later lol..but the first response does look too good to be a pink evap!


----------



## wamommy

You aren't hogging the thread at all!! We are all cheering for you :D


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm excited almosthere! We'd be so close together and we both live in MA! Haha.


----------



## almosthere

I forgot you live in MA too!! haha and I sure do hope this is it, or that is one mean evap!! Will find out no later than Tuesday as that is when AF is due the latest I would say...


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck hun!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

OW OW OW:( Major, Major sore nipples and a crazy pain in my bb's... It HAS to be AF coming asap or my hormones going nuts and I'll get a BFP tomorrow :wink


----------



## fingersxxd

Yahoo almostthere! I had no trouble seeing your pink line on my phone!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

almosthere said:


> THINK I MAY HAVE GOTTEN A VERY FAINT BUT PPOSSIBLE BFP ON A FIRST RESPONSE 6 DAY EARLY TEST!! please let me know what you think-I am about8/9dpo...do have to let you ladies know i got a not pregnant after on a digi with a 5 day early (I am 6 days away from af i think) and the brand was ept....has this happened to anyone but ended up preg with the first response/line test?!! eek!

Looks good to me! Congrats!


----------



## ickle pand

Looks good almosthere! Looking forward to seeing your next test. 

AFM - AF is due today but my temp went up instead if down. Got a BFN on this mornings test so who knows what's going on. I've been having AF type cramps but much milder and less frequent than I'd normally at at this time. I'll test again when I get home from work if AF hasn't got me by then.


----------



## gnome86

almosthere said:


> THINK I MAY HAVE GOTTEN A VERY FAINT BUT PPOSSIBLE BFP ON A FIRST RESPONSE 6 DAY EARLY TEST!! please let me know what you think-I am about8/9dpo...do have to let you ladies know i got a not pregnant after on a digi with a 5 day early (I am 6 days away from af i think) and the brand was ept....has this happened to anyone but ended up preg with the first response/line test?!! eek!

Congratulations xxx :baby:


----------



## LalaR

My first FRER looked just like that at 11dpo. 2 days later it was a proper dark pink line. Good luck. L x


----------



## sharnw

Congrats almosthere!!!!! :D


----------



## almosthere

think i just got a horrible pink evap last night, tested neg with fmu on same test =(


----------



## markswife10

I got my :bfp:!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







positive2.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 12









positive2_2.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## almosthere

yay congrats!!!


----------



## markswife10

almosthere said:


> yay congrats!!!

Thanks sweetie! :hugs:

I'll bet it was just too early for you. 9 DPO is suuuuper early! FX'd for you!


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> think i just got a horrible pink evap last night, tested neg with fmu on same test =(

Post a picture?

And remember - maybe your night urine is more concentrated that your morning. I know I got fainter lines with FMU vs. the night before. I stopped testing in the morning because of that and only tested in the evening after I got home from work.


----------



## Crystal5483

congrats markswife!


----------



## markswife10

Thanks Crystal!


----------



## almosthere

now i am regretting using my good first response for my morning pee! lol


----------



## almosthere

:nope:
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy test!!!! 003.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats Markswife!!!!! xx
AFM, my temp went down today, not a lot but it did. So I went to FF and to put in my temps, and my whole coverline moved, way up. Showing that since ovulation, I haven't been under CL at all, and on day 9 and 17(being today) it's just at CL! How weird is that? What's that about? BFN for me this morning. I couldn't resist. I will def wait two more days now. 
Someone on another post, said that Clomid can lengthen the LP? This being why if I'm not preggo, my period has yet to make an appearance?


----------



## lizlovelust

FF took my crosshairs away...


----------



## kel21

Congrats Markswife!!


----------



## Angel baby

AF flew in on me so I'm out


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> :nope:

I'm still not convinced it was an evap. It was so pink.


----------



## Annie77

Almost there - that was no evap. You are pregnant for sure. Just wait a few days and retest.


----------



## bbygurl719

almostthere i seen the pink line and looked like a :bfp: to me.. i took a dollar store test at 11dpo and got a :bfn: and look at me now.. im sad that cuz i wont find out if its ur :bfp: until may 6th. I leave tomorrow for disney world and universal studios from april 27h- May5th. so i wont be on that whole time :(


----------



## almosthere

no worries have an amazing time!!!


----------



## almosthere

Angel baby said:


> AF flew in on me so I'm out

:hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

well dont forget if u get that :bfp: i wanna be bump buddies lol!!


----------



## almosthere

of course!!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

lol


----------



## markswife10

kel21 said:


> Congrats Markswife!!

Thanks hun! :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Im never going to get pregnant, i feel so defeated.


----------



## Grihababy

Hello all !! Im 11 dpo and really hopeful for this month . I ve been having really sore bbs since o .. But thats usually always there but its more severe this month . 
Today 11 dpo and i have severe backache and eeling very cold . And its pretty hot here !! Are these symptoms any good ? Af is due today or tomorrow , hope she stays away !! My temps were high today morning so donno for sure very anxious


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> Im never going to get pregnant, i feel so defeated.

:hugs:
Try to stay positive. You don't know that until you know why your cycles are irregular. You are early in ttc. I have been lttc for 3 years :wacko:, and I still believe that I will be pregnant, or I wouldn't be here. You will have a baby, have faith. Maybe you are just stressing too much and its throwing your body chemistry out of whack.


----------



## gnome86

lizlovelust said:


> Im never going to get pregnant, i feel so defeated.

My doc told me other day 9 times out of 10 you will end up pregnant, just for some it takes longer than others. 
It must be so horrible for you with your cycles playing mind games with you hun. 
How long you been trying bab? 
It is so stressful when you think it will not happen/am i broken etc etc 
Are you any closer to getting insurance sorted? and how does that work? Could you have tests to check hormones/ov etc when it running again? 
It will happen for you Liz xx :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## gnome86

Grihababy said:


> Hello all !! Im 11 dpo and really hopeful for this month . I ve been having really sore bbs since o .. But thats usually always there but its more severe this month . Today 11 dpo and i have severe backache and eeling very cold . And its pretty hot here !! Are these symptoms any good ? Af is due today or tomorrow , hope she stays away !! My temps were high today morning so donno for sure very anxious

Hi! I dont have the first clue about charting etc but from what I've read from the other ladies, temp i think dips down before AF so if it staying high and symptoms hopefully good sign? FXD x


----------



## lizlovelust

gnome86 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im never going to get pregnant, i feel so defeated.
> 
> My doc told me other day 9 times out of 10 you will end up pregnant, just for some it takes longer than others.
> It must be so horrible for you with your cycles playing mind games with you hun.
> How long you been trying bab?
> It is so stressful when you think it will not happen/am i broken etc etc
> Are you any closer to getting insurance sorted? and how does that work? Could you have tests to check hormones/ov etc when it running again?
> It will happen for you Liz xx :hugs: :thumbup:Click to expand...

Im working on my insurance right now,
Ive been trying now about 8 months, 7 cycles.


----------



## gnome86

lizlovelust said:


> gnome86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im never going to get pregnant, i feel so defeated.
> 
> My doc told me other day 9 times out of 10 you will end up pregnant, just for some it takes longer than others.
> It must be so horrible for you with your cycles playing mind games with you hun.
> How long you been trying bab?
> It is so stressful when you think it will not happen/am i broken etc etc
> Are you any closer to getting insurance sorted? and how does that work? Could you have tests to check hormones/ov etc when it running again?
> It will happen for you Liz xx :hugs: :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im working on my insurance right now,
> Ive been trying now about 8 months, 7 cycles.Click to expand...

How old are you? x


----------



## ickle pand

Liz, am I wrong in thinking you only came off BCP's when you started TTC? It could be that your body is still getting back to normal. It can take a year I believe. I know that's not much comfort, but hopefully it's something like that rather than a problem with you.


----------



## lizlovelust

Im 23, and yes i came off BCPs back ij august.


----------



## minni2906

Almost; I NEVER see lines, but I saw yours! And it was pink, not gray. My understanding is Pink=:bfp: Gray=evap. FXed I wasn't seeing things! :haha:

Liz - :hugs: Like everyone else has said, don't give up hope. Have faith. In time, it will happen. :flower:

AFM: I am trying SO hard not to get my hopes up. I am peeing 4 or 5 times a day, so not normal for me. I usually pee just twice a day, sometimes only once! I'm not drinking any more than usual, with the exception of today. I've guzzled 2 bottles of water already on top of my 20 oz coffee this morning. I usually drink just 8 oz of coffee and have nothing until I get to the gym at 6pm. :shrug: On top of that, I'm breaking out everywhere; face, mainly my chin and right along my hairline - how weird is that?! - and my chest and back. Newest symptom is extreme nausea. I haven't vomited, but I have a lump in my throat like I'm going to. It came on suddenly and I'm half tempted to leave work. Was gonna test Saturday as that's when AF is due, but maybe I should test early, as in tomorrow morning? It's only one day, right? :haha: Opinions?


----------



## kel21

minni2906 said:


> Almost; I NEVER see lines, but I saw yours! And it was pink, not gray. My understanding is Pink=:bfp: Gray=evap. FXed I wasn't seeing things! :haha:
> 
> Liz - :hugs: Like everyone else has said, don't give up hope. Have faith. In time, it will happen. :flower:
> 
> AFM: I am trying SO hard not to get my hopes up. I am peeing 4 or 5 times a day, so not normal for me. I usually pee just twice a day, sometimes only once! I'm not drinking any more than usual, with the exception of today. I've guzzled 2 bottles of water already on top of my 20 oz coffee this morning. I usually drink just 8 oz of coffee and have nothing until I get to the gym at 6pm. :shrug: On top of that, I'm breaking out everywhere; face, mainly my chin and right along my hairline - how weird is that?! - and my chest and back. Newest symptom is extreme nausea. I haven't vomited, but I have a lump in my throat like I'm going to. It came on suddenly and I'm half tempted to leave work. Was gonna test Saturday as that's when AF is due, but maybe I should test early, as in tomorrow morning? It's only one day, right? :haha: Opinions?

:test::test::test:


----------



## gnome86

lizlovelust said:


> Im 23, and yes i came off BCPs back ij august.

Is that when you stopped taking them or the 6 month mark after stopping? 
Doc told me last week any contraceptive pill can take 6 months to wash out of your system.(Some people longer) So if it only 8 months since you stopped taking them, you've oly had 2 months since them "washing out" of BFNs so count this as your 2nd month and doesnt seem too bad! :thumbup:
so icklepand is right, there prob lies your reason hun. Didnt realise you were that soon off BC. 
Well this is good as you know it most likely just your system adjusting after BC, not somethig wrong with your body x


----------



## ES89

I came off the bcp January 2011 after 7 years of taking it....hoping it is out of my system by now... lol x


----------



## gnome86

ES89 said:


> I came off the bcp January 2011 after 7 years of taking it....hoping it is out of my system by now... lol x

I caught with my daughter on it after 6 years on it but dont seem to be able to get pregnant while not on BC :wacko: go figure lol.


----------



## ickle pand

Apparently you can be very fertile when you first stop BCP's but it's after that that things go up and down until they settle down again. That's why people can get pregnant after only missing 1 pill or having an upset stomach etc.


----------



## gnome86

gnome86 said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> I came off the bcp January 2011 after 7 years of taking it....hoping it is out of my system by now... lol x
> 
> I caught with my daughter on it after 6 years on it but dont seem to be able to get pregnant while not on BC :wacko: go figure lol.Click to expand...

Just want to add to that that I am a freak and caught missing no pills (also caught but MC on depo in 09 when shot wasnt late)- so wasnt trying to fear monger about the pill xx


----------



## ickle pand

I've heard of a few women that that's happened to. It must be that your body is too efficient at processing the hormones or something. I'm sure you're glad it happened now you've got your DD but def not what you expect when you take BCP's lol!


----------



## gnome86

My bf refers to me as a walking chemical disaster any random thing related to health i will somehow manage to experience lol :D

Anyone got any nice plans to take try to distract themselves from their wombs for the weekend? x


----------



## ES89

Sounds like I should have just "forgotten" to take a few pills ha ha I know a few women who have caught with the coil. There was a girl I knew who was actually 20weeks pregnant when she found out! Went to the doctors thinking she had a water infection and finding out that not only are you pregnant but your pregnant with a boy! mad or what....


----------



## gnome86

ES89 said:


> Sounds like I should have just "forgotten" to take a few pills ha ha I know a few women who have caught with the coil. There was a girl I knew who was actually 20weeks pregnant when she found out! Went to the doctors thinking she had a water infection and finding out that not only are you pregnant but your pregnant with a boy! mad or what....

Jeez!!! Bet they had to pick her up off the floor from shock!


----------



## echo

I wish I were that fertile! I forgot pills all the time when I was on bc! Had a late scare once, but all tests were neg. AND back then, I was freaking out about 'what if I'm pregnant?' and now I'm all 'please God, let me be pregnant!'. How things change...lol


----------



## sharnw

Almost i think i see some pink on your last test :D


----------



## almosthere

got this AFTER TIME LIMIT on answer brand...weird, still not counting myself preg til i get a pos digi or a legit line!!
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy test!!!! 010.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lorojovanos

You're first test, looked positive to me. This one, I'm not so sure. I have used these tests and when taken out of the case, I've gotten a "line" like that. I wasn't pregnant. I'm not saying you aren't, your first test looks VERY promising, I'm just offering my experience! xx


----------



## almosthere

thanks for your advice!! I am so confused-but not getting my hopes up because as you said it could be evaps!


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere you should get Wondfo ones off amazon I got a better line with those than with FRER

Also, Walmart had some FRER 2-packs that came with one free for $8.98 and each box has a $2/off one box coup that you can use towards the next purchase (I did this like 3 times lol!)


----------



## almosthere

i went to walmart today!!! i wonder what the odds are of getting two pink evaps with two different frer brands in two days difference....hmmm-the one tonight had very dark on the top and bottom pink to it....hmmm


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> i went to walmart today!!! i wonder what the odds are of getting two pink evaps with two different frer brands in two days difference....hmmm-the one tonight had very dark on the top and bottom pink to it....hmmm

Was it within the time limit? (the coups are hidden in the directions) Picture!!!


----------



## almosthere

this one was not in the time limit-prob 10 mins after i took it boo i will be so happy when my tww is over! And I totally think Obama needs to give free pregnancy tests instead of free birth control lol 

and yes it comes with 2.00 off coupons and rebates!!


----------



## Crystal5483

almosthere said:


> this one was not in the time limit-prob 10 mins after i took it boo i will be so happy when my tww is over! And I totally think Obama needs to give free pregnancy tests instead of free birth control lol
> 
> and yes it comes with 2.00 off coupons and rebates!!

I agree!!!

And also there should be more ultrasounds if desired (I'm stressing after only seeing a sac Tuesday) I want to go like tomorrow but have to wait until May 8th!


----------



## lorojovanos

I just want to show how bad the blue dye's are. Or I'm preggo, and its showing on NOTHING else! 
Top one is from this morning, 17dpo. Then, under it goes 9-12dpo. I do think todays is a bit darker, which when I first looked at it alone, I thought BFP. Now added to the others, it just looks like a darker evap or whatever, even though all tests looked like this, after 5 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







lo.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## sharnw

I had bad blue dyes last cycle. And they weren't digi's inserts either
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7









016.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 9









017.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 12









018.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lorojovanos

sharnw said:


> I had bad blue dyes last cycle. And they weren't digi's inserts either

These ones werent digitals, they were the equate 2 line ones. A positive, is one blue line!


----------



## almosthere

icky i have never and will never try a blue dye!


----------



## wamommy

I had a blue dye "positive" last month, but thanks to these boards knew not to believe it. I ran out and bought a pink dye test, and.... bfn!


----------



## sharnw

lorojovanos said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> I had bad blue dyes last cycle. And they weren't digi's inserts either
> 
> These ones werent digitals, they were the equate 2 line ones. A positive, is one blue line!Click to expand...

I'l never test with these again


----------



## raprap

congrats markswife! Almost, good luck!


----------



## Jess19

Those blue dye tests are evil :-( I to have had a big let down from one


----------



## sharnw

They are evil arent they jess :( 
I really thought i was pregnant getting a thick faint blue line at 13dpo and being late for af.. Then she decided to arrive at 15 dpo lol witch


----------



## ickle pand

Blue dye tests are the worst! I make sure I never buy them. 

I'm pretty sure I'm out now, even though AF was due yesterday. My temp dropped right down to the coverline and I got a BFN this morning so I think it's just a matter of time now. I'm up to 82 pregnancy points on FF which is supposed to mean I'm 70-90% more likely to be pregnant but I think I must be in the 10-30% who aren't lol!


----------



## gnome86

Is it possible, if I am late for AF from the norethisterone I could have ovulated at a different time this month? Most bizarre, have no symptoms whatsoever of AF but just came from toilet and there was (TMI!!!) small pink cm blob on loo roll. So am I to take it that that pathetic attempt is my AF? Had an "investigate" and there was nothing else whatsoever. Or is this hopefully sign she could be coming in few days so my cycles arent messed up i just had dates wrong or what?! I just do not understand. This is why I could never temp/chart etc lol, no matter how much i read up i just do not understand uteruses :wacko: :haha:


----------



## LalaR

Could it have been IB gnome?


----------



## gnome86

I very much doubt it- im sure i couldnt be as took norethisterone for a week in march to delay AF. Dont even know when Od this month as didnt bother with opks coz of those pills. Would be lush if it was :D but no i think the witch is playing tricks on me. Will be pleased if she shows though coz then means my cycles aren't messed up like i thought x


----------



## ickle pand

The damn witch got me. On to cycle 50.


----------



## gnome86

ickle pand said:


> The damn witch got me. On to cycle 50.

:hugs: xx


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning, I'm at 80 pts on FF. I'm pretty sure after 14 dpo, it stops adding up. 
So I tested with FRER, and a BFN. BUT, my temp went up today. So I'm at 18 dpo, 15 of which, my temps has been elevated, 2 at coverline! 
So I am CD 60, I looked on FF to compare charts with others who ovulated on CD 42 like me with a significant LP. The absolute latest anyone got a + was CD 59 and the latest menses came was CD56. I also looked at women who took clomid the days I did, and what dpo their AF came, between 15 and 19dpo. So WTH is going on with me?
FF says to test tomorrow, I only have a digi left at this point, surely if FRER is showing nothing, a digi will say not pregnant. 
I think I'll see what the weekend brings, but if theres no BFP or AF by Monday, I'll call to have a lab done up. I thought for sure, I'd know something by now:(


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm sorry ickle! xx


----------



## Crystal5483

ickle pand said:


> The damn witch got me. On to cycle 50.

:hugs::hugs: so sorry ickle!


----------



## lizlovelust

So confused on my chart....never had such a long cycle before...


----------



## Mrskg

So sorry ickle see you on the may thread x


----------



## Jess19

Well it looks like I'm not dpo status anymore :-( FF took my crosshairs away this morning
I stopped opking so I have no clue what's going on
I just want this cycle to be over so I can start clomid. I haven't had a 40+ day cycle in SO long....go figure I have one when I'm about to start clomid and can't wait to start a new cycle
I'm so sad today :-(


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: lizlovelust I know the feeling :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

lizlovelust said:


> So confused on my chart....never had such a long cycle before...

I had one last summer. My FS said it was an anovulatory cycle. I was put on Provera to start it back up.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks lladies


----------



## LalaR

gnome86 said:


> I very much doubt it- im sure i couldnt be as took norethisterone for a week in march to delay AF. Dont even know when Od this month as didnt bother with opks coz of those pills. Would be lush if it was :D but no i think the witch is playing tricks on me. Will be pleased if she shows though coz then means my cycles aren't messed up like i thought x

Even though norethisterone can have an effect on fertility, it does not always stop ovulation and it is still possible to conceive when taking it at the dose used to delay a period. Anything is possible at this stage!!:flower:


----------



## gnome86

Tested and BFN and there are signs of AF now but this is good as i'll know when to opk etc now :)


----------



## gnome86

gnome86 said:


> Tested and BFN and there are signs of AF now but this is good as i'll know when to opk etc now :)

well thought AF was coming coz (TMI) pink cm this morn n lil bit brown this pm but now back to clear n cervix has travelled north to hide so hope AF coming or cycles are still out :(


----------



## lorojovanos

I thought AF was coming too. Super cramps and bloating like no ones business. CM is not creamy anymore, it's watery now but still very clear. I am very bloated, my stomach is hard. Not sure whats going on, see what tomorrow brings I guess...


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies-counting my 3 tests as evaps-checked cm today and was dark pink/brown-this always happens when close to af.....FX for those who are still in the running!


----------



## lorojovanos

almosthere said:


> hi ladies-counting my 3 tests as evaps-checked cm today and was dark pink/brown-this always happens when close to af.....FX for those who are still in the running!

sorry hon:( Still not out til AF is flowing!


----------



## gnome86

I think the witch is teasing us Loro. 

Could the dark pink/brown be IB Almost?

I really hope you get your BFPs this month ladies :thumbup: x


----------



## lorojovanos

gnome86 said:


> I think the witch is teasing us Loro.
> 
> Could the dark pink/brown be IB Almost?
> 
> I really hope you get your BFPs this month ladies :thumbup: x

I think so too!
What dpo are you now? Depending, it very much could be implantation


----------



## sharnw

How are you going *almosthere*??
FX


----------



## fingersxxd

Curious, what are FF points? Am I missing something?

Congrats to BFPs!!! 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## skeet9924

Jess19 said:


> Well it looks like I'm not dpo status anymore :-( FF took my crosshairs away this morning
> I stopped opking so I have no clue what's going on
> I just want this cycle to be over so I can start clomid. I haven't had a 40+ day cycle in SO long....go figure I have one when I'm about to start clomid and can't wait to start a new cycle
> I'm so sad today :-(

Jess- so sorry you are having a wacky cycle :hugs: it looks like your body keeps gearing up to ov, then stopping for some reason .. Hopefully you get some answers soon


----------



## lorojovanos

@fingers, have you tested? Your chart looks really good!
AFM, 19dpo and BFN, no AF. Now onto CD61. I have 18 elevated temperatures and nothing, either way...:(


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies-thanks for asking about me! doing ok, just bummed that af may be on her way-but really hoping not. If not pregnant, then wondering what in the world my 4 days of painful cramps was all about! hmmm.....

sorry to hear others are also getting tricked by the witch and.or having wacky cycles!

I am not sure if someone was referring to me about dpo but my ticker is accurate I think!


----------



## lizlovelust

I had watery cm yesterday and today, but could it jusr be left over cum...?


----------



## almosthere

liz-yes, if you had sex recently, it could be your OH's sperm...

sometimes it is hard to differentiate the two!! haha

and also someone asked me if my pink/brown cm could be ib-no, this happens every month! I don't think I will ever count IB as a preg. symptom unless it is all brown and very unusual for me and i get it without checking my cm!


----------



## markswife10

Hi girls, I lost it :( AF started last night.


----------



## almosthere

markwife-did you take a pregnancy test to be sure? I hope it is just bleeding due to pregnancy-please keep us updated and if it is so, so so sorry for your loss <3


----------



## markswife10

almosthere said:


> markwife-did you take a pregnancy test to be sure? I hope it is just bleeding due to pregnancy-please keep us updated and if it is so, so so sorry for your loss <3

I took a test yesterday afternoon and it said BFN (if there was a line it was so faint you couldn't see it without looking at it a certain way). And the bleeding is too heavy and bright red to be pregnancy related. :(


----------



## almosthere

so sorry-you your family and your little angel are in my prayers!!


----------



## Crystal5483

So very sorry markswife... Thoughts abd prayers. :hug:


----------



## BabyDust04

Hey Ladies!! I took a FRER yesterday morning, at 11DPO, and got a faint, faint BFP. I re-tested this morning with both a Clearblue Plus and Clearblue Digi. I took the Clearblue Plus first and the second line came up quickly and much darker than the FRER. The digi came up "Pregnant".

I can officially say I got my BFP! :happydance:


----------



## BabyDust04

markswife10 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> markwife-did you take a pregnancy test to be sure? I hope it is just bleeding due to pregnancy-please keep us updated and if it is so, so so sorry for your loss <3
> 
> I took a test yesterday afternoon and it said BFN (if there was a line it was so faint you couldn't see it without looking at it a certain way). And the bleeding is too heavy and bright red to be pregnancy related. :(Click to expand...

I am so sorry Markswife. I am thinking of you and your family.


----------



## wamommy

Congrats Babydust04!!

Markswife, I am so sorry to hear about your loss :( I will keep you in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## misskaileigh

I'm glad to see another BFP at least! Congrats! I'm still testing negative at 14dpo so I'll try again next month


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, I am out-wiped and saw pink tinge to pee, so checked cm and very wet in there...tmi, with bright red blood...am sure af is to arrive early by tomorrow morning :'( Onto our 8 month of trying...

-thanks for all the help and support.

....I will be testing next time end of may...FX everyone else waiting get's their bfp!


----------



## lizlovelust

As soon as my insurance is back, should be soon, ill be setting up an app with a fertility specialist for me and my OH.


----------



## lizlovelust

Im about to break down, my OH and i watched a movie last night that had babies in it and he looks at my and touched my belly and says "i cant wait till we have out own LO" ugh im going go cry


----------



## luna_19

I can't think of anything good to say so here's some hugs :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, im so heartbroken at the moment, i just want my baby already


----------



## sharnw

+++ opk again!! :D at cd14 omg iv never had a +++ this early! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi MrsMM,

Well I'm out this month woke this morning to find AF has arrived

I would like to thank you all for the support over the past 8-9 months but this was my last month TTC as I have now split up with OH 

Congrats to all the :bfp:s this month so far, :dust: to everyone else and wishing you all GL in your journeys.

:hugs: to those AF showed her ugly face
:hugs: :hugs: to those who have an angel looking over them


----------



## wamommy

Tiger, I am so sorry to hear that you're out :( I hope the split with your OH is a good thing for you, and I truly wish you the best of luck :hugs:


----------



## misskaileigh

I agree with wamommy!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

:hugs:
sorry to hear about your OH, if you want to talk about it, private message...what happened are you ok...




tigerlillie said:


> Hi MrsMM,
> 
> Well I'm out this month woke this morning to find AF has arrived
> 
> I would like to thank you all for the support over the past 8-9 months but this was my last month TTC as I have now split up with OH
> 
> Congrats to all the :bfp:s this month so far, :dust: to everyone else and wishing you all GL in your journeys.
> 
> :hugs: to those AF showed her ugly face
> :hugs: :hugs: to those who have an angel looking over them


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> Im about to break down, my OH and i watched a movie last night that had babies in it and he looks at my and touched my belly and says "i cant wait till we have out own LO" ugh im going go cry

HUGS) xx


----------



## lorojovanos

@Tiger- Hopefully onto bigger and better things. It ALWAYS happens for a good reason! x
AFM- 20 dpo. A slight increase in temps today. Not much CM yesterday, no cramps or anything. Tested yesterday on a digi that said not pregnant. I'll have to go buy some FRER's today while I'm out. When do you think I should see the doctor? I know on BnB, people get all frantic if there isn't a BFP around 14dpo but alot of my girlfriends, don't even find out until they are like 2 or 3 weeks late...


----------



## fingersxxd

I know a lot of you are having a rough time, getting frustrated, having major life changes going on. It's hard TTC and not having it be as "easy" as they made you think way back in sex ed! Especially if it's unexplained fertility. I'd like to say everyone's time will come. Keep up the PMA! Take a bath, drink some wine and spend some time not baby obsessing! Be a couple or on your own if you prefer for a day. You'll feel better for it.

Good luck to everyone still in the race for a LO. :hug: I'm sorry to those AF got and those who are taking a break. I have faith that all of us will get what we deserve. It only makes us more appreciative at the end to struggle for it. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:coffee: AFM: I'm tired at 13 or 14 dpo. FF keeps changing, although l don't know that I ov'd cuz it's only dotted cross hairs. :BFN: for me yesterday. Still in though. Last cycle was 28 days that would mean AF coming tomorrow. However, last 3 before that were 29/30/30. SS: I feel slightly nauseated. Like not in my stomach more like a weird taste in the back of my mouth that makes me want to barf. Nips are slightly sensitive. I drank a litre of milk day before yesterday. I hardly drink milk, but drank it thru my entire pg w DD.

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## almosthere

fingers i think that is great advice....i tried being a saint doing temps, opks, obsessing over every little symptom, and not drinking a sip of alcohol...but I soon realized I need to relax and live my life...get drunk here and there (when in the proper time frame for ttc of course!) and although it's been a longer journey than expected...I know it will happen for me when the time is right.... =) We cna all get our BFPS ladies, one way or another!!!


----------



## wamommy

You are both SO right! I have been driving myself crazy, obsessing over every little thing. It's taking the joy out of what is an otherwise wonderful life! I HAVE 2 beauties that I should love and snuggle, and stop feeling sorry for myself that #3 is proving to be so incredibly tough.

I think once AF shows up (later today I think) I will have a glass of wine and take a bath. Maybe tomorrow I will start exercising properly again, and treat myself a little better, instead of mentally punishing myself for "failing" at TTC.

:hug:


----------



## Nixilix

Agree to the above. As hard as it is what is ss or testing a week before a gonna do?!? Change things?? Of course not!!! Don't get me wrong I do it! But sometimes we just need to take a step back and say "woah! Calm down!"

Now if only I can listen to my own advice :)


----------



## Jess19

Totally agree!
My dr just prescribed mr clomid and he specifically said to stop opking, temping and obsessing. He said its bad and iv had enough stress over this past year ttc so he wants me to chill out and just relax.....easier said than done, I know


----------



## sharnw

I was prescribed clomid last month and my fs said to track O with opks


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hello ladies


----------



## nipsnnibbles

are you pregnant or ttc???:thumbup:


misskaileigh said:


> I agree with wamommy!


----------



## misskaileigh

I'm ttc, I was hopeful that taking vitex helped me this cycle and that I was pregnant, but all negative tests and no af.
So I'm going back to the doctor soon


----------



## raprap

tested this morning after some dark brown spotting the last 2 days and absolutely no cramps...very unusual for me as AF was set to arrive. and here it is....
 



Attached Files:







BFP2.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats raprap!!


----------



## sharnw

Congrats raprap :D


----------



## wamommy

Beautiful lines!!! Grats!!! :dance:

I'm still hanging out waiting on my favorite Auntie to arrive, lol... Pink cm yesterday, then nothing today, so I know she's near!!!


----------



## LalaR

Congrats raprap!!


----------



## raprap

Thanks everybody!! I know it's early but it was great to see that 2nd line:). Good luck to all of you too!!!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

:bfp::happydance:
:dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all


----------



## Cheska

Eeeekk congrats nipsnibbles and raprap!!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i am sooo happy , i havent told anyone yet!! im waiting, to make triple sure, bc last year our angel went back to heaven!!! its seriously deja vu, last year i found out may 5th i was due jan 10th...wow!!!


Cheska said:


> Eeeekk congrats nipsnibbles and raprap!!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hey raprap how far along are you???:thumbup:


raprap said:


> Thanks everybody!! I know it's early but it was great to see that 2nd line:). Good luck to all of you too!!!!


----------



## Cheska

nipsnnibbles said:


> i am sooo happy , i havent told anyone yet!! im waiting, to make triple sure, bc last year our angel went back to heaven!!! its seriously deja vu, last year i found out may 5th i was due jan 10th...wow!!!
> 
> 
> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> Eeeekk congrats nipsnibbles and raprap!!!Click to expand...

I've just told work so they can look after me and so I don't have to lift. 

Fx'ed for a h and h 9 month! X


----------



## fingersxxd

Raprap and nipsnnibbles congrats!

Did either of you test and get a neg result before these tests? If so when and how many dpo are you?

Again hooray!!


----------



## fingersxxd

Oh I found this interesting for those who like to test early, regarding results. Hopefully it doesn't get you down. It made me feel better.

When can I expect a positive HPT if I am pregnant?


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i didnt get any negatives thank god...last night i bought some tests and i couldnt wait any longer, i figured it would be too soon to test, so i peed, then immediately it showed BFP withing 10 seconds....no hesitation, it wwasnt faint it was VERRRY pink!! i was shocked, i was happy but bc i was only 9DPO i decided id test in am (today) and i used 2 different brand and BAM! :bfp: ON BOTH!! IMMEDIATELY!! so im going to call doctors office and get in, i went and bought 5 more tests and all are showing positive !! i bought all different brands to be sure!!


fingersxxd said:


> Raprap and nipsnnibbles congrats!
> 
> Did either of you test and get a neg result before these tests? If so when and how many dpo are you?
> 
> Again hooray!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Im scared for what the doctor will say when i do go in, still waiting for insurance to kick back in though :(


----------



## nipsnnibbles

Why are you scared?? i missed your last post


lizlovelust said:


> Im scared for what the doctor will say when i do go in, still waiting for insurance to kick back in though :(


----------



## lorojovanos

CONGRATS NIPS AND RAP RAP!!!!!
AFM, I tested last night with FRER and it was BFN. I have two more, but I honestly forgot this morning. I also forgot the take my temp so I'm not sure if it went up again or down. No CM yesterday or today so far. 21 dpo. I will give it until Wednesday, and if nothing either way, I'll make an pt with the Dr.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

GOOD LUCK!! KEEP US POSTED!
:thumbup:


lorojovanos said:


> CONGRATS NIPS AND RAP RAP!!!!!
> AFM, I tested last night with FRER and it was BFN. I have two more, but I honestly forgot this morning. I also forgot the take my temp so I'm not sure if it went up again or down. No CM yesterday or today so far. 21 dpo. I will give it until Wednesday, and if nothing either way, I'll make an pt with the Dr.


----------



## lorojovanos

I think I'm going to go ahead and start the provera. Now that my cm is watery, I put that in FF, and it moves my crosshairs back like 20 days so I'd be 40dpo now. Something is weird. I def have no "symtoms" and haven't for a week or so. No cramps, no tender breasts, not tired, not peeing more. I'd be leaning more towards this not being a successful ovulation. Pretty good to have solid crosshairs for 20 days past ovulation I thought. Feeling much more empowered and positive about my next cycle! I'm just very ready for it!


----------



## lizlovelust

nipsnnibbles said:


> Why are you scared?? i missed your last post
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im scared for what the doctor will say when i do go in, still waiting for insurance to kick back in though :(Click to expand...

What if they tell me i cant have babies? Ill be to heartbroken, i already feel like im broken or doing something wrong. :( this cycle is so oddly long, 42 days so far and no clear O date and no AF and all BFNs, no idea whats going on with me!


----------



## Crystal5483

Liz I've had that before. Turned out to be my thyroid.


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies!

April Showers of BFPs!!!*


TODAY!!!!:test: *ALMOSTHERE, BABYDUST04, DBZ34, FINGERSxxD, SHONABABE, TIGERLILLIE*:test:

______________________________________________________________
:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *E.ROSE, LEMONDROPS, MINERSWIFE77, KARRY1412, LOROJOVONOS, FAITHBABIES, LADYNIKON, ZANNE, BABYSEEKER, TRYINGTRYING, MOOREBETTER, GLADMOUNTAIN, TRAINSPOTTING, SHYTWIN25, ACOUSY31, ASHKNOWSBEST, JULIET11, CDNCOUPLE09, LTTHYBTHPIDER, TORRES, SNOWFLAKES, BRUNO2012, MRS. RESA, SIANII, BBEAR690, * :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *BABYDUST04, NIPSNNIBBLES, and RAPRAP* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here on the testing thread.

____________________________________________________________

*TIGERLILLIE* so sorry to hear about you and OH, I hope that you will be ok as breakups are difficult to deal with. I know that whatever decisions you make where he is concerned and where having a baby is concerned, you will do what is best for YOU, that's most important! :hugs:


*ALMOSTHERE* I think that I have had a later OV date so I am testing this weekend, in May, buuuut, we WILL be very close in dates! Soooo hoping that AF doesn't show and that pink is just sensitive growing to a pregnant YOU!!!:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* things are still looking good hun, hang in there!:flower:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *GRLHABABY and NIPSNNIBBLES* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from March thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


*MARKSWIFE10*:hugs: I am soooo very sorry to hear of your loss Hun! :hugs:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *SHOLI, SNOWFLAKES120, ~CHIPPER~, ANGEL BABY, ICKLE PAND, and TIGERLILLIE* I hope that you will join us again in the May/June threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)



>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 145* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
_____________________________________________________


*AFM...* I got my CHs while we moved, we are alllll moved in, still not completely settled in, as we have plenty of unpacking and things to get, new house is bigger so.... shopping should be fun. Also got OV later so I am testing in May! FXD that with a new home comes a new LO to add to it!:dust: I'm updating my journal...:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## lizlovelust

Crystal5483 said:


> Liz I've had that before. Turned out to be my thyroid.

What can they do to fix it?


----------



## minni2906

Congrats Nipsnibbles and RapRap!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM; I'm starting to get down again... :nope: No guarantee of O, Two BFN's, and no AF. CD32. I think I'm still broken. :cry: Guess I should call the doc again...


----------



## Crystal5483

lizlovelust said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Liz I've had that before. Turned out to be my thyroid.
> 
> What can they do to fix it?Click to expand...

They did a blood test to verify it and then put me on meds.


----------



## wamommy

The meds are pretty cheap these days too (with generics) I don't have a thyroid (cancer at 15), and have been taking it for 15 years. Get it checked! Easy test, once a day pill for $4 a month, and you're good!


----------



## luna_19

It could also be the bc getting out of your system too Liz, my cycles were all screwey for a year after I stopped...either way I'm sure your doctor will be able to help :)


----------



## gnome86

Liz you won't be broken hun. I can relate to the fear incase you are but I'm with Luna. It most like the BC getting out. They say 6 months but it can be a year -i was on depo, it was meant to be run out march 2010 n my body only just starting to feel normal. (Not saying you will take that long, depo generally from my experience and reading up from other ppl seems to take lot longer than the pill) 
Have you ever had cycle day 3-5 bloods done? or an ultrasound in last coupla years for anything like stomach pain etc? Coz they look to check everything normal like lining etc at same time. So if you have they would most likely have on record x


----------



## lizlovelust

I havent had any of that done, i know once before back when i was 17 i had my thyroids checkedd and they did all sorts of tests but they said everything was perfect, but my mom insists i have a thyroid problem


----------



## gnome86

hope you can get insurance going soon n get some answers x


----------



## Crystal5483

My thyroid wasn't an issue until last year Im 27


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, I am occifically out, af flew in 3.5 days early last night, even tested today to be safe as I know some bleed during pregnancy. No pink like my other 3 earlier tests so I am really thinking I had a early cp =( hoping my 8th month works and my bfn means I better see every lady waiting to test get theirs! that means you too mrsmm24!!


----------



## wamommy

I'm so sorry almosthere :( You have SUCH a great attitude though, it's inspiring! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts, and hoping for a sticky bean next month! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

thanks wamommy, looks like we are due to be testing buddies this new round!!!!


----------



## raprap

I got a negative at 7 or 8 dpo but figured I would. Then I just waited until AF was due which was Sunday. I tested first thing that morning and test took less than 30 seconds to show second line. Have confirmed with 2nd & 3rd tests (other brands) and made appt with OB/GYN this morning.



nipsnnibbles said:


> i didnt get any negatives thank god...last night i bought some tests and i couldnt wait any longer, i figured it would be too soon to test, so i peed, then immediately it showed BFP withing 10 seconds....no hesitation, it wwasnt faint it was VERRRY pink!! i was shocked, i was happy but bc i was only 9DPO i decided id test in am (today) and i used 2 different brand and BAM! :bfp: ON BOTH!! IMMEDIATELY!! so im going to call doctors office and get in, i went and bought 5 more tests and all are showing positive !! i bought all different brands to be sure!!
> 
> 
> fingersxxd said:
> 
> 
> Raprap and nipsnnibbles congrats!
> 
> Did either of you test and get a neg result before these tests? If so when and how many dpo are you?
> 
> Again hooray!!Click to expand...


----------



## wamommy

Grats Raprap!!!!!

I am 15 dpo today, and have been SO sad thinking I missed another month and AF is knocking at the door... Started spotting pink at 13dpo off and on... SIGH

Then today I just decided on a whim to stop and buy a test, and with afternoon wee got a :bfp: (I think, lol) YAY!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Here are the tests.. what do you think??

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/986081-omg-15dpo-could.html


----------



## fingersxxd

Wamommy I DEFINATELY see a line on my phone even! Congrats!!!

AFM --- well .... (I can't upload the photo!!) mine looks exactly the same at 14 dpo! And just some positive for ladies who got BFNs before 14 dpo my previous tests are stark white but this one is definatly pink.

I'm still very cautious, I can't help it after my previous mc. Fingers xxxxxd!!


----------



## wamommy

Woohooo! Grats, fingers!!! I am in the same boat as you are, since I had a chemical in March. I learned not to get TOO excited, but it's great!

:dance:


----------



## La Mere

Hi, I was wondering if I could join this thread? My OH and I have been TTC since Feb of this year and would like to find a nice girl or couple of girls to be TTC buddies (fingers crossed for bump buddies). Tested at the beginning of this month (AF was a week late and was so hopeful) but got a BFN. Currently 6dpo. Thanks in advance.


----------



## luna_19

La mere you should join the may testing thread, there's a link on the very first post :)


----------



## La Mere

luna_19 said:


> La mere you should join the may testing thread, there's a link on the very first post :)

Thanks, Luna_19


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on all aprils bfps xxx

:hugs: everyone else x see you all over in may thread xxx


----------



## nipsnnibbles

CONGRATS HOW FAR R U:thumbup::thumbup:
im the same way i am in the same boat...i dont get too excited!! soo congrats...u need to change ur ticker


wamommy said:


> Woohooo! Grats, fingers!!! I am in the same boat as you are, since I had a chemical in March. I learned not to get TOO excited, but it's great!
> 
> :dance:


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, so on FF, it says my chart possibly went triphasic on CD61. I don't see it but that's what it says. 22dpo, last night took an FRER, mid afternoon, this morning and even diluted this mornings in case of "hook effect." All BFN. I did start provera yesterday, but I havent taken it this morning yet. My Dr's wife just passed so he's gone to India for almost 2 weeks, no replacement doctor:( So my choices are, to sit it and wait 2 more weeks, or continue on with the provera. From what I understand, if you are pregnant, provera wont cause a miscarriage correct? I'm on over a two month long cycle as it is already. Just wondering what your thoughts are on what to do...


----------



## almosthere

yay wamomma soooo happy for you!! guess I need to find a new testing buddy! lol


----------



## wamommy

almosthere said:


> yay wamomma soooo happy for you!! guess I need to find a new testing buddy! lol

TY! I'll keep stalking to see how this cycle goes for you! FXd and :dust:


----------



## wamommy

nipsnnibbles said:


> CONGRATS HOW FAR R U:thumbup::thumbup:
> im the same way i am in the same boat...i dont get too excited!! soo congrats...u need to change ur ticker
> 
> 
> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> Woohooo! Grats, fingers!!! I am in the same boat as you are, since I had a chemical in March. I learned not to get TOO excited, but it's great!
> 
> :dance:Click to expand...

Haha, I was afraid to change my ticker until I saw the digi!! All done now :)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

DUH!!! I JUST SAW UR TICKER AFTER I POSTED THAT LMAO!! CONGRATS SOOO WHENS YOUR DUE DATE??? WE CAN BE BUMP BUDDIES???congrats!!! whad the digi say?? :bfp:????


wamommy said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS HOW FAR R U:thumbup::thumbup:
> im the same way i am in the same boat...i dont get too excited!! soo congrats...u need to change ur ticker
> 
> 
> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> Woohooo! Grats, fingers!!! I am in the same boat as you are, since I had a chemical in March. I learned not to get TOO excited, but it's great!
> 
> :dance:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I was afraid to change my ticker until I saw the digi!! All done now :)Click to expand...


----------



## fingersxxd

I guess everyone moved to may...


----------



## Jess19

Hi :hi: girls, how is everyone today! 
Congrats to the bfps! :happydance: 

Well I finally have a couple days of a temp rise (big spike today!) 
:happydance: I'm offically in the 2ww
AF is due on mothers day....hopfully not though


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good luck..i hope the witch stays away


Jess19 said:


> Hi :hi: girls, how is everyone today!
> Congrats to the bfps! :happydance:
> 
> Well I finally have a couple days of a temp rise (big spike today!)
> :happydance: I'm offically in the 2ww
> AF is due on mothers day....hopfully not though


----------



## Jess19

Now I need to decide when ill start poas lol


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck Jess!!! I'll be routing for you!! I don't think I'm testing at all in may.. I'm ov'ing late this month ( which I expected from stress) and I was hoping it would hold off until this weekend.. Oh was supposed to come tonight but now he won't be home until very early Saturday morning .. And I think I'm going ov any time now .. Atleast I'll have one month that I don't have to suffer trying not to symptom spot..


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck JESS!!! 

FINGERSxxD, yes, it appears that most of us have gone to be in the May thread... come on over and stalk away Hun! We are alllll trying to join you in 1st Trimester!!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks so much girls 
What may thread? Id like to join! 
I'm ashamed to admit that te symptom spotting has begun.....in other words, pms has begun lol

Oh skeet I hope everything turns out ideal for you! 
So are you offically in the 2ww now?!


----------



## skeet9924

Go to the first page Jess and there is a link.. Nope still waiting to ov.. Oh will be home in a few hours.. If I can manage to stay awake I might try to get done bd in.. 

I had a few signs of ov a few days ago.. None as of today.. I think my body keeps gearing up to ov then stops.. I've had a whole lot of stress this month though..

I actually am starting to notice a pattern with ov.. When I ov out of my left side I have a shorter cycle .. When I ov out of my right ( the one that had the ectopic ) its either longer or unovulatory .. If it keeps it up I might ask my dr about it.


----------

